#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-14
<bundo> 활기찬 한주 되십시요 ^^;
<Seony> 아... 진짜 더워 죽겠네요...
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<chobo> 안녕하세요...;;
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<chobo> 다름이아니라
<chobo> 숙제를 버츄얼박스를 이용한 우분투 환경에서 하고있는데
<chobo> 클립보드 공유가 안되는지
<chobo> 게스트 확장설치했는데도
<chobo> 드래그로 바로 복사가 안되네요
<chobo> 호스트 os로
<sangho> 게스트 확장이 설치되어 있으면 클립보드 공유가 된다고 나와 있는데요
<chobo> 아 게스트 확장했는데 얘는 왜이모냥일까요 ㅋㅋ 10.10인데
<chobo> 아 급해죽겠는데 별개다 말썽이네요
<sangho> 호스트 OS가 윈도우이신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-15
<jasonjang> imsu, seony 입장하면 알려주십시오. Contact jasonjang
<jasonjang> imsu 바빠요?
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<imsu> jasonjang: 바쁘진 않습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 안녕? 예ㅒ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<jasonjang> 보통 새벽6시에 모해요?
<imsu> 잡니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jasonjang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/TeamReports 를 읽고 편집 추가해 주세요. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 명령 아니고, 관심 유도 입니다.
<imsu> 이게 뭐에용? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 읽어 보셔~
<imsu> jasonjang: 대충 읽어보긴 했는데 뭘 추가하라는 말씀이신지 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 한글로 된 2010년 활동 실적을 영문 위키페이지에 많이 넣치 못했어요. 또는 한글로 되어 잇어요
<jasonjang> 가능하면 영어 설명 추가 해 주세요.
<imsu> 오메 저 영어 못해요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu 저 외출, 잘 부탁해요.
<jasonjang> 전자 우편 하나 보냅ㄴ;다.
<jasonjang>  imsu928 imsu보냈습니다.
<imsu> jasonjang: 이걸 영어로요?
<imsu> 헉;
<imsu> 열심히 해볼게요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 전 이만 나가 봐야할듯합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 수고하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> bundo; 요즘 seony 께서 바쁜가봐요?
<bundo> 아 그래요 ?
<bundo> 메일 잘보았습니다.
<bundo> 새벽에 잘 참석을 저도 할지 쩝
<jasonjang> 제가 묻는 말씀여요. ㅋ 반문하시기느은...
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아휴, 그 페이지에 2010년 1년치와 금년치 몇개 집어 넣는데....저 욕 봤습니다. ㅎ
<bundo> 흐 고생 하셨습니더 ^^;
<jasonjang> 오죽했으면, imsu께 협조 요청을 했는데...도망갔으 "imsu> 열심히 해볼게요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jasonjang> <imsu> 전 이만 나가 봐야할듯합니다 ㅎㅎ"
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Co-buntu 씨디껀은 일부러 팀리포트에서 뺐습니다. 라이센스 문제등의 소지가 있을 수 있어서...저 혼자 판단하기 힘들어서...(제 권한 밖인 것 같아서 뺐습니다만, 중지가 찬성한다면 글 올릴 수도 있겠어요)
<bundo> 아뇨 됬습니다
<bundo> 지금 급한거는 그게 아니니깐....
<jasonjang> 혹시 그 연결페이지 편집하셨어요? bundo
<bundo> 아뇨 ?
<jasonjang> 지금도 제가 편집중인데 '충돌 오류' 경고..........가 있어서 물어 봤습니다. 옙.
<jasonjang> 컹~............ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 두 분 손잡고 입장하신다?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요? 한국시간 아침6시면 하와이 몇시여요?
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요? 한국시간 아침6시면 하와이 몇시여요? Seony
<Seony> 아침 11시요
<jasonjang> 그럼 잘 좀 부탁드립니다. 저 굽신굽신. ㅎ
<Seony> 그게 혹시 며칠이에요?
<jasonjang> 근데, 수업시간일까요?
<imsu> 으흐흐
<jasonjang> 15일 21시 UTC
<jasonjang> =16일 06시 KST
<Seony> 내일이네요
<imsu> jasonjang: 보내주신 메일 영작하라는 말씀이시죠?
<jasonjang> 옙.
<imsu> 킁킁
<jasonjang> 가능하면 영어 Comment 를 추가라는 요청. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 스텝,의원,임원,리더 아녀도 편집 권한 있는 거 거든요. imsu
<Seony> jasonjang: 채널명이 어떻게 되요?
<imsu> 아~ 네 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 이런 건 걍 콱! Seony 님이 imsu 님께 말을 해야...........한방에 통하는데...ㅎㅎㅎ 쩝
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 반사~!!
<jasonjang> #ubuntu-locoteams 입니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내일 그 시간이면 수업은 아닌데 일하는 시간이라서, 아마 참석은 할 수 있을 거에요.
<jasonjang> 예
<bundo> jasonjang , 시계 맞추고 자서 저하고 han9k 님도 함께 하도록 해볼께요
<jasonjang> 예
<bundo> 카운실 멤버 의족수 못채우면 연기되던데 쩝
<bundo> 그쪽 멤머 수!  흐
<bundo> 하필이면 내일 서울 올라가는 날인거 있죠 흐
<bundo> 아침에 .. .
<jasonjang> Seony; 지금 바빠요?
<jasonjang> 글 읽을 시간 돼요?
<Seony> 길어요?/
<jasonjang> TOPIC 만 골라서 읽으면 짭아요.
<Seony> 요즘 미치도록 바빠서요... 짧으면 주세요. 읽을께요.
<jasonjang> 대략의 내용은 베트남; 로코 의회에서 게기다가 Un-Approved 되고...(물론 그들만의 사정이 있었더군요)
<jasonjang> 페루인가 말레쟈는...편지 잘 써서 걍 쉽게 통과되었고...
<jasonjang> 링크 주소는
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda 에서 기왕의 기록 2010년 10월, 11월분 두개에서 TOPIC 으로만 검색해서 훌어 보시기 바랍니다.
<jasonjang> 참고로, 낼 한국시간 새벽6시에 여러 분들이 입장하셔도 되지만, 주의할 점 1/2) 발언은 1~2사람만 하는 것이 좋겠으며, 2/2) 투표권은 의회의원들에게만 있으니 우리가 +1/-1/0 <---- 이런 거 않했으면 좋겠습니다. ㅎ
<bundo> 하하 알아요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 잠시만요. mIRC 업데이트가..;
<han9k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/TeamReports 페이지가 안뜨네요..
<han9k> 서버 문제로 어드민한테 연락하라는 메세지 경고만 보이구요 =_=
<bundo> 요즘 외국 느려서 ...쩝
<bundo> 난 지금 문서 보는 중인데 음
<jasonjang> han9k; Retry few min after. sorry
<Seony> 기다리니까 뜨긴 뜨네요.
<han9k> 네..
<jasonjang> 제가 잠시 수정을 하나 했거든요. Expired from 2011.02.09 ---> Pending from " .
<han9k> 윈도에서 접속 막은건 아니죠? 여전히 접속은 안되요..
<han9k> 아하
<jasonjang> 와하? ㅋ
<Seony> [스크린샷 by Seony with AppleScript]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/MonMar142011222416.jpg
<han9k> 아하.. 수정 쿼리 보내셨구나.. 에서 아하요 ^^;
<jasonjang> 예예~ ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아, 서니님 갈무리한 페이지도 오탈자 수정 좀 했어요.
<Seony> 넵
<jasonjang> 예전 (~2010,1월까지)는 ....링크 따라 들어가도 영문 좀 섞었는데...그 후 글들은 연결고리 따라가도 사진도 많이 없고, 순~한글이니....좀 미안시렵네요. 쩝
<han9k> 불여우에서는 뜨는데요, 윈도7, IE9에서는 안떠요 -_-;
<jasonjang> 그나마, Laura & Popeye님이 한국에 좀 우호적이니...ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> han9k; 제가 안그랬는데요?!!! 두리번두리번
<han9k> 하하;
<han9k> 로코팀은 시간대가 어찌되죠?
<han9k> GMT쓰려나요?
<jasonjang> 예, 당연히....
<han9k> 네
<imsu> Seony: 필쏭@!!!!!
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: hi
<han9k> (영어 분위기에요? 하하)
<imsu> Seony: 쉬는 시간입니더 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> han9k: 한영전환이 귀찮아서요 ㅎㅎ 쉬프트 스페이스바라...
<han9k> 네 ^^;
<han9k> IE9랑 FF RC 새로 나온 것 같아서 받아서 써보고 있습니다.
<jasonjang> ff addons 거의 잘 적응되요?
<han9k> 네~ Sync는 기본 내장되어 있어서 addon에서 지웠는데도 되네요
<jasonjang> 나두 업글해야쥐~
<han9k> 계정 ID랑 암호, 설정등 다 내장으로 넘어갔나봐요.
<jasonjang> foxsync 덕분에...
<han9k> FF IE GC 다 호환되는 즐겨찾기 있었으면 좋겠어요..
<jasonjang> foxmarks
<han9k> o.O 있어요?
<jasonjang> 하하하 물어봐야 알려주죠.
<jasonjang> Foxmarks
<han9k> 불여우 부가 기능 관리자에서는 검색이 안되는데요?
<han9k> GBookmarks라고는 떠요..
<jasonjang> 뭐, 구글 즐찾도 있고, Lastpass 도 지원하고.......하지만 뭐니뭐니해도..fox marks 잠시만요
<han9k> 네
<jasonjang> xmarks 로 이름 바꿨네요.
<jasonjang> 최근엔 lastpass 와 손잡는 분위기
<han9k> 네
<imsu> Seony: texworks 에서는 한글이 잘 나오는데 왜 이맥스에서 컴파일 하면 에러가 나오는지 아십니까? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<han9k> jasonjang > xmark 정보 감사합니다 ^^
<imsu> kotex 패키지를 찾을 수 없다고 나오네요 ..
<Seony> 이맥스는 안써봐서...
<imsu> 설정을 해줘야 하는거 같은데 .. 흠;;
<Seony> 내 생각엔 패스 문제 같은데..
<jasonjang> 지금 입장한 cz쟈콥스키 Miss 와, alan pope aka popeye 가.........우리 담당, dolbach 도 우리에게 친하고...
<imsu> Seony: 저도 그렇게 생각합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 어디에 이놈들이 설치되어있는지도 모르니 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> han9k; 너무 짖굳게 하는 거 아녀요? ㅎ
<han9k> 미혼녀도 ma'am에 들어가요..
<han9k> 영국영어에서는요 =_=a
<jasonjang> good.
<jasonjang> 저는 우스게 얘기여요. 오해마셔~
<han9k> 네네~
<jasonjang> 저들 아침시간에 간딴 인사후 제 일 보느라고...대화 않터라고요.
<han9k> 분도님 24시간 생활 회화라도 마스터 하셔서 아침에 한말씀하셔야죠..
<jasonjang> 풉, 요즘이 글로벌 잼 하는 시기는 맞죠만....쩝
<han9k> 그냥 모여서 버그 찾고 고치고 우분투 테스트하고 업그래이드 경험 나누고, 우분투 문서 작성하고 번역하는 것이죠? (우분투 잼)
<jasonjang> 예, 그쵸 모. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 지금은 "잼 준비하는 시기"로 정정
<han9k> bundo > 한국 우분투 2박 3일 모임 같은 것(한국 우분투 잼) 가질까요? 하하
<Seony> 휴가 때 맞춰서 캠핑 같은 거 가고하면 좋을 거 같네요
<han9k> 네~
<imsu> Seony: latex 에서 package가 설치된 장소가 어딘지 아십니까?
<bundo> 애들 밥 챙겨주고 왔심
<bundo> 그찮아도 MT 이야기는 작년부터 나오긴 하는데...
<Seony> imsu: 아니, 레이텍을 맥에서 써서 잘 모르겠네. 그거 패키지 설치되는 경로를 확인하면 될텐데... apt-get쪽이나 관련 명령어 찾아보면 나올 거야
<imsu> Seony: 흠;; emacs 로 뭘 해보려하니 턱턱 막히네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 확인해 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 그냥 notepad 써.
<imsu> 으흐흐
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 며칠 전에 군대 후임 하나 이번에 결혼한다고 메시지 보냈는데, 프랑스 여자래 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이맥스를 사랑하고 싶은데 너무 어려워요
<imsu> 제겐 너무 넘사벽 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오 프랑스~!!
<imsu> 멋지다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 남자가 외국인 여자하고도 결혼하는구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거의 드문 케이스 아닌가요?
<imsu> 봉쥬르? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서양에 있었으면 좀 드물었을텐데, 그 후임이 중국에서 학교를 다녔거든...
<Seony> 아마 거기서 만났을 거야.
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 아무튼 신기하군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 미스 우즈벡 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하나 고르러 조만간 날라가야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유학으로? 아님 결혼정보 업체 통해서?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여행가서 하나 골라오면 안되나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결혼정보 업체 통하면 돈 많이 든다면서유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 몇천 든대
<Seony> 근데 사실 결혼할 여자를 데리고 올려면, 업체 통해서 미팅 몇 번 하고 결혼하긴 좀 그렇잖아.
<Seony> 가서 현지에서 좀 살면서 정이든 여자랑 결혼해야지.
<han9k> 그러게요.. 하하
<jasonjang> Seony; imsu께서 쉰 말씀(쉰 소리)하는 것여요. 힝경도 쓰지 마삼. 총각으로 굶어 죽도록....
<han9k> 제2의 덩씨 여인을 만날찌도 몰라요 =_=;
<han9k> 하하
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 참눼 ㅎ ...이거 장담하기 어렵지만, 한국시간 낼 아침에 뵙겠습니다.
<han9k> 네~
<jasonjang> 워낙 아침잠이 많아서리...쩝 (창피)
<han9k> 저도요 -_-;
<jasonjang> 분 도님만 할까? ㅋ
<han9k> 저녁 먹으러갑니다. 내일뵈요
<Seony> Reboot
<acooda> imsu:
<acooda> http://www.google.co.kr/images?hl=ko&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&biw=1170&bih=483&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=%EC%9A%B0%EC%A6%88%EB%B2%A1+%EC%97%AC%EC%84%B1&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=
<acooda> =3=3
<imsu> 웅?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 머야 이자식 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 준엘프 몇 명 있네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 김태희가 안보인다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 괜찮아. 대신 자밀라 델꼬 와.
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 기대보다 별로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 자밀라 요즘 한국 있나..
<Seony> 구잘은 있는 거 같던데..
<Seony> imsu: 자밀라가 누군지는 알지?
<imsu> 미수다인가 뭔가 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그냥 듣기만 해서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 자밀라를 모르다니!!!
<Seony> 너무 예뻐서, 출연자들이 제대로 방송을 못할 정도로 예쁜 우즈벡 여자.
<Seony> 라고 할 정도로... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 배터리 리필 해보신 분?
<imsu> acooda: http://www.google.co.kr/images?hl=ko&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&biw=1170&bih=483&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=%EC%9A%B0%EC%A6%88%EB%B2%A1+%EB%AF%B8%EB%85%80&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=
<imsu> 아 그래요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자밀라
<Seony> 저기 위에 올려준 링크에도 자밀라/구잘 사진 몇 개 있네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 암튼, 자밀라는 미수다 한 3번인가 나오고 짤렸어.
<Seony> 남희석이 방송을 제대로 못할 정도라나 뭐라나...
<ndsin> 구잘 짱
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 얼마나 이쁘길래 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 다시 수업하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ndsin: 구잘 처음 나왔을 때는 영 별로였죠? ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> <imsu> 얼마나 이쁘길래 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오히려 흑발이 잘 어울리는...
<ndsin> 남희석은 “자밀라에 대해 선정성 논란이 가장 많이 일었고 비판과 비난의 기사가 쏟아졌는데 아이러니하게 자밀라 출연한 방송분 시청률이 다른 방송분보다 5%정도 높을 정도로 엄청난 관심이었어요. 선정적이라고 욕하면서 자밀라에 눈길을 많이 준 것이지요”라며 씁쓸한 웃음을 짓는다.
<Seony> 아... 아마 우즈벡 갔다가 자밀라 수준 되는 여자랑 결혼해갖고 오면 한국에서 불안해서 살겠나...
<ndsin> 노트북 배터리 수명 다했으니까 노트북 새로 사도 본인에게 납득이 되는 이유겠죠?..............
<ndsin> 24개월 할부도 있으려나..................
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이미 결정하시고 합리화 중이시군요.
<ndsin> 사실 돈이 없음
<Seony> 지르세요~
<ndsin> 못질러요
<ndsin> 돈이 없음 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아... 가장 중요한 이유가 있었군요
<ndsin> 네 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 놋북 뭘로 사실려구요?
<ndsin> 당장에 망가진다면
<ndsin> .................안삽니다... 아니 못삽.....
<ndsin> 그러고보니 노틉구 산지 2년 6개월 좀 넘었네요
<Seony> 음... 아직 충분히 멀쩡할 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 코어2듀오 정도는 될테니...
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 코어2듀오라서
<ndsin> 아직까지 별 불편없이 만족하고 쓰고 있었어요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<goyangfc> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> imsu님, geogebra 클립보드에 복사하는 것 잘 되나요?
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> jincreator, 컨트롤 C ?
<jincreator> 일단 단축키는 Ctrl+Shift+C고요, 화면에 보이는 기하창을 클립보드로 복사해주는 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 편집 메뉴에 보면 기하창을 클립보드로 복사라는 메뉴가 있습니다.
<imsu> 윈도우로 부팅해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잠시만요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jincreator, 우분투에서는 잘 모르겠으나 윈도우에서는 그림판에 잘 붙네요
<jincreator> 음...앞으로 윈도를 써야 하나...^^;
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 우분투는 놋북에 깔려있어서 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 생각해보니 ppt 자료도 만들어야겠구나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 간단히 소개만 하려했더니 일이 점점 커지는 느낌.. ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 분도님 미남 발언도 민망하고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 그러고보니 다음주 토요일이군요.
<Seony> imsu: 난 이만 순검준비하러...
<imsu_> 오잉;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu_> imsu 사라져라!!!!!1
<lexlove> 안녕하세요?
<imsu_> lexlove, 안녕하세용 ~~ ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요 오랫만입니다
<imsu> 네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lexlove> 제가 너무 오랫만에 왔군요 ^^
<lexlove> imsu, 왜 울고 계세요?
<imsu_> 어 저 임수 뭐지? ㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 이게 제건데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_> 아까 튕기면서 나온건가?
<imsu_> 희안하네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<lexlove> 그래요???
<imsu_> lexlove, 네
<lexlove> seony, 안녕히~
<imsu_> Seony, 안녕히 주무십숑
<imsu_> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 벌써 4시 20분.. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> Seony님. 좋은 꿈 꾸세요.
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<Seony> 좀이따 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu하고 imsu_하고 같은 아이피인데요
<jincreator> irc는 정확히는 모르겠지만 튕길 경우 일정 시간이 지나야 이전 아이디가 나간 것으로 처리되는 것 같아요.
<lexlove> 나가네요
<imsu_> ㅎㅎ
<imsu_> 사라졌다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 이미 여러번 겪어봐서...
<imsu> 저 놈이 아무도 없는데 혼자 우네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미틴거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저런저런;;; ㅋ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> jincreator, 아무튼 우분투는 모르겠습니다 .ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> imsu님 울보라는거 소문 안낼게요
<imsu> jincreator, 뭔가 재미난게 없을까요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove, 왜이러세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jincreator, 혹시 emacs 쓰시나요?
<lexlove> shriekout, 어서오세요
<jincreator> 아뇨, 전 그런 고수가 아니라서 GUI인 지에디트가 편해요.
<shriekout> lexlove, 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> shriekout, 안냥하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> shriekout, 안녕하세요 :)
<jincreator> shriekout님, 안녕하세요.
<shriekout> 아이고..
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<shriekout> imsu, jincreator 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> jincreator, kotex 설치했는데 이맥스에서만 안되서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<shriekout> 저한테 인사를... ;;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인사 폭풍 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 지금 데비안 버그 리포팅 중인데...
<shriekout> 영작이 안되서... 동영상으로 리포팅 하려고 준비중이예요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 무슨 버그인데요?
<shriekout> http://www.google.co.kr/language_tools?hl=ko
<shriekout> 여기에서 번역하기 버튼 누르면 iceweasel 이 죽어버려요
<shriekout> 일명 파이어폭스
<imsu> 아.. 어려운거 하시넹 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOxkN2S_fxU
<jincreator> ktug 사이트에서 오늘 임수님이 5시경에 올리신 댓글을 찾았네요^^;
<jincreator> 동영상을 올릴 시 한국어가 아닌 영어로 된 구글 번역 사이트로 찍는 게 더 좋지 않을까요?
<shriekout> 아...
<shriekout> 그놈 채널에서 답을 알려줬어요
<shriekout> iceweasel을 보호모드로 실행시켜서, 선택사항을 모두 체크하고 시작하니 괜찮네요
<shriekout> 일단 동영상 지우고... 제 시스템에서 뭐가 문제인지 찾아야 할듯...
<shriekout> 제 시스템 문제인듯...
<shriekout> 그리고... 영어 안돼도.. 버그 내용 첨부해서 보내주면 대충 적어도 알아들으니... 동영상 찍는 수고를 하지 말라고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jincreator, 댓글을 보긴 했으나.. 뭔소린지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> latex가 생각보다 굉장히 심오한 거였군요 ^^;
<imsu> jincreator, 이맥스 요놈하고 같이 해보려 했으나 요놈의 한글 땀시 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> path 문제 인거 같은데.. 흠;; 어딜 봐야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이휴 놋북 다시 켜봐야 할거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jincreator, 은근히 이맥스가 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> vim과 비교하면 어떤가요?
<imsu> vim 과 비교라.. 흠.. 어려운데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 아직 vim 의 막강한 기능을 다 써보지는 못해서요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 편집기 자체로 비교하자면...
<shriekout> 리눅스 진영에서는 vi파와 emacs파가 파벌로 존재할만큼 막상막하일꺼예요
<bundo> 리눅스 진영에는 변태냐 묘족이냐 임
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 근데 이맥스는 편집기 기능 이외에...
<shriekout> gui만 사용하지 않는다면...
<shriekout> 이맥스로 리눅스의 모든 기능을 이맥스 안에서 거의 대부분 사용가능해요
<bundo> 간혹 묘족+변태 = 양다리 있심
<acooda> <---이사람은 아님
<bundo> 요즘 묘변태가 대세인듯 한디...
<jincreator> 묘족은 뭐고 변태는 뭔가요?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그러고보니 분도님 스크린샷에서 묘족 글자를 본 것 같기도 하고...
<imsu> jincreator, 전 디버깅할때 emacs 가 훨씬 편하더라구요
<acooda> emacs 멀티모드 삽질하니라 포기했던 기억이 -_-;
<imsu> acooda, 안뇽~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> imsu: 씨익
<acooda> imsu: 스터디 그룹 하나 생각해논게 있음
<imsu> 먼디?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 영어 교육
<acooda> 리더 임수
<imsu> 머여 죽일텨
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 영어 못해 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 참고로 미모의 여성분도 있음
<imsu> 나 저번에 고딩한테 무시당했잖아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 임수 믿고 진행하겠음 -_-
<shriekout> 미모의 여성분!
<imsu> acooda, 수능 영어 만점 맞으면 뭐하나 ㅋㅋㅋ 허접임 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<shriekout> acooda, 거거 나한테 넘기고 우즈벡이나 가라옹 =3
<acooda> -_-하악
<imsu> acooda, 저번에 irc 에서 나보고 영어공부 좀 하라고 면박 줬어 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<acooda> 그 고딩 댈꾸와
<acooda> 선생으로 써먹게
<acooda> -_-
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 알고보니 고딩 흑흑
<imsu> 나 고딩갈키는선생인데 흑흑
<bundo> 난 중딩한테도 영어로 무시당함 OTL...
<acooda> 요즘 아쉽더라고 영문페이지 제대로 읽지도 못하고 하니깐
<bundo> 큰아들 ... OTUL
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 나이스 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda, 나도 제대로 못읽는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 사전 필수 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 모임은 잠실,강남쪽에 카페룸 많더라고
<imsu> 구글 번역 필수 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda, 오메 멀다 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 절대 필수 -_-;;
<imsu> acooda, 한번 추진 ? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 내일 올겨 ?
<acooda> 난 안산에서 왔다갔다 해야댐 ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> bundo, 수업이 10시에 끝나요 ㅠ
<bundo> 쩝 할수 없징
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  미남 얼굴좀 보려고 했더니...
<acooda> 아니면 분도님이 진도진행을 맡아주시면...=3=3
<bundo> 쩝 할수 없징 26일 보자고,,, 독산...
<bundo> 난 영어 안됨
<bundo> 흑흑
<bundo> 배울 생각도 없어유 히히
<bundo> 헤헤
<acooda> -_ㅠ
<bundo> 이대로 살다 되져야쥬
<acooda> 이거 핑계로 안산을 버서나야댐
<acooda> -_-;;
<imsu_note> acooda: ㅋㅋ 안산에서 왔다리 하려면 헉헉
<imsu_note> bundo: ㅋㅋ 그래도 점수는 제일 높으시면서 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 이만 자러 갑니다. 안녕히계세요.
<acooda> 꾸벅
<acooda> 임수 잠실쪽하고 많이 멀어?
<imsu> 잠실? 한시간 정도 걸려
<acooda> 멀구나 -_-;;
<imsu> 응
<imsu> 난 강북 끝이잖아 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 내가 그나마 깊게 들어간다면 왕십리정도 -_-a
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 거긴 한 40분 걸리겠다 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> -_-하악
<imsu> 왜? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 이번에 몇몇 친구들하고 주말마다 영어공부 하기로 했거든
<acooda> 그 친구들한테 영어 초절정 고수 임수라는 친구가 있다고 말해놨지
<imsu> 뭐여
<imsu> 이건 완전 사기잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어디서 그런 막말을 흑흑
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 난 못살아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda: 이 일을 우찌하리요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda: 근데 영어는 뭐를 주제로 할거야?
<acooda> 하자
<acooda> 까지만 나오고
<acooda> 구체적인 계획은 없음 -ㅛ-
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 대충 뭔 공부를 하자는 말은 있을거 아니야 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 웬지 이런게 필요하더라고
<acooda> 공부는 하고 싶은데 다들 자기 하는 일이 있고 우선순위가 있다보니 공부는 자꾸 미루게 되고
<acooda> 이걸 억지로라도 잡아주는 계기가 서로들 필요한거 같에서
<acooda> 이런 스터디 그룹 생각해봤지
<imsu> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 그래서 영어 초절정 고수 임수님한테 배워야겠다 생각한거구
<imsu> 뭐래
<imsu> 난 아는거 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭘 할까? toeic? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 영 아닌거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영화 감상?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영화감상하면서 영어 공부하는 것도 재밌을거 같아
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 서로 대사 따라해 보면서 액션도 취하고 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 역시 임수님이 선생님으로 딱임
<shriekout> [일본 대지진] 후쿠시마 원전 초토화.. 6기 전부 이상·폭발
<shriekout> 이 제목만 봤을 때 어떤 느낌인가요?
<acooda> 인명피해는 없었나요?
<shriekout> ...
<acooda> 폭팔한줄 알았어요;;
<shriekout> http://news.kukinews.com/article/view.asp?page=1&gCode=int&arcid=0004744579&code=41131111&cp=nv1
<shriekout> 기사 제목 =ㅅ=
<shriekout> 장난 치는 것도 아니고... ;;;
<shriekout> "방사선 피폭 어떤 증상 오나… 정신병도 우려"
<shriekout> http://news.khan.co.kr/kh_news/khan_art_view.html?artid=201103150926591&code=930401
<shriekout> 피폭 당하면 정신병 온다고 주장하는 기사인줄 알았.. ;;;
<acooda> 더이상 인명피해가 없었으면 좋겠습니다 ㅠ
<acooda> 웹테러 아직 교토에 있을텐데 ㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<acooda> 꾸벅
<imsu> acooda: ㅋㅋ 난 그냥 대충 얘기만 했을 뿐인데.. 쩝 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 구잘이 나왔던 미수다만 따운받아서 볼까
<acooda> 오늘은 계속 영화만 보게되네
<acooda> ㅠ
<imsu> acooda: 뭐야~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda: 일단 하는걸로 알고 있을게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 씨익
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 씨익은 무슨 얼어죽을 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> testing
<jasonjang> sorry
<jasonjang> G'morning!! Seony^Work
<jasonjang> Come in #ubuntu-locoteams
<Seony^Work> jasonjang, 한시간이나 일찍 오셨네요
<jasonjang> No. Hmmm Maybe 3Hrs earlier?
<Seony^Work> 헛 그렇군요
<jasonjang> sorry, I can't correct my KOREAN. casue from VNC remoting.
<jasonjang> sorry, I can't correction of my KOREAN typing casue from VNC remoting.
<jasonjang> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony^Work> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> In fact, I couldnt sleep well. Too heaby duty for me. ReAppro....Blah Blah...STRESS
<Seony^Work> 흐... 그렇군요. 사실 저는 잠 안자는 사람들이 너무 부러워요. 제가 잠이 엄청 많거든요...
<Seony^Work> 거의, 누워서 눈 감으면 2분 안에 잠이 들어요. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> R U kidding me?
<Seony^Work> 심지어는 눈 감고 10초만에 잠들 때도 많고...
<jasonjang> 눈 감으면 2분 안에 잠이 들어요 me 2.
<jasonjang> 심지어는 , I can sleep well, although I can sleep STANDING position. Do U believe?
<Seony^Work> 저는 믿을 수 있습니다. 제가 군 생활 할 때 그랬거든요.
<Seony^Work> 서서 벽에 손가락 하나 기대고 30분 잔 적이 있었어요
<jasonjang> o.O
<jasonjang> iLBB, ㅅㅑㅇㅜㅓㄹㅡㄹ...
<Seony^Work> 네
<Seowon_Ubuntu-KO> bundo_Ubuntu-KO, jasonjang 한국말로 얘기해야될 때는 여기서 하겠습니다.
<Seowon_Ubuntu-KO> 영어쓰는데서 다른나라말 하는 건 실례거든요...
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 네..
<Seowon_Ubuntu-KO> 화장실이나 미리 갔다와야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아침하면서 보고 있습니다.
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 헉 아침 ~
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<goyangfc> jasonjang 해외에 계신가요?
<jasonjang> sorry. in seoul
<goyangfc> 아 네
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> YOBoy는 머에요 ?
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 로코 의원 ?
<jasonjang> Not, maybe
<jasonjang> sorry, I can type korean WELL.
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> han9k 저쪽방 먼소리에요 ?
<jasonjang> yoboy ㄱㅏ    ㅈㅏㄹㅁㅗㅅ   ㅇㅏㄹㄱㅗ ㅇㅣㅆㄴㅡㄴㄷㅡㅅ.
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 로코카운실 모임 에 미팅해야 한다는 건가요 ?
<jasonjang> yoboy ㄱㅏ    ㅈㅏㄹㅁㅗㅅ   ㅇㅏㄹㄱㅗ ㅇㅣㅆㄴㅡㄴㄷㅡㅅ.
<jasonjang> ㅇㅣㅂㅏㅇㅇㅣ ㅁㅏㅈㅇㅏㅇㅛ
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 우분투에서 우분투 원격하면 한글 잘쳐지는데 쩝
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> xp 군요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 별 특별한 이야기 없었습니다.
<han9k> 오늘 모임이 있다고요? 하는 풍.. ^^;
<jasonjang> i've no time to change. just now i;ve only KUbuntu.
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> han9k 저 오늘  1시에 안보이면 안기자 한테  저 좀 늦는다고 해줘요 쩝
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 잠 못잤심 흑흑 ~~
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 로코멤머 정족수 되야 하는데 음...
<jasonjang> 2/5 ....Now.
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 쩝
<jasonjang> Miss Cza...and Popey.
<jasonjang> I cant find paultag and...leogg...now.
<jasonjang> Miz Cza & popey on Discussing. NOW.
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> ^^;
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 어 근데 왜 회의 시작을 안하죠 ? 쩝
<jasonjang> Internal Meeting ?
<jasonjang> [06:16] <czajkowski> jason_Ubuntu-KO: we will deal with yor app via email
<jasonjang>   and
<jasonjang> [06:15] <czajkowski> with popey
<jasonjang> or
<jasonjang> deficient members for council meeting? <---- jason's thinking
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 걍 메일로 하겠다는 거 뿐이잖아유 ? ...
<Seowon_Ubuntu-KO> 네. 그럼 나가도 될 거 같은데요?
<han9k> =ㅇ=
<bundo_Ubuntu-KO> 나 잠니다.. 수고들 하셨어요
<han9k> 쉬세요
<han9k> 저는 아침하러;
<Seowon_Ubuntu-KO> 다들 괜히 일찍 일어나셨네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-16
<min> fdsa
<min> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<min> IRC 라는것에 처음 접해보네요
<jasonjang> Hi~ Seony 2 Late nite.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Did U heard any MSG from Ur boss?
<Seony> 왜요?
<jasonjang> i called twice 2 U. 8:30am and
<Seony> irc에서요?
<jasonjang> I've "wrong? " so called 2 shop.
<jasonjang> NO, via cell
<Seony> 오. 가게 번호도 아셨었나요? ㅎ
<jasonjang> yeap!
<Seony> 아무 말 안하던데요.
<jasonjang> that's right.
<jasonjang> 아직까지? 어? 한글 타자 된다?!!!!
<jasonjang> 아직까지 꼬리표 붙이고 있었어요?
<Seony> 누구 바꿔달라고 하셨었는데요?
<Seony> 네. 아까 그 상태에서 퇴근해서요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ì°¸,
<jasonjang> 아~
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang> 미스타 정, 써니...정 찾았죠, 방금 퇴근했다카더군요.
<jasonjang> 쎌번호 확인해보자 카니까...자긴 번호 모른다 카더군요
<Seony> 폰번호 혹시 제 카톡에 안적혀있나요?
<jasonjang> 6677 했죠
<jasonjang> 왜 모르겠어요?
<Seony> 아 그거 아닐텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전번 바뀌었거든요. 한달 전쯤에요
<jasonjang> 그랬는데...1 받더니 아무소리 없이 끊고 2 받지 않고...
<jasonjang> 새번호도 알아요
<jasonjang> 새번호 했더니 오리지널 여자가 받더니 잘못 했다 카던데요. 그래서 샾으로 전화했었죠
<Seony> 765-409-3658로 하신 거 맞으세요?
<jasonjang> = 3685도 아니더라고요
<jasonjang> 컹
<Seony> 오늘 제 통화목록에 missed call이 아예 없는데요..
<jasonjang> 365555555555555555558 이었군요
<Seony> 잘못 누르셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 올 마이 폴트 3685 >> 3658
<jasonjang> 잘못 메모를 했었네요. 쩝
<Seony> 나름 번호가 쉽다고 생각해서 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 암튼 알았으니.....전화 해 봐요. 이뿐 아가씨가 = 오리지날 아가씨가 전화 받더라고요.
<jasonjang> 본토 = 원주민은 아닙니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 왜, 한국시간 아침 8:30 에  내가 전화 드린다고 했었쟎아요. ㅋ
<Seony> 765는 인디애나에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예에....멀겠다라고 짐작만 했어요.
<jasonjang> 761~이 중부 거든요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<jasonjang> 아. 암튼 그래서 한국시간 아침에 아쉬웠습니다.
<Seony> 흐.. 그러게요.
<jasonjang> 마쳐야 겠네요. 옆에서 왕~ 눈치를 줍니다.
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<Seony> 넵.
<Seony> 쉬세요
<jasonjang> 편한 밤 되시고, 전자우편 오면 회람 부탁합니다.
<Seony> 네
<jasonjang> C ya~
<Seony> 오늘따라 유난히 바람이 심한데 뭔 징조가 아닐런지...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-17
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 이만 가보겠습니다.
<Quenin> 안녕하세요
<Quenin> 어제부터 우분투에 처음 입문한 사람입니다 잘 부탁드려요
<Quenin> 주 분야는 모션그래픽 부분이 제 주 분야입니다.
<Quenin> 다 잠수신가 ~_~
<Quenin-> 안녕하세요
<Quenin-> 한글 2010 설치할때 와인을 어떻게 설치 해야하나요? ㅠ
<Quenin-> 검색하면서 쓰는데 너무 어렵네요 ㅠ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-18
<bundo> popeye92 님 ^^;
<popeye92> bundo, 네
<bundo> 전화좀 주세유 010 - 9069 -9653
<popeye92> 넹
<Quenin-> 안녕하세요
<Quenin-> 시네레라 설치 어렵네요 ㅠ
<narwhal> 안녕하세요 이번에 새로 우분투를 쓰게 된 중학생 입니다.
<narwhal> 버추얼 박스 있잖아요. usb 인식이 되다 말아요 어떻게 하죠?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-19
<Quenin> 안녕하세요
<cartes> ㅇ
<Quenin> 시네레라 설치가 골머리군요 ㅠ
<semosi_HOme> 봄날의 따스함이 있는 오후입니다.주말이고요 뭣들 하세요?
<semosi_HOme> 바이로봇 업데이트 끝
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다.
<Mirnae> 커널을 업데이트 메니져에서
<Mirnae> 업데이트 후에
<Mirnae> Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<Mirnae> 메세지가 뜨면서 부팅이 안돼는데..정상 부팅할 수 있는 방법이 없을까요?
<Mirnae> 나름 검색결과 sata disk에 관한 모듈이 새 커널에 빠져 있을 가능성이 있다고 하는데... -_- 리눅스는 초보라 어떻게 해결을 해야 할지 모르겠네요.
<Ottoman> hi
<Ottoman> man and woman?
<skype_web> 안녕하세요
<skype_web> 방금 들어왓지만 질문좀 드릴께요
<skype_web> 윈도우를 설치할때 윈도우 파티션 잡고 우분투 파티션 잡을때 우분투에 20 잡고 스왑이라는것도 따로 5기가 정도 잡아줘야 하나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-20
<Love_Killer> 안녕하세요
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요~!
<lalabas> 안녕하세요...
<lalabas> 영문판 uubuntu를 설치하였습니다..여기서.한글화를 하기위해서, 웹브라우져(한글보기 및 입력), 터미널(한글 보기 및 입력)을 하려면,어디 정보를 참고하면 될까요?
<lalabas> 안녕하세요..
<imsu> acooda: 계신가?
<imsu> jasonjang: symphony? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-12
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> Hi
<yemharc> grr: 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc: 하이
<yemharc> 서버를_안주고_서버연동_기능_개발하기
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 서버를_안주고_클라이언트_개발하기
<grr> 아니.. 그런대 왜그렇게 서버프로그램 뱉어주는데 인색한지 모르겠어요..
<yemharc> 제 경우는 슬픈게
<yemharc> 인색한게 아니고 담당자가 잊어먹은거 (........)
<grr> 아 ㅡㅡ....
<yemharc> 거기에 +로 제가 모바일 게임을 온라인 게임으로 생각하고 "서버 패킷 오는거만 분석하면 되니 프로토콜 문서만 있음 되겠거니"
<yemharc> 근데 사실 클라이언트에서 패킷을 분리/구분하는게 함정
<yemharc> orz
<grr> ...
<grr> 괜찮아요
<grr> 우리에겐 철야가 있잖아요. ^^
<yemharc> 안그래도 NHN이 닥달해서 철야.........까진 아니어도 야근 좀 할듯해요
<yemharc> 에이 뭐
<yemharc> 그래도 미국가서 야근하는 어떤분보다야 (외면)
<grr> ...
<grr> 다음 IOP 지역은 좀 그게 힘들듯..
<grr> US Sonet 이란대로 가는데.. 여긴 사장이 보안이란걸 엄청 생각해서.. 우리가 남아서 일을하면 직원 한두명이 무조건 같이 상주를 해야된데요
<grr> 야근 없어지는데.. 기뻐지지 않고 불안해짐 (...)
<yemharc> 본격 납치감금
<grr> ...
<grr> 레드불좀 사들고 들어가야할듯..
<yemharc> 야근은 안 시키지만 집에도 못 간단다
<grr> ...
<grr> 야근은 안시키지만 시간 리미트는 있단다. 이런거죠 뭐...
<Ponics_beginner> grr / grr옹~!
<grr> Ponics_beginner: Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr: NHN 나빠요
<yemharc> 결제 테스트 하라고 계정을 던져주고 비번을 안줘요
<yemharc> NHN 나빠요 (....)
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 요~! 밀옹~! 굿 좝~! 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_beginner> 떱...
<Ponics_beginner> 떱..
<grr> yemharc: ....
<grr> 흐... 흥 계.. 계정은 알려줄테지만 비밀번호를 알려줄 수 없어!
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ ^^
<razGon_Xch> 아뇽!! 핫쎄요~우!!
<foolosophy> 무선랜을 통해 인터넷에 연결하였는데 오른쪽 상단에는 연결되었다고 나오며, ip주소도 정확하게 잡히는데, 인터넷 연결은 안됩니다.
<foolosophy> 공유기에서 따로 설정을 해야할 것들이 있나요??
<foolosophy> 현재 kobuntu 11.10을 깔았습니다.
<ihavnoth> 압력식 터치 구조를 공부해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 갑자기 궁금해지네요
<ihavnoth> 예전에 볼땐 별 생각없이 그려려니 봤는데 사실 주옥 같은 내용이었군요
<ihavnoth> http://allench82.springnote.com/pages/1205266
<ihavnoth> 집에 짱박혀있는 책을 찾아야겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-13
<tgood> 안녕하세요
<tgood> 화면보호기 추가후 시스템에서 나타 나지 않네요
<tgood>  pop in there and edit our sources.list file to include Eternity’s repositories.
<tgood> 시스템 나오지 않고,
<tgood> 대시보드에서도 검색이 않되서 실행을 못하고 있어요
<ihavnoth> tgood:  Hello
<ihavnoth> tgood:  무슨 이야기인지 잘 모르겠어요
<tgood> hi
<tgood> 화면보호기 설치까지는 햇는데요
<tgood> 시스템설정에서 보이지 않아서요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 설치하신 패키지 이름 아시나요?
<tgood> 네
<ihavnoth> 알려 주시면 제가 설치해볼께요
<tgood> sudo apt-get install eternal-ubuntu eternal-studio eternal-damnation
<tgood> 관련 홈페이지 주소는
<tgood> http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/09/08/how-to-get-a-cool-ray-traced-animated-screen-saver-for-your-ubuntu-linux-box/
<tgood> 여기에 들어 가시면 잇어요
<ihavnoth> 오래된 url이군요
<tgood> 그래도 설치는 되던데요 ㅎㅎ
<tgood> source 파일 수정후에
<tgood> 다운로드 잘되면서 설치까진 잘 되었어요
<tgood> 보통 다운로드 해서 설치된 프로그램은 "대시홈" 에서 검색이 되던데요
<tgood> 설치후에 시스템설정에서도 안보이고, 대시홈에도 검색이 안되서 실행을 못해보고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 저도 설치해볼게요
<tgood> 네
<ihavnoth> 저게 이쁜건가요?
<tgood> 특별히 화면 보호기 없어서 , 구굴에서 보여서 처음 깔아 보는거 입니다.
<ihavnoth> 아
<ihavnoth> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=66141
<ihavnoth> 이걸 추천합니다
<Seony> 저는 화면보호기 무지 싫어하는데... CPU 점유율 올리고, CPU점유율 올라가면 내부 온도 상승하고...
<tgood> 추천하신거 잘 설치 되나요?
<ihavnoth> 저도 최근에는 안해봤어요
<tgood> 네
<ihavnoth> tgood:  올려주신 URL로 해보고 있는 중이에요
<tgood> 버전이 어찌되세요
<ihavnoth> 11.10이에요
<tgood> 같은버전이네요
<tgood> 설치후 어디서 실행을해야 할지 ??
<tgood> 궁금하네요
<ihavnoth> /usr/bin/eternal-ubuntu 일단 테스트로는 이 파일 실행하면 나와야할것 같네요
<ihavnoth> dpkg -L 에서 실행파일 찾았거든요
<tgood> ㅜ
<tgood> No such files 뜨네요
<tgood> 직원들 식사 하자고 해서 ;;;
<tgood> 40분후 접가능요
<ihavnoth> 네
<tgood> 안녕하세요
<tgood> ihavonoth님 계신가요
<tgood> 저 외근 나가요
<tgood> 담에 뵐게요
<ihavnoth> 아~
<ihavnoth> HID 터치패널 연결했는데 커널 2.6은 Z랑 Rx값이 나오네요 3.0은 X랑 Y 값이 나오고요
<ihavnoth> 제가 삽질하고 있는 터치 패널이 EEE PC에 들어간 터치였군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 진작 git log를 확인했어야했는데 머리가 안돌아가니 손발이 고생이네요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Alien_> Hello;;
<Guest70580> >
<Guest70580> :)
<Guest70580> 안녕하세요
<semosi_Home> 정말 가끔씩 들어와 보면 너무 적막한 곳이다.
<keris> 안녕하세요
<keris> 많으시네 ㅋ
<keris> !도움
<keris> 아
<keris> ..
<keris> 혹시 여기분들중에 버츄얼박스 사용하시는분있나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-14
<Seony> 여기 혹시 액션스크립트 하시는 분 소개시켜주실 수 있는 분 계세요...
<tgood> ㅎㅇ
<tgood> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<tgood> 우분투메뉴 아이콘들이 사라졌어요
<tgood> 어찌 다시 살리죠
<tgood> 메뉴 초기화 하는 방법이..;;;
<ihavnoth> Hello
<keris> 아무도없나요?
<keris> 똑똑똑
<keris> 많은분들이 상주하시는군요..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-15
<keris> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아.. 요즘 왜이리 피곤한지...
<ndsin2> 저도 많이 피곤해서
<ndsin2> 집에만 오면 잠자요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 어제는 하도 피곤해서 좀 일찍 잤거든요... 11시 ㅎㅎ 근데 일어나서도 피곤...
<Seony> 요즘은 채널도 무지 조용하군요.
<Seony> 다들 바쁘신듯..
<Seony> 아... 기타 살 돈 다모았는데 막상 살려니 이걸 과연 사야할지 갑자기 급고민...
<Seony> 나무를 깎아서 만든 평생 다룰 수 있는 악기가, 천쪼가리 가방만도 못하다는 사실도 놀랍고...
<lsw> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 그나저나 가이드봇이 안들어오네요
<razGon_Xch> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아웅... 아무도 없군요..ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-16
<nama> 질문이 있어서 찾아왔습니다..
<nama> SQL Developer를 설치했는데.. Unity에 고정 시키니까.. 되긴 하는데요..
<nama> 이상하게 단축키로 접근시에 계속 새로 실행이 되네요
<Seony> 디아블로3 릴리즈 날짜 확정!
<yemharc> Seony: 한국은 맥용 클라이언트 사양 공개 안하더군요
<yemharc> 소문에는 '안한다'는 소리도 있고요
<Seony> 맥용은 한글판 소식 없다고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 스타2도 맥용은 한글판 없어요
<ihavnoth> 오 디아블로3
<Seony> 날짜는 5월 15일입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 스타2는 맥용 한글판 있습니다
<Seony> 헛 그래요?
<Seony> 내가 안한지 오래되서 몰랐나...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음. 저도 일단 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<razGon_PG> 안ㄴ녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 계셔요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_PG> 아... 서니님.
<razGon_PG> 혹시 우분투에서 자기ip보는 명령어가 뭔지 아시는지요?
<Seony> 내부 IP 말구요? ifconfig
<razGon_PG> 공유기에 공유기로 연결된 서버가 외부로 연결안되서 그러는데요.
<razGon_PG> 삼바는 연결됩니다만,
<razGon_PG> 일단 ftp서버가 안됩니다.
<Seony> 포트는 열려있구요?
<Seony> 일단, 그쪽 IP 주소를 아시면 리눅스에서 nmap ip 해보세요.
<Seony> 아마 nmap이 없으실테니 apt-get install nmap 하셔야할 거에요
<Seony> ssh 접속이 되신다면, 접속해서 ftp 데몬이 살아있는지 확인해보시면 되겠군요.
<Seony> ps ax | grep ftp 하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 지금 직접 연결 되어 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 지금 서버로 아얄씨 들어왔습니다.
<Seony> 그럼 ftp 데몬이 살아있는지 확인해보시면 될 것 같네요
<razGon_PG> ftp와 웹서버도 안됩니다.
<Seony> 데몬이 살아있는데두요?
<razGon_PG> 지금 서버 자체로 아얄씨 중입니다.
<razGon_PG> 데몬은 살아있죠.
<Seony> 데몬 재시작은 해보셨어요?
<razGon_PG> 리부트했습니다.
<Seony> 서버로 아얄씨 하는거랑 데몬 죽은거랑은 아무 상관없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리붓했는데도 안된다면, 혹시 공유기 설정을 누가 건드린 건 아니죠?
<razGon_PG> 인터넷 업체 바꾸어서 공유기가 바뀌었습니다.
<Seony> 그럼 포트가 닫혀있어서 안되는 것 아닐까요
<Seony> 포트포워딩을 확인해보셔야할 거 같은데요
<razGon_PG> 기본포트가 막혀져있기보다는...
<razGon_PG> 아이피가 변경된거 같은데요.
<razGon_PG> 이게 구조가 셋탑박스가 받고 그받은 것을 와이파이가 받았습니다.
<Seony> 일단 공유기가 바뀌었다고 하시니, 공유기 설정만 뜯어보시면 될 것 같습니다.
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> 일단 확인을 해보겠습니다.
<Seony> DHCP 확인해보시고 내부 IP 예약한다음 포트만 포워딩 해주면 되겠네요.
<Seony> 공유기가 바뀌었으니 외부에서 접속이 안되는 건 당연하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> Seony, bind 네임서버는 뒷전으로 하고
<cartes9> APM 만져보기로 했습니다ㅎ
<Seony> cartes9: 네. 원래 서버 공부는 APM부터. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 근데요
<cartes9> 제가 bind9을 다시깔려고
<cartes9> /etc/bind 를 rm 으로 지운다음에
<cartes9> 다시 apt-get install 할려고 했더니 /etc/bind를 못찾겠다면서
<cartes9> 새로 설치할줄알았는데 그리안하고
<cartes9> 에러메시지를 띄워요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ rm으로 지우면 안되죠..
<Seony> apt-get 명령어를 이용해서 지워야죠...
<cartes9> 설정파일두여?
<cartes9> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> apt-get명령어 이용해서 지우면 알아서 다 지워줘요..
<cartes9> 남아있어서 그렇게 했어요 ㅠ
<Seony> apt-get명령어에서 purge나 remove 옵션에 대해서 알아보세요.
<Seony> 영어 되시니까 맨페이지 보면서 하면 쉽게 처리 될 거에요
<cartes9> 아맞다
<cartes9> purge감사합니다;
<cartes9> 복구방법은 없나요?
<Seony> 복구하고자시고 할 거 없이 그냥 purge로 다 날리면 되죠.
<cartes9> 아 감사합니다 (__)
<Seony> :)
<cartes9> 음... mysql-5.5.21-linux2.6-i686.tar.gz은 한국에 미러사이트가 없어서 JAIST라는 일본의 장소에서 받는데 느리네요;
<Seony> 우분투면 apt-get으로 설치하면 되죠. 왜 그걸 어렵게 받아요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아;; 책이 CentOS라서요..ㅎ
<Seony> centos면 yum으로 설치할 수 있어요
<cartes9> 돌리는 리눅스서버컴퓨터가 2대에요 지금
<cartes9> 아 하나는 컴퓨터라기보단 가상컴퓨터에요
<cartes9> VPS호스팅 개인서버랑
<cartes9> 집에 있는 홈서버
<Seony> 그거는 yum이랑 아무 상관없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 네..^^;;
<cartes9> 책 따라할려고;;
<cartes9> 책에 소스설치로하거든여;
<Seony> 소스설치는 나중에 하고 일단 서버를 운영하는 방법부터 배우는 게 나아보이는데요...
<Seony> 소스설치부터 막히면 시작하기도 전부터 의욕을 상실하게 되서...
<cartes9> 음... 그렇군요;
<Seony> 소스설치부터 가르쳐주는 책이라면 초보를 대상으로 하는 책은 아닌 거 같네요.
<Seony> 초보를 대상으로 하는 책이라면, 제가 볼 땐 저자가 완전히 집필을 잘못했다고 생각들구요...
<cartes9> CentOS 리눅스 구축관리실무
<cartes9> 이책이에요
<Seony> 혹시 저자가 김태용?
<cartes9> 넹
<Seony> 아따 그냥반 책 어렵게 쓰셨네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 개인적으로 친분이 있어서 그 형님 책 몇 권 사드렸는데, 솔직히 좀 내용이 별로였거든요
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 어떤 책이요
<cartes9> ?
<Seony> 쉘스크립트 책이요
<cartes9> 아 그거 비교적 최근에 나왔어요
<Seony> 그거랑 JSP 샀는데, JSP는 시간 없어서 아직 첫장도 못열어봤어요
<cartes9> 전 아쉬운점은 타이포그래피/폰트가
<cartes9> 전문적이지 않달까요
<cartes9> 전부터 굴림으로 나와요
<Seony> 음... 태용형님 메신저에 계실려나...
<Seony> 안계시는군요..
<Seony> 일단은요,
<Seony> 제가 볼 때는 APM 공부하는데 소스설치부터 할 필요는 없어보이구요,
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그냥 쉽게 설치해서, 아파치, PHP, mysql 세팅하는 방법부터 공부하는 게 좋아보여요
<Seony> 왜냐면, 그게 소스설치는 apt-get이나 yum이 있음에도 불구하고 그렇게 하는 이유가 따로 있거든요
<Seony> 근데 그걸 처음 배우는 사람 입장에서 알 필요도 없고 알아봐야 더 헷깔리게 만들어요...
<Seony> 그리고 우분투랑 CentOS랑은 아파치 설정파일 구조가 살짝 달라서 처음 배우는 입장에서는 좀 헤깔릴 거에요..
<Seony> 익숙해지면 우분투나 CentOS나 어차피 내용은 다 똑같은걸 여러개로 쪼개놓은 것 뿐이지만, 잘 모를 땐 완전 다르게 보이죠...
<Seony> 어차피 CentOS 책이 있으니 그걸 보면서 하려면 결국 CentOS로 가야겠군요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 설정파일 구조가 좀 달라서 아마 우분투 포럼에서는 도움받기 어려울 듯 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 우분투 서버는 책처럼 안나온점이 아쉬워요
<cartes9> 큰 문서라던지...
<Seony> 아... 우분투 서버는 교재가 없어요?
<cartes9> 네 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이번에 우리 포럼에서 집필하고 있으니 조금만 기다려보세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> Ubuntu Server Guide 볼만해용
<cartes9> 조금;
<razGon_PG> 리하이요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_PG> 아웅...
<Seony> 음... 나도 얼른 써야하는데 시간이 없어서...
<razGon_PG> 방금전에 답답해서 미치는 줄 알았습니다.
<Seony> cartes9: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<cartes9> 이준희님이 쓴
<razGon_PG> 방금전에 거기 인터넷 설치기사분이 오셨는데.
<razGon_PG> 제 이야기를 이해를 못하시더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 아주...
<Seony> 설치기사분들은 그거 설치만 하시는 분들이잖아요...
<Seony> 리눅스가 어쩌구, 포트가 어쩌구 하는 얘기를 이해하실 수 있을 정도라면 거기서 그 일 안하고 계시겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아.. 그런거 말구요.
<Seony> 잉? 그러면 어떤 얘기에요?
<razGon_PG> 제 조건은 이거였습니다.
<razGon_PG> 1. 방안과 방밖에 인터넷 무선으로 연결되는 인터넷 그룹은 하나로 연결되게 해야한다.
<razGon_PG> 2. 서버는 인트라넷에서 연결도 같이 인터넷으로 연결도 되게 해주십시요.
<razGon_PG> 3. 예전 KT에서 썼던 서비스를 그대로 하게 해주십시요.
<razGon_PG> 했는데. 아주...
<Seony> 한국에서 공유기는 약정위반이라고 들었는데 지금은 어때요?
<razGon_PG> 지금은 일반화 되어 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 그거 옛날이야기요.
<Seony> 그게 그냥 눈감아주는건지, 여전히 약정위반인건지는 확실치않은거군요
<razGon_PG> 그런말 못하는게. 막을수가 없거든요.
<razGon_PG> 예
<cartes9> 저희집에서 안그래도 불안불안했는데 기사님이 걱정안해도 된데요
<Seony> 미국은 공유기 사용을 장려하거든요.
<razGon_PG> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 당연한 말이지만 약정위반도 아니고...
<razGon_PG> 자원을 아끼는 거죠.
<cartes9> 거기선 Router라고 불루져?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 라우러 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 유무선공유기는 Wireless Router
<Seony> 요즘은 전부 유무선이라, 그냥 router라고 하면 Wireless router를 의미해요
<cartes9> 네엠
<cartes9> 아 저도.. 머리가 더 좋아져서 프로그래밍을 잘했으면 좋을텐데
<cartes9> 근데 잘하는 친구가 첨부터 잘하는 사람은 없고 노력하는걸 즐기는애들이
<cartes9> 진짜 잘하는애들이라고 그러더군요
<Seony> 그거야 당연한 얘기를...
<razGon_PG> 사기를 정말 잘치는 사람은 사기를 즐기는 사람입니다.
<cartes9> 써니님이 프로그래밍에는 그렇게까지 소질이 없으셔서 서버관리자가 적성에 더 맞다고 하시던게 생각나요.
<cartes9> 저는 HTML코더...
<Seony> 네. 저는 프로그래밍의 핵심이라는 자료구조론하고 알고리듬이 너무 싫거든요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 가 될 확률이 제일 높아여
<cartes9> ;;;
<cartes9> 자료구조론하고 알고리즘 대학에서 가르칠때 어렵게 가르쳐서 그런걸지도 몰라요
<cartes9> 그냥 종이에
<cartes9> 놓고
<cartes9> 수도코드로
<cartes9> 작업하면 좋을것 같아요
<Seony> 울 교수님은 쉽게 가르치는데도 잘 모르겠던데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 논리퍼즐 많이 맞추면 좋데요
<cartes9> 그런쪽 두뇌훈련에
<cartes9> 전 서버셋팅 공부다하고
<cartes9> python할려구요
<cartes9> python으로 쓴 자료구조 문서도 북마크해뒀어요
<Seony> 지금 파이썬 하고있긴 한데, 재밌어요.
<Seony> 파이썬은, 수도코드랑 거의 비슷해서 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 고려해야하는 것들이 줄어들지 않나용
<cartes9> 코딩할때^^;;
<Seony> 아무래도 좀 더 쉬워지죠.
<Seony> 요즘 파이선으로 알고리즘 코딩한 거 있는데 보여드리죠.
<Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요..
<cartes9> 에?
<Seony> 잠시만요. 지금 심볼릭링크를 걸어버리니까 파일을 하나하나 일일히 다 다운받아야되는 상황이 생겨서, 그냥 다 압축하고 있어요
<Seony> 헛... 여기가 아닌데 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> ^^;;
<Seony> 제 블로그 보면 파이썬으로 만들어둔거 몇 개 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘보면 수도코드랑 거의 다를 게 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 나중에 꼭 소감 좀...
<razGon_PG> 옙ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 인트로 투 알고리즘이면
<cartes9> 그 두꺼운 책 말씀하시나요
<cartes9> -0-
<cartes9> 그린색 화이트색 그라데이션
<cartes9> 들어가있구
<cartes9> ;;
<cartes9> 위키피디아인가에서 읽었는데 파이썬은 가독성에 강조를 두었다네요 만들때...
<Seony> 네. 그 두꺼운책..
<Seony> 울 교수 왈, "이 책은 조냉 어려운 책이다. 따라서, 공부를 하다가 이해가 안되면 그냥 건너뛰어라" 라고 했죠.
<cartes9> Seony, 블로그 잘 구경했어요
<Seony> :)
<cartes9> 뭔가 리눅스매니아셨다는 것도 보고
<cartes9> 한컴리눅스에서 선정한 20인
<cartes9> 이셨다는것도 보고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 옛날 이야기...
<Seony> 자러갑니다. 낼 뵈요
<zzxxrrr> 안녕하세요
<zzxxrrr> 셔요?
<zzxxrrr> 아무도 없나요?
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-17
<Hazle> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> Hi
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc 님
<yemharc> 네
<cartes9> CentOS 만지다가 문서가 별로없어서
<yemharc> 센트는 그냥 레드햇 문서 보시면 되요
<cartes9> 다시 Ubuntu Server로 돌아왔습니다
<yemharc> 근본적으로 같은 녀석들이라서
<cartes9> 초보때는 다른 배포판 보면서 자기 배포판에 맞춰서 응용하기도 힘들더군요;
<yemharc> 패키징 시스템이 달라서 그래요
<yemharc> 사실 시스템 폴더 구조는 조금만 들여다 보면 이름보고 다 알 수 있으니까요
<Hazle> 저 질문이 있습니다^^ 이번에 코분투 11.10을 설치해봤는데 설치할때 파티션 따로 지정 못해주나요?
<yemharc> 설치과정 중에 "윈도우와 함께 설치" "우분투만 설치" 등 파티션 설정하는 부분이 있어요
<yemharc> 거기서 제일 아래에 보시면 "고급" 또는 "사용자 정의"라고 된걸 선택하면 유저 임의로 가능합니다.
<Hazle> 아 그런가요? 왜 나는 그걸 못봤지?
<Hazle> ㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 제가 vm에 설치를 했는데
<Hazle> 그냥 설치가 알아서 되더라고요.
<cartes9> 아 맞아 저도 그랬어요
<cartes9> 아니오 눌르면
<Hazle> 넵
<cartes9> 알아서 안하는 방법있을거같네여
<cartes9> 수동으로 하기 이런 선택
<Hazle> 아하~ 저 그러면 알아서 설치 되었을 경우에는 파티션이 어떻게 잡히는 건지 아시나요?
<Hazle> 루트만 잡힌다던지?
<Hazle> 아니면 이것저것 다 자동으로 잡히는 건지?
<cartes9> 그냥 가상머신의
<cartes9> 파일시스템을 잡아주니까 실제 하드디스크
<cartes9> 하곤 달라요
<cartes9> 실제 하드디스크에 .vfs파일 식으로
<Hazle> 페도라 설치할때는 가상머신 안에서도 파티션 나눌수가 있었는데
<Hazle> 여기서는 따로 그런게 안보여서^^
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 우분투에서
<cartes9> 디스크 유틸리티를 알려드려도 될까요?
<Hazle> 디스크 유틸리티요?
<cartes9> alt+F2하고나서 실행이나오면, /usr/bin/palimpsest
<cartes9> 이렇게 치시면
<Hazle> 넵
<cartes9> 파티션이 어떻게 현재 잡혀있는지 나올겁니다
<Hazle> 혹시 루트 권한으로 봐야하는건가요?
<cartes9> 아마두여 안나오나여?
<Hazle> 네
<Hazle> 지금 다른 루트계정이 아니여서 ^^
<Hazle> 저 그런데 설치하고 나니까 패치를 200메가 정도 받으라고 뜨는데
<cartes9> gksudo /usr/bin/palimpsest
<Hazle> 받을 필요 있나요?
<Hazle> 그걸로 한번 다시 쳐볼게요 ^^
<cartes9> 그냥 윈도업데이트같은 존재아닐까요
<Hazle> 위껄로 치니까 디스크 유틸리티 창 뜨네요
<cartes9> 아항 어떻게 나오나여?
<Hazle> 확인해보니까 루트 통으로 잡히고 1기가 정도 스왑에
<Hazle> 뭔지 모를 확장 파티션이 잡혀있네요
<Hazle> 아 확장이
<Hazle> 스왑이구나 ㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 루트랑 스왑만 잡혀있네요^^
<Hazle> 알려 주셔서 감사합니다^^
<cartes9> 아 그거 확장에 대해서 제가 할말이 있어요
<Hazle> 앞으로 리눅스 공부도 열심히 해야겠네요
<Hazle> 넵
<cartes9> 원래 Primary파티션이라는게
<cartes9> 4개까지 가능하거든요
<Hazle> 넵
<cartes9> 프로그램세팅으로하면
<cartes9> Primary한개주어주고
<cartes9> 나머지는 다 확장파티션 내에
<cartes9> 또다시
<cartes9> 논리파티션으로
<Hazle> 네
<cartes9> 4개 보다 훨씬 많이 구성할수있어요
<cartes9> Primary | Extended랑 동급이고
<Hazle> 넵
<cartes9> Extended내에
<cartes9> 논리파티션이 존재하는거에요
<Hazle> 아하
<cartes9> 그리고 파티션맨앞에 부트섹터라는걸 쓸수가있어요
<Hazle> 부팅에 필요한 파일을 주소 들어있는곳 맞나요?
<cartes9> 그런가봐요
<cartes9> 512byte인가
<cartes9> 뭐 까먹엇어요
<Hazle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 저 리눅스 질문 말고
<Hazle> 윈도우 쪽도 좀 물어봐도 될까요 ㅋ
<Hazle> 파티션 질문인데
<cartes9> 알면 알려드릴게요;;
<Hazle> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Hazle> xp설치할때
<Hazle> 주파티션 잡고
<cartes9> MBR이라는게 하드디스크 대표 부트섹터에요
<Hazle> 아하
<Hazle> 예전에 다 본것 같은데
<cartes9> 한 하드마다 맨앞에 쓰는곳
<Hazle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 물리적인 하드인거죠?
<cartes9> 네
<Hazle> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 하드 내에 파티션있구
<Hazle> 만약에 그 부분이 날라가면
<Hazle> 어떻게 되는건가요?
<Hazle> 복구가 가능한가요?
<cartes9> 네 부트가능한CD나
<cartes9> USB드라이브가지고
<Hazle> 아하 ㅎ
<cartes9> GRUB이나 NT로더 복구하시면되요
<Hazle> 모든 상황에 대비하는 방법이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Hazle> 저 그리고 파티션 질문 하나만 더 해볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<Hazle> 주파티션 하나에 확장으로 해서 논리 파티션을 잡은 다음 주파티션을 날려버리면
<cartes9> 알면 대답해드릴게요;;
<Hazle> 확장파티션은 사용가능한가요?
<cartes9> 그런것 같아요
<cartes9> 안해봐서 몰르지만
<Hazle> 네
<cartes9> 의존성이 있거나 그렇지는 않을껄요
<Hazle> 음~
<Hazle> 예전에 윈도우 포멧해주는 알바를 했을때
<Hazle> 그런게 종종 있어서
<cartes9> 아 저도 하고싶네요 그 알바
<Hazle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 삼성에서
<Hazle> 정책 바꿨다고 해서
<Hazle> 포멧알바 했던적 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 포멧하고 램증설하고 ㅋ
<cartes9> 아 집집마다 가서요?
<Hazle> 아니요
<cartes9> 그럼 업체들이여
<Hazle> 삼성 사업장 안에서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 확장파티션은 파티션5번에서 갈라지는거라 1-4까지와는 의존성이 없어요
<Hazle> 모바일 디스플레이 정책이 바껴서 ㅋ
<Seony> Hazle: 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 페이지를 읽어주세요.
<Hazle> 넵 읽어보겠습니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 넵 언녕하세요
<cartes9> (__)
<Hazle> 후아~ 글읽는 속도가 느려서 한참을 읽었네요^^
<Seony> 죄송합니다. 쓸데없이 많이 깁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Hazle> 아닙니다^^ 다 맞는 말이였고 꼭 필요한 내용이였어요
<drake_kr> 간만에 들어왔심다
<Seony> 정말 무쟈게 간만이네ㅛ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요 에서 오타가 ㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 안녕하세요^^
<drake_kr> 암만 그라제요
<drake_kr> 집중할 수 있는 직장에 들어가게 되어서요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일에 집중하게 만들어주는데가 많이 없는데 전 운좋은 녀석인듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오오 축하드립니다.
<Hazle> 저도 취업하고 싶어요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 취업은
<drake_kr> 뭔가 열심히 하고 있는 사람한테는 종종 찾아오는 기회입니다
<Hazle> 그렇군요; 그전에 저는 우선 졸업을 해야겠죠 ㅠㅠ
<Hazle> 지금 대학생이여서 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아아
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅇㅅㅇ/ 오랜만이에요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 이따보자 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> NHN이 놔주면요 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요
<Hazle> 어서오세요^^
<drake_kr> 주말이 더 바쁘네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 빨래 해야지 청소 해야지 렙업 해야지 술도 마셔야지
<Jinseok> 하아...
<Jinseok> 심심 하네요
<Jinseok> 신촌인데 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 흐음
<Jinseok> 신촌에 전자사전 수리 맡기러 왔다가
<Jinseok> 놋북에 x-chat 을 깔고
<Jinseok> 챗 중이예요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 전자사전..
<drake_kr> 아이폰?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아뇨
<Jinseok> 아이리버...
<drake_kr> 고기가 필요해 고기..
<Hazle> 전 꽃등심 한번 먹어봤으면 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Hazle> 꽃등심~~~~~~~~~
<drake_kr> 그거 걍 소고기
<drake_kr> 야끼니꾸 = 걍 돼지갈비 / 야끼토리 = 꼬치구이
<Hazle> 그런가요? 제가 예전에 정육식당을 갔는데 거기서 먹은 항정살맛을 아직도 못잊지 못하고 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<Hazle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 고기임
<Hazle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Hazle> 그...그.... 그렇죠;;; ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 고기는 몸에좋음
<Hazle> 고기 생각하니까 급 배고파졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 돈벌면 마당있는 집으로 이사가야지..
<Seony>  작년 일본 3/11 지진을 몇 시간 차이로 맞춘 사람이 또 다른 예언을 내놨네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번달 3월 23일이랍니다.
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xyE_Ju4zqs&feature=player_detailpage
<Hazle> 코분투 11.10 설치하면 모든 설정 창이나 프로그램들 한글로 떠야하는거 아닌가요?
<Sunn> 안녕하세요. 쿨럭...;;
<dir> 안녕하세요.
<dir> 조용하네요.
<Sunn> 언제나 그러듯, 엇
<Sunn> 조용하단 말을 할려 했는데....
<Sunn> dir: 반갑습니다~
<dir> 반갑습니다.
<Sunn> 조용하죠...?
<dir> 고요합니다.
<Sunn> 다들 퇴근들 하시고 들어가신듯...ㅎㅎ
<dir> 주말인데 퇴근은 한참전에 하셨을듯 합니다.
<Sunn> 아, 주말이군요. ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 방금 들어오셨나요...?
<dir> 좀 됐는데,,, 확인중입니다.
<dir> 모르겠네요.
<dir> 아마 11시 이후일것 같은데...
<Sunn> ㅎㅎ 예. dir이면, 도스명령어 말씀이신건가요...?
<dir> 네.
<Sunn> 방금 12시 넘었네요.
<dir> ㅎㅎ 알고 계셨습니까?
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 도스를 써본사람이면 기억할듯...
<dir> 네. 절대 잊을수 없는 명령어 dir...
<Sunn> 전 cd 로 바꾸면 괜찮을듯..
<Sunn> cd..
<Sunn> cd c:/games
<Sunn> 쿨럭...;;
<dir> 추억이 생각납니다.
<dir> cd .. 을 몰라서 껐다가 켰던일...
<Sunn> 그러게요. cui 인터페이스 지금도 다루시나요..?
<dir> 그리고 디렉토리 못들어가서 용을 썼던일.
<Sunn> 헛.. 그런 잇지 못하실 추억이.
<dir> 저는 cui 로 돌아왔다고 보시면 정확합니다.
<Sunn> 예.
<dir> CLM이라고 합니다.
<dir> 커맨드 라인 모드.
<Sunn> 전 도스 이후로 접해볼 기회가 없던 터라.
<dir> CLI
<dir> 인터페이스. 실수. 죄송요.
<Sunn> 커멘드 라인이라 하는군요. ㅡㅡa
<dir> 우분투 alternative 설치를 통해서 순수한 CLI를 경험할 수 있습니다.
<Sunn> 흑....ㅠ.ㅠ
<Sunn> 전 gui 에서 창으로 띄우는 화면만으로 만족합니다....(  _ _)
<dir> 영어 키보드 설정한 다음 F4 키를 눌러서 (모드) 커맨드 라인 모드 설치 하시면 됩니다.
<dir> 설치할때는 커맨드 라인 모드라고 합니다.
<Sunn> 컴터에 멀티부팅으로 우분투를 깔아놓고
<dir> 그러면 서버 설치하듯이 설치가 되고 서버 대신 필수 패키지만 설치된 우분투를 사용할 수 있습니다.
<dir> 추가로 원하는게 있으면 apt-get으로 설치할 수 있습니다.
<Sunn> 윈도우랑 줄다리기만 하고 정작 쓰지는 못하고 있어서...
<Sunn> ㅋㅋ apt-get
<dir> 네. 구형 컴퓨터를 마련하신 후 사용하시는 것이 가장 좋습니다.
<dir> 극소의 램만 있어도 동작이 됩니다.
<Sunn> 집에 컴터가 하나 있는데 그곳에는 syncbackpro 만 깔아놨거든요.
<dir> 네.
<Sunn> 하긴, CLI 니 할일이 별루 없으니, 뭐 일이킬거 아니면 작동하는건 잘 하겠네요.
<dir> 코드 작성용으로 좋습니다.
<Sunn> 우분투 한번 천천히 배워보고 싶은데, 미뤄놓고 있어요. 시험준비하느라요.
<dir> emacs 는 커맨드라인에서 그야말로 초호화 환경입니다.
<dir> 우분투는 부팅할때 하드웨어를 자동으로 인식해 줍니다.
<Sunn> 우분투를 깔아놓긴 했는데, 지금 활용방한이 잡히지 않아서 그냥 놀고만 있어요.
<dir> 저는 시디 없는 초 구형 노트북에 설치해 봤습니다.
<Sunn> usb로 설치하셨나요?
<dir> usb가 관여는 했지만 우리가 생각하는 usb설치는 여간 어려운 일이 아닙니다.
<dir> 다른 pc에서 USB외장 드라이브로 설치한 다음 그 하드디스크를 노트북에 장착 했습니다.
<Sunn> usb부팅이 안되는 모델이셨나봐요.
<Sunn> 그리고 다시 하드 끼우시고.....
<Sunn> 그렇게 될 경우, 드라이버는 어떻게 잡나요?
<dir> 시디가 없는 노트북이었습니다.
<dir> 하드디스크 장착하고 자동으로 잡습니다.
<Sunn> 예. cd도 없으시고..
<Sunn> 그래요...?
<Sunn> 그럼 나도 괜히, 시디 꾸워서 설치할 필요가 없었네.
<dir> 시디 필요합니다. 처음 설치시에...
<dir> 설치 대상을 외장 하드디스크로 했을 뿐입니다.
<Sunn> 아, 컴퓨터가 usb부팅이 지원이 되는모델이 있었꺼든요.
<dir> 네. 그럴 경우는 우분투 usb를 만들기가 여간 어렵지 않습니다.
<Sunn> 그때 cd설치 한다고 굳이 없는 시디롬 드라이버 달고 뺑이치던 기억이 새록새록하네요.
<dir> 실컷 만들어놓으면 시디 내놔라가 다반사...
<Sunn> 어렵나요...?ㅡㅡa 간단하게 제공해놓은걸 사용해버려서,
<dir> 저도 하드디스크 핀이 엄청 휘었습니다.
<dir> 그때는 몰라서.
<dir> 설치 가능한 다른 컴퓨터에서 설치한 다음 디스크만 이동해 오는겁니다.
<Sunn> 다음번엔 그래야 겠어요 ^-^
<dir> 그러면 하드웨어도 자동으로 잡고
<dir> PCMCIA 랜카드로 업데이트와 추가 패키지 설치를 할 수 있습니다.
<Sunn> 궁금한게 있는데요.
<dir> 네트웍 설정파일에 dhcp 설정을 해줄 필요가 있습니다.
<dir> 저는 리눅스 전문가는 아니지만 즐겨서 사용해 왔습니다.
<dir> 왠지 어려워 보이는...
<Sunn> 그러면 주로 다루시던게 유닉스이신가요>?
<dir> 저는 매킨토시를 주로 사용합니다.
<Sunn> 아,
<Sunn> 여기 오시던 분중에 seony님이신가, 그분도 맥 유저이시던데
<dir> OSX에 유닉스가 있는데 아주 편한 종류입니다.
<Sunn> 그럼 주로 맥으로 어떤일을 하세요?
<Sunn> osx중에 유닉스도 있나요..? 전 이쪽은 문외한이거든요.
<dir> latex으로 글쓰는 일을 주로 하고 있습니다.
<Sunn> 글쓰는 일이요..?
<dir> osx 역시 리눅스 입니다.
<dir> 논문을 씁니다.
<Sunn> 학위준비중이신건가요..?
<dir> 그렇습니다.
<Sunn> 아.... 그럼 공부하시는 분야는 다른 분야이신거에요?
<dir> 매킨토시가 부주의로 자료 날릴 일이 거의 없다보니...
<Sunn> 써보고싶은 마음만 굴뚝이에요@_@
<dir> 우리가 주로 생각하는 개발자나 관리자는 아닙니다.
<dir> 옛날 80년대 실무 프로그래밍이나 하는 정도로 보시면 될것 같습니다.
<Sunn> 제꺼 메인보드가 해킨하기에 좋은 메인보드라 혼자서 해볼까 생각만 해보고 말았어요.
<dir> 안하시는게 좋습니다.
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 예.
<Sunn> 결혼하셨나요..?
<dir> 먼제 말씀하시면 저도 말씀해 드리겠습니다. :)
<Sunn> 저요..? 아니에요~ 전 학생이에요.
<Sunn> 정확히는 대학원 입학을 준비하고 있는 학생이에요.
<dir> 저도 아직 결혼 안앴습니다.
<dir> 네. 좋은 시절일듯.
<dir> 전공은 컴공쪽인가요?
<Sunn> 요즘 여자때문에 마음만 싱숭생숭 해져있는....ㅎㅎ
<Sunn> 아니에요~
<dir> 네.
<Sunn> 전공은 인문학 쪽인데요, 이런걸 좋아해요.
<dir> 네. 제 주변에도 그런 사람이 있습니다. 많지는 않지만.
<dir> 학과마다 한두명씩 있는듯.
<Sunn> ㅎㅎㅎ 관심분야가 많아요. 몇년동안은 음악에 미쳐 지냈어요.
<dir> 저는 사회과학 계열입니다.
<dir> 사회과학은 통계라도 하니까 쓰는편인데 그나마 제 전공은 수학도 안합니다.
<dir> 아... 글을 쓰는군요.
<Sunn> 으음. 글을 쓰는쪽보다는, 말하는 쪽에 더 가깝네요.
<dir> 워드 탭기능도 몰라서 스페이스키 계속 누르는 사람도 많습니다.
<Sunn> 저도 텝키는 익숙치가 않아요.^^;; 한글만 써왔거든요.
<dir> 탭 키와 호응해서 쓰는 워드의 탭 기능이 있습니다.
<dir> 문단 양식을 지정하면서도 사용하고...
<Sunn> 맥에서도 워드가 먹히나요?
<dir> 매킨토시는 워드하고는 별로 친하지 않습니다.
<Sunn> 그런데 워드도 밝으시네요~?
<dir> 논문 써보니까 그렇게 됐습니다.
<dir> 워드로만 글을 쓸 수 있는게 아니고 라텍으로도 책을 만들 수 있습니다.
<Sunn> 하긴.... 수많은 문단형식들이 필요해지실테니, 그러실거 같아요.
<Sunn> 라텍은 맥 어플인가요?
<dir> 다 됩니다. 종류도 많고...
<dir> 유료 무료 등 다양한 제품이 있습니다.
<dir> 공짜를 사용해도 고수준의 출력물이 나옵니다.
<Sunn> '라텍'이요...?
<dir> http://www.ktug.or.kr
<Sunn> 혹시 오피스같은건가요..? 전 전혀 모르거든요.
<dir> 맥용 오피스는 아이웍스 외에 MS오피스, 로터스심포니 오피스, 그외에 오픈오피스 등이 있습니다.
<dir> 오피스를 사용하지 않고 다른 도구를 사용할 수 있습니다.
<dir> 라텍이 그쪽인데, 매크로를 활용해서 텍스트 파일을 만든 다음 라텍으로 컴파일을 하면 결과물이 나옵니다.
<Sunn> 세상엔 신기한게 많네요..@_@
<dir> 실은 명령어 도구가 기본입니다. 오랫동안 개발해 왔고 안정적입니다.
<dir> 오피스에서 사용법을 갑자기 바꾸면 다시 배워야 하고요... 이전 파일을 불러오면 서식이 안맞는 등의 문제가 발생하기도 합니다.
<Sunn> 많이 그렇죠.
<dir> 그렇지만 라텍은 이전 매크로는 그대로 사용할 수 있는 상태에서 새로운 매크로가 추가되는 식입니다.
<Sunn> 그럼 다른 문서들과의 서식 소통이 가능하단 말씀이신건가요?
<dir> 라텍은 오랜 시간이 지나도 사용할 수 있습니다.
<dir> 워드는 라텍이 있다고 한다면 통계는 R 을 사용할 수 있습니다.
<dir> 아주 인기가 좋습니다.
<Sunn> 신기하네요.
<dir> 그외에 오픈 코볼도 설치할 수 있고...
<Sunn> 내일 주말인데 어디 나가시진 않으시나요..?
<Sunn> 전 슬슬 지금 입질이 오네요.
<dir> 갑니다.
<dir> 네. 충분한 수면이 건강의 지름길입니다.
<Sunn> 예..^^ 들어가봐야 겠어요, 할일도 조금 남아있고...
<dir> 좋은밤 되세요.
<Sunn> 네. 오늘 말씀 감사드립니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-18
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSeongTae76> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 조용하군
<oming> 안녕하세요
<semosi> 지금 방안에는 사람이 있긴 하나요?
<semosi> 아니 누구 계신가요?
<semosi> 역시 조용하군요
<dir> hi
<Seony> Koreans: A race that makes up 70% of MMOGs ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-11
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다~
<guest__> 네 좋은 아침이예요 ㅎ
<ahoops_> Seony: d3가 엄청 땡기는데 브라우저때문에 상당히 고민스럽네요.
<ahoops_> Seony: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/12/30/multimedia/2012-the-year-in-graphics.html?_r=0
<razGon_web> 좋은 아침입니다.
<yemharc_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> phpmyadmin을 접속하려 했는데. not found로 나옵니다.
<razGon_web> 뭐가 잘못일까요?
<razGon_web> yemharc_: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc_> apt-get으로 설치하신건가요?
<nanun_> razgon: 안녕하세요? /var/log/에서 httpd 나 apache의 로그를 보는 것이 좋을 것 같습니다.
<Seony> razGon_web: 저한테 매달 유료 기술지원을 받으시는 건 어떠신지요 ㅋ
<nanun_> seony/ 그런 방법도 있었군요! ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> Seony: 혹시 대쉬보드 켜져 있으신가요
<Seony> 아뇨.
<yemharc_> 완전히 종료?
<Seony> 아예 안켰어요.
<Seony> 대쉬보드는 안가면 안켜지거든요.
<yemharc> 아, 그럼 제가 잘못 기억하고 있었네요
<yemharc> 잉......아 그게 아니라
<yemharc> 말 그대로 완전히 꺼버리는게 있어서요
<Seony> 아~ 아예 실행 안되게요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 해놓고 보니까
<razGon_web> yemharc: 예 다 설치했습니다. 서버버전으로 설치해서요.
<Seony> 오오 어떻게 하는 거에요?
<yemharc> 플러그인까지 해서 평균 메모리 3~400 정도 빠지네요
<Seony> 대쉬보드가 메모리 은근히 많이 잡아먹더라구요
<razGon_web> Seony: 미국이라서 결제가 원활치 않습니다.ㅎ 미국이라놓구 중국인경우가 많더군요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 워크스페이스에서 완전히 사라집니다.
<Seony> razGon_web, 저 한국에도 통장 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> defaults write com.apple.dashboard mcx-disabled -boolean YES; killall Dock
<yemharc> 확장 플러그인같은게 안 꺼질수 있으니까 저거 하신 다음 리붓 한번 해주세요
<yemharc> 안해도 상관없지만 플러그인이 종료가 안되거든요
<Seony> yemharc: 적용했습니다. 잘되네요. 감사합니다.
<yemharc> com.apple.dashboard까진 쉽게 찾았는데 저 mcx-disabled 하나때문에 눈이 빠질거같아요...
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그랬었꾼요...
<Seony> 암튼 대쉬보드 없어지니 속이 시원하네요
<yemharc> 전 되려 허전해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 쓰시다 없어지니 그렇겠네요 ㅎㅎ. 저는 아예 안쓰거든요
<Seony> Unit converter는 좀 아쉽긴 하지만, 그거 정도는 뭐 충분히 대체가 가능하니깐요...
<yemharc> razGon_web: 그 뭐냐 apt-get으로 phpmyadmin 설치하신거면 간혹 문제가 생기는 경우가 있어요. /usr/share/phpmyadmin 폴더 있는지 확인하시고
<razGon_web> 옙.
<yemharc>  /var/www 아래에 ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www
<yemharc> 식으로 통째로 링크 걸어서 세팅하세요
<yemharc> 아니면 아파치 버추얼 호스트로 /usr/share/phpmyadmin을 세팅하던가요
<yemharc> 둘 중에 편한걸로 설정하시면 되요
<yemharc> Seony: 유닛컨버터면 아이폰에도 있을건데요
<Seony> 네. 근데 사실 아이폰에 있는거 꺼내쓰는 것보다 그냥 구글치는게 더 빠르더라구요
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠 ㅎ
<Seony> 음... Phpmyadmin이면 아마 링크를 안걸어줘도 되긴 할텐데..
<yemharc> 근데 not found면 못 찾는거니까요
<yemharc> 일단 아파치 홈에다 넣어보면 확실해 지죠
<razGon_web> 음. /usr/share/phpmyadmin 이 없군요..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 읭
<razGon_web> 다시 확인을 해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 없으면 설치가 안된 거에요
<razGon_web> 근데 APM으로 설치하는 것 입력했는데.
<autowiz2012> 음음
<autowiz2012> 점심 시간 입니다.
<autowiz2012> 아 아직 10분 남은 건가요....
<devSejong> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<devSejong> 저는 갑니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 설치를 아직 안했군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 설치중입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 역시나..ㅋ
<Deo__>  안녕하세요^^ 우분투 시작한 왕초보입니다.
<Deo__> 질문 하나드릴려고해요 zip파일을 풀려고하는데 unzip을 터미널로해도 압축 해체가 불가능하더라고요 어떻게 해야하는지 알려주실수있나요? 7zip,jzip,kozip 다 해보아도 압축파일을 만들수도 풀수도없네요ㅠㅠ 노틸러스로 등록해봐도 스샷과 똑같이 되지도 않고요.......  구글링해보아도 기본적으로 압축 풀어주는 프로그램이 우분íˆ
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<wispit> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후... 힘드네요..
<razGon_web> 경쟁사회 한국... 그래도 이건 아닌데.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 일 있으신가봐요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 아니 저랑 같이 의대공부한 형님이 제 맞은편에 개원한답니다. 같은 컨셉으로요.
<samahui> 헉
<razGon_web> 근데 문제가 기술력으로 보았을때는 그형님이 전혀 승리할거 아니라서 오시면 다칩니다 말씀드려도 뭐 잘되겠지 하고 들어오시는걸 계획하시더군요.
<samahui> 흠...
<razGon_web> 오히려 오지 말라고 하는 것처럼 들렸나봐요.
<samahui> 맞은편으로 개원은 좀 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 형님께서 다니시는 교회가 가까이 있어서 그렇다는데. 그건 좀 아니더군요.
<samahui> 교회 있으면 교회 신도들이라도 자신의 병원을 이용해 줄꺼라는 기대를 하시는듯 하군요
<samahui> 그래도 같은 직종 그것도 동문수학한 동생 병원 바로 앞에 새로 병원을 내는건 좀 도덕적으로
<samahui> 안좋게 보이네요
<razGon_web> 뭐 도덕적인 것을 떠나서 기본적으로 공멸하는 구조로 들어오는데. 전혀 생각이 없으신건지... 조언을 드려도 그냥 마이동풍하시는게 느껴지네요.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 저랑 같은 컨셉으로 들어오면 나눠먹기인데. 독점은 이미 다른 한곳이 와서 깨졌구요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다~
<razGon_web> 문제는 전혀 수익이 날 구조가 아닌데 들어 오신다고 하는거에요.
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 낼름.
<ahoops_> razgon_web: 쪼옥~
<razGon_web> 그나저나 핸폰 바꿔야 겠습니다. 베가넘버6. 패블릿... 이라는 말도 안되는 기기를.ㅋ
<samahui> 본인 수익만 없으면 그래도 괜찮은데 수익나눠가 버리면 그것도 문제겠네요
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 남자 뽀뽀는 사절.
<ahoops_> ㅠ
<razGon_web> 근데 그게 의원이 유지될만한 수익이 안나요. 실제로 저도 겨우겨우 유지 되는데. 이렇게 들어오면 공멸하자는 거죠.
<samahui> 안타까운 상태군요
<razGon_web> 결국은 그렇게 될거다라고 말하는데. 전혀 다른 말로 경쟁해서 나눠 먹기 하자 라고 말씀하시네요.
<ahoops_> 같은 밥그릇 찢어먹기 상황인가요?
<razGon_web> 아직 개원가의 현실에 대해서 체감을 못하신거 같아요. 오히려 지금은 개원 접는 의사들이 많아지는데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 뭐 그런식인데. 담을 밥그릇은....ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 차라리 동업을 하자고 하시지 정말 답답하겠네요.
<razGon_web> 동업할만한 그릇이 못되십니다.
<samahui> 휴 고민이 많으시겠어요
<razGon_web> 인격이 문제가 아니라 가지고 있는 기술이나 지식이 아직 개원용이 아닙니다.
<razGon_web> 좀더 준비를 하시고 오셔야 합니다. 실제로 그런 부분에 대한 조언을 드렸는데. 마이동풍..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 모르는 사람이 그런식으로 오면 좋아했을 겁니다. 솔직히. 근데 알았던 그리고 같이 친했던 형님이 오셔서 하신다 하니 말리고 싶더군요. 진정. 그게 거기 약사와 업자에 놀아나는 건데..
<razGon_web> 우울함은 여기까지...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-12
<razGon_web> 9시가 되었으니 정신 차리고 움직여야죠.
<ahoops_> 파이팅~
<samahui> 힘내세요
<samahui> 저도 슬슬 일 시작해야죠 ^^
<nanun_> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz2012> 이제 출근 했어요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 베가 넘버6를 향한 전략이 시작되었습니다!!
<razGon_web> 핸드폰 교환시기.
<yemharc> razGon_web: 하필이면 베가를;;
<razGon_web> 어짜피 6개월타임 돌아가는..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 베넘식이 타블렛 겸용으로 쓸만할거 같아서요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 애들용.,
<yemharc> 아하
<razGon_web> 옵뷰2도 물망은 있는데.
<razGon_web> 싸서요
<razGon_web> 10만원대.
<razGon_web> 19만원.
<nanun> 저도 넘식이 기다리고 있어요 ^^
<razGon_web> 엘지유플이 위약3로 마지막으로 내일까지 영업하죠.
<razGon_web> 그래서 베넘식이 오늘이 마지막. 추후에 사면 위약3로 위약폭탄맞으니 오늘내일해야합니다.
<samahui_laptop> 핸드폰 메모리 용량 좀 올려주려고 64g 마이크로SD하나 샀는데
<samahui_laptop> 이놈이 말썽이네요
<razGon_web> 보통핸드폰은 32기가까지 밖에 지원안합니다.
<razGon_web> 최근 높게 지원하는게 갤3부터 인가부터 일거에요.
<samahui_laptop> 아니요 이놈 fat32 방식으로 포멧이 어려워서 그러지 포멧하면 인식합니다
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<samahui_laptop> 윈도우에서는 지원을 안해줘서 리눅스에서 포멧해서
<samahui_laptop> 인식문제가 아니라
<razGon_web> 아..
<samahui_laptop> class10인데도 느려요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_laptop> 자료 옮기는데 17기가 옮기는데 1시간 45분 예산 나오네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_laptop> 예상 시간이 넘 길게 나와서 속석이는 중입니다
<samahui_laptop> 시간이 지나면 빨라지겠지 했는데 아니군요. 정말 한시간 넘게 옮기는군요 ^^;;
<yemharc> samahui_laptop: sdhc? sdxc?
<samahui_laptop> 확인해보니 sdxc네요
<yemharc> 인식 및 사용은 가능하지만 정상적으로 class 10을 제대로 지원하지 않을 가능성이 높습니다.
<yemharc> 대부분의 안드로이드 디바이스는 하드웨어적으로 32GB로 인식하도록 설계되어 있고, 클래스는 보통 6 까지입니다.
<yemharc> 그 이상의 SD카드에 대한 서포트 혹은 하드웨어 확장에 관한 아무런 언급이 없습니다.
<yemharc> samahui_laptop: http://answers.informer.com/12928/sdxc-card-support-for-android
<samahui_laptop> 휴대폰 상에서는 잘되요
<samahui_laptop> 속도도 잘나오고
<samahui_laptop> 오히려 노트북에 연결해서 자료 옮기는데 오래 걸린다고요
<yemharc> 그건 노트북 카드 슬롯을 확인해봐야겠네요
<samahui_laptop> 지금 작업 다 끝내고 확인해봤는데
<samahui_laptop> 슬롯 문제가 아니라
<samahui_laptop> 그전 사용하던 놈이 문제군요
<yemharc> ?
<samahui_laptop> 파일이 깨졌던거 같아요
<samahui_laptop> 몇몇 파일 옮기는데 하드로 옮겨도 느리네요
<yemharc> ;;;
<samahui_laptop> 전 이상하게 엘쥐꺼 쓰면 다 문제 생겨요
<samahui_laptop> 노트북 빼고
<samahui_laptop> 메모리나 핸드폰이요
<samahui_laptop> 핸드폰은 꼭 오류나 고장이 생기고
<yemharc> 그건 또 악연이네요;;
<samahui_laptop> 메모리도 꼭 한번 이상씩 에러를 만들어내는군요
<samahui_laptop> 그전 쓰던 SD가 용량 문제도 있지만 에러가 자주 나서 바꿔준건데
<samahui_laptop> 이놈이 엘쥐꺼네요
<samahui_laptop> 아무튼 다 해결해서 다행이네요
<samahui_laptop> 휴
<samahui_laptop> 오랜시간 신경쓰느라 일을 제대로 못했네요
<samahui_laptop> 이제 열심히 일이나 해야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 졸려 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 엘쥐 놋북의 강점이라면
<DarkCircle> 동일문제 3회 발생시 "최신" 기종의 놋북으로 바꿔준다는거 -ㅅ- (끄덕)
<razgon_LBT> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 늦은밤까지 일은 안하고 새로온 노트북에 프로그램 설치만 하고 있군요.
<samahui> 이런건 다른사람 시키면 되는데 새로운놈 만져보고픈 마음에 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 괜시리 시간만 버렸네요.
<ahoops> 드그드그
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-13
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘은 일이 참 많네요
<samahui> 정신이 하나도 없어요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 시간이네요. 즐겁고 맛있는 점심 식사들 하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 베가넘버6로 변경합니다.
<razGon_web> 조금 비싸지만. 25만원에.
<yemharc> 축하합니다 :)
<razGon_web> yemharc: ^^ 애들 전용타블렛이네요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> http://aboutchun.com/568
<razGon_web> 키보드독 같은 것이 있는데. 그거랑 같이 하면 괜찮을 거 같아요. 예전 modia로 회기.ㅋ
<razGon_web> http://vega-pantech.tistory.com/7
<razGon_web> 이게 더 잼있을거 같군요.
<razGon_web> http://vega-pantech.tistory.com/7
<razGon_web> 최신기기가 25만원이라. 이건뭐..
<ahoops_> razgon_web: (__)
<ahoops_> 베가6 저거 대개 좋아보이는데요.
<ahoops_> 저는 아이폰4 쓰는데 정말 너무 작아서 불편해요.
<ahoops_> 백인얘들은 아이폰 많이 좋아하는것같은데 동양인얘들은 안드폰 큰거 쓰는거보면 그게 훨씬 더 좋아보일때가 많은것같아요.
<samahui> 확실히 실물을 봤는데 큼직하니 7인치 타블릿 역할을 대체 할 수 있을 만큼 크더군요
<ahoops_> 디자인도 좋아보여요.
<ahoops_> 스마트폰쓸일이 저는 거의 없어서 안가지고 다니는데 요즘은 사진찍고싶을때가 많은데.
<ahoops_> 그땐 랩탑으로는 너무 불편해서 스마트폰 갖구싶은데 애플폰은 작아서 (아직도 애플의 ui가 익숙치 않아서겠지만) 불편할때가 많은것같아요.
<ahoops_> 특히 사진뺄때 그냥 쌩으로 못빼는것도 저는 아직도 적응이 안되구..아마 강제사항들을 거부하는 마음이 쎈것같아요.
<samahui> 저도 아이폰, 패드 다 쓰지만 동영상 변환이 필요한 부분은 불만이예요
<samahui> 뭐 그래도 다른 마음에 드는 부분이 많아서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 폰+스마트패드 들고 다니는 사람의 입장이면 베가6도 괜찮은거 같아요
<ahoops_> 근데 스마트폰으로는 코딩을 못하자나요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 큼직하니 패드 역활 제대로 수행가능할거 같고 해상도도 높은점이 마음에 드네요
<samahui> 왜 못해요 키패드 하나 사면
<samahui> 가능은 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 하지만 스마트폰,패드는 생산적 작업보다는 소비적인 측면을 위한 도구이니...
<samahui> 그걸로 코딩하는건 좀 에러이긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 네..
<samahui> 그럴꺼면 차라리 울트라북으로... ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아주 작으면서도 코딩까지 가능한 어떤게 있으면 이상적인데요.
<ahoops_> 울트라북도 한짐은 한짐에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 베가에 키보드 사서 달고 다니세요
<ahoops_> 터미널같은거도 되나요?
<samahui> 네
<ahoops_> 제가 스마트폰같은거 사실 잘 몰라서요;;
<samahui> 터미널 있어요 핸드폰용 터미널 프로그램
<ahoops_> 네.
<suapapa> 7인치 N7도 코딩하기 좀 작습니다. 키보드도 생각보다 크고요. 저 베가독의 키보드 정도면 너무 작아서 코딩용으로 무척 불편하실 거에요
<ahoops_> 음.
<samahui> 어디까지나 할 수 있다는 정도지요
<samahui> 하려면 할 수 는 있는데
<ahoops_> 눈여겨 보고 있는게
<samahui> 그럴 정도면 차라리 울트라북이나 노트북이 낫다는거죠
<ahoops_> 레이저 키보드를 보고있어요.
<samahui> 급할때 간단하게 작업하는 정도로만 써야지 주력은 되기 힘들죠
<ahoops_> http://hongdev.tistory.com/214
<suapapa> https://plus.google.com/118040095502884745897/posts/PUSpEWNgHdG
<ahoops_> 근데 좀 나와서 있는 시간이 많아서요.
<samahui> 전 잦은 외근을 무거운 15.6인치 엘리트북과 함께 하는지라 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 애플랩탑을 가지고 댕기면서 살아가고 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 이게 확실히 한짐이에요.
<ahoops_> 무게도 2키로넘어서 꽤 무겁구요.
<ahoops_> 영화 아바타처럼..그냥 허공에 뿌려주는거 나오면 좋을텐데 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 체력단련의 기회로 삼는 긍정적인 활용으로 이용을... ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 35도 넘어가요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 아직도 과도기같군요.
<ahoops_> 많이 보이는게 태블릿(아이패드많음)가지고 다니는 사람들이 많구요.
<ahoops_> 랩탑 비율은 태블릿에 비하면 1/3정도? 서양얘들은 대부분 아이패드.
<ahoops_> 동양얘들은 안드폰 많구요.
<samahui> 저도 타블릿 가지고 다녔는데 솔직히 작업하기에는 노트북이 났고 휴대하면서 쓰기에는 스마트폰이 좋아서 다 처분해 버리고 있어요
<ahoops_> 태블릿도 한짐은 한짐이라서 음. 근데 랩탑보다는 가벼운건 맞는데, 놋북이 그래도 작업에는 훨씬 유리해서 ㅠㅠ;
<samahui> 네 전 무게보다는 활용도를 높게 보는 편이라
<samahui> 타블릿 들고 다닐 정도면 그냥 노트북 들고 갑니다.
<ahoops_> 네네..동감합니다.
<samahui> 잠시 나갔다 올께요
<ahoops_> 네~~
<razGon_web> 하루가 지나가네요.
<razGon_web> 이리저리하다가 지나가네요
<ahoops> 네~
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi ~  yemharc
<yemharc> jasonjang: 오랜만에 뵙습니다 :)
<jasonjang> 예, 꾸벅
<dummy-sen> cd ~
<acooda> 한글 테스트
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<acooda> hello?
<acooda> 울님들 다 자나 ㅡㅡ?
<acooda> autowiz2012:
<acooda> autowiz2012:
<acooda> autowiz2012:
<acooda> autowiz2012:
<acooda> autowiz2012: 일어나자 'ㅡ'
<DarkCircle> ....
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 할딱할딱
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> 네네~ 낼름~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-14
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 오늘은.ㅋㅋ 베넘식이 오는날
<razGon_web> 근데 환자가 넘 없네요..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 베넘식이 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 사탕이 없으니 일하기 힘들군요
<samahui> 저처럼 커다란 봉지 하나 사서 한주먹씩 집어주세요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 무설탕으로만 사서, 많이씩은 안팔더라구요
<samahui> 전 그냥 준다는 데 의미를 두고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 설탕섭취를 좀 줄여야되서 무설탕 먹긴하는데요, 부담없다고 많이 먹다보니 이제는 아예 달고살게 됐어요
<samahui> 전 머리 회전에 좋다는 속설 때문에 단걸 입에 달고 삽니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오오... 그런 속설이...
<samahui> 초코우유와 초콜릿이 책상 서랍에 그득하죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 머리 회전을 위해 라는 명목하에... 좋아하는 초콜릿 잔뜩 먹는거죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아... 초콜렛 좋아하시는군요... 저도 무쟈게 좋아하거든요
<samahui> 네 완전 좋아합니다
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<samahui> 입에 달고 살죠 ^^
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~
<Work^Seony> 혹시 한국에도 See's Candy 팔면 드셔보세요.  정말 환상적인 초콜렛입니다.
<Work^Seony> 스위스 초콜렛보다 훨씬 맛있어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 비싸서 잘 못사먹는데, 먹을 때는 정말 눈 돌아갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사랑을 하고싶을 때 초콜렛을 먹으라는데, 그거 먹을 때는 왠지 기분도 좋아지는게 꼭 환각작용도 있는듯 하고 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 오늘은 정말..
<ahoops_> 하루종일 정전이라고 해서 짜증이 아침부터 쏠리는군요.
<Work^Seony> 울 보스 4시도 안되서 퇴근 했네요
<Work^Seony> 나도 한 10분만 있다 퇴근할까
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 근데 미국은 사람들 정말 아침일찍 나와서 일찍 들어가나요?
<yemharc> 오후시간을 쓰려고 그런다는 말을 얼핏 들었는데
<samahui> see's candy 보다는 요즘 돈켈스 에 빠져 있습니다
<samahui> 문제는 손에 코코아 가루가 묻어 난다는게...
<yemharc> 아, 그리고 구글리더 7월에 서비스 종료합니다.
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 일찍 출근하는 건 맞는 거 같아요.
<samahui> seony: 칼퇴근을 넘어선 조기 퇴근이라니...
<samahui> 부럽군요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 맥용 RSS리더는 뭐가 좋을까요
<Work^Seony> 미쿡애들이 개인시간을 중요하게 생각하잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 일찍 퇴근해서 겜을 하던 차를 고치던 집을 고치던..
<yemharc> reeder, newsbar 같은걸 제일 많이 쓰는거같은데
<samahui> 개인시간 침해하는 회사도 많이 없죠
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 여유있는 삶 좋네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 음... 저는 RSS 리더는 안써서 잘 모르겠는데, Mail에서 되는 거 같더라구요..
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 그 "여유" 때문에 제가 한국 안갈려고 하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 메일앱에서 해봤는데 요게 좀 미묘해서...
<yemharc> 아, 그리고 맥 업뎃 번들 결국 질렀습니다.
<samahui> 8월쯤 휴가 얻어서 하와이 여행이나 갈까 생각중입니다
<yemharc> 친구녀석이 페럴이 필요하다고 해서 돈 반반(?)내고 전 나머지 가져갑니다 (?!)
<samahui> 여친님 데리고 5박7일 정도 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 오오
<Work^Seony> 오시면 밥 한번 사주세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 이번 딜에서 승리했습니다
<samahui> 넵 안그래도 갈때 연락 드릴께요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 근데 그거 좋긴 해요.
<samahui> 근데 패키지로 갈지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 패키지로 오셔도 자유시간은 좀 있을 껄요
<samahui> 그럴거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 맛있는거 사주시면, 제가 가시고 싶으신 곳 아무데나 데려다드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 안내 부탁 드릴께요
<yemharc> 패키지 여행은 준비는 편한데 놀러가선 좀 귀찮지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 미쿡 Costco를 가시거나... 프리미엄 아울렛이나... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시간 맞춰서 나가야하니까 좀 귀찮긴 할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 꼭두새벽부터 나오라고 하니..
<samahui> 지금 계획은 그냥 편하게 패키지 아니면
<samahui> 랜트해서 배낭여행식으로 돌아보기 입니다
<yemharc> 쉬러 갈거면 관광지가 좋고 여행을 갈거면 차 리스해서 유럽이 좋다고 하더군요
<yemharc> 유럽여행을 도보로 가는건 가장 멍청한 짓이라고들.............
<Work^Seony> 유럽은 소매치기가 득실댄다길래 저는 좀 그렇더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 유럽는 비행기값 비싸서 패스요 ㅎ ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아예 대놓고 가방 열어본다고...
<yemharc> 헐
<samahui> 저번에 한번 갔었는데 출혈이 심했어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 자기 주머니에 남의 손이 막 들락날락 거린대요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그때는 호텔만 예약해놓고 배낭여행했는데
<samahui> 힘들더군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 유럽 지역에 따라서 다르죠. 보통 그런거 보다 대놓고 흉기 위협하는게 더 걱정되죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 얼레
<yemharc> 데본에 RSS리더 기능이 있는건가요?;;
<Work^Seony> 네 아마 있을껄요
<samahui> 10~25일 사이에 휴가를 쓸껀데 10일 정도 쓸수 있으니 그중 7일을 여행에 나머지 시간은 휴식~~~ 쭈욱자야죠 ㅋ
<yemharc> 허......
<Work^Seony> samahui, 나중에 패키지 고르실 때 저한테 얘기하세요.  제가 안해도 되는 것들 골라드릴께요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 부탁드릴께요 ^^
<samahui> 슬슬 퇴근하세요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜히 눈치 보이네요. 4시에 퇴근하려니..
<samahui> 그럴때는 일보러 간다는 쪽지를 살짝 남겨놓고 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 일있으면 연락주세요. 라고 해놓는 겁니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 사무실 전화해서 암두 안받으면 어디 갔는갑다 할 거에요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그럼 혹 보스가 돌아와도 문제 없죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 전화오면 돌아가고 안오면 그대로 휴식~
<samahui> 아무튼 부럽네요
<samahui> 4시 퇴근이라니 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 어차피 퇴근이 5시라...
<samahui> 전 조퇴는 꿈도 안꿔요 칼퇴근만이라도 감지덕지인데 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그래봐야 한시간 일찍 퇴근하는 거에요
<samahui> 후딱 퇴근해버리세요~~(악마의 속삭임)
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기는 참 웃긴게, 오늘 먼저 퇴근해도 되냐고 묻는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 나 오늘 무슨 일 있으니까 먼저 갈께 이런 식이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저번에 일 있어서 5시에 먼저 가도 되냐고 물어보니까, 그걸 왜 묻냐는 식의 이상한 얼굴로 쳐다보더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 허가 받는 다는 느낌이 아니라 통보 느낌 좋아보여요
<yemharc> 우어 ㅠㅠ 부럽습니다
<samahui> 솔직히 자유롭게 자기 할일 했으면 퇴근하는게 옳은거죠
<yemharc> 말 그대로 "돈 받는만큼 일만 잘 해라"군요
<samahui> 괜시리 시간보내고 있느니 들어가서 다른 개인적 일이라도 보는게
<samahui> 연구소로 옮긴 이유가 그래서 인데 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 그렇게 못하고 있어요
<samahui> 말은 출퇴근 자율인데
<samahui> 일이 자율로 정해지는 양이 아니라서
<samahui> 결국 야근 ~ 밤샘~
<samahui> 연장근무 연장근무~
<Work^Seony> 음... 여기는 퇴근할 때쯤 일이 생기면, 그냥 내일 하자고 자연스럽게 말하는데 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 부럽네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 노동법이 무섭다보니까 여긴 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘 딱하나 나아지고 있는건 여직원들 복지 관련 부분입니다. 예전에는 월차 안쓰고 돈으로 받아도 뭐라 안했는데 요즘은 무조건 월차를 쓰게 하더군요
<samahui> 덕분에 여직원이고 싶다는...
<samahui> 근데 그걸 점점 남자 직원들에게도 주더군요.
<samahui> 월차 쓰라고
<samahui> 안쓰고 돈받지 말고 꼭 쓰라고
<Work^Seony> 흐... 옛날에는 월차 반납하고 대신 돈으로 많이들 받았는데..
<Work^Seony> 이제는 그래도 휴식을 권하는군요
<samahui> 네 강제로 쉬게해요
<razGon_web> 후.. 국가는 24시간 근무하라고 하던데요.
<razGon_web> 의사들은 24시간 돌리게 하려구. 진료비는 부가 없이..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 계획중이랍니다. 진료공백 줄여준다는 미명하에.
<samahui> 그래도 확실히 예전보다는 병원들도 일찍 닫는거 같아요.
<samahui> 예전에는 일끝나고 가도 진료하는 병원이 많았는데 요즘은 저녁시간되면 문닫아버리는 곳도 많더군요
<samahui> 예약 안하면 저녁시간에 진료 받기 힘든거 같아요
<samahui> 하긴 병원이야 정 위급한거 아니면 잘 안가는 우리나라 사람들 특성상 괜찮지만 약국들 일찍 닫는건 진짜 불편하더군요
<samahui> 주말에 문닫는것도요
<samahui> 그 들도 사람이니 쉬는날 쉬어야 하겟짐나
<samahui> 아플때 필요한 곳들이다보니 주말이나 저녁에 문닫아 버리면 솔직히 좀 곤란하기는해요
<razGon_web> 문제는 주말 근무해도 돈이 안되요.
<razGon_web> 게다가 직원들도 쉬어줘야 해서요
<samahui> 그렇쵸
<razGon_web> 특히나 노동법 강화로 더더욱이 병원이 타겟입니다.
<razGon_vN6> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_vN6> 패블릿 베가 넘버 식스로 접속합니다
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋ
<razGon_vN6> 베가의 악명은 익히들어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_vN6> 일단 단기로 써볼라구요 4개월뒤는 애들을 위한 타블렛으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으........
<yemharc> 근데 컴쟁이로 살면서 설마 맥 보수까지 해주게 될줄은 몰랐어요........
<yemharc> 윈도야 뭐 어릴때부터 끌려다녔으니 그러려니 하는데.......
<razGon_vN6> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_vN6> 확실히 화면이 크니 좋은 점은 있군요
<razGon_vN6> 쿼티가 오타가 거의 안나요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 저녁 식사들 맛있게 하시고 즐거운 저녁시간 보내세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-15
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다~ 불금을 즐겁게 보내세요 ^^
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 좋은 금요일 아침입니다 ^^
<lexlove> 네 즐거운 금욜입니다.^^
<yemharc> Work^Seony: OS X 10.8.3 릴리즈 됐네요
<yemharc> 베터리 성능이 약 23분 증가했답니다 : http://macnews.tistory.com/963
<DarkCircle> 헐 ... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 정보 감사합니다.  집에 가서 업그레이드 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 블로그 쓴 사람도 보면 어지간히 군데군데 틀린(?)부분이 있는것으로 봐서 무진장 흥분했겠군요
<DarkCircle> 23분이면 어디야 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 운 좋으면 유닛 하나 짜고 테스트 케이스 까지 만들어서 돌리고도 남을 수도 있는 시간인데 ...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 레티나만 해당된다고 나와있네요
<DarkCircle> 레티나가 의외로 배터리 많이 먹지 않나요?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 mbp보다 오래가던데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 레티나가 베터리 많이 먹는데 벤치 사이트들(엔가젯 등)의 한결같은 평가가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 밀도가 꽤 높으니 ...
<yemharc> "애플이 베터리를 무식하게 우겨넣어놨으니 걱정마라"
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> mbpr 분해한거 사진 보면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 배터리 우겨넣은게
<DarkCircle> 예술. ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 구글리더 종료에 Feedly가 난데없이 1위가 됐군요
<yemharc> 예술이죠
<yemharc> 진짜 뭐라고 할까......
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 단순하게 우겨넣을수가! 하는 감탄사가 절로..
<yemharc> 보통 베터리 용량 정하고 크기 정하고 나머지는 다 보드.......식일텐데
<yemharc> 이건 "어떻게든 작게 만들어서 우겨넣고 나머진 베터리꺼"
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 점심 먹으러 갑니다 :)
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드세요 ~~~
<samahui> 저도 오늘은 일찍  점심먹으러 갑니다~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<sungyo> 노크노크
<yemharc> work work
<sungyo> fuck fuack
<sungyo> fuck fuck
<samahui> 머리가 돌아가라고 열심히 먹은 초콜릿 칼로리가...
<samahui> 두통을 먹었는데 한통당 1400칼로리 정도 되네요 ^^;;
<samahui> 살빼려면 네시간은 뛰어야 할지도...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 동지!
<razGon_web> 두통이면 2800칼로리. 일일 성인 권장 칼로리.
<razGon_web> 기초대사량은 1800키로칼로리므로  ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 밥을 굶으면 하루이상 굶어야 합니다.
<razGon_web> 뛰는 것보다 감량형에 처합니다.
<razGon_web> 1/3칼로리 할부.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 먹고 나서 박스 옆면을 본게 실수 입니다.
<samahui> 몰랏으면 넘어갔는데
<samahui> 봤으니... 운동해야죠
<samahui> 물론 굶으면서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 돈켈스 맛은 좋은데 엄청난 칼로리군요 ㅜ ㅜ
<razGon_web> 돈켈스?
<razGon_web> 흠.. 땡기네요.ㅋ
<samahui> 땡기지만 참아야 합니다. 저처럼 당해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 그럼 저녁 약속이 있어서 이만 나가 볼께요 ~
<samahui> 즐거운 주말 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 저는 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_vN6> ㅎㅎㅎ 하이
<razGon_vN6> 이제는 엘티이에서도 되는군요
<razGon_vN6> 손타블렛입니다
<dummy-sen> 베..베가에요?
<razGon_vN6> 예
<razGon_vN6> 베넘식요
<razGon_vN6> 예전처럼 옵티머스엘티이2를 삼만원에 줍는 그런기적은 없었지만 그래도 나온지 한달돤 놈을 싸게사서 좋네요
<dummy-sen> 베가 HD 6인치 84만원 모델 애칭이 베넘식이군여. 뽐뿌에도 글제목이 베넘식 베넘식 이러시는데.
<razGon_vN6> 예 베가넘버식스요
<razGon_vN6> 정식명칭
<dummy-sen> 모서리가 탁탁탁탁 각 잡혀있네요. 하얗게. PSP(5인치)랑 넥7 화면크기 딱 중간. 지금 책상위에 계산기 넓이 정도. AndChat 쓰시나봐욤?
<razGon_vN6> 아니요 안드로아얄씨뇨
 * dummy-sen HP복합기가 580페이지 잡문서를 뱉어내고 있습니다.
<dummy-sen> 오 저랑 같은 클라이언트를 쓰시는구낭. 넥7에서 저두 안드로아얄씨 폰트 12 ... 이젠 작은 글씨가 잘 안 보여욤 ...
<razGon_vN6> 후 엘티이가 가끔이게문제군요
<dummy-sen> 구글 리더 서비스 사라지면... gReader도 무쓸모겠지요? Pulse가 유명하길래 넥7에 깔아봤는데... 타일그림이 영 적응이 안되는군여.
<razGon_vN6> 피들리 쓰라던데.  안쓰던 놈이라서요
<dummy-sen> 피들리라... 지금 함 설치해봐야겠어여.
<razGon_vN6> 근데 안드로이드에서 대화명 탭키는 어떤건가요? 진저브레드에서는 검색키였는데말이죠
<dummy-sen> 지금 넥7 androirc로 freenode.net:6667 연결이 잘 안되서;;; 당장은 모르겠어염
<razGon_vN6> Dummy-sen, 이런거 말이죠
<dummy-sen> razGon_vN6: 지금은 윈도우XP 파이어폭스 webchat.freenode 루 왔어염;;;
<dummy-sen> 아흐.. 오늘따라 넥7 androic가 말을 안 듣네여. 위아래로 막 흔들어도 freenode에 연결이 안되네요. 좌우로 흔들어야하는지..
<razGon_vN6> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_vN6> 와이파이연결을 확인하세요
<dummy-sen> ssid iptime2F 인데 HTC디자이어는 연결 잘 되있구.. 넥7은 방금 설치한 피들리는 잘 되는뎅 ㅋ androirc는 프리노드에 연결안되네요.. (제가 혹 블랙리스트에?)
<dummy-sen> AndroIRC premium 유료 버전인디 -_-;;
<dummy-sen> AndroIRC premium 유료 버전인디 -_-;;
<razGon_vN6> 허걱
<razGon_vN6> 저는 프리버버젆ㅎ
<dummy-sen> 프리버전이 더 안정적인가 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> 데스크 탑으로 돌아왔습니다.
<dummy-sen> 터치가 좋지만 채팅이랑 200자 원고지 이상 글칠 때는 블루투스 키보드가 아쉽더군요. 애플 블루투스 키보드 8만9천원 추천을 많이 하시던데, 그냥 2만5천원대 inote 정도에 만족하려구염.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 넥서스 노트북이요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니 넥서스7요?
<dummy-sen> 예 넥서스7용으루
<razGon_Xch> 아. 그게 가장 나을거 같네요. 실은 그것때문에 넥서스7안샀어요. 외장 메모리도 안사구요
<razGon_Xch> 베가넘버식스를 바꾼이유가 1. 옵티머스LTE2약정기간이 끝났구 남은 할부금액이 2.2만원
<razGon_Xch> 2. 타블렛은 필요하지만 효용성은 잇는게 필요했고. 작은 버전은 탐은 났지만 그리쓸만할지도 의심도 되고요.
<razGon_Xch> 3. 그리고 키보드독이 개발되어 있답니다. 시제품이긴 하지만요. 근데 비싼가봐요 안내놓는 것을 보닝
<razGon_Xch> http://blog.naver.com/shapelyej?Redirect=Log&logNo=40183723150
<razGon_Xch> 첫번째 사진에 있는 장치요.
<razGon_Xch> http://www.kbench.com/digital/?no=114201&sc=1
<razGon_Xch> inote 의 키보드는 위사진의 두번째 것이군요. 키감은 어떤지요?
<dummy-sen> 아직 못 질렀어욤. 마누라가 3월 이내로는 어떤! 악세사리로 지르지 말라셔서...
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드의 airpad와 같은 키보드 같은 뚜껑케이스면 좋겟어요.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 가격은 쌋으면 하고요.ㅋ
<dummy-sen> 요런거 http://www.bb.co.kr/model/2859722 또는 http://www.bb.co.kr/model/2919225 지를라구욤.
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드면 첫번째것이 최선입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 답이구요.
<razGon_Xch> 왜냐면 패드와 일체형이 되거든요.
<dummy-sen> 첫번째껄루 지를지싶습니다. 딸래미가 아이패기2
<razGon_Xch> 아. 그러면 첫번째가 답입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 완전한 일체형입니다. 넘 좋더군요. 가격도 싼게 말이죠.ㅋ
<dummy-sen> 스마트커버 4만몇천원이든가 붙여줬는디... 걸리적 거린다고 떼던져놓고 쓰질않더군요. 나는 자꾸 붙이고 딸래미는 자꾸 떼구.
<razGon_Xch> 스마트 커버는 문제죠. 근데 이 키보드는 쓸때는 아래에 걸어 놓구 덮어서 가지고 다니고 좋죠.
<razGon_Xch> 따님이 나이가 많나요?
<dummy-sen> 타자칠일이 거의 없구 주로 초딩 뿌까뿌가 게임만;;; 아뇨 초딩입니다
<razGon_Xch> 하지만, 아이패드는 확실히 정보의 열람만 할정도면 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 키보드는 안사용할때 덮어놓으라면 되겠군요.
<dummy-sen> 우분투 10.04 노트북 2003년산 IBM R40 구닥다리 딸래미 줬더니 티월드 게임할때만 쓰드라는... 지금은 도루 내가 뺐들어서 루분투 12.04 깔아서 채팅 머신으루 쓰구있슴다;;
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 잘하셨습니다. 솔직히 2003년산이면 10.04를 설치하심이. 루분투 12.04도 괜찮은지요?
<dummy-sen> 아 가끔 마누라가 딸래미 학교 가고나서 패션 잡지 볼때 쓰는듯 해염 -_- 뿌... 돈 없어서 옷도 못 산다구 투덜대믄서
<razGon_Xch> 인터넷과 채팅만 해도 좋죠.
<razGon_Xch> 아... 아니면 안드로이드 x86은 어떤지요?
<razGon_Xch> 오히려 일정기능에 특화시키는 것도 괜찮아 보입니다만.
<dummy-sen> 루분투 12.04는 빠르게 돌아가네요. 우분투 10.04만 해두 좀 버거웠어여. 메모리 1기가루 늘여줬지만
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<dummy-sen> 루분투 12.04라해두 1024 x 720p avi 동영상은 VLC에서 버겁더군요. 대충 볼만은 한데 그래두 동영상이 쫌 움찔움찔 주춤주춤하네여.
<razGon_Xch> 아마도 비디오카드 지원이라든가 그런부분이 문제있을겁니다.
<dummy-sen> 아; 야동 말구요 daum영화 굿다운로드 드라마 drm free;;
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드가 x86이 한글문제등이 있어서 그게 딱인데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xch> 아. 야동말구요. 비디오카드 사양이 낮아서 그런게 아닌가 라고 생각한겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 2003년산이면 후지쯔의 p5010정도 되겠군요.
<dummy-sen> 네 ATI 옛날옛날 가속 전혀 안되는 그런 ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 애들과 전쟁을 한뒤로 다시왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 애들이 3살,5살이라서 콘트롤이 안됩니다. 거의 드라군수준...ㅠㅠ
<twinsenx> 핡핡 irc.ubuntu.com 포트는8001이었군여 계속 안드로아야씨만 욕했는데
<twinsenx> 접속 성공했으니 이젠 퇴근하옵니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 역시 애들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-16
<JSTae76dev> ahoops_: 만지작
<JSTae76dev> ahoops_: 만지작
<ahoops_> JSTae76dev: ^^
<JSTae76dev> ^^
<ahoops_> 날씨좋은 무료한 아침입니다~
<samahui> 밤셈하고 날씨좋은 하늘을 보는 기분은...
<samahui> 졸리는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 좋은 하루 되세요
<ahoops_> 밤샘 ㅠ
<ahoops_> samahui: 싸물싸물하세요..몸상해요.
<jaeyeun> 아아... 안녕하세요..??
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<jaeyeun> 성태야 ㅋ
<JSTae76dev> jaeyeun: 응앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<jaeyeun> JSTae76dev: 허헣헣헣
<JSTae76dev> 난 이 아얄씨 채널의 나름 고정직인데 널 본 적이 없어ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76dev> 최근에 들어오기 시작한거야?
<jaeyeun> 오늘 첨 들어왔단다 ㅋ
<JSTae76dev> 어쩐지ㅋ
<JSTae76dev> 요즘따라 채널이 조용해
<JSTae76dev> ahoops: 만지작~
<JSTae76dev> JaeYeun, 이 아얄씨 채널에는 좋은 분들이 많아
<Server^Seony> Reboot!
<jaeyeun> 하하;;;
<samahui> 즐거운 주말이군요
<samahui> 슬슬 퇴근해서
<samahui> 한강가서 농구나 해야겠씁니다
<samahui> 날씨가 좋네요
<jaeyeun> 전 스탠포드 에세이를 끝내야하는 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 수고하세요
<samahui> 즐겁고 행복한 주말 보내세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 이만~
<jaeyeun> 넵
<Seony> 오늘 기가빗 랜카드 한 장 업어왔으니, 집에 있는 서버 본딩해야겠군요 ㅋ
<Seony> 본딩해서 2Gbps 테스트 고고씽
<JSTae76dev> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 하이
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 있다가 뵈요
<Seony> 본딩이 잘 안되네..
<Seony> 본딩이 원래 공유기 하에서는 안되는 건가요?
<Seony> 리붓
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-17
<wispit> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_vN6> 리하이요
<cookiecool> ?
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<sungyo> hi.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-10
<readytoact> 헐
<readytoact> -_-;;;;
<readytoact> 부팅을했더니
<readytoact> 우분투서버에서 busybox가 튀어나오내요
<readytoact> 이거 무슨일이지
<AutoWiZ> 커널 업데이트 하다가
<AutoWiZ> init 파일이 업데이트 되지않은경우
<AutoWiZ> 커널 드라이버가 맞지 않게 된경우
<AutoWiZ> 드라이브 순서가 바뀌면서 루트나 부팅 파티션을 찾지 못하는경우
<AutoWiZ> 등이 있었습니다( 저의 경우에요 )
<AutoWiZ> 저 출장갑니다. 오후에 뵈요~~
<readytoact> ;;;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: iBetterCharge라고 재밌는 물건이 있네요
<Seony> 소프트웨어네요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 아이디어 좋네요
<Seony> 하와이에 사는 저로서는 필요없긴 하지만요 ㅋ
<Seony> 이번에 실리콘밸리 가서 들은 얘긴데,
<Seony> 인턴 경력 조금 있는 대졸 신입 초봉이 9만이라네요
<madboxs> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 저는 외근 나갈때 배터리가 문제가 되는 경우가 좀 많아서 (테더링이 필수라..) 일단 테스트 중이네요
<yemharc> 헐.........9만요?
<yemharc> madboxs: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 네.  그래서 저보고 경력 쌓고 옮기라고... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 9만 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ...
<madboxs> 억대 연봉이긴 한데...
<yemharc> 석회계곡이 물가가 쎄다고는 들었지만 신입인데 9만이라니.........
<madboxs> 세금 50% ?
<Seony> 50%는 말이 안되구요
<Seony> 연방세랑 주세 합치면 한 33%쯤..
<madboxs> 음. 그럼 한 6~7천쯤 되는거군요
<yemharc> 한국도 비슷해요
<madboxs> 실수령이.
<yemharc> 연봉 1억 딱 넘는 순간 실 수령액 확 떨어집니다
<madboxs> 9999만 원에서.. 동결..;;;
<Seony> 1억이라기보다는요, 7만불쯤이에요
<Seony> 7만 넘으면 세율이 많이 올라가요
<Seony> 근데, 33%라는 것도 싱글한테나 해당하는거지, 결혼해서 애 있으면 덜떼요
<madboxs> 머. 저에겐 아직 좀 먼나라 이야기네요 .
<Seony> 먼나라잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<madboxs> 지금 저 연봉액수가. 분야가 개발인가요.
<Seony> 걍 컴퓨터 쪽이요
<yemharc> 실리콘밸리 고액연봉(?) 직업군에서 엔지니어 제외하면 찾기도 힘들걸요
<madboxs> 그럼 제가 할게요. 느낌하니까.
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 근데 이번에 가서 보니까 확실히 인도계가 많긴 많더라구요
<yemharc> AOSP랑 커스텀 롬까지 다 맥에서 자체 컴파일 환경이 꾸려지네요
<yemharc> 인도계는 한국에도 엄청 많더군요
<Seony> brew 설치할까 생각 중이에요.
<Seony> 생각보다 괜찮은가보더라구요
<yemharc> 삼성이랑 LG MC 사업부 가니 아주 그냥...
<yemharc> 전 되려 brew로는 실패하던게 macport로 되네요
<Seony> 그래요?  그럼 둘다 하지 말아야겠군요
<yemharc> ?!
<Seony> 둘 중 하나만 쓰고싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 최근 메뉴얼들 나오는거 보면
<yemharc> 대부분 brew긴 하더라구요
<Seony> 그냥 맥젠투를 쓸까...
<yemharc> 맥젠투는 거의 없... 라기보다 있질 않네요
<Seony> 근데 맥젠투는 딱 한가지 불편한게, 매번 쉘스크립트 하나를 로딩시켜줘야하거든요...
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 맥젠투도 매뉴얼 있어요
<Seony> 젠투 공식사이트에 나와있는데요
<yemharc> 아뇨 맥젠투 메뉴얼이 아니라
<yemharc> 예를들면 저처럼 맥에서 뭔가를 하기 위해 brew, port, gentoo 등이 필요하다 할때
<yemharc> 그걸 기반으로 작업하기 위한 working 메뉴얼요
<Seony> 아... 맥젠투가 좀 대중적이진 않죠
<yemharc> 자체적인 사용 메뉴얼이야 없을리 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스 안써본 맥유저는 절대 못건드리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 리눅스 써본 유저도 쉽게 못건드릴걸요
<yemharc> 제 기준에서 젠투는 요즘 시대에 asm 고집하는 듯한 느낌이라서요
<Seony> 썬더볼트 디스플레이 사용 가능한 그래픽 카드 있으면 그냥 일반 워크스테이션 하나 사고싶어요
<Seony> 맥프로 살려니까 좀 돈낭비인거 같고..
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 메인보드가 지원하는거 좀 있을걸요?
<yemharc> 맥프로는 좀 성능과잉이죠
<yemharc> 다른거보다 썬더볼트 포트가.........
<Seony> 썬더볼트 자체는 지원하는 메인보드가 꽤 있는데,
<Seony> 디스플레이는 아직 안되는 걸로 알고있어요
<Seony> 게다가, 그게 보드에 직접 꽂는거라, 외장 그래픽카드를 못쓴다는 함정이 있어요
<Seony> 이번에 홈서버를 제온으로 해서 케이스를 좀 괜찮은거 샀더니 아주 만족스러웠거든요
<Seony> 그래서 저도 맥프로 대신 조립 워크스테이션이나 하나 맞춰볼까 했는데...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 외장형으로는 제품이 좀 있는데 그나마도 TB-1이네요
<Seony> 그래픽 카드가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> tb1이라도 상관없어요ㅣ.  어차피 디스플레이도 1이니깐요
<Seony> 링크 좀 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> TB-2 서포트도 나왔군요
<yemharc> http://www.gamersnexus.net/news/1273-silverstone-sg-station-2-external-gpu
<yemharc> 근데 별로 사고싶은 비쥬얼은 아니네요...
<yemharc> TB-2가 좋죠
<yemharc> 데이지 체인 되니까
<yemharc> 본체를 중심으로 연결해 버리면
<yemharc> 풀스펙(?)으로 사용 가능할테니까요
<Seony> 1도 데이지체인 되요
<Seony> 저 지금 맥북에 데이지체인으로 디스플레이 2대 붙였거든요
<yemharc> 그러니까... TB-2 스펙으로 GPU를 끌어오자는거죠
<Seony> 아~
<yemharc> 디스플레이에 연결하면 TB-1으로 스펙다운 되니까요
<yemharc> 본체 중심으로 연결하면 (본체가 지원하면) TB-2 스펙으로 GPU 끌어오고
<yemharc> 디스플레이 출력이야 TB-1이어도 차고 넘치니까요 (4k 아니라면 ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 걍 맥프로 사야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 썬더볼트가 쓰다보니까
<yemharc> 진짜 좋긴 좋아요
<Seony> 그래요?  저는 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> 디스플레이만 써서 그런가...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저도 구경만 하고 온거긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 3D 랜더같은거 작업하는 스튜디오 쪽인데요
<yemharc> 외장 그래픽카드 덱을 20개 정도 체인으로 연결해서 랜더링 하는걸 보고 왔거든요
<yemharc> 스튜디오 사장님 말로는 기존에 랜더서버에 비해서 금액은 1/4 정도로 비슷한 성능이 나온다 하시더군요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 썬더볼트 그래픽카드를 데이지체인으로 연결하는거군요
<yemharc> 사실 20Gbit/s 대역폭이라는게
<yemharc> 일반인이 풀로 땡길 일이 얼마나 있겠어요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 가니까 이사람들이 마법진처럼 연결해 놨더군요 ㅎ
<Seony> 나름 괜찮은 방법인에ㅛ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 여러대 연결하는 것보단 싸게 먹히겠군요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 비트코인 채굴기로도 요새 고민중인가봐요
<Seony> 비트코인 채굴기는 요즘 그래픽카드 병렬로 연결해서 하더라구요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 대충
<yemharc> 중국 어느 갑부는 이런식으로...........
<yemharc> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=346134.0
<Seony> 헐
<yemharc> 중간에 인부 나오는 사진 보면 아실거 같지만
<Seony> 비트코인 채굴하려고 데이터센터를 지었다구요?
<yemharc> 건물 한채 통으로 쓰는겁니다
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> ....
<Seony> 저건 비트코인 채굴하려고 지은게 아니라, 그냥 겸사겸사 사업용으로 지은거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 본인 사업은 따로 있댑니다
<yemharc> 저것도 그냥 폐건물 싸게 사들여서 뚝딱...
<Seony> 하여간 별의별 사람들 다 있네요
<yemharc> 그렇죠....
<yemharc> 중국은 얼마전에 강이 불타올랐기도 했고 (...)
<Seony> 빗코인 어차피 나올만큼 나왔을텐데
<yemharc> 말 그대로 강에서 불길이 솟아올라서 강이 불타올랐습니다 (...)
<Seony> 채굴 더 해봐야 얼마나 나올지도 모르는 상황일테고..
<yemharc> 최근에는 파생통화로 라이트코인이란게 뜨던데요
<yemharc> 제가볼떄 사이버 머니는 한국에 이미 있었습니다
<Seony> 있었죠.  도토리 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아뇨 그보다 더 먼저 나온게 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (리니지)아덴. 약 13년 정도 되었고 안정적인 시세, 공급량에 시중 유통량은 한화로 약 2조원.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 사파리에서 PDF 볼때 가끔 adobe reader 플러그인이 필요하다는 곳들이 있는데
<yemharc> 없이는 못 보나요?
<Seony> 되는거 같던데요
<Seony> 그게 플러그인을 활성화 해달라는 소리 같더라구요
<yemharc> 끙... 뭐지;;
<yemharc> 플러그인을 활성화 해도 안되서요;;
<yemharc> 사이트별로인가;;
<bluedusk> 아하
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> EULA 승인을 하고 오라니 이거 원...
<yemharc> bluedusk: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아크로뱃 리더를 설치해보면 답이 나오려나요
<Seony> 저는 호환성 문제로 리더를 설치했어요
<Seony> 미 정부에서 나오는 문서들이 특수한 pdf들이 많아서 어쩔 수 없었거든요...
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 서명인증 같은거 걸린 문서들 말인가요?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 바코드 생성되는 것들도 있고...
<yemharc> 끙
<Seony> 또 이상하게, 맥에서 양식을 채워넣으면, 윈도우에서 안보이는 문제들도 있어요
<yemharc> 그건 알거같네요
<yemharc> 에버노트 들어갔다 나온놈들도
<yemharc> 좀 이상해지더군요
<Seony> 그래서 텍스트 채워넣는 pdf들은 무조건 어도비에서 나오는 pdf 리더를 받아서 써야겠다는 결론을 냈죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음....
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 월요일이네요.
<ipeter> 시간은 빛의 속도.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 출근한지 좀전이었던거 같은데 벌써 점심시간이네요.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<hanako> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony>  안녕하세요
<hanako> 여기 한국 우분투 채팅방이 맞나요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 맞습니다
<hanako> 맞게 들어왔네요
<bluedusk> 그러시군요 축하드립니다. (__)
<hanako> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 처음 오신거면 http://seowonjung.com/rules.html 요거 한번만 읽어주세요
<hanako> 네
<samahui> 날씨가 맑은건 좋은데 일교차가 심하네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 바람이 아직 차요
<samahui> 금요일 출장가서 실컷 마시고 밤샘하고 올라와서는 그대로 주말 내내 농구했더니 완전 죽겠어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 감기몸살에 근육통까지와서 쓰러지기 일보 직전입니다.
<samahui> 일 안하고 푹 쉬고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 이럴때 연차를 +_+
<samahui> 주말에 결혼식이라 계속 휴가예요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아아....
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 운동 다시 시작했는데.. 즁는줄 알았습니다..
<ipeter> 아무리 쉬었다 다시 뛰어도 3km이상은 뛰었는데... 이번엔 2km좀 넘기고 바로 뻗어버렸어요.
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게 하셨나요?
<hanako> 점심시간을 이용해서 운동을 하시는것인가요?
<hanako> 부지런하십니다.ㅎ
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> ---
<readytoact> 서버 복구
<readytoact> 똥줄타네요
<ipeter> hanako: 아니요. 어제 일요일 통해서 뛰었습니다.
<ipeter> readytoact: 아이고..고생하시네요..ㅠ
<readytoact> ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 백업 스냅샷이 복구 가 잘 되어줘야는데
<yemharc> readytoact:  서버는 복구대상이 아닙니다 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -_-.. ;;
<readytoact> 그럼에도 불구하고
<readytoact> 복구되어야합니다.
<readytoact> 제가 구성해놓은 시스템이기에...
<yemharc> 그래서 선조들은 DB를 만들었죠 (....)
<readytoact> -_-...
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 그나마 다행인건
<readytoact> 위클리 받아놨는데
<readytoact> 다행히 백업 받는 날 이후 주저앉아서
<yemharc> 그건 다행이네요
<yemharc> 역시 데일리 백업이 안전성은 좋은데
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> OS만 받고
<readytoact> 데이터를 안받은거죠
<readytoact> 회사에 가상화 구축하면서
<readytoact> 그냥 OS통째로
<readytoact> 오 ndsin
<readytoact> 인터넷 되나?
<ipeter> 아오...
<ipeter> 사수가 아직도 퍼자는데 깨워줘야하는지 말인지요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 전에도 물어보신거 같은데
<bluedusk> 여전히 답변은
<bluedusk> 깨우라고 부탁한거 아니면
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그냥 터치 안하시는게..;
<bluedusk> 나중에 뭐라고 하면
<ipeter> bluedusk: 네
<ipeter> bluedusk: 그간 안녕하셨습니까?
<bluedusk> 피곤해 보이셔서 차마 깨울수가 없었다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 라면 뭐..되지 않을까요?
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ipeter,  네 (__)
<ipeter> bluedusk:  신의 한수
<ipeter> bluedusk: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> bluedusk: 고맙습니다.
<bluedusk> ipeter, 님 말을 들어봤을때 그 사수라는분이랑은 최대한 안 엮이시는게 좋을거 같아요
<bluedusk> 호의 배풀어도 호의인줄 모를거 같고
<ipeter> bluedusk: 네. 그래서 지금 일하는곳이 슼 행성 +슥 캠퍼스커플인데,
<ipeter> bluedusk: 이번에 슼행성이 그 유명한 판교로 이사를가서요.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 파주에서 판교 못다니겠다고 이참에 다른 프로젝트로 이전 신청했습니다.
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 구관이 명관 되는일이 없기를 바래요
<Markers_colloquy> 오 몇일동안 colloquy 켜놨는데 안 끊겼네요. irc 잘되네
<readytoact> 헉헉
<readytoact> 복구했습니다 ㅠㅜ
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 복구했어요..
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 그럴 확률은 적어요.. 이사람 사내에서도 왕따인 사람이라서요.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 본사 사람들 다 이해하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> readytoact:  수고하셨어요.
<readytoact> ipeter: 감사합니다
<readytoact> 이번 사태를 겪고나서
<readytoact> 위클리->데일리로 전환을 . 바로 스케쥴링하였습니다.
<Markers> 혹시 구글 블로그 사용하시는분 계시나요?
<yemharc> blogger요?
<Markers> 넴 ㅋ
<yemharc> 예전에 잠시...
<ipeter> 예전에 잠시...(2) 입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 이거 익명이나 성명이 안 나오게 하고 싶은데 구글+ 연결되어 있으니 이름이 노출되네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아...그래요?
<Markers> 그러네여 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 그래서 구쁠도 이름 바꾼걸로 기억합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 하다못해 닉넴으로다가 쓰고 싶은데
<Markers> 아 그냥 웹에 내 정보를 공개할까...;
<Markers> ...
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 쉘스크립 하다가 펄하니깐
<bluedusk> 진짜 신세계네요..;
<bluedusk> 상상하지 못했던 방법인데
<Markers> 쉽나여?
<bluedusk> 쉽다기 보다..
<Markers> 전 쉘이나 펄이나 다 거기서 거기 같은데....; 다 어려움 -ㅁ-...
<bluedusk> 뭐랄가... 쉘에서는 awk, sed, grep 써가면서
<bluedusk> columm 이랑 써가면서 막 삽질했던 것들이
<yemharc> 음
<bluedusk> 펄에서는 2~3줄에 끝나네요..;
<yemharc> bluedusk: 텍스트 그랩 많이 하시면
<yemharc> ack라는 툴 써보세요
<yemharc> 우분투에서는 ack-grep
<yemharc> find | cat | grep을 한번에 해 줍니다
<yemharc> perl로 만든거고 속도 무지 빨라요
<bluedusk> yemharc, 넵 좋은 정보 감사합니다. (__)
<yemharc> 기타 자세한건 이쪽으로
<yemharc> http://beyondgrep.com
<Markers> 엌...
<Markers> 브라우저 끈다는게 클라이언트를 꺼버렸네
<Markers> 구글에 제 사진이 이미지 검색 되니깐 거시기하네영..
<ipeter> Markers: 어딜 가시려구욧!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Markers 검색 들어갑니다.
<Markers> 이름으로 검색을 하셔야...
<ipeter> 음..그냥 무지개색 마커만 이미지에 뜨는군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Markers: 에버노트를 사용중이고 블로깅을 할건데 답글같은건 별로 상관없다 하면 postach.io 써보세요
<Markers> 이게 먼가영?
<Markers> 블로그 툴인가;
<yemharc> 에버노트에서
<yemharc> 정해진 노트북 내에 published 태그를 먹인 문서가 자동으로 포스팅 되는 시스템요
<Markers> 오호.
<Markers> 머리 잘 썻네 ㅋ
<Markers> 근데 이제 에버노트는 안 쓸 예정이라.
<Markers> 구글에서 킵 노트 였던가 만들었더군요. 캘린더랑 연동되면 그걸 쓸려고 하고 있어요.
<Markers> 에버노트는 그냥 웹 클리핑 용도로다가 ㅇ_ㅇ:;
<yemharc> 구글킵은 아직 기능이 너무 약해서...
<yemharc> 저는 에버노트에 업무정리 해 버리다 보니 좀 기능이 강력해야 하거든요
<Markers> 캘린더랑 연동이 되어버리면 후다닥 옮길 예정
<yemharc> 사실 단순히 블로깅을 원하는거면
<Markers> 전 에버노트를 클리핑 밖에 안 써봐서 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 그냥 티스토리 초대장 하나 받아서 사용하세요
<yemharc> 가장 무난하다 봅니다
<Markers> 티스토리 있긴한데.
<Markers> 구글 블로그 쓸려구영
<Markers> 그냥 저의 모든걸 구글에 맡길려고 ....;;
<Markers> .....
<Markers> 이제 구글이 딴 맘 먹으면 전 노예 되는거임
<yemharc> 전 그런거 이전에
<yemharc> 구글의 메인 서비스를 제외하곤 그닥 믿지 않아요
<yemharc> 어느순간 사라져 버려서...
<readytoact> 음
<ipeter_> 다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter>  " ) 너는 누구냐?
<ipeter>   .. ) 나다.
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 도블갱어
<samahui> 다..다중인격은 아니겠쬬...
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter>   " ) 누구냐!!!
<ipeter>   " ) ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> samahui: 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 감기약을 많이 먹었더니 머리가 몽롱~하니 나른한 오후네요
<samahui> 일도 안되고 그냥 이대로 한숨자면 딱 좋겠는데 그리 안되니 갑갑하네요.
<ipeter> 아휴.. 저도 근 1달동안 감기 걸려서 이해됩니다.
<ipeter> 진짜 힘든데..
<ipeter> 몸조리 잘 하셔요.
<ipeter> 날만하면 버스탔을때 선풍기로 송풍하는 에어컨을 타서
<ipeter> 게을러 머리도 안말리는데 찬바람 쐬니까 바로 감기 다시 걸리더라구요.
<samahui> 전 금욜에 출장가서 진탕 마시고 밤새 돌아댕기다 감기기운 올랐는데 그대로 새벽에 올라와서 한강에서 바람맞으며 농구했거든요
<samahui> 감기 안걸리면 이상하죠 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 힘드시니 약좀 챙겨드세요.
<ipeter> 저는 약이 몸에 안좋다고 그냥 견디다 완전고생해서요..ㅠ
<samahui> 약먹으면 졸려서 일이 안되서요. 참다참다 점심때 먹었는데 지금 몽롱해요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 아이쿠...ㅠㅠ 화이팅 하십시오.
<samahui> 넵 고맙습니다
<ipeter> 조금만 견디면 퇴근이니 그때까지만이라도 화이팅입니다
<samahui> ipeter님도 남은 오후시간 열심히 일하시고 일찍 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뉍뉍!
<onlty> 안녕하세요^^
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<onlty> 다들 수고 많으십니다 ㅠㅜ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 울회사 네트웤 바꿀대 아얄씨 포트 막아야겠군
<ipeter> 엇.
<ipeter> 서원님!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 앗! 그런 잔인한 소리를 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> =.= 으읍 저 어제 주말에 리눅스 책 한권 빌렸는데,
<ipeter> 성격상 두꺼운 책을 못읽어서
<ipeter> 아주 얇은놈으로 하나 빌렸는데
<ipeter> 참 좋네요.
<ipeter> 목차정도만 있고, 내용은 많이 없어서
<ipeter> 슥슥 읽기 좋고 의문나는 부분은 오히려 컴으로 찾아보니 참 좋네요.
<ipeter> 역시... 공부체질이 아닌건가요.. =.=a
<Seony> 홈서버에 코어가 많아지니까, 클라우드를 돌릴까 하는 헛생각이... ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 우왕
<bluedusk> 아니 가상화도 아니고 클라우드를..ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> Seony: 덜덜덜 덜덜덜
<Seony> 요즘 오픈스택 설치하기 쉽잖아요.
<Seony> 걍 매뉴얼 보고 그대로 따라하기만 하면 되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그런가요?
<ipeter> 괜찮은 매뉴얼 있으시면 알려주세요...ㅠ
<Seony> 공식 매뉴얼이요
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 거기 우분투에서도 나오지 않나요...?!
<ipeter> 얼핏 본거 같아요.
<Seony> ipeter, RTFM이라는 말 본적 있으세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 헉
<ipeter> 주의 하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 리눅스 좀 오래하신 분이면 모를 수가 없는 글인데요, 제발 좀 매뉴얼 좀 읽으라는 말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 주의하시라는 의미가 아니구요,
<ipeter> 섬짓했습니다.
<ipeter> 네네.
<Seony> 리눅스 쓰면서 사용법 몰라서 고민하는 유저들이,
<Seony> 정작 매뉴얼은 잘 안읽는다는 특징이 있거든요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 긍가요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네네.
<Seony> 참고로, 제 사수도 저한테 맨페이지 좀 읽으라고 늘 그럽니다 ㅋㅋ
<onlty> RTFM...ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 찾아보고 섬짓했어요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 매뉴얼 복사 고고하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<readytoact> 아아아악...
<Seony> 음... 페북 커버 포토가 지워졌네요...
<bluedusk> RTFM이 뭐에 약자에요??
<readytoact> 머리가 너무 아푸어요
<bluedusk> 이런건 어디서 찾아야 하나.;
<Seony> Read The Fu*king Manual
<bluedusk> 아항
<readytoact> 어엇
<readytoact> 리눅스 매뉴얼 있나요
<bluedusk> 3번째 단어가 와닿네요..
<readytoact> 오늘 첫출근한 신입이 한테 줘야하는데
<Seony> 저건 맨페이지를 의미하는 말이에요
<bluedusk> man 페이지 말씀하시는듯..;
<readytoact> 일단 출근해서 놋북 지급받은 신입에게
<readytoact> -_- 우분투 부팅 USB를 던져줬습니다.
<readytoact> 깔아
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 난 그런회사면 정말
<onlty> Read The F*cking Manpage
<bluedusk> 좋을텐데..;
<readytoact> 약간의 자비로
<readytoact> 가상머신의 윈도우를 허락해줘서..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<onlty> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> readytoact: 좋으신 분이시군요.
<bluedusk> 가상머신 윈도우도
<readytoact> 단.. 오피스/한글/메신저 만 사용. 기타 개발환경 및 일반 업무는 리눅스로
<readytoact> 전혀 의도하지 않게
<readytoact> 제 옆자리에 앉아서/
<ipeter> readytoact: 홈피가서 다운받아 깔으세요 않하시고 USB를 던져주시다니..ㅠ
<onlty> 한글은 wine으로도 되지 않나요???
<bluedusk> 오피스는 kinsoft office, libre office, 구글독스로..
<bluedusk> 한글은.. 대안이 없군. 버리는수밖에 없나.;
<readytoact> 외부업무 호환성에 대한
<readytoact> -_- 배려죠.. 회사 라이센스도 있는데 뭐...
<readytoact> 오늘 신입 말고 먼저 들어온 선임들은 그렇게 쓰라고 했었죠
<readytoact> 리눅스에 한글/오피스 올리고
<readytoact> 마이피플/카톡까지 설치해서 쓰도록..
<readytoact> 오늘 신입한테 오더하는걸 보더니 배가 아픈가 보더라구요..
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/OccUco
<bluedusk> 대략 이런 환경이 되는건가요??
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 놋북에 우분투 설치해서 쓰는데 readytoact 님 밑으로 갔으면 사랑받는 후임이었을텐데..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 음 우분투 설치해주는 알바나 해볼까..
<readytoact> 듀얼모니터니까
<readytoact> 한쪽엔 가상띄우고 사는거죠
<ipeter> bluedusk: 와인으로 설치하신건가요?
<bluedusk> usb 떠둔거 있으니 dd로
<bluedusk> 아뇨 리미나요..;
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ
<readytoact> 저건 RDP네요
<readytoact> 원격데탑
<ipeter> 그나저나 파폭으로 바꿨습니다.
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/1ispHFm
<ipeter> 우분투에서요.
<readytoact> -_- 한국에선 윈도 없인 못살죠
<bluedusk> 듀얼 모니터면 이런 환경이 되는건가요??
<ipeter> 파폭 은근히 좋네요.
<Seony> 저는 파폭 로딩 오래 걸려서 좀 별로에요
<onlty> 그래서 저두 크롬이 좋던데;;;
<ipeter> 요즘 크롬 너무 무거워진듯하기도하구요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<onlty> 그런가요??
<onlty> ㅠㅜ
<ipeter> 그나저나 fiddler가 설치안돼요!!! (오열)
<ipeter> 진짜 반나절 다 소비하고도 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 크롬으로..;
<ipeter> 그래서 httpfox라는 부가기능 설치해서 web debuging 하고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 헐 전 왭은 진짜
<bluedusk> 웹은 모르겟..ㅠ
<Seony> 근데 그게 무슨 디버깅을 하는 거에요?
<ipeter> bluedusk: 저도 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 전에 패킷 분석하신다더니, 제가 생각하는 그 패킷분석은 아니었나보네요
<ipeter> fiddler는 http 디버거로요,
<ipeter> 모든 http나 https로 주고받는것들 잡아서 분석하는거예요.
<ipeter> fiddler가 proxy 서버로 되는거죠.
<Seony> 파일단위로요?
<ipeter> 모든 통신은 그놈 통해서 통신되서 다뜨고, fiddler는 중간에 정보도 자기가 값 변경해서도 가능하구요.
<Seony> 그러니까 파일단위로 이루어지는 건가요?
<ipeter> 그렇죠..?
<ipeter> 파라메터로 뭐 날라가면 response로 뭐 날라오고
<Seony> 음...  근데구글 개발자 도구에서도 비슷한 기능 있지않나요?
<ipeter> 쿠키 생성되는 값들이나 이것저것 blar blar
<Seony> 크롬 개발자 도구
<ipeter> 네 맞아요.
<ipeter> 가능한데요, 피들러가 조금 기능이 더 많아요.
<Seony> 좀 더 많은 기능을 제공하겠군요
<ipeter> 만일 서버가 죽으면
<ipeter> 테스트를 못하잖아요?
<ipeter> 근데 서버 살아있을때 리퀘스트값같은거 캡쳐해놓으면
<ipeter> 리스펀스도 캡쳐해서
<ipeter> 서버 죽어도 가상으로 테스트 가능한데..
<Seony> 오프라인 기능이 있는거군요
<ipeter> 뭐 저같은 신입이야 해볼 능력도 안되구요.
<ipeter> 그나마 책이 나와서 한권 사서 읽어보려구요.
<ipeter> 실지로 소스코드만 보다가 실제적으로 웹 디버깅되서 날라가고 날라온느거 보면 신기하더라구요.
<ipeter> httpfox도 심플하고 좋습니다.
<readytoact> http://uppix.com/f-2014_03_10_17320531d78a30015b273.png
<Seony> 근데, 웹앱 규모가 크지않으면 그냥 가상서버 하나 만들어서 똑같이 만들면 더 도움 될 것 같네요
<ipeter> readytoact: 저거 데스크톱에 있는 카카오톡 '비디오' 파일 두개 뭐죠!? -.ㅡ+
<Seony> SeaFile 쓰시네요
<Seony> seafile 그거 잘만든거 같더라구요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> Seony: 바탕화면 아이콘요? 아랫쪽에?
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 그거 foxit 리더입니다. seafile은 안써요. 저한텐 좀 안맞더라구요.
<Seony> 웹브라우저 책갈피에요
<readytoact> ipeter: 아동 입니다. 아동
<readytoact> 아.. ㅋㅋ 저거 넘의 서버 세들어사는데
<readytoact> -_-;; 안써요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스 클라이언트 보니까, iNotify 써서 만들었는데 사실 ownCloud 같은 기업이 왜 진작에 iNotify를 안써왔는지...
<readytoact> ipeter 아들 동영상
<ipeter> ?!?!
<ipeter> 깜짝 놀랬습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 컨퓨런스 쓰시네요
<ipeter> 클라우드네요?
<ipeter> 검색해서 이제 알았습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<readytoact> 컨플루언스
<readytoact> 네 회사에서 문서관리용으로 써요
<readytoact> 지라랑 같이
<bluedusk> 그렇군요..
<bluedusk> 사실 제가 이래 보여도
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라..ㅠ
<readytoact> 아니
<readytoact> 컴맹이 어찌 이방에!
<readytoact> -_- 말도 안되욧
<onlty> 에이 무슨 섭섭한 말씀을...저는 더해여
<bluedusk> 헠
<ipeter> readytoact: (뜨끔)
<ipeter> readytoact: (뜨끔)
<bluedusk> 컴맹은 오면 안되는..건가요 ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> readytoact: (따끔)
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<bluedusk> 아 큰일이네
<ipeter> readytoact: 여..열심히 하겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 울팀 저번주 회의하고
<bluedusk> 이제 팀내 메일은 영어로 보내자고
<bluedusk> ...그뒤로 팀메일이 한통도 안옴
<bluedusk> ........
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 메일 받기 싫을 때 좋은 방법이네요
<onlty> 'ㅅ'
<bluedusk> 문제는 제가 써야함..
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 러시안 룰렛 당함..ㅠ
<Seony> 그럼, 조낸 어렵게 쓰면 메일 쓰고나서도 한 1주일 후에 피드백 오겠꾼요
<onlty> 번역기 돌리ㄴ...
<Seony> 아... 1주일만에 출근하려니 일하기 싫네요
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님? 궁금한게 있는데요
<ipeter> Seony: 클라우드랑 그냥 서버 돌리는게 어떤 차이가 있을까요?
<readytoact> 컴맹 대환영!! -0-..
<ipeter> readytoact: (푸헤헤)
<Seony> ipeter, 어떤 의미에서의 클라우드에요?
<ipeter> readytoact: 고맙습니다.
<Seony> 클라우드 = 파일 서비스?  아니면, 클라우드 = 오픈스택 같은 가상화?
<ipeter> Seony: 아까 서버에 클라우드 구축하신다고 했는데, 그냥 서버 돌리는것과 클라우드 돌리는것과 차이가 어찌될까 생각이 들었어요.
<Seony> 아... 하긴 서버사이드 엔지니어한테 물어보나마나군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐, 서버 100대 필요한거, 클라우드 구축해놓으면 20대로 해결 되잖아요
<ipeter> 아하... 넹넹...
<ipeter> 제가 아직 지식이 부족하다보니 질문이 우매해도 이해해 주십시오..ㅠ
<ipeter> (여기분들 다들 욕하시는거 아닌지 두렵네요..ㅠ)
<Seony> 단독으로 돌려야하는 많은 서비스들이 사실 그렇게 많은 하드웨어 자원이 필요없거든요
<Seony> 저희만 해당하는 얘기일 수도 있겠지만, 뭐 예를 들면 사내 매뉴얼 시스템 같은 경우는 그냥 웹서비스만 돌아가면 되니깐요...
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 이런 경우는, 램1기가에 씨퓨 코어 하나만 할당해줘도 충분한거죠
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 그런거 하려고 서버를 구입하면 좀 돈 낭비잖아요
<ipeter> 음..네.
<Seony> 호스팅 회사에서 필요하기도 하구요...
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 이런저런 의미에서 요즘 오픈스택이 엄청 이슈죠...
<Seony> 근데 울나라에서는 많이 도입 안하는거 같더라구요
<ipeter> 그럼 오픈스택은 그냥 아이피로 찌르나요?
<Seony> 그게 아주 복잡해요
<Seony> 내부의 가상머신들이 통신하는 별도의 네트워크 주소가 있구요,
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 그걸 외부로 연결시켜주는 Floating IP라는 게 있어요
<ipeter> @_@
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 여기서 대강 설명할 수 없을만큼 복잡해요
<readytoact> 흠
<ipeter> 우와... >_<
<readytoact> 요즘은 오픈스택으로 넘어갈까 고민하는중인데
<readytoact> 한번 갖고 놀아보려고요
<readytoact> 제가 회사 들어와서
<readytoact> 서버를 전부다 가상화 해서 운영하거든요
<readytoact> 전부다 가상화로 밀어넣었어요
<ipeter> 스펙은 대략 어느정도 되야할까요?
<bluedusk> 헐
<Seony> 하여간, 오픈스택에서 가상머신을 구축하면 거기서 가상으로 생성되는 MAC address던지 ip 주소던지 하는 것들이 자동으로 생성되는데 암튼 좀 복잡해요
<Seony> 스펙은, 규모에 따라서 다르겠죠
<bluedusk> 굇수 레디투윀님
<ipeter> 제가 돌리는 서버는 펜티엄 모바일에 2기가 램입니다..ㅠ
<readytoact> ipeter 몇대를 운영하느냐 어떤서비스를 우녕ㅇ하느냐에 따라 다르죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도는 안되요
<ipeter> 허허...(낙담)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 보통
<Seony> 실습용이라도 최소한 씨퓨 코어가 4개는 되야되요
<ipeter> 허허..
<readytoact> 요즘 나오는 i5나 i7정도만 되도 아주 훌륭합니다.
<readytoact> 램만 충분하면 가상서버 3,4개는 뭐..
<Seony> 권장 실습용으로는 컴퓨터 2대 있어야하구요
<Seony> 그게 여러 노드를 하나로 통합하는걸 해보려면 2대가 있어야하거든요
<ipeter> 요즘 다행인게 컴퓨터가 재미있어요.
<bluedusk> 전 i5 1세대에 램 16기가로
<bluedusk> vm 10대 돌리고 잇어요
<ipeter> 근데 큰일인게 노는게 더 재미있어서 큰일입니다.
<bluedusk> 음핫핫핰
<ipeter> 램 16기가.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<Seony> readytoact, 제가 특별히 readytoact님에게만 설치 문서를 공유해드리겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> bluedusk: 멋지십니다 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> +_+ 오오옷
<ipeter> 저도 16기가긴 하지만..뭐... +_+
<readytoact> 역시 Seony님
<Seony> ipeter, i5에 램16기가 정도면 실습은 해볼만 해요
<bluedusk> 오오
<readytoact> 네 그정도면
<readytoact> 훌륭하죠
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 설치문서요?
<readytoact> 참고로 저희 회사 실제 운영 가상화서버가 두대인데
<ipeter> 근데 i7 램16 제 놋북 딱 한개라서요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> readytoact, 참고로, 오픈스택의 성지 "미란티스"에서 작성한 유료 자료에요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 한대는 32core / 80G RAM 이고
<bluedusk> 유료자료 ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 램이 80기가
<ipeter> 푸하할
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 한대는 i7 / 16G RAM 예요. 가상화는 Proxmox로 둘다 운영중이고.
<Seony> 음... 저희 오픈스택 노드는 한대당 램을 160기가씩 박았는데, 점점 모자라가요
<readytoact> Seony: 맨날 신세만 져서 어쩌나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 나중에 필요하실 때 얘기하세요.
<readytoact> Seony: -0- 우어어어어어 대당 160기가
<readytoact> Seony: 예 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 저도 나중에 굽신굽신...
<onlty> -0-
<bluedusk> 근데 readytoact 님 일하시는곳이 그 보안 관련 업체 아니였나요?
<ipeter> Seony: 근데 언제 해볼지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 현재 Compute노드 7대에 Controller 노드 6대 해놨어요
<ipeter> Seony: 지금은 우분투 익히는데만도..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 그 말만하면 다들 아시는..
<readytoact> 지금 운영중인 두대를 클러스터로 묶어보려고 하는데
<readytoact> bluedusk: 네 맞아요
<Seony> ipeter, 나중에 해보세요.  오픈스택은 개념을 이해하는 것만도 정말 어려워요.  저도 아직도 헤매고 있어요
<readytoact> 보안회사도 서버는 운영하죠. ㅋㅋ 개발서버 테스트서버
<readytoact> Seony: 진짜 오픈스택은 급이 다른거 같아요
<Seony> 네.  오픈스택은 급이 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 네. 감사합니다. 기억해두었다가 꼭 해볼께요.
<Seony> 오픈스택 하려면, 모든 분야를 다 알아야해요
<ipeter> 허걱
<Seony> 다시 말하면, 오픈스택 관련 업체는 어줍잖은 기술로 사업하는 회사가 아니라는 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 네 그래서
<Seony> 괴수 수준의 네트워킹 지식이랑, 파일시스템, 스토리지, 운영체제, 프로그래밍, 하드웨어 등등...
<readytoact> 쉽사리 손대기가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 오픈스택은 구축이 문제가 아니라
<bluedusk> 그리는게 문제라고 하던데요
<bluedusk> 시스템을
<Seony> 그건 처음 도입할 때 어려워보이는거구요, 실제 구축해서 사용해보면 그건 괜찮아요
<Seony> 운영 중 문제가 생겼을 때, 대체 어떻게 고쳐야할지 감이 안잡힌다는 거에요
<Seony> 저도 내일 출근하면 제 컴퓨터에 오픈스택 테스팅 환경 구축해야하는데,
<Seony> 걍 한대에 다 쑤셔넣을까 생각 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 하아...
<readytoact> 이거 맨날 동네 가상화만 갖고 노는거랑 차원이 다르네요
<ipeter> 전 빨리 vb에 윈8 제거해버리고 싶어요.
<Seony> 근데 재미는 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 우리 신입은
<ipeter> 순수 우분투로 돌아가고 싶은데 제약이 좀 있어서요.
<readytoact> -_- 하루종일 윈도우 업데이트만 하고 잇네요
<onlty> 'ㅅ'
<Seony> 블럭 스토리지라는게 개념이 아직 이해가 안가서 좀 문제지만...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이놈의 윈도우는...
<Seony> 블럭 스토리지라는게 결국 그냥 "물리적인 하드디스크" 같은 건가요?
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<Seony> 오브젝트 스토리지는 걍 파일 단위?
<bluedusk> 오브젝트는 파일이 아니라
<bluedusk> 음
<Seony> 굳이 해석하자면 객체 단위겠죠?
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 제가 이해하기엔
<readytoact> 오...
<bluedusk> 그 오브젝트 키 값에 저장을 하는
<readytoact> 어렵다
<bluedusk> 블록 스토리지는 그냥 일반 스토리지 개념이고
<Seony> 오픈스택에서 오브젝트 스토리지는 Swift이고, 블럭 스토리지는 Cinder가 제공하는데요, 이 블럭스토리지를 백업할 방법이 없어서 고민이에요...
<bluedusk> 오브젝트 스토리지는 그 오브젝트를 호출해서 저장? 하는
<readytoact> 오브젝트 스토리는 그럼
<bluedusk> 아 내공이 부족하니 주화입마 걸릴거 같네 고만해야지
<readytoact> 음... 일종의 맵핑을 통해서 가상머신에 적용되는건가요?
<Seony> 오브젝트 스토리지는 그냥 접근 API를 통해서 백업하면 되는데, 블럭스토리지는 어떻게 백업해야할지 이해가 안가네요...
<Seony> 오브젝트 스토리지는요, 쉽게 설명드리자면
<ipeter> bluedusk: ㅋㅋㅋ 동시대 분인게 확 느껴지네요..
<Seony> 아마존 S3 아시죠?
<readytoact> 네네
<Seony> 비슷하게 접근한다고 생각하시면 되요
<samahui> 쉽게 말해서 클라우드 컴퓨터 서비스에 활당된 물리적 스토리지를 블록스토리지라고 하면됩니다
<bluedusk> ipeter, 저 사실 꽃다운 19세라는..;
<readytoact> 사용하려다 언어장벽에 걸려 못써본 OTL..
<Seony> 파일마다 고유의 웹주소도 갖고있고 해서,
<readytoact> 흐음..
<Seony> 접근하기가 쉽죠.
<samahui> 컴에 저장장치를 추가하듯이 클라우드 시스템에 추가되는 물리적 하드를 블록스토리지라고 생각하면되죠
<readytoact> 아
<Seony> 공유도 쉽고, 업로드 다운로드도 쉽구요
<readytoact> 역시
<Seony> 그래서, 오브젝트 스토리지는 백업하려면 그냥 API로 전부 받아서 백업하면 되는데요,
<Seony> 블럭스토리지는 백업하기가 참 애매하단 말이죠..
<readytoact> -_- 동네 가상화 vmware따위가 갈 수 있는것이 아니군요
<samahui> 그에 반해서 오브젝트스토리지는 개정당 활당되는 컨테이너라고 생각하면 쉽습니다
<Seony> 네.  계정별로 생성할 수 있죠
<readytoact> 오픈스택 점점 끌리는군.. -_-;; 안돼..
<readytoact> 넘어가면 안돼~~~에~~
<readytoact> 사무실엔 KVM기반의 Proxmox, 집엔 Vmware ESXi를 운영중인데
<readytoact> 사용하면 할 수록 아직도 새로운 기능들이 많은데
<Seony> vmware는 비싸지 않아요?
<readytoact> Seony: esxi도 무료입니다.
<readytoact> 코어제한이 있는걸로 알고 있어요.
<Seony> 기술지원이 유료군요
<Seony> 아... 코어제한..
<readytoact> 근데 뭐 집에서 써봐야 코어제한따위
<Seony> 저희는 esxi 무료 버전으로 운영중인 가상머신이 딱 2대 있는데, 이걸 오픈스택으로 옮길 수가 없어요
<readytoact> Seony: 아 왜그런가요?
<Seony> kvm이랑 vmware랑 씨퓨스케쥴링이 다르다네요
<readytoact> 보통 가상화간의 마이그레이션이 대부분 되던데
<readytoact> 회사서 운영하는 Proxmox의 경우.. KVM기반인데
<Seony> 만약 오픈스택 하이퍼바이저로 kvm 쓰시면 esxi에서는 마이그레이션 안될 거에요
<Seony> 저도 저것 때문에 전에 고민 좀 했었거든요
<readytoact> 저희 회사 구닥다리 개발서버를 raw파일로 만들어서 밀어넣었는데..
<readytoact> 아 이게
<readytoact> 그냥 vmdk -> qcow2 이런 문제가 아니군요
<readytoact> CPU스케쥴ㄹ이 문제가 된적이 없어서..
<Seony> 맞아요.  그냥 컨버전 하는 수준은 아니에요
<readytoact> proxmox에서 제공하는 컨버팅 툴이 꽤 유용하긴했는데
<readytoact> 물리서버 몇대를 그냥 밀어넣었거든요
<ipeter> 저 이만 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 유료에요?
<readytoact> Proxmox 오픈소스입니다.
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<readytoact> https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Main_Page
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<readytoact> 제가 첨 접했을때 웹상으로 가상머신 관리가 되는 잇점때문에
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 오픈스택은 이미 웹 인터페이스가 잇으니, 이건 필요없겠네요
<readytoact> 요즘은
<readytoact> vmware도 웹으로 가는거 같더라구요
<readytoact> vSphere라는 관리도구가 있는데 이게 상위버전부터 웹콘솔로 간다나 뭐 그러던데
<readytoact> 아학;;;
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<readytoact> 한 일주일 잠을 제대로 못잤더니
<readytoact> -_-;; 생명이 곧 끊어질 것 같아요
<Seony> vmware도 아마 오픈스택 참여하고 있을껄요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 앉아 있기도 힘드네...
<readytoact> Seony: 아 그렇군요.
<Seony> 오라클도 참여 중이죠
<readytoact> 오픈스택은 하이퍼바이저도 선택인가 봐요 아까 말씀하시는걸 보니
<Seony> 오라클은 자기네 가상화 기술 있으면서...
<Seony> 네.  하이퍼바이저는 3가지를 선택할 수 있을 거에요
<Seony> kvm, xen, vmware
<readytoact> 그렇군요-
<Seony> 근데, 특별한 일이 없으면 다들 kvm 쓸 거 같은데요
<readytoact> 가상화를 쓰니까 아무래도 단순한 백업 유지관리가 편해서
<Seony> 리눅스에서 네이티브로 지원되니...
<readytoact> 새로 설치할때도 템플릿 가져다 쓰고
<readytoact> 백업도 이미지만 받음되고
<readytoact> 오늘도 사실 오전에
<Seony> 글쵸.  그냥 스냅샷 찍어서 보관하죠
<readytoact> jira랑 confluence 운영서버가 맛이가서
<readytoact> 백업 스냅샷으로 복구했거든요
<Seony> 요즘 들어서 드는 생각은, 오픈스택 내에서 돌아가는 수십개의 리눅스 가상머신들이 어차피 기본적인 커널은 다 같잖아요.  그것들을 공유할 수 없을까 하는...
<Seony> 그런 컨셉의 프로그램들이 나오고 있긴 하는데, 아직 테스트를 못해봤어요
<readytoact> 기존 가상화와 다른 개념이군요
<readytoact> '커널 가상화'
<Seony> 쉽게 말하자면, 어차피 리눅스 코어는 다 같잖아요
<readytoact> 네 그렇죠.
<Seony> 거기서 어플리케이션들만 다른건데, 그러면 커널이 하는 기본적인 기능만 공유하게 하면
<Seony> 하드웨어 자원을 아낄 수 있게 되는거죠
<readytoact> 그렇긴한데
<Seony> 가상머신들이 수십개씩 되어버리면, 얘네들 apt-get upgrade하는 것도 일이거든요
<readytoact> 커널에 대한 위협이 가해질 경우 오히려 데미지가 커지지 않나요
<readytoact> 사실 최근
<readytoact> 최근도 아니지.. 이미 해커들이
<Seony> 내부적으로 쓰는 머신들만 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 커널 후킹을 통한 해킹이 빈번했는데 그게 이번에 어떤 영역에서 터졌어요
<Seony> 게다가, 간단한 작업용으로 가상머신 하나 조그만거 만들었는데, 패키지 업데이트를 하도 안해서 하려니 하드디스크가 모자라서... ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 사실 알고 있으면서 묵과하고 있었는데.. 커널해킹이면 다 뚫리더라 이거죠.
<ipeter_> 들어가볼께요.
<readytoact> ipeter_: (__)
<ipeter_> 오늘 수고하셨습니다.
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter_> 네!
<ipeter_> 좋은 저녁되세요..!
<ipeter_> ^.^
<ipeter_> readytoact: (_ _)
<readytoact> 뭔가 집중 된 다는게... 관리적 측면에서 잇점이 분명이 잇지만
<readytoact> 그만큼 리스크를 갖고 가는거니까..
<Seony> 그렇긴 하겠네요
<readytoact> 사실 가상화도 제대로 하면은 하드웨어에 대한 기본적인 부분은 갖고 가야죠
<readytoact> 음... 대표적으로 전원 다중화와
<readytoact> 2차3차백업?
<readytoact> -_- 저희회사 그런거 없어요 -0-
<readytoact> 그냥 스냅샷만 다른 하드에 받는거지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 Docker라고 하는 오픈소스 툴이 각광받고 있는데요, 요게 오픈스택용 가상머신에서 딱 필요한 프로그램만 패키징화해주는 툴이거든요...
<readytoact> 음 그런 최적화 도구가
<Seony> 그러니까 가상머신을 최소한으로 줄여서 패키징해주는 툴인데, 꽤 괜찮을거 같더라구요... 실습해볼 시간이... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 그러게요
<readytoact> CD이미지로 너저분한 패키지 설치되느니
<readytoact> 꼭 필요한것만 콤팩트하게 설치가 되면 깔끔하고 쾌적하겠네요
<Seony> 오픈스택 가상머신들은 씨디 이미지는 안써요
<Seony> 우분투에서, 그런 용도로 만들어준 이미지가 따로 있거든요
<Seony> 몇십메가 정도 밖에 안해요
<readytoact> 와
<readytoact> 작다
<Seony> 250메가네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> +_+
<Seony> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/
<readytoact> 아항..클라우드 이미지
<Seony> 윈도우즈는 어마어마하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 무슨 툴이더라... 윈도우즈 초기화하는 툴 있잖아요
<Seony> 이름을 갑자기 까먹었는데, 암튼 그거 해서 이미지 생성하면 한 7기가 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ;;;;
<readytoact> -_- 여튼 거지같애
<Seony> 아... SysPrep
<Seony> sysprep 쓰면, 놋북 처음 새로 사서 킬 때 나오는 화면 있죠?
<Seony> 아이디 만들고 이름 새로 넣고 하는 그 화면...
<Seony> 다음번 부팅 때 그 화면이 나오게 할 수 있거든요...
<Seony> 그러니까, 업뎃 다 하고 필요한 툴 전부 설치해서 sysprep으로 포장해놓고 그걸 셧다운 시켜놓으면, 클라우드용 이미지가 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇게 되면, 새로 생성되는 이미지들마다 씨디키를 넣어야하니까 머신 고유 아이디가 안겹치게 되거든요
<Seony> 하여간 윈도그는 만악의 근원 ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 드디어 친구가 켄츠필드를 부활시켰습니다.
<Seony> 오오... 그럼 이제 잘 되나요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 큰 실수를 했습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 일단은 비디오카드에 전원선을 연결안했습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_KenzFld> 하이앤드 비됴카드는 전원연결이 되는 줄 알고 있었는데.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 쓴 비됴 카드는 다 보급형이라서요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 지금 켄츠필드로 쓰고 있습니다. ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 윈도7체험 지수가 ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요.다 7점이 넘어갑니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> cpu점수가 7.1
<yemharc> 7점대면 거의 최상급 아닌가요?
<Seony> 켄츠필드가 코어2쿼드 제품이군요
<yemharc> 7.9인가가 최고인걸로 알고 있는데
<razGon_KenzFld> 비됴카드 점수 7.4
<razGon_KenzFld> SSD를 달아서 7.4
<razGon_KenzFld> 이건 아마 sata 6G를 지원 못해서 그런거 같구요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 보유하고 있는 컴중에서 가장 숫자가 높습니다.
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 메인으로 쓰는것이. 6.9-7.4-6.5-6.5-5.6인데요.SSD를 쓰고 있지 않아서요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 제가 학회에서 받은 i5의 노트북이 7.1입니다!! 아이비브릿지.
<razGon_KenzFld> 전원은 왕창먹겠지만요.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 500W짜리 난로의 탄생.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 켄츠필드가 코어2쿼드입니다. 제가 쓰는 건, Q6600
<razGon_KenzFld> 세계최초의 쿼드코어입니다!
<razGon_KenzFld> 켄츠할배라는 말이 맞군요. 거의 이건 철권에서 나오는 헤이아치 같은 느낌이네요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<razGon_KenzFld> ye
<razGon_KenzFld> 허걱.
<razGon_KenzFld> 잘가시라는 말도 하기전에....ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 코어2쿼드만드로도 점수가 그렇게 높이 나오나보네요
<Seony> 아... 윈도우7이라 그런가
<samahui> 퇴근해야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui> 수고하셨습니다~
<Seony> 저도 이만 자러갑니다
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<razGon_KenzFld> 모두 들어가셨군요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 내일뵈요
<song> 안녕하세요 어제들어왔던 사람입니다.
<song> 어제 답변을 못듣고 나갔는데 오늘 노트북에 우분투 지원했는데 깔아놓고 드라이버 설치하려하니 우분투를 지원하지않네요.ㅠ
<song> 혹시 방법 없을까요?
<MK-BB> ...
<Markers> song님 노트북에 우분투를 설치했다는 말씀이신가요...?
<Markers> 지원했다는 말이 무슨뜻인지...?
<song> 노트북에 우분트를 설치했는데
<song> 레노버홈페이지가서 드라이버를 찾아보니까 윈도우7,8 밖에 없더라고요.
<song> 그럼 우분투드라이버 지원안하는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 조용하네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 아직 조용할 시간인가요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-11
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 시간되니까 다들 오시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 오늘 새벽에 왔어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> KT 정보 유출 확인 떴는데 확인하려면 개인정보 인증하고 활용에 동의를 해야 하는 황당함을 주는군요 ㅡㅡ
<yemharc> 다른데도 다 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 참......
<yemharc> 개인정보 인증은 이해하겠는데
<yemharc> 활용동의는 왜 해야 하는걸까요
<samahui> 미친거죠. 유출확인하는데 인증까지는 그렇다쳐도 활용동의라뇨
<readytoact> 오우
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 다 그런거지요...
<readytoact> 음.. 가상화를 옮겨타야하나...
<readytoact> 요 며칠 계속 말썽이네요
<yemharc> 그래도 요샌 개인정보 안 받고 이메일 가입 가능한곳이 점점 늘어나고 있어서
<yemharc> 그나마 위안이죠
<samahui> 개인정보를 받는게 문제가 아니라 관리 못하는 놈들이 문제죠
<samahui> 아무튼 국내 포탈이나 통신사나 금융사는 한번 갈아업기는 해야 할듯보여요
<readytoact> 동의
<readytoact> -_-.. 원인이 뭔지도 모르고
<readytoact> 돈만 발라서 해결한다고
<readytoact> 농협도 얼마전 뉴스에보니
<readytoact> 2016년까지인가.. 7600억 정보보호에 투자한다고
<readytoact> -_-... 사람 갈아치우는 인건비인가 싶었는데
<samahui> 아싸 기회다 이기회에 정보보호비 명목으로 돈좀 챙기자로 밖에는 안보입니다
<readytoact> 여튼.. 뭐가 문제인지 너만 빼고 다 아는데.. 진짜 모르는걸까요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 생각이라는게 없어 보이죠
<bluedusk> 그게 따지고 보면
<bluedusk> 정부 정책 자체가 문제인..;
<samahui> 정부에서 강격대응(세금뜯어지들이 챙기는거말고)을 확실히하고 법적으로 크게 책임지도록 만들어야 합니다
<samahui> 그리고 이런일 발생했을때 고객들이 다 타 통신사로 옮겨버려야 한다고 봅니다. 한번 망하는곳이 생겨야 정신을 차리죠
<samahui> 그럼 전 주민번호, 전화번호, 주소, 카드번호, 유효기간, 결제내역등 KT가 손수 뿌려준 정보를 기분좋게~ 받아들이며 일이나 해야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> LG가 제가 보내는 메일을 스팸처리 해 버리는군요
<bluedusk> 오오
<yemharc> 회사 그룹웨어 메일서버가 KT라 그런가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> samahui: 치명적인 모순이 있습니다.
<expatriot> anyone want to try skype talk with me?  I am in Argentina.  I want to see how well it works.
<yemharc> "정보유출, 보안사고가 발생하면 타 통신사로 옮겨간다" => 어디로 가면 되나요 ;ㅁ;
<bluedusk> 왜 그걸 여기서..ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> expatriot, this is ubuntu korean user channel,  may be i think you find wrong channel
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래도 게임하고 싶으니 계정 파달라는것보단 양호하네요
<yemharc> (...)
<bluedusk> 헐 겜하고 싶다고 계정 파달라는건 뭔가요?? ㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 생각보다 많더라구요
<expatriot> I am using Linux.  Does that count?
<yemharc> 좀 중증인 경우에는 게임관광 오는 외국인도 있더군요
<expatriot> malda skype: ishawn.   오
<samahui> 국내 온라인게임 하고 싶다고 가끔 계정 만들어주면 안되냐는 외국인을 본거 같은 기억이 나네요
<bluedusk> 아..;
<bluedusk> 이럴땐 써니님이 그립다는..
<samahui> 14.04나오는게 내일인가요?
<bluedusk> 4월 말 아닌가요?
<samahui> 4월이였나요?
<samahui> 흠... 왜 12일에 똥그라미를 그려놨는지 기억이 안나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 와이프 생일?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 아뇨
<samahui> 그건 17일이구요
<samahui> 당최 없는데 12일에 똥그라미가 되어있네요
<bluedusk> 아깝네요 맞출수 있었는데
<bluedusk> 5일 차이라니
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 보..보험 만기일이였군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 방금 전화와서 알았네요
<bluedusk> 엌
<yemharc> ..;;;;
<bluedusk> 상상하지 못했...
<bluedusk> 하아..
<bluedusk> 모든 채널이 다 조용하네요
<bluedusk> 가서 놀대가 없네.;
<samahui> 다른채널 어디자주가세요?
<bluedusk> english, freebsd, redhat, rhel perl-kr
<yemharc> rhel이 죽어 있다는건 좀 신기하네요...
<samahui> 여기저기 많이 다니시는군요
<yemharc> 제 기억의 rhel은 질문이란 떡밥을 던지면 답변자라는 피라냐떼들이 난투극을 벌이는 (왜곡 1000%)
<samahui> 전 예전에는 다 Freebsd나 redhat은 들어갔는데 요즘은 여기 우분투만 들어옵니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 여기도 예전보다는 훨씬 조용하자나요
<samahui> 다들 그렇게 되는거 같아요
<samahui> 무엇보다 SNS들이 발달하면서 IRC말고 폰으로 대화를 나누는 사람들이 많아서가 아닐까 조심히 생각해봅니다
<bluedusk> 으음..
<bluedusk> 왜 저게 실행시간에 급격히 줄었지.;
<bluedusk> 분명 30초대 걸리던건데.. 6초대로 줄었음..ㅡ;
<yemharc> ;;
<bluedusk> 불안하네.. 결과값은 제대로 나오는데..;
<yemharc> 뭘 돌리신건데 30초나...
<bluedusk> 압축풀어서 안에 필요한 텍스트들 가져오는거요
<bluedusk> 뭐 압축 푸는게 시간이 걸리긴 했지만..;
<samahui> 메모리에 데이터가 남아있어서 재실행이 빠른거 아닐까요
<samahui> 전 일 좀 하다 올께요~ 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<readytoact> 아옹..
<samahui> 점심들은 맛나게 드셨는지요
<samahui> 오후에도 힘내세요~
<samahui> Seony님 퇴근 벌써 하신건가요?
<samahui> 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 좀 늦게 퇴근했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇군요
<Seony> 안되는거 붙잡고 씨름하다가,
<samahui> 그래도 아무튼 시간대가 다르다는걸 알면서도 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 에라 모르겠다 내일 하자... 퇴근했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잘하셨어요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 나른하니 졸리네요.
<samahui> 졸릴때는 자야 합니다
<samahui> 전 감기가 심해서 병원다녀와야 겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 남은 하루 마무리들 잘하세요~
<ipeter> samahui: 약드시고 언능 쾌차하세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 하이요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 어흥어흥
<readytoact> 하와이 계신분이
<readytoact> 써니님이시죠?
<Seony> 네
<readytoact> bacula 시스템 글 쓰셨죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 왜요?  꼭 취조하시는거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 bacula가 불온선전물?
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아닙니다.
<readytoact> 백업솔루션 찾다가
<readytoact> 써니님의 사진을!!!!
<readytoact> -_-.. 보고야 말았네요
<Seony> 페북에도 있는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 컄캬캬캬캬
<readytoact> 그냥 편하게 백업 받는 시스템 사용해보려는데
<readytoact> -0- 설치가 좀 번거로워서 명령어 몇줄로 퉁치려고요
<Seony> 저 bacula 완전 사랑합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 정말 좋아요.
<Seony> 근데, 설치는 쉬운데 설정이  좀 복잡해요
<readytoact> 저걸로 DB백업도 받을 수 있나요?
<Seony> 개념을 이해하면 진짜 쉬운데, 처음 접하면 좀 어렵거든요
<readytoact> -_-.. 매뉴얼을 상세히 만들어 주셨는데 .. 그래도 저자가 계시니 직접 여쭤보는게 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 디비 백업은, 플러그인을 유료로 팔아요.  그냥 덤프해서 받는게 무료로 쓰기에는 제일 속편합니다
<readytoact> 아 덤프해서 로컬에 쌓고
<readytoact> 그걸 그냥 옮기는식으로요?
<Seony> 바큘라 설정파일에, 백업 전에 실행될 스크립트랑 백업 후에 실행될 스크립트를 지정할 수 있거든요
<Seony> 옮긴다기보단, 그 덤프 디렉토리 자체를 백업에 포함시키는거죠
<readytoact> 아 그렇군요.
<readytoact> 흠흠.. 일단은 급하니 커맨드라인으로 구축하고
<readytoact> 바큐라는 천천히 해야겠어요
<Seony> 백업이전 스크립트로 지정해놓으면, 스크립트 실행이 끝나기 전까지는 백업을 안하거든요
<Seony> 그러니까, 백업이 되는지 안되는지도 확실히 검증이 되구요
<readytoact> 바큐라도 -_- 가상화에 넣으면
<readytoact> 이상한 딜레마에 빠질 듯
<Seony> 저는 디렉터 데몬은 가상머신에 넣었어요
<Seony> 스토리지 데몬만 실제 서버에 붙였구요
<readytoact> 음.. 제가
<Seony> 그리고 오픈스택 가상머신들도 사실 바큘라로 전부 다 백업하고 있어요
<readytoact> 가상화서버를 운영중인데 백업을 어떻게 해야할지 고민 중이라서
<readytoact> 사실 바큐라를 써도.. 네트워크가 못받쳐줘서
<readytoact> 지금은 하이퍼바이저에 하드 추가로 달아서 거기다가 풀스냅샷 쌓고 있거든요
<Seony> 네트워크가요?  어차피 내부 아니에요?
<readytoact> 네 내부 맞습니다.
<readytoact> -_- 100이던 1G던
<readytoact> -_- 로컬만큼 속도가 안나와서
<Seony> 아~ 그거야 어쩔 수 없죠
<readytoact> 주초에 가상화 서버 하나가 뻗어서
<Seony> 용량이 어마어마한가보네요.  그 정도 속도가 필요하신걸보니...
<readytoact> 통으로 받으니..
<readytoact> 아뇨 얼마크진 않아요
<readytoact> 젤큰게 112G정도
<readytoact> 그래서 OS 스냅샷은 주단위로 받고 데이터만 따로 받으려고요
<Seony> 바큘라가 좋은건, 백업이라는 업무 자체에 크게 신경쓸 일이 없다는 거에요...
<Seony> 백업될 머신 하나 더 늘어난다?  그러면 그냥 설정파일 하나 복사해서 대충 이름 좀 맞춰주면 서버측에서 할 일은 끝이거든요
<readytoact> 그럼 (대상)서버 쪽엔 에이전트가 설치되나요?
<Seony> 일명 클라이언트라고 불리우는 파일데몬 설치해주면, 클라이언트 측에서 할일은 이게 끝이에요
<Seony> 아 사실 서버 측에서는 이름 맞춰주는거 말고 할게 하나 더 있네요
<Seony> 백업될 대상 지정
<readytoact> 경로?
<Seony> 네.  경로 포함시켜주고, 백업 스토리지 지정해주고...
<Seony> 그거 말고는 딱히 할게 없네요
<readytoact> -_-.. 갑자기 구축하고 싶어지네
<Seony> 일단 버박이나 브엠으로 실습해보세요
<Seony> 실습해보면서 개념만 이해하면 정말 무쟈게 쉽습니다
<readytoact> 이건
<readytoact> 저처럼
<readytoact> 바큘라를 가상서버로 구축하고 같은 노드의 서버들을 백업받아 저장하는건
<readytoact> 위험할까요
<Seony> 음... 혹시 제 블로그 읽어보셨어요?
<readytoact> 아뇨 아직 목차랑 대강대강 훑어보고 있어요
<Seony> 일단 개념을 좀 이해해야하는데요, 나중에 읽어보실거라고 생각하고 설명드리자면,
<Seony> 저는 실제로 디렉터 데몬은 가상서버에서 돌리고 있어요
<Seony> 스토리지 데몬만 실제 서버에 LTO-5 테입백업장치 붙여서 하구요.
<Seony> 스토리지까지 가상에서 돌리면, 나중에 뭔일 생겼을 때 정말 골치아플거 같아서요
<readytoact> 그러니까
<readytoact> 서버에 올라가는 데몬이 디렉터/스토리지 두개가 되는거군요
<Seony> 참고로, 스토리지 서버만 살아있으면, 클라이언트들은 어떠한 식으로든 복구는 가능해요
<readytoact> 서버에 올라갈 수 잇는
<Seony> 네.  그리고 그 서버 자체도 백업이 되려면 파일데몬까지 해서 3개가 올라가야하구요
<readytoact> 경우에 따라서 말씀하신대로 분리할 수 있고
<Seony> 네.  분리도 가능하고 심지어 추가도 가능해요
<Seony> 예를 들어서, 2개의 디렉터 데몬을 운영하는 것도 가능해요
<Seony> 공식적으로 한 대의 디렉터 데몬이 천대 정도의 클라이언트를 제어할 수 있다고 하거든요
<Seony> 근데 사실 디렉터 데몬을 여러개 돌려야하는 상황은 제가 볼 때는 좀 특이한 상황이 아니라면 없을 거 같구요,
<Seony> 스토리지 데몬은 분리를 시켜도 안시켜도 크게 상관은 없어요
<Seony> 어차피 스토리지 데몬이 하는 일은 그냥 I/O 뿐이거든요
<readytoact> 아..
<Seony> 씨퓨를 제일 많이 먹는게 파일데몬이에요.  그러니까 클라이언트.
<Seony> 디렉터 데몬이 백업명령 내리면, 클라이언트 데몬이 목록을 뽑아내거든요
<Seony> 뽑아내서 스토리지로 전송하는데, 목록을 뽑는 과정에서 파일들을 비교하느라 씨퓨를 좀 먹어요
<Seony> 근데, 백업 안하고 그냥 대기상태일 때는 씨퓨를 거의 안먹는다고 볼 정도에요
<Seony> top 열면 보인적이 없거든요
<readytoact> 흐응~
<readytoact> UI가 따로 있죠?
<Seony> 네.  3가지가 있는데 웹은 유료에요
<readytoact> OTL..으으
<Seony> 하나는 터미널용이고 다른 하나는 리눅스에서 돌아가는 GUI가 있어요
<madboxs> 테입백업 좋아하시면..
<readytoact> 아
<Seony> 근데 사실 웹보다 리눅스 GUI가 더 좋아요
<madboxs> amanda.
<readytoact> GUI있군요
<readytoact> 엥
<readytoact> 아만다가
<Seony> 아만다 유료 아닌가요?
<readytoact> 바큘라 UI였군요
<readytoact> -_-..ㅋ
<readytoact> 유룐가
<madboxs> 음. 아만다. 공짜. : )
<Seony> 뭐 하여간,
<madboxs> 저희 그거 쓰는지라..
<Seony> 근데, 바큘라 UI의 특징은, 아무데서나 디렉터 데몬의 접속이 가능해요
<Seony> 저번에 바큘라 교육받으러 갔었을 때, 바큘라 만든 프로그래머 만났는데,
<Seony> 완전 할아버지... ㅎㅎ
<madboxs> 오오.
<readytoact> 어이쿠.. 이놈의 가상머신.. 죽을라그러네
<madboxs> 전 일단 업데이트 리붓.
<madboxs> 그레이로그 새버젼 ~ 너무 좋아요 ㅋ.
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 제 노트북에 가상우분투가 벅벅 대넹
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot2014-03-10at20.58.55.png
<Seony> 요렇게 생긴 분이죠 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 홀홀홀
<bluedusk> 음냥
<bluedusk> 윈도우가 달랑 콘솔창만 뜨면
<bluedusk> 어케야하나요?
<bluedusk> 이건 뭔경우인겨.;
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/1iufsvY
<bluedusk> 하나는 저렇게 하나는 창 닫았더니..;
<readytoact> ndsin: 나와라
<bluedusk> 오옷
<bluedusk> 소환?
<samahui> 간만에 밤샘하려니 기침이 멈추질 않네요
<samahui> 밤샘하시는 분들 수고하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<samahui> 감기로 병원 다녀와놓고 또 밤샜더니 완전 기침 심하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 푸욱 쉬고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 고생 많으시네요
<samahui> 하와이 처럼 일정 기온의 지역에 살면 감기 잘 안거리죠?
<samahui> 안녕하세요. Seony님 부터 해야 되는데 약기운에 정신이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 감기는 잘 안걸리긴 하는데요, 아예 안걸리진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기도 날씨가 추울 때가 있거든요
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 그래도 여기보다는 났네요
<samahui> 역시 이민을.... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 대신 많이 게을러집니다
<samahui> 게으르다기 보다는 여유로운걸꺼예요
<samahui> 컴이 말썽인데 역시나 윈7설치하놈이 그러네요
<AutoWiZ> 아흐 간만에 사무실들어와
<AutoWiZ> 들어왔네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 고생이 많으시네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-12
<madboxs> 좋은 아침입니다.
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 하루 되십세요
<AutoWiZ> 이런 .,. 오타가
<AutoWiZ2> 으흠 네트웍이 왜 끊어졌을까나...
<samahui> 세 시스템에 어떤 OS를 설치할까 생각하다 재미로 솔라리스 설치중입니다
<samahui> 조만간 우분투 14.04나오면 그거 설치할 놈인지라 그때까지 기다리느니 가지고 놀아보려고 이것저것 설치해보고 지우고 하네요. 역시 제온에 SSD달아주니 빠르게 설치해볼수있군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> GUI있는 데탑 버전이요?
<samahui> 넵
<Work^Seony> 이안 머독이 초반에 잘 잡아놔서 그럭저럭 쓸만하죠..
<samahui> 그냥 가지고 놀아보고 지우고 또 다른거 설치해볼거라 다 디폴트입니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 쓰는 것 같은 느낌도 주고..
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 유닉스 느낌이 강하죠
<Work^Seony> 패키지 수가 많지않아서 좀 아쉽긴 해요.
<Work^Seony> 하지만 언젠가 zfs가 완벽하게 포팅만 된다면...
<samahui> 지금 망설이고 있습니다. 내부 개발자서버로 굴릴꺼라 그냥 centOS설치할지 아니면 14.04나온후 우분투로 갈지
<Work^Seony> 솔라리스는 어쩌면 거의 쓸일이 없을지도 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 마음은 우분투인데 보안등 생각하면 CentOS가 났지 않을까 싶기도 해요
<samahui> 솔라리스는 정말 재 재미용이예요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 내부 개발자용인데 보안을 생각해야하는 상황인가봐요
<samahui> 아무래도 보안은 신경써야될듯해요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 우분투 깔아서 iptables에다 80번 포트 제외하고 전부 닫는 걸로.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 내부에도 적이 있고 가끔 외부에서 작업한답시고 접속해놓고 딴짓하다 해킹비스무리당하고 그러더군요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 것도 괜찮은 방법이네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 아무튼 14.04정식 릴리즈되려면 한달이라는 시간이 남은지라
<Work^Seony> vpn 설치해서 vpn 포트 하나만 열어놓으세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그때까지 생각좀 해보고 투입하죠
<samahui> 그때까지는 제 장난감입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 마음같아서는 그래픽카드 쿼드로빼고 지포스달아주고 게임돌려보고 싶은마음이 커요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어떤 겜요
<samahui> 요즘나오는 게임 대부분이요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 겜을 끊고살다보니 뭐가 나오는지도 모르고 사네요 ㅎㅎ,,,
<samahui> 요즘 하도 게임을 안해서 뭐가 나왔는지도 모르거든요. 그래서 날잡고 주말에 싸악 받아서 설치해복 올만에 한번 파들어가볼까 싶은 마음이 생기네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도요 ㅋ
<samahui> 하지만 현실은 신혼여행 댕겨오면 바로 다시 업무투입용으로 바꿔야 할듯해서 포기했어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 디아블로 확장팩이 나온다길래 다시 성역을 지키러 갈까 고민 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 글고보니 요즘 하는 유일한 게임이 하스스톤인데 이놈도 안한지 벌써 일주일되어가네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 스토리만 한 번 깨고 또 삭제... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 디아블로3는 엔딩도 안봐서 확장나오면 해보고 싶기는한데 확 끌리지는 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 시간이 없고 전 초창기에만 해봐서 하도 접속불량나서 때려쳤었어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 시간은 있는데 부담스러워요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이번 토요일날 사이드잡 뛰는거 잔금 받으러 가는데, 그거 와이프한테 상납하고나면 제 수수료로 한 50만원 들어오네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아! 솔라리스 라이브로 설치하지 않고 text모드에서 설치하면 gnome자체가 설치 안되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 지금 집에 또 한 10만원쯤 있으니까, 이제 이걸로 뭘 또 사볼까 하고 고민을...
<Work^Seony> 네.  그거 서버 설치 모드에요
<samahui> 콘솔이 떠서 당황했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 10만냥이면 냉큼 디아3확팩나오면 달리시거나 전 이번에 해보지않은 GTA최신작을 해볼까 싶어요
<samahui> GTA실사패치가지하면 사양 어마어마하게 먹거든요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그게 집에 10만원 있고, 이번 주말에 50만원 들어와요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> GTA5도 그렇지 않을까 하는 생각이 드네요
<samahui> 하지만 현실은 콘솔에서 돌리는게 났다는...
<samahui> 60만원이면 새로운 장난감 구입을 추천드립니다
<Work^Seony> 어떤게 좋을까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이번에 아수스에서 나온 트랜스북인가 하는거 맘에 들더군요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 놋북은 지금도 너무 많아서 고민인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 11인치에 윈도우+안드로이드 시스템에 타블릿+키보드 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 그래도 땡기더라고요
<Work^Seony> 저번에 구입한 제온서버는 램 8기가 박았는데도 별로 모자라지 않아서 일단 그냥 그대로 두고요..
<samahui> 다만 한국은 하이마트가 유통을 맡아서 가격장난처대서 욕먹고 있습니다
<samahui> 이번 제온서버는 64기가 박아놨어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 남는게 램인지라 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개인 서버에요?
<samahui> 회사에 누군가 램을 오버스팩으로 주문해서요. 램이 좀 남아요
<samahui> 저라고 말 못합니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<samahui> 걍 가져다 꽂고 쓰다 가끔 집으로 들고간다는... 소문이... 소문은 소문일 뿐입니다
<samahui> 에헴..
<Work^Seony> 어제부터 오픈스택 설치실습 들어갔는데, 제대로 성공하면 집에다 설치하게 될 거 같은데... 그러면 램을 더 사야겠꾼요...
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 리프트나 빨리 나왔으면 좋겠는데,
<samahui> 개인서버라고 보기 힘든게 개발작업하다보면 팀단위로해서요 메모리 많을수록 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 그거 안나오니까 데탑용 스피커나 살까 생각 중이에요
<samahui> 네 오큘러스 리프트 나오면 저도 사고 싶어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 사운드쪽으로 빠지지마세요
<samahui> 거덜나요
<samahui> 깊이 빠지면 안되는 세계가 카메라와 스피커라죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘알고있습니다.  사실 막귀라서 그쪽으로 빠질 일은 없구요, 그냥 스피커가 없어서 하나 살까 하는 거에요
<samahui> 가다보면 끝이 안보입니다
<samahui> 그렇다면 우퍼달린 저렴한놈으로다가 구입하세요
<samahui> 우퍼의 울림이 생각보다 소리를 좋아보이게 만들어주더라고요
<Work^Seony> 사실 헤드폰이 있긴한데, 오래 쓰니까 귀가 아프더라구요
<samahui> 헤드셋이나 이어폰은 귀버리는 지름길인지라 전 안써요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui> 밤에 몰래~ 뭔가 할때만 써요 ^^;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 작업에 집중할 때는 밀폐형 헤드폰 끼고 음악틀어놓는게 제일 좋더라구요.
<samahui> 아! 회사에서 쓸때는 어쩔수없이 쓰죠
<samahui> 다른사람 방해하면 안되니까요... 하지만 왠만하면 뻔뻔하게 그냥 스피커 틀어버려요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스 사고 맥프로 사고나면 당분간 지름신은 영접하지 않을까 합니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 하긴 회사컴에는 보통 스피커를 안달아주니까 대부분 몰래 케이블 연결해서 이어폰으로 뭔가 듣고 있기는 하더군요
<samahui> 오큘러스에 맥프로면 당분간이 아니라 몇년간 지름신 영접하지 마셔야죠~
<samahui> 몇년이라고 해봐야 1년이겠지만요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 길어봐야 1년...
<Work^Seony> 구글글래스는 제 취향에 안맞겠더라구요
<samahui> 삼성 갤럭시글라스도 있어요 ㅋ
<samahui> 삼성에서 손가락키보드 특허도 냈더군요
<samahui> 구글글라스처럼 끼고 있을때 자판두드리는 방법으로 자신의 손가락을 자판으로 인식시키고 엄지로 두드리는 방식을 생각해 냈더군요
<samahui> 손가락 각 마디가 자판인거죠
<samahui> 머리는 좋은데 사용하다보면 엄지에 쥐오겠더라는....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잠시 결제해주고 올께요
<samahui> 슝~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드셨나요? 오후에도 힘내세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 요즘 의사협회 파업중인거 같던데 razGon님도 참여중이신가요?
<samahui> 안들어오셔서 쉬고 계셔서 안들어오시는줄 알았어요
<samahui> 흠... 네트워크 상태가 안좋군요
<razGon_chtZlla> samahui: 아직은 파업은 아니고 전초전입니다.
<samahui> 아직 완전한 파업은 아니군요
<samahui> 감기인데 병원갔더니 부분파업인지 아니면 시간제 파업인지 한다고 하더라고요
<razGon_chtZlla> 10일날은 집단으로 파업이 아닌 부분파업이구요.
<samahui> 아! 그렇군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 월요일은 낮시간에 그랬습니다.
<samahui> 네 제가 아파서 엊그제 병원갔다가 당했습니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 9시부터 6시까지만.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그게 무슨 파업인지.. 헐.,..
<razGon_chtZlla> 휴업이죠.
<samahui> 감기가 쉬이 안떨어져요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그건 그렇쵸
<samahui> 근데 그런다고 효과가 있을지 모르겠습니다
<samahui> 불통의 시대니까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 중요한건 협상을 더 해보구 24일부터는 전면 파업입니다.
<samahui> 24일이요? 병원 냉큼 다녀와서 감기 빨리 나아야 겠군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 협상이 그때전은 되겠죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 정부는 영업정지와 면허취소의 강격ㅇ으로 협박했죠.
<samahui> 그러면 다행이구요
<samahui> 네 정부에서는 강경하게 나가기로 노선을 잡은거 같더군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 그게 더 불붙인 꼴이 되었습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 지금도 의사들 불만이 아주 많습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 나이 35이면 대부분 가정을 잘 이루고 있을 나이인데. 가족하고 떨어져 살기 일수고요.
<samahui> 하루빨리 완만히 해결되었으면 좋겠네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 의사의 입장은 이대로 가도 무너지고 그런 법들이 도입되도 무너지기때문에 필사적으로 막는 겁니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 환자 보는것을 던질정도로 중요한 사안이죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 의약분업과 비슷한 맥락이죠.
<razGon_chtZlla> 의약분업이후에 의료비는 상승했죠. 특히 조제료가 상승했습니다.
<samahui> 오늘은 정말 무선랜 상태가 이상하네요. 자꾸 끊기는군요
<razGon_chtZlla> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2500670&cate1=860&cate2=13735&cate3=14883&cate4=45589&keyword=%BF%CD%BB%E7%BA%F1%B8%C1%B0%ED
<razGon_chtZlla> 이거 어떤지요?
<samahui> 괜찮은데요
<samahui> LG의 와이드 비슷하게 생겼네요
<samahui> ips에 360도 스위블되는것도 괜찮고
<samahui> 해상도 조금 더 높았으면 하는 부분빼고는 정말 괜찮네요
<samahui> 가격도 저렴하고요
<samahui> 듀얼DVI군요
<samahui> 흠... 저도 하나 구입하고 싶어지는데요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 파노라마 입니다. 제가 27인치 구입하려했는데. 환자분 들어오실때 눈이 마주치는게 의외로 중요하거든요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 27인치면 환자와 벽을 형성해버리기때문에...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 프로그래밍하는 입장에서 피봇까지 되었으면 좋겠지만 그것까지 바라면 안되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그리고 지금은 1680*1050을 듀얼로 구성해서 모니터 봅니다만. 서서히 맞가기도 해서요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 제가 전에 말씀드렸나요?
<samahui> 1680두개 였으면 옆으로 조금 좁아지겠네요 1280두배인 해상도니까요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 엘지꺼 구입하실거 같더니 이걸로 선택하신거군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 순전히 가격이 싸서요.
<samahui> 진료시 사용하는거라면 괘찮을거 같은데요
<samahui> 화면 회전시켜서 환자에게 보여줄수도 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 전에 친구에게 받은 구형cpu와 메인보드로 다시 구성했습니다. 램8기가에 SSD달아 보니
<samahui> 가격도 저렴하네요 전 피봇기능이 없다는 점 때문에 실구매로 갈 가능성은 낮지만 그래도 나름 구입하고 싶은 마음이 생길만큼 잘나온 모델같네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 7.1-7.1-7.4-7.4-7.4
<samahui> SSD가 진리죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 윈도우 체험지수. 그래픽카드는 HD4850
<samahui> 완전 쓸만하네요
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ 20여만원에 컴 다시 맞춘기분입니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> ^^;;감사합니다.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저 모니터는 단점이 DVI
<razGon_chtZlla> only
<samahui> DVI듀얼인점은 좋네요
<samahui> 아! HDMI가 없군요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 파노라마 모니터는 듀얼dvi여야 합니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 예
<razGon_chtZlla> 딱 업무용으로만.
<samahui> 나름 괜찮겠는데요 전 제 환경상 FHD이상의 모니터 아예 두개 놓는게 났기때문에 패스해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 쓸만하네요 지르세요~
<samahui> 지름신이여~ 강림하소소~~~~
<samahui> 에헤라디아~~~
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 고민이에요.
<samahui> 업무에도 좋은데 가끔 영화볼때 정말 볼만하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 느낌이. 가슴없는 윤아냐. 혹은 빵빵하고 육감적인 효린이냐.
<razGon_chtZlla> 이런 느낌?
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오늘 정말 무선랜 상태가 최악이네요
<samahui> 공유기 교체 시기가 되어가는거 같습니다
<samahui> 가슴 빵빵한 윤아는 안될까요 ? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 가능하죠...ㅎㅎ 근데 그리되면 가격이..
<razGon_chtZlla> 34인치짜리 파노라마 모니터 있던데요. 2560*1440
<razGon_chtZlla> 돈이없네요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui> 세로해상도도 마음에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 옆으로 긴거보다 위아래 긴게 더 좋아요
<samahui> 작업할때 편하거든요
<samahui> 지르세요~!
<samahui> 지름신은 멀리 있지 않습니다. 바로 자신의 지갑속에 계십니다~
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 카드라는 이름으로 현신하시고 계십니다~ 지르세요~
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ 카드를 지르면 마눌님께서 쀏!!!
<samahui> 그럼 현금이라는 순교자로 지르세요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 아무튼 지르세요~
<samahui> 전 일땜시 나가볼께요.
<samahui> 즐거운 오후 시간들 보내세요~
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요~
<razGon_chtZlla> 퇴근합니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!?
<Realignist> 늦었지만 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<onlty> 안..녕하세요??
<ipeter> Realignist: 오옷!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Realignist> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저야말로 불쑥이네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Realignist: 여기서 처음 말씀 나누는것 같습니다.
<ipeter> Realignist: 처음 인사올립니다.
<Realignist> 넵~ IRC는 자주 안들어가다가 들어온거라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Realignist> 그냥 메신저만 쓰다가 IRC를 쓰게 됬는데 생각보다 좋더라구요...
<onlty> 'ㅅ'
<ipeter> 네~
<ipeter> 저도 여기 온지 얼마 안되는 뉴비입니다.
<ipeter> 잘 부탁드려요...!
<samahui> 모두 늦게까지 고생들이 많군요
<samahui> 힘들내세요
<ipeter> samahui: 사마휘님!!
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 밤늦게 들어오셨군요
<samahui> 늦게까지 수고가 많으십니다
<samahui> 저도 열심히!
<ipeter> 계속 남아있을께요.
<ipeter> 늦은밤 함께해주세요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 야근 고고입니다.
<ipeter> 하나만 여쭤볼께요.ㅠ
<ipeter> 제가 svn을 구축햇는데 전원을 켜고 나서
<ipeter> service svnserve start햇는데
<ipeter> svnserve: 루트 경로 '/home/svn-repos'은(는) 존재하지 않거나 디렉토리가 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜬에ㅛ
<ipeter> 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 어떻게 해야할까요?
<samahui> 간단하게 디랙토리를 만들어주세요... 하는데 나가셨네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> samahui: 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<samahui> 어디 가셨어요
<samahui> 어디 댕겨오세요?
<samahui> 갑자기 없어져서 놀랬습니다
<samahui> 그거 폴더 만들어주면 됩니다
<samahui> 해당 저장소를 만들어주는거죠
<samahui> svnadmin create -fs-type fsfs /home/svn/repos
<samahui> 이런식으로요
<samahui> 이상입니다
<samahui> 전 다시 일하러 잠수 합니다 ^^ 새벽에 안졸고 일잘안되면 만나요~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어엇!! 가셨군요!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 잠시 일하는 사이
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 svn/repos 폴더가 이미 있어요!!!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그래서 질문을 드린거예요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 조금있으면 잠자리에 들듯합니다.
<ipeter> 안줌시나요?
<ipeter> samahui: 화이팅하세요.
<samahui> 잠깐 졸다가 푹 잤네요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다. 오늘도 화이팅!
<Work^Seony> SQL 질문 좀 하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> startdate이랑 enddate이라는 컬럼이 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 여기에는 10자리 정수가 들어가거든요...
<Work^Seony> startdate과 enddate 범위 안에 들어가는 레코드의 갯수를 반환하려는데 이게 그냥 단순한 쿼리로는 작동이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 해본게 SELECT * FROM oc_room_rsv WHERE startdate >= 1394487000 OR enddate <= 1394488800;
<Work^Seony> 아... OR가 아니라 AND로 했습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 조금씩 다가오네요
<yemharc> 14.04 Release date !!
<yemharc> 이래저래 해도 역시 LTS 릴리즈는 항상 기대됩니다
<Work^Seony> 발표일 결정 났어요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-13
<madboxs> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<madboxs> ipeter, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=cjy690&logNo=100023500005
<ahoops_> 여기 공리랑 같이 나온 남자 배우 이름 아시는분 계세요?
<ahoops_> 이놈이..브래드피트랑 검나 닮았는데 피트는 아니고..
<ahoops_> 2명 서양얘한테 물어봤는데 전부 첨에는 브래드 피트아니냐 하더니 다시 보고 아니네 이름은 모르겟네 요러네요.
<Work^Seony> 콜린파렐 같이 생겼는데요
<ahoops_> 찾아볼게요..
<Work^Seony> 콜린 파렐 유명하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 갑자기 오늘 아침에 이양반이 출연했던 영화 ost가 듣고싶어져서 난리에요.
<ahoops_> 전 아직도 잘 외국얘들 이름은 어렵더라구요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony++
<Work^Seony> +1 인가요? ㅋㅋㅌ
<ahoops_> 넹 카르마 +1
<ahoops_> London Boulevard엿군요.
<ahoops_> 영화는 인상적이지 않았는데, ost가 대개 인상적이였어요.
<ahoops_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlLErD47ymM
<ahoops_> 이놈이 듣고 싶었어요!
<Work^Seony> 퇴근이나 해야겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 집에서 뵈요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 여기 irc 주소랑 포트 번호가 머였죠 -_-? 또 까먹었넹; irc.ubuntu.com     /   6667이었던거 같은데... 왜 안 되지;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> samahui: 아직까지 깨어있으신가요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 아 제가 아니군요
<bluedusk> ..
<ipeter> 아이고..
<ipeter> bluedusk:  사마휘님이 어제 늦게까지 계셨거든요..
<Markers> 접속하기 힘드군여.
<Markers> 혹시 허드슨 쓰시고 있는분 계신가요?
<samahui> 아직 안자고 있어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 일하고 있죠 당연히
<samahui> 밤샘했더니 힘들기는하네요
<samahui> 오전에 잠깐 눈붙이고 와서 좀 괜찮네요
<samahui> 그럼 오후도 힘차게~ 화이팅!!!
<ipeter> Markers: 저 젠킨스 쓰고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 허드슨 신버전이요.
<ipeter> ant빌드 사용하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 잘은 몰라요. 다 하고 서버 반영할때만 사용해서요.
<bluedusk> 뭔지 모르겠다
<bluedusk> 잠자코 가만히 있어야지
<ipeter> 읍. 질문드려도 될까요...?
<ipeter> service svnserve start 하면
<ipeter_> 라고 뜹니다.
<ipeter_> 이렇게 /home/svn-repos'은(는) 존재하지 않거나 디렉토리가 아닙니다.
<ipeter_> 라고 뜹니다.
<ipeter_> 근데 지금 폴더 구조가
<ipeter_>  ㅡ> /home/svn/repos# 이렇게
<ipeter_> 되어있거든요.
<ipeter_> 서버 리붓을 하기 전에는  home/svn/rpos#에 trunk, branches, tags 를 사용했는데
<ipeter_> 리붓을 하고 나서는 /home/svn-repos를 사용하나보네요. (전에 실패했던 svn구축 구조)
<ipeter_> 이거 어케 고쳐야하나요?
<ipeter_> 리붓하고 나니 설정이 바뀐듯하네요.
<ipeter_> service svnserve start를 해도 안먹네요.
<Markers> ipeter님 혹시 허드슨 서비스할때 포트번호 바뀌는 방법 아시나요?
<Markers> 제가 검색해서 찾아서 허드슨 환경설정 파일을 건드려봐도 포트가 변경이 되질 않아서요;
<ipeter_> 즉 웹창에서 허드슨을 띄었을때
<ipeter_> 주소(아이피주소):포트번호
<ipeter_> 이것 바꾸고 싶으시다는거죠?
<Markers> 네. 기본설정이 8080인데 80으로 포트 안 적게끔 하고 싶은데 안되네요;
<ipeter_> 근데 저도 구글링해서 젠킨스 포트번호 설정해주는 파일 바꿔주면 되던데..
<ipeter_> 80으로요?
<ipeter_> 80은 다른게 사용하고 있지 않아요?
<Markers> 최종적으로는 주소/hudson 머 이런식으로 하고 싶지만.. 일단 단계별로..
<Markers> 웹서버 포트인데 웹서버 포트는 안쓰고 있는뎀..
<ipeter_> 미사용포트인데 80이 안된다...왜그러지..
<Markers> 제가 centos 사용하고 있는데 어제 설치 시작해서 돌려보고 있거든요.
<ipeter_> 네네
<Markers> 포트 변경에서 막혀서 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter_> 포트번호 80 미사용중이신게 확실한가요?
<ipeter_> 음..왜 안되지..?
<ipeter_> 허드슨 포트번호 바꾸는데는 큰 문제가 없었는데..
<Markers> 네. 80.. 그러니깐 localhost를 치면 아무것도 안뜹니다.
<ipeter_> 다른 빈 포트번호 바꾸셨을때도 그녀석도 안되던가요?
<Markers> 8080이요?
<ipeter_> 7569 뭐 이렇게 임의로 미사용중인 포트번호로 바꿔보시고
<Markers> 음 확인해볼께요.
<ipeter_> http://localhost:7569 이렇게 쳤을때 젠킨스 뜨면
<ipeter_> 80은 아마 설정상 안되는 포트번호일수도 있는데요..
<Markers> 흠.
<Markers> 저 혹시 그럼 주소/hudson 이러게 맵핑하는 방법은 아시나요? 제가 아는 선배가 현재 이런식으로 돌리고 있는걸 보아서.
<Markers> 직접 연락해서 물어보고 싶지만 연락이 안 닿는 분이라 ...
<ipeter_> 아, 그건 저도 찾아봐야할듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter_> 왜냐면 저희 회사 젠킨스 주소도
<ipeter_> 아이피:포트넘버
<ipeter_> 이렇게 되어있거든요.
<Markers> 저게 정확히는 허드슨 설정이라기 보다는 웹서버 설정인거 같기도 하고..;
<ipeter_> 어쩌면 무선공유기 포트포워딩때문에 그럴수도 있어요.
<ipeter_> 만일 제서버 젠킨스 띄운다면
<ipeter_> identification@iptime.org:포트번호 이렇게 외부에서 접속한다면
<ipeter_> 젠킨스가 뜨겠죠?
<Markers> 저 혹시 허드슨 띄우실때 명령어 머 쓰시나요 -_-?
<ipeter_> 즉, 그렇게 주소 매핑은 한번 찾아봐야할듯싶습니다.
<ipeter_> service jenkins start
<ipeter_> 입니다.
<Markers> stop하면 중지 되나요?
<ipeter_> 네 그렇습니다.
<Markers> 이거 허드슨 start는 잘되는데 stop은 안먹히네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> service jenkins restart
<ipeter_> 이렇게 해보세요.
<Markers> 프로세스 검색해보니 restart 할때마다 허드슨이 새로 하나 떠 뜨네요.
<ipeter_> 헉
<Markers> 음 포트 변경해서 새로 띄워보니 7569포트 번호로 변경은 되었습니다.
<ipeter_> ps 확인해보세요.
<ipeter_> 거기에 포트번호 뜨니까요.
<Markers> ps로 확인은 했는데 음..
<ipeter_> 아, 그럼 아이피주소:변경하신 포트번호 치시면 젠킨스화면 뜨나요?
<Markers> 80으로 변경을 해볼게요. 근데 왜 stop이면 프로세스 죽어야되는거 아닌가요? 그냥 멈춤 상태인건가
<Markers> 넵
<ipeter_> ??
<ipeter_> 저는 스탑, 스타트 잘 먹는거 같습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 제가 내공이 약해서
<ipeter_> 트러블 슈팅 처리하는게 미숙합니다.
<ipeter_> 죄소합니다.ㅠ
<Markers> 아니예요. ㅋ
<Markers> 트러블 슈팅은 다 미숙하죠 얼마나 경험했냐인건데 ㅋㅋ..
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 80포트를 누가 쓰고 있으면 안되는거가요?
<Markers> 80은 안뜨네;
<Markers> ps로 검색해보면 --httpPort=80 으로 옵션이 주어진게 보이는데.
<ipeter_> 네네.
<ipeter_> 음..80은 다른 서비스에서 사용중인가보죠.
<ipeter_> nmap으로 한번 확인해보심이 어떨까요?
<Markers> 어떻게 사용하는거죠? nmap?
<ipeter_> 잠시만 기다려주시겠어요?
<Seony> nmap ip
<Markers> nmap 패키지 설치 해야되나요? 명령어 없는데
<Seony> 네
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 구세주 서원님이다!
<ipeter_> 서원님 헬프입니다.
<Seony> 무슨 일인데요?
<ipeter_> 어쭙지않은 지식으로 Markers 님 도와드리느라 진땀입니다.
<ipeter_> 서버에서 젠킨스 띄우고요.
<Markers> ip가 실제 ip였군요 ㅋ 문자가 아니라 ㅋ
<ipeter_> 포트번호를 바꾸셨는데
<ipeter_> 80은 안된데요.
<Markers> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<Markers> 25/tcp   open  smtp
<Markers> 111/tcp  open  rpcbind
<Markers> 631/tcp  open  ipp
<Markers> 873/tcp  open  rsync
<Markers> 5900/tcp open  vnc
<Markers> 5901/tcp open  vnc-1
<Markers> 5902/tcp open  vnc-2
<Markers> 6001/tcp open  X11:1
<Markers> 6002/tcp open  X11:2
<Markers> 이거밖에 없네요.
<ipeter_> 그래서 80이 사용중인지 아닌지 확인 하려구요.
<Seony> sudo netstat -ltnp
<Seony> 근데 제가 알기로, 웹서비스가 아닌걸 80번에 하면 안되는걸로 알고있어요
<Seony> 그러니까, 1번부터 1024번 내에서는 안되는 걸로 알고있어요
<ipeter_> 우오...단박 해결.
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<Markers> http://pastebin.com/6Fs2d1fJ 이렇게 되어있습니다.
<Markers> 흠.
<Markers> 근데 허드슨이 웹서버위에서 돌고 있는거 아닌가요? 허드슨 보니깐 war였던가 파일을 톰캣에 적재시키던거 같던데.
<ipeter_> 음... 제 젠킨스 포트도 1000으로 되어있는데...ㅠ
<Seony> 80번 포트에서 동작하는 서비스가 없네요
<Markers> 네. 일단 없는걸로 알고 있어서.
<Markers> 그럼 Seony님이 말씀하신거처럼 80포트에는 웹서비스 아닌걸 못한다는건데 음..
<Markers> 허드슨이 웹서비스 해주는거 아니던가요 -ㅁ-;;;
<Markers> ....
<Markers> 알고 있는 지식이 막 엉클어진다.
<Seony> 포트번호를 바꿔서 서비스를 재시작한거라면, 얘기하시는 그 프로그램의 로그를 확인해보세요
<Seony> 허드슨이 뭔지는 잘 모르겠지만, 그 프로그램이 파일을 톰캣에 적재시키는거라고 얘길 하셨으면, 그건 톰캣이 웹서비스를 해주는 거겠죠
<Seony> 그리고 그 톰캣은 아파치에서 돌리는 것이구요
<Seony> 그렇다면, 포트변경은 톰캣에서 해야겠네요
<Markers> 음..
<Markers> 근데 제가 말하거긴한데 약간 이상한게 지금 다른포트로는 동작이 되거든요. 그땐 톰캣 서버 돌리지도 않는 상태인데.. 흐메;
<Markers> 흠;
<Seony> 프로그램에서 제공하는 공식 매뉴얼을 확인해보는게 나을거 같네요
<Markers> 네 확인해볼게요. 근데 Seony님은 CI 툴은 안 쓰시나봐요?
<ipeter_> 웹쪽 아니면 ㅆ아이 툴 쓰실일이 없지 않을까요?
<Seony> 쓸 일이 없어서요
<ipeter_> CI
<ipeter_> 네네.
<Markers> 웹쪽 프로그래밍 아니면 쓸일이 없다는 뜻인가요?
<ipeter_> 네 맞습니다.
<ipeter_> 젠킨스라는게 서버에 배포용 톨이잖아요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라, 하는 일과 주요 관심사가 네트워킹이랑 서버 쪽이거든요
<ipeter_> 서원님 네트워킹 추천 책 있으신가요?
<ipeter_> 뭐 막 원서 추천해주시는거 아닐런지..ㅠ
<Seony> 음... 후니의 쉽게쓴 시스코 네트워킹
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 저같은 초보자 가능한가요?
<Markers> svn이랑 연동해서 사용하면 커밋하고 나서부터는 테스트 및 배포까지 싹 다 해줘서 좋은거 같아서 쓸려고 맘 먹고 있었는데 ㅎ
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 후니의 시스코 네트워킹을 다들 추천하더군요. 물론 전 아직 안 읽어봣어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> Markers: 젠킨스가 최고죠.
<Seony> 근데, 시스코 장비가 없으면 책의 반 정도는 쓸모가 없어요
<Markers> 거의 네트워크에선 바이블처럼 추천하던데;
<Seony> 그래도, 기초적인 부분에서 설명이 잘 되어있어서 앞부분은 볼만해요
<ipeter> 시스코장비..덜덜덜
<ipeter> 당장 우분투 서버도 옛날 구닥다리 놋북으로 감지덕지 돌리는데요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 아 서원님?
<Seony> 시스코 장비 없어도 걱정 안하셔도 되는게, 시스코 장비를 흉내내주는 에뮬레이터가 있거든요
<ipeter> 저 svn 서비스가 문제 생겼습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> svn은 안써봐서 패스입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아악(오열)
<ipeter> 서원님이 안되다 하시면 저는 어떻게되는거죠?
<ipeter> (풀썩)
<Seony> 저는 애플리케이션 개발 관련한 서버 관리자가 아니라, 네트워킹이랑 인프라스트럭처에 관련한 서버관리를 하거든요...
<Markers> 무슨 문제이시길래;
<Markers> svn은 써본경험은 있긴한데 -ㅁ-..
<ipeter> 서비스를 리붓했는데 자동으로 svnserve를 구동시키는 잡업을 않해서 수동으로 해줘야하거든요.
<ipeter> 근데 service svnserve start하니까.
<ipeter> svnserve: 루트 경로 '/home/svn-repos'은(는) 존재하지 않거나 디렉토리가 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜨는거예요.
<ipeter> 이건 과거 설정이었거든요.
<ipeter> 구축했다가 trunk를 잘못만드는 바람에
<ipeter> uninstall하고
<ipeter> 다시 만들었습니다.
<Markers> 시작은 되는데 db를 못 읽는다는건가요..?
<ipeter> 구조가 /home/svn/repos 로 변경해서 svn을 다시 구축했거든요.
<ipeter> db를 못읽는건가요?
<ipeter> 지금 저장소 구조는 /home/svn/repos 여기인데
<Markers> svn-repos가 저장소 말씀하시는거 아닌가요? svn 커밋햇을때 자료들?
<ipeter> 현제 구동시키면 이전에 설치했던 svn 설정이 남아있습니다.
<ipeter> 이렇게요. /home/svn-repos
<ipeter> 네. 근데 그건 과거 설정이구요.
<ipeter> 다시 설치해서 현재의 저장소 위치는 /home/svn/repos
<ipeter> 입니다.
<ipeter> service svnserve start하면 설정이 과저 설정으로 /home/svn-repos 요기를 구동시키려해서
<ipeter> 시스템에서 svnserve: 루트 경로 '/home/svn-repos'은(는) 존재하지 않거나 디렉토리가 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 이렇게 문구를 띄우네요.
<Seony> 그럼 패키지 삭제하고 설정파일까지 전부 다 지운다음 다시 설치하시면 되죠...
<ipeter_> 으읍...ㅠ 지금까지 커밋했던 파일 작업을 다시해야해서요..
<ipeter_> 그래서 혹시 svn 서비스 디렉토리 설정을 바꿔주는 config파일이나 방법을 찾고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그러면 궁여지책으로 그냥 /home/svn-repos에 링크를 걸어보세요
<ipeter_> 구글링 중인데 잘 안보여서요.
<ipeter_> 뉍 알겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 고맙습니다 서원님
<ipeter_> 한번 해보고 결과 말씀 드리겠습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<ipeter_> root@microbesus:/home# ln -s /home/svn-repos /home/svn/repos
<ipeter_> 이렇게 해보니
<ipeter_> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/home/svn/repos/svn-repos': 파일이 있습니다
<ipeter_> 일케 뜨네요.
<samahui> 해당 폴더 소유권 확인해봐요
<samahui> 전 나가야되서~ 슝!~
<ipeter> 뉍
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<madboxs> 안녕하세요.
<madboxs> 잠시 리붓.
<Markers> 흠.. 이거 url 매핑 어떻게 하는거지 -_-ㅋ
<Markers> 어렵넹
<AutoWiZ2> 안녕하세요~ ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ2> 사무실에서 넷마블~~ 소리가 울려버렸어요  네비로 쓴다고 음성 올려놓고
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ2> 서원님 안녕하세요~~
<onlty> 안녕하세요
<onlty> 모두의마블 하시나요??
<Markers> 그게 먼가여 먹는건가여
<Seony> 카카오 겜인가보네요...
<Markers> 음 허드슨 이거 도대체 어떻게 도는거지 -ㅁ- 웹서버가 동작 안하는데 ㅋ
<onlty> 카카오게임 초대장을 차단하면 다른 게임으로 개인채팅방이 도배가 되고 있습니...
<samahui> 잠샘을 했더니 머리가 띵하니 자야겠네요. 오늘은 이만 들어가 보겠습니다. 신혼여행다녀와서 접속할께요... 어쩌면 여행지에서 접속할지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 주말보내시고 행복한 하루 마무리 잘하세요~
<AutoWiZ2> 결혼 축하드립니다~~
<AutoWiZ2> 자리엔 안계시지만 마음만이라도 ㅎ
<AutoWiZ2> 카카오 게임 설치한 다음 카카오톡에서 메시지 차단하면 안오긴 합니다만. 모든 게임을다 차단할수도 없고 음.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ2> 안녕하세요 이런 늦은시간에 어인일로
<ipeter> 오토위즈님!
<ipeter> 집에 도착해서 공부중입니다!
<ipeter> 리눅스책 내일 교보문고 함 가보려하는데...으으으..ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-14
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 어느덧 바쁜 직장생활에서도 여기가 소소한 즐거움이 되는듯한 느낌입니다.
<ipeter> 여기 계신분들하고 시간될때마다 이야기 나누고 참 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 irc가 있는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 불.금.입.니.다.
<ipeter> 화이트데이요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요.  미국은 화이트 데이가 어 ㅂㅅ어서 몰랐어요
<ipeter> 네..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그때 서원님께서 화이트데이 없다고 말씀해주신거 기억납니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아! 어제 svn 해결했습니다.
<ipeter> 이전에 설치했던 폴더로 자동실행 잡아놨더래서
<ipeter> 차후 설치했을때 svn서비스로 잡아놨던 폴더로 바꿔주니까 해결되었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 역시 뭐가 잘 안되는 경우는 대부분 "소소한 실수"에서 나오죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그게.. /etc/init.d였던가요?
<Work^Seony> 거기는 서비스 데몬 스크립트가 있는 곳이에요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 거기에 옛날 설치시 잡아놨던 폴더로 지정되어서 나중에 다시 설치했던 폴더로 서비스가 안되던거였더라구요.
<ipeter> 바꿔주니 제대로 되는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국 날씨는 어때요
<ipeter> 오늘 정말 좋은것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 봄은 항상 옳아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 춥다춥다 할 때가 엊그제 같은데 벌써 봄이 왔네요
<ipeter> 그러게요..
<ipeter> 구글링했었을때 뭔가 허전했는데
<ipeter> 밑줄이 사라졌습니다.
<ipeter> 뒷북인가요?
<Work^Seony> 한 2일 된거 같던데요
<ipeter> 저도 뭔가 말하기 힘들었는데 방금 기사보고 알았습니다.
<ipeter> 신기신기합니다. +_+ 그런변화가..
<ipeter> 아버지 생일선물로 스웨터 괜찮을까요?
<ipeter> 봄 스웨터요.
<ipeter> 산뜻한 하늘색이나 연두색으로...
<ipeter> 연세가 많으셔서 잘 어울리실지 걱정이네요.
<Work^Seony> 옷은 늘 좋은 선물이죠
<Work^Seony> 이맥스를 배워볼까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 검색해봤는데 잘 모르겠어요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 델이 은근히 물건 잘 만드는거 같네요.
<ipeter> 모니터도 좋고,
<Work^Seony> 이맥스는 프로그래밍 에디터에요
<ipeter> 이번에 태블릿 venue도 좋네요.
<ipeter> 옹...!
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스이고, 엄청난 성능을 가졌는데, 배우기가 좀 어렵죠
<ipeter> 이클립스같은 IDE인가요?
<Work^Seony> 컴쟁이들 사이에서 전쟁이라고 불리우는 몇가지 중 하나에요
<Work^Seony> Vim vs Emacs
<ipeter> 음... =.=
<Work^Seony> 시간 되시면 읽어보세요.  http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/Emacs?action=show&redirect=%EC%9D%B4%EB%A7%A5%EC%8A%A4
<Work^Seony> 이클립스 같다고 하기가 좀 뭐한게, 이맥스는 거의 운영체제라고 말할 수 있을정도로 뭐든게 다 가능하거든요
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..!
<ipeter> 헐..;;;
<Work^Seony> 80년대에 처음 나왔고, 오픈소스 재단 설립자인 리차드 스톨만이 만든 프로그램이죠...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간 배우기는 좀 어려워요
<ipeter> 전 그냥 vi만이라도...덜덜덜
<Work^Seony> vi는 그냥 단축키만 외우면 금방 쓰잖아요
<ipeter> i ,a, o q! wq! 이정도만 알고 있는 수준이라서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 차라리 요즘엔 nano를 자주 씁니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 그냥 vim이 그나마 좀 편해요
<ipeter> 넹넹..
<ipeter> nano는 윈도우 느낌이나서 그냥 즐겨써요.
<Work^Seony> http://xkcd.com/378/
<Work^Seony> 에디터 만화네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 나노가 제일먼저 까이는데요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래도 전 나노 쓸래요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ2> 전에 누가 올려주신건지 어쩌다가 본건지
<AutoWiZ2> vim addon 이라고 해야하나 만들던 아저씨가 나오신 영상봤는데 상당했습니다. 블럭선택 이동 기능 부터 스타워즈 처럼 글자들이 화면 위로 올라가면서 점점 작아지는 효과도 있고
<Work^Seony> vim 잘쓰면 정말 고수 같죠ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> AutoWiZ2: 오토위즈님!!!
<ipeter> AutoWiZ2: 안녕하세요!
<readytoact> 느훼훼훼훼
<ipeter> 점심 먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운 시간되세요.
<ipeter> Seony: 퇴근하신건가요?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 아...부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 6시간 남았습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> Markers: 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 넹.ㅎ 전 수업때문에 자리 비움을 -_-ㅋ
<ipeter> 수고하세요.
<ipeter> 근데 어떻게보면 svn이나 git이나
<ipeter> 참 무섭네요.
<ipeter> 제가 서버 좋은거 사용하는것도 아닌데(7년된 놋북)
<ipeter> 뭐 갑자기 전원이 나간다거나
<ipeter> 망가지기라도 한다면
<ipeter> 참 무섭네요.
<ipeter> 진짜 git이 진리인가요?
<Markers> 글쎄영 ㅋㅋㅋ 쓰기 나름인거 같은데.
<ipeter> 그런가요...?
<ipeter> 부지런히 올려도 이거 갑자기 확 나가면 꽝 아닌가..
<ipeter> 이런생각이 들었습니다.
<readytoact> =-,.-
<AutoWiZ2> 액트님 안녕하세요
<Seony> AutoWiZ2: 한동안 안보이시다가 요즘은 자주 오시네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ2> 한동안 안보일때는 연속출장이거나 미치도록 바쁜때이지요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ2> 어김없이 금요일이 찾아왔습니다. 그러면 토요일도 오고 일요일도 따라오고 ... 그리고 월요일도 다시 찾아옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 오늘은 사탕의 날입니다 ..
<AutoWiZ2> 사탄의 날이 될지도 모르겠습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 사탄 헐킈..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ2> 저녁이 다가오고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 전..병원으로 가야합니다.
<ipeter> 아버지 오늘 치료받으러 오라고 병원에서 연락왔네요.
<AutoWiZ2> 고생이 많으십니다.
<ipeter> 뭐..나으실수만 있다면 팔다리 잘려도 상관없어요..ㅠ
<Realignist> 아이고 ㅠㅠ 고생이 많으십니다. 빠른 쾌유 빌어용...
<AutoWiZ2> 많이 아프신가 보내요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네..
<Realignist> 그러고보니까 저도 다음주에 병원가야하네요...
<ipeter> 요즘은 많이 받아들여서 잘 견디고 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ2> 이게 참 가족이 아프면 대신 아파줄수도 없고 참.. 마음이 아픕니다.
<Realignist> 건강이 최고에요...
<ipeter> 진짜로 건강이 최고입니다.
<ipeter> 아프면 직장 못나가서 수입은 없어지는데 병원비는 폭풍 지출이니까요..
<Seony> 그래서 매일 비타민과 칼슘제를 잊지않고 먹고있죠.  운동도 꼬박꼬박하고...
<ipeter> Seony: 최고!
<AutoWiZ2> 서니님은 사진보니 아주아주 건강하시던데요
<AutoWiZ2> 근육이 아주 ~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  근육 만들려고 노력하는데 쉽지않네요
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 급할건 없으니까, 집에서 천천히 만들고 있습니다
<AutoWiZ2> 저는 일단 지방부터 좀 더 빼야겠습니다. ㅎ
<ipeter> 혹시 데이터 모델러로 workbench사용하시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 주변에 erwin만 써대서 저도 무턱대고 그거 쓰는데(아주 아주 가끔)
<ipeter> 우분투용으로 workbench깔아서 모델러로 workbench써볼까 생각중입니다.
<ipeter> 오늘 일찍 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 금요일밤 되세요.
<ipeter> 화이트데이 잘 보내시구요!
<readytoact> 으하하하하하
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<onlty> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 300보고 있습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-15
<onlty> 댁내 두루 평안이 있기를..
<jjapsse> 123
<onlty> 456
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세여? 이밤중에.ㅋ
<onlty> 안녕하십니까
<ipeter> 그러게요
<ipeter> 이 밤중에 어인일이신가요?
<ipeter> 전 그냥 컴 하게되서 켜놓고 들어오게 되었습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-16
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 바쁘십니까
<AutoWiZ2> 상쾌한 아침들 되십시요~~
<AutoWiZ2> 전에부터 든 생각이긴 한데요
<AutoWiZ2> 우분투.com 에서 다운로드 들어가면 중국어 다운로드가 따로 있습니다.
<AutoWiZ2> 물론 중국인구가 많은건 알겠는데 , 그렇다고 메인 다운로드 페이지에까지 중국어배포판 전용 다운로드 메뉴? 까지 만들어 놓은건 개인적으론 좀 별로 인거 같아서요
<AutoWiZ2> 우분투 페이지가 한국 커뮤니티 페이지가
<AutoWiZ> 제 컴만 그런지 크롬으로 ubuntu.or.kr 접속하면 로그인이 안되는군요
<AutoWiZ> 다른브라우저는 되는거 같고 (파폭) , ubuntu-kr.org 는 크롬도 로그인이 됩니다만.
<AutoWiZ> 뭐 그냥 좀 이상해 보여서 일단 말씀 드려봅니다.
<razGon-GRX4> 안녕하세요?
<razGon-GRX4> 휴일잘지내시죠?
<razGon-GRX4> 담양 메타 세콰이어 나왔어요
<wasap> wat
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> hawaii.res.rr.com
<ipeter> 나오는군요..
<ipeter> 전 지금 서울대병원입니다.
<Seony> 고생하시네요
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운 토요일이겠군요?
<ipeter> 주말 잘 보내고 있으신가요?
<Seony> 그냥 집에서 쉬고있어요
<ipeter> 서원님 그나저나 폰번호 알면 서울대병원 밖 궁궐 사진 카톡으로 보내드리면 참 좋을텐데요
<ipeter> 오늘 미세먼지가 끼어서 뿌옇지 날씨 참 좋습니다.
<ipeter> 광화문 일대는 참 아름다워요.
<ipeter> 많은 추억은 아니지만 참 좋아라하는 곳입니다.
<ipeter> 일단 서울 도심에 부산하긴 하지만 이렇게 차분한곳은 드물지요.
<Seony> 그렇군요....  저는 서울 가까이 살면서도 별로 가보질 못했어요
<ipeter> 일단 페북에는 올렸습니다.
<ipeter> 공기가 봄기운이 물씬 풍겨요.
<ipeter> 살짝 따땃한 훈풍입니다..
<ipeter> 저도 뭐 파주시민인데, 직장이 운좋게 여기다보니 그냥 자주 거치게되는것 뿐입니다..
<Seony> 여기는 오늘 날씨가 갑자기 추워졌어요
<Seony> 뭐라도 하나 안걸치면 감기걸릴 것 같네요
<ipeter> 아..환절기 감기..조심하셔요.
<ipeter> 전 리눅스 책 알아보고 있는데
<ipeter> 두꺼운건 사기 싫어지네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요?  저는 두꺼운걸 좋아하는데요..
<ipeter> 일단 얇은놈 사서 거기 있는 내용이라도 다 습득한 후에 두꺼운거 사고 싶은데..
<ipeter> 워낙 공부를 하기 싫어해서 그런지
<Seony> 담은 내용이 많으니 내용이 좀 더 자세할 거 같아서요..
<ipeter> 두꺼운책은 이제 사절이네요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<woodong50> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<woodong50> 제가 프로그램을 취미로할려구하는데요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<woodong50> perl과 파이썬중 고민되네요
<Seony> 파이썬 추천해드립니다
<woodong50> 주용도는 웹 자동화업무
<woodong50> 아
<ipeter> woodong50: Seony님이 좋은 말씀 많이 해주실꺼라 생각합니다..
<ipeter> 전 잠시 교보문고좀 다녀올께요.
<woodong50> 아 감사요 ipter님
<woodong50> 지금은 vba공부하고있습니다
<woodong50> 파이션으로 넘어갈려구하고있슺니다
<Seony> 파이썬이 좀 더 나을 것 같아요
<woodong50> 앞으로 프로그램 전망은 어떤지요
<Seony> 파이썬 전망이야 뭐 말할 것도 없죠
<Seony> 예전에도 좋았지만, 앞으로도 좋을 거에요
<woodong50> 혼자서 개발하여 창업으로 대성하고싶은데
<woodong50> 가능할까나요
<woodong50> 대성은 아니여도
<ipeter> 읍
<woodong50> 사는데 지장없게 즐기면서 여유롭게
<ipeter> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<woodong50> 프로그램을 하고싶은게 희망입니다
<ipeter> 뭐 저도 일보다는 좀더 자유롭게 공부하면서 지내고 싶은데.. 컴퓨터를 말이죠.
<woodong50> 지금은 취미로하다가
<woodong50> 창업하여 개발하고싶은데 ㅡㅡ
<woodong50> 아
<woodong50> 나의 소박한 꿈이네요
<ipeter> 충분히 잘 하시리라 믿습니다.
<ipeter> 그렇게 즐기면서 하시는분 못이깁니다.
<woodong50> 아 조언 감사합니다^^
<ipeter> 저같은경우 신입인데 일로하다보면 일에 치여서
<ipeter> 좀 힘겹게 느껴지는경우도 있거든요.
<woodong50> 아 그렇군요
<woodong50> 저는 프로그램과 전혀 상관없는 직장에 다니는데
<woodong50> 유혹에 못떨쳐 지금은 즐기면서 취미로 하고있습니다
<razGon_KenzFld> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_KenzFld> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1959229_251292045049762_329143664_n.jpg
<razGon_KenzFld> 우리 나라 담양의 사진.
<razGon_KenzFld> pc에서만 가능하군요. 핸폰으로 링크거는 것은 어떻게 하나 했는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KenzFld> Seony: 안녕하세요? 알로하!
<razGon_KenzFld> 큰일입니다!!
<Seony> 무슨 큰일이 나셨는데요?
<woodong50> ???
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 저기 가보왔습니다.
<ipeter> 담양인가 거기아닌가요.
<ipeter> 메타길이랑
<ipeter> 죽녹원 가보았습니다.
<ipeter> 작년 이맘때요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 예 메타세콰이어.
<razGon_KenzFld> 가까워서 가보았습니다.
<ipeter> 광주쪽에 계신가보군요.
<ipeter> 광주, 담양, 목포 갔다가 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 작년 4월이군여.
<ipeter> 3월인가...
<ipeter> 정확히는 기억이 안납니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 버스터미널에가서
<ipeter> 가장 빨리 떠나는 버스가 어디냐고 물어보니 광주라고 하더군요,,
<ipeter> 그래서 가게되었는데..
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 광주에서 삽니다.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> ^^;
<ipeter> 아..ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 기아 새 구장 가보셨나요?
<ipeter> 엄청 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 전 두산팬이라서요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 별루요.
<razGon_KenzFld> 저는 한화팬입니다.ㅋ
<razGon_KenzFld> 올해는 탈꼴지 할지...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_KenzFld> 올해 한 4-5월쯤에 광주구장에 가볼려구요.ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 야구는 전혀 몰라서...
<Seony> 제가 부평고등학교를 나왔거든요 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ> 완전 봄날씨라 대청소를 했습니다.
<Seony> 날씨가 많이 따뜻해졌나보네요.
<AutoWiZ> 예 많이 따뜻해졌습니다. 써니님은 늘 따뜻하실려나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기는 오늘 갑자기 추워요
<Seony> 바람 쌩쌩 불고...
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 울마눌님은 그네 정부와 같군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> Seony: 죄송한데 어제 파일보내주실수 있는지요? 저장하려는데 갑자기 컴이 다운되는 바람에...ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-09
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 네, 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 그러고 보니 어제는 이상한 전화를 받았었드랬죠
<autowiz> 잠결에 전화를 받았는데 , 제 전화기에도 전화번호가 저장은되어 있는 사람이었는데 잠결이기도 하고
<autowiz> 이름만 보기도 했어가지고  , 정확하게 누군지는 모르겠느데 일단 전화를 받았죠
<autowiz> 받았는데 밑도 끝도 없이 저보고 어디냐고 물어봅니다. 회사 이름 , 직위 , 이름 말했는데
<autowiz> 다시 어디냐고 물어봅니다. 저는 다시 회사이름 직금 이름 , 그분은 다시 어디냐고 물어봅니다.
<autowiz> 이번엔 제가 되물어 보았습니다. 전화를 하셨으면 누구신지 먼저 밝히셔야 하는거 아니냐고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 부산에 계시는 분이 시더라구요...  그분 왈 핸드폰에 전화번호가 저장은되어 있는데 누군지 몰라서 전화를 해봤다고... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 전화끊고 누굴까 누굴까 생각하고 있는데 군대 선임이거나 후임이었던거 같습니다.  후임인게 확실하면 전화해서 한번더 갈굴까 싶기도 하고
<autowiz> 전화한놈이 선임이라도 , 나이는 제가 많았던게 확실히 기억이 나니 한번더 갈굴까 싶기도 하고 , 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 간만에 골때리는 전화 한통 받았었드랬네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 잠을 제대로 설치셨겠군요..ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 꿈까지 다시 다녀오시는 꿈으로?
<autowiz> 아 그렇지는 않았습니다. 진정 제대하고 3개월~6개월 기간에는 두세번 정도 재입대하는 꿈을 꿨었었어요.
<autowiz> 아~ 막 18 18 욕하면서 들어갔네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 윽...ㅋㅋ 싱숭생숭하시겠어요.
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 월요일 입니다. 다들 월요병과 함께 상큼한 하루 보내세요 ~
<PotatoGim> CentOS에서 Btrfs 사용할 때 floppy 모듈을 내려야하는군요..
<readytoact1> 흠
<PotatoGim> 우분투 서버도 그런가...
<readytoact1> btrfs가 뭔지 모르는 1ㅅ
<PotatoGim> 그냥 파일시스템? 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 음
<readytoact1> 설명만 들어보면
<readytoact1> 쵝오군요
<readytoact1> 스냅샷 기능은 탐나네요
<readytoact1> 리소스도 안들고 탐색도 빠르고
<readytoact1> 용량에도 영향을 안미친다니
<readytoact1> 음 안정화된 시스템인가요?
<readytoact1> -0-... 저걸로 리눅스 바꾸면... 빨라질라나
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 아직까지는 과도기 정도로 보시면...
<readytoact1> 음.. 그렇군요
<readytoact1> ext4가 첨나왔을때도
<PotatoGim> 기존에 ext4 사용하셨다면 롤백도 가능하니 한번 올려보셔도 괜찮아요.
<PotatoGim> 저도 그렇게 쓰고 있고..
<readytoact1> 어느날 갑자기 파일시스템내 파일이 종적도 없이 사라졌다는..
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ; 저널링이라 마음 먹으면 찾을 수는 있을텐데...
<readytoact1> PotatoGim: 전 그런 내공이 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 주말엔
<readytoact1> 사내 네트워크 서브넷 작업을 한다고
<readytoact1> 혼자 밤늦게 까지 삽질하다 결국 실패했습니다.
<PotatoGim> 윽..ㅜ 서브넷팅도 어려운 일이죠..
<readytoact1> 단순히 네트워크를 확장하는 작업있는데
<readytoact1> 고정IP로 할당한 리눅스 머신들이 통신이 안도디ㅓ라구요
<readytoact1> -_-...
<readytoact1> 몇시간을 삽질하다가.
<readytoact1> 원인을 알 수가 없어서..
<PotatoGim> 허허...
<readytoact1> 특이사항이 있다면 서버가 다 가상서버라는거
<readytoact1> 리눅스고
<readytoact1> 음.. 하이퍼바이저는 통신이 됐었나..
<PotatoGim> 하이퍼바이저가 통신이 된다면... 역시 게스트들이 문제?
<readytoact1> 그 게스트들이 -_-.. 10여대
<autowiz> 음음 서브넷 작업이라 ..
<autowiz> 왜 혼자서 고생하셨어요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact1> autowiz: -_-ㅋ 사내 인프라는 저의 몫.
<readytoact1> autowiz: 님을 불러서 부려먹을걸 그랬나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저 알바뛰면 밥한끼 사주시나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저번에 저는 ip scan 이라는 보안장비 쓰다가
<autowiz> ip 대역이 /23 으로 된대가 있어서
<samahui_WS> 알바뛰면 많이 주시나요?
<samahui_WS> autowiz님 같이 알바갑시다
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~ 점심 먹고 오겠습니다~
<autowiz> dhcp 에서 ip 를 192.168.100.0  // 192.168.100.1 ~ 192.168.101.254 // 192.168.101.255
<autowiz> 아 벌써 점심시간이군요 맛점 하세요
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> 254로 되어 있네요
<readytoact1> 23이면
<autowiz> 이래 줬는데 .. 저러면 이런 ip 도 할당이 됩니다. 예를 들면 192.168.100.255  하고 192.168.101.0 인데요
<autowiz> 사실은 위 2개 IP 는 정상적인 IP 입니다. 사용 가능한것도 맞구요.
<autowiz> 근데 ipscan 장비만든분들이 잘못만들어가지고
<autowiz> 끝자리 가 0 이거나 255 면 무조건 안되는거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact1> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact1> 브로드캐스트가 잘못된건지
<readytoact1> 세그먼트를 잘못쪼갠건지
<readytoact1> 이리저리 보다가
<readytoact1> 원복-
<autowiz> 뭐 그래서 dhcp 서버에서 끝자리 0 , 255 는 예외처리 했어요
<autowiz> 보통은 서브넷을 잘못넣으셨거나 서버에 실 적용이 안되었거나
<autowiz> 게이트웨이를 잘못넣으셨거나 , 게이트웨이가 서비넷이 잘못들어간경우 . 뭐 보통이 아니라 이거 거의 모든 경우의 수 네요.
<autowiz> 저는 백본 작업 하다가 손을 너무 많이 데서 원복도 안되는거에요 ㅋㅋ 2시간인가 네트웍 마비시키고 그다음부터는 백본은 손안데야지 했는데(저는 원래 서버 담당)
<autowiz> 자꾸만 저보고 서버랑 , 네트웍이랑 같이 하라고 해서 ㅠㅠ 힘들었어요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 음... btrfs의 RAID1이랑 RAID5가 속도 차이가 거의 없네요..
<PotatoGim> 다른 물리 디바이스로 구성해봐야 하나...
<autowiz> 서니님 거긴 한달 생활비 얼마나 드나요? 뭐 생황하기 나름일 수 도 있겠습니다만.
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 일단 집을 렌트하는 비용이 가장 커요
<Seony> 미국인들이 수입의 1/3을 렌트비에 지출한다는 말이 있을 정도에요
<Seony^MacPro> 인터넷이 끊어졌었네요
<Seony^MacPro> autowiz: 혹시 어디까지 제 메시지 보셨어요?
<autowiz> <Seony> 음...
<autowiz> <Seony> 일단 집을 렌트하는 비용이 가장 커요
<autowiz> <Seony> 미국인들이 수입의 1/3을 렌트비에 지출한다는 말이 있을 정도에요
<autowiz> --> Seony^MacPro (~jswlinux@cpe-24-94-83-171.hawaii.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu-ko
<autowiz> <Seony^MacPro> 인터넷이 끊어졌었네요
<autowiz> <Seony^MacPro> autowiz: 혹시 어디까지 제 메시지 보셨어요?
<Seony^MacPro> 패밀리가 아니라 싱글로 물어보시는 거죠?
<autowiz> 네
<Seony^MacPro> 가장 최저로 계산해볼께요.
<Seony^MacPro> 룸렌트 $700
<Seony^MacPro> 집을 렌트하는게 아니라, 다른 사람이 살고있는 집에 방 하나만 독방으로 빌려서 들어가는 거에요
<Seony^MacPro> 이 경우는, 전기세 물세 등등 전부 다 포함하니까 제일 저렴하죠...
<Seony^MacPro> 음... 그러면, 식비만 계산하면 되겠네요
<autowiz> 식비가 ㅎㄷㄷ 할지도
<Seony^MacPro> 아뇨, 먹는건 오히려 미국이 한국보다 더 쌉니다
<autowiz> 하와이 빅맥 지수는 얼마나 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어 자꾸 끊어지신다.
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> 저거는 아까 접속한거..
<autowiz> 아 아니구나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 빅맥이 한국에서는 얼마에요?
<Seony> 솔직히 빅맥 맛없어서 저는 안먹거든요
<autowiz> 사실 저도 빅맥은 안먹습니다. 버거킹만 먹습니다.
<Seony> 우유로 말씀드려볼께요
<Seony> 3.7리터에 $5 미만이에요
<autowiz> 빅맥 세트 5300 원
<autowiz> 단품은 3800 정도 하겠네요 아마도
<Seony> 음... 여기서는 세트면 $7 정도 할 거 같은데요...
<Seony> 근데, 한국이 좀 햄버거 가격이 싼거 같아요...
<PotatoGim> 크기가...
<Seony> 크기도 별 차이 없을걸요.  제가 한국에 가본지가 오래되서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 우유로 비교하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포테토짐 님이 가보시고 말씀해주시지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 전 가려면 돈도 많이 모아야하고...
<PotatoGim> 아직 갈 길이 머네요..ㅜ
<Seony> PotatoGim: 제가 전에 말씀드렸지만, 미국에서 박사과정은 보통 돈 받으면서 해요.
<PotatoGim> 비자 발급에 재정적으로도 어느 정도 여유가 있어야 되지요? ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 보증인이나..
<Seony> 그렇긴한데요, 제 생각에 박사과정쯤이면 비자는 걱정 안하셔도 될거 같은데요.
<Seony> 박사입학 자체가 어렵잖아요
<PotatoGim> 음... 잔고가 어느 정도면 될까요?
<PotatoGim> 아직 상환할 등록금도 천만원이나 남아있는데...ㅜ
<Seony> 잔고는, 보통 대사관에서 보는건 2만불 이상이에요
<Seony> 제가 박사는 아마 다를 수도 있어요
<Seony> 말씀드렸듯, 월급을 받으면서 공부하는게 박사과정이거든요...
<PotatoGim> 제한이 더 너그러울 수도 있다는 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> 네
<PotatoGim> 병특을 마치기 전까지 GRE도 준비하면서 빡빡하게 모아서...
<PotatoGim> 빡빡한 연봉과 더불어...ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐, 비자보다 GRE를 더 걱정하셔야할 거에요
<PotatoGim> 그러게요... 돈도 돈이다만..; 조금이라도 덜 힘들 때 해놔야할텐데..
<PotatoGim> openstack havana에서 ISO로 설치하는게 안되는건가요??
<PotatoGim> grizzly에서는 직접 설치했었는데..
<Seony> devstack으로 해보세요.
<Seony> 음... 근데 iso로 안되진 않을텐데요..
<PotatoGim> 예전에 packstack으로 설치해서 ISO로 게스트를 설치했었는데
<PotatoGim> 다른 분이 devstack으로 설치한 다음에 게스트를 ISO 이미지로 설치하려고 보니 CD-ROM을 못 찾네요..
<PotatoGim> 뭐 설마 이제부터는 prep된 게스트만 지원한다던가 이런 류는 아닐테고...
<samahui_WS> 새로산 무접점이 너무 심심한 맛이라 방출할까 했는데 흑축처럼 구름타법을 시전하니까 나름의 키감이 살아나는군ㅇ
<samahui_WS> 확실히 흑축 넌클릭 좋아라 하시는 분이 구입하시면 최고의 무접점이라고 할만하네요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 일반적으로 팍팍 두드리는 저의 타건법으로는 절대로 해피나 FC660C가 맞아요.
<Seony> 음..
<Seony> 무접점이 어떤지 전혀 감을 못잡겠어요
<Seony> 쳐본적이 없으니...
<samahui_WS> 해피를 예를들면 맴브레인인데 기계식처럼 찰칵거리는 느낌이 든다고 보면 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 다만 철컥 이 아니라 도각도각 초콜릿 부러트리는 그런느낌이죠
<samahui_WS> 절말 느껴보면 기분 좋은 그런 키감입니다
<Seony> 음 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.   저희 직원들 중에서 기계식 쓰는 사람이 아무도 없으니...
<samahui_WS> 저흰 기계식 쓰는 사람은 많은데 해피나 리얼이 다입니다. 특히 리얼이 압도적으로 많아요
<samahui_WS> 리얼포스가 좀 더 조용한 모델이 많거든요
<samahui_WS> 키배치도 일반적인 배치고요
<samahui_WS> 근데 리얼 저소음 쓰는 사람들은 한성 쳐보고 키감 나쁘지 않다고 하네요. 해피 치는 저와 저희 대리는 둘다 밋밋하다고 실망합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 같은 기계식에 무접점이라도 사람마다 타이핑 방식마다 다른거 같아요
<Seony> 글쵸...
<samahui_WS> 구름타법에 묵직한거좋아라하시면 한성꺼 괜찮네요
<samahui_WS> 전 이걸 어찌할까 고민중입니다 ㅎㅎ 처분하자니 아깝고 가지고 가자니 손가락이 아프고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 고민되시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 계속 구름타법으로 쳐보니 나름 좋은 키감인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 적응하기에는 너무 오랜시간  팍팍 두르려 왔어요. 신경쓰면서 작업할때는 기분도 좋고 나름 쓸만한데 일에 열중하면 나도 모르게 팍팍팍 치기 시작하고 그럼 뭔가 부족한 키감에 살짝 신경을 거스르기 시작하네요
<Seony> 음... 저는 사실 키보드는 크게 신경 안써요
<Seony> 좋은게 있으면 좋은데, 없어도 그냥저냥 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 손아프니까 더 크게 느끼는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 쓸데 없는 짓이긴하죠 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 통증이 오면 바꿀만 하겠네요
<samahui_WS> 역시 해피로 작업해야겠네요 근데 해피는 다른 단점이 있죠. 키배치때문에 가끔씩 무리하게 손가락을 꼬아야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 혹시 애플 알루미늄 키보드 어떠세요? ㅎ
<Seony> 저는 기계식 아니면, 그게 최고로 좋더라구요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 노트북 기보드 브슷해서 그럼 그냥 노트북 가지고 작업하는게 났겠네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 손흥민은 꼭 제가 보다가 그만두면 골을 넣는군요... 그것도 몰아넣기 ㅡㅡ;; 어제 밤 늦게 일하면서 봤는데 집중안되서 꺼버렸더니 끝날때쯤 두골이나 몰아넣었군요.
<Seony> 일하면서 뭐 보면 저도 집중이 잘 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가끔은 음악 듣는 것도 일에 집중 안되요
<samahui_WS> 라디오가 일할때 가장 집중 잘되긴해요
<Seony> 헐 그게 더 안될거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 단 너무 크지 않게 잔잔히 들리게 틀어놓는거죠
<Seony> 잠시 접속 끊어집니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 댕겨오세요~
<samahui_WS> 저도 일좀하다 올께요
<Seony> 아... 이거 공유기 설정 바꿀 때마다 리붓하는거 진짜 귀찮네요...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오 이번엔 안끊겼어요
<Seony> 집에 시스코 스위치 하나 놓고싶어요.  아니면 방화벽...
<PotatoGim> 오.. 3750은 어떨까요?
<Seony> 너무 비싸잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> sg300-10 이게 싸고 좋던데요
<Seony> IOS도 있으면서 가격까지 저렴해서 좋더라구요
<samahui_WS> 저희도 시스코쓰는디 괜찮은거 같은데요
<PotatoGim> 시스코야 어차피 이 바닥 원탑이니...
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 오늘 야마하 전자피아노 중고로 업어왔는데, 싸게 산거 같아서 기분이 좋네요
<razGon_MINILA> 드디어 샀습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> a5004ns iptime
<samahui_WS> 짝짝짝~
<Seony> 얼마에요?
<samahui_WS> 지름은 좋은겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=641510912&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 안테나 위엄...
<razGon_MINILA> 저희가 벽이 좀있어서 커버리지가 큰놈을 고르다보니.. 지름신이 여기 까지 이끌었네요
<razGon_MINILA> 화장실 안쪽에 까지 다다르게 해야되서리.ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저희는 그냥 포기하고 Extender 몇개 달았는데..ㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 익스펜더 다는 것도 생각해보았는데.
<samahui_WS> 옆집만 흥하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 이전에 있었던 공유기3개중 2개만 망가놔서요
<razGon_MINILA> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_MINILA> 암호와 보안철저.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 병원방문하면 바로 알려주는 그 암호지요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎ 아니요. 집거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 병원은 다르게 생각해 놓은게 있어요.
<pchero_work> 흠.. 좋은 아침입니다. 주말들 잘 보내셨나요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 좋은 오후 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 조금 있으면 퇴근시간이예요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 주말을 너무 잘보내서 어제 새벽에 일했다죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero_work> 헉....
<pchero_work> 요즘 슬럼프인가.. 뭘 하더라도 그냥 좀 답답하네요. -_-;
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 요즘 슬럼프.
<pchero_work> 뭘하더라도.. 채워지지않고 그냥 좀 허해요.
<samahui_WS> 허전할때는 자신을 위한 뭔가를 지르시는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 벌써 퇴근시간이군요. 하루가 후딱 가버렸습니다. 월요일인데 빨리가서 신기하네요.
<samahui_WS> 수고하셨습니다. 하루 마무리 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요.
<pchero_work> 주말에 그림 책을 잠깐 봤었는데..(제목이 "Atlas")
<pchero_work> 러시아가 아시아 파트에 있더라구요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 각 대륙별 특징이랑 나라 소개하는 책자였는데, 아시아 파트에 러시아가 나와서 좀 당황했내요.
<PotatoGim> 러쌰가 아시아라... ㅎㅎ 러쌰로서는 화내야할?
<autowiz> 동남아시아랑 서남아시아 사이에 (위에) 있으니 아시아 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 러시아 서부는...
<DarkCircle> 유럽이라고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 그렇군요 ^^
<autowiz> 유라시아
<autowiz> (이거 맞나 -_-;;)
<DarkCircle> 네 그래서 유라시아라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 저기 블라디보스톡에서 모스크바까지 철도횡단하는걸 유라시아 횡단 철도라고 하죠
<DarkCircle> 모스크바에서 동유럽 안으로 들어가는건 사실 얼마 걸리지도 않으니.
<autowiz> 엔신님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 왜 또 야밤에 들어오시나요 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> python 공부하느라 들어왔어요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<dkj0208> autowiz님은요?
<autowiz> 저는 인생 공부 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 이만 가보겠습니다. 내일뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-냐옹
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 오셨군요 /-ㅠ-/
<Work^Seony> 네 월요일이거든요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-10
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~ 출장갔다가 오늘에야 들어왔습니다~
<jun__> 꽃샘추위로 덜덜덜한 화요일입니다~ 꺄이울~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<jun__> 일도 일이지만 그냥 바람쐬는 기분으로 갔다온거라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좋으셨겠습니다.
<jun__> 저도 아침까지느 좋은 마음으로 갔는데
<jun__> 오후 넘어가니까
<jun__> 바람이 장난 아니더라궁
<jun__> 아니더라구요
<jun__> 제대로 사자머리하고 다녔습니다....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<readytoact> 그럴리 없어요
<readytoact> 숨쉬기도 힘듦
<razGon_MINILA> a5004ns이거 괴물이더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 크기가 괴물...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 무슨 공유기가 미니컴 크기.... 거기에 하드 달면서 리눅스 달면 컴퓨터해도 될듯.ㅋ
<readytoact> 우캬캬캬캬
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 리눅스 달렸지.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그래픽코어 없는, 네트워크 특화도ㅚㄴ 듀얼코어 arm계열 컴입니다.
<readytoact> 들어보니
<readytoact> 아이피타임
<readytoact> 펌웨어가 발적화라고
<readytoact> 하ㅣ드웨어의 40%정도 밖에 성능이 나오지 않는다고 하더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 좀그러긴해요.
<samahui_WS> 점심 시간이 다 되었습니다. 즐겁고 맛있는 점심 즐기세요~
<samahui_WS> 오지게 춥군요
<samahui_WS> 맞바람 맞았다가 그대로 얼어 붙는줄 알았습니다.
<samahui_WS> 출퇴근 차타고 하니까 몰랐는데 점심먹으러 나갔다가 그대로 얼어붙었네요
<jun__> 저도 점심 먹는데..진짜 춥더라구요... 오후에 또 외근나가야하는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 이런 날씨에 외근이라니 고생이시네요.
<samahui_WS> 그래도 오후부터 좀 풀릴거라고 하더라고요
<samahui_WS> 새 맥북은 까이는군요
<samahui_WS> 사양도 낮아지면서 가격은 그대로에 키보드가 좋아졌다지만 그것도 키피치낮아서 그다지 효율성 없어보이고 외부단자는 달랑 이어폰단자와 USB-C포트 하나 ... 팬없어져서 소음이 없다지만 i5-M이 들어갔는데 가격은 200만원이상...
<samahui_WS> 그닥 끌리지않네요
<samahui_WS> 그래도... 이쁘긴하군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Nick____> ㅎ
<Nick____> 하이용
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2860668&cate=11310561
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 3D프린터에 대한 관심이 요즘 쏟아지고 있습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 이걸루 총도 만들고 그럴듯.
<Seony> 요즘 3d 프린터 있어도, 아직은 좀 시기상조 같은데요... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴하죠. 대중화되긴 멀었어도.
<razGon_MINILA> 아두이노와 같이 하면 쿵짝이 잘맞을거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 한 5-10년뒤에 3디프린터 공작이 유행할지도요.
<Seony> 기술력이 충분해지면, 3d 프린터기는 아마 필수품목이 될 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 아두이노와 같이 되면 아마추어 메카트로닉이 유행할듯요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 제가 봐도 생산퀄리티가 괜찮다면 현재 공학도들에게 알려줄만한 내용같은데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 캐드가 가장 높은 장벽이 되겠지만요.
<Seony> 뭐 꼭 자신이 직접 생산을 하지않더라도, 그냥 뭔가 주문만 하면 알아서 제품을 만드는 식으로만 해도 충분히 필수품목이 될 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 그러겟군요. 사진 인화하듯이 인화 현상소처럼요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 학교앞 문방구 싸게 구매해야 될듯.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예를 들자면, 한정판 피규어 같은... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 피규어 3디 설계도 나오면 쭈욱 뽑는거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 아직 단색 혹은 2색까지.
<razGon_MINILA> 대중화된건 그정도더군요.
<samahui_WS> 얼마전에 건담 만든거 봤는데 좋더군요
<Seony> 3d 프린터기용 설계도가 거래되는 날이 분명 오긴 올 거에요.  다만, 아직까지는 이 물건이 시기상조라는 게 제 생각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 키보드
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<samahui_WS> 3D 프린터를 이용한 피규어 제작은  쪽은 확실히 괜찮을거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 거기다 얼마전에는 라즈베리파이와 결합해서 노트북도 만들더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 대략 우리들이 이거 괜찮을거다 라고 생각한뒤에 10년뒤에 대중화되더군요.
<Seony> 잘은 모르지만, 분자공학?  이런거 발전되면 음식도 프린터기로 뽑아먹는 시대가 올지도 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 2001년에 셀빅 pda를 처음 다루었는데. 나중에는 통신과 결합해서 시너지 나올거다라고 예견했죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 친구들에게.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 갑자기 그이야기 들으니 코스트코가 생각나네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 양파3디 프린터.
<razGon_MINILA> 애들에게 미적분이 중요한 요소가 되겟군요.ㅋㅋ3디ㅣ프린터하면.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 한 3년정도 생각해야 겟군요.
<Seony> 그런거 몰라도 프린터기 쓸 수 있게끔 될 거에요.  안그러면 대중화될 수 없거든요...
<Seony> 규격화된 설계도 포맷이 나올거고, 그 설계도 파일을 로딩시키면 프린터가 알아서 출력하는 그런....
<razGon_MINILA> 사제드론 만들수도...ㅋ
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> mmap 에 대한 좋은 예제가 있을까요
<pchero_work> http://www.wolyo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=30227
<pchero_work> 아침부터 대박뉴스가 있네요.. -_-;;
<Seony> 친구 하나가 엔씨에서 일하는데... 물어봐야겠네요
<LinDol> 혹시 우분투 패키지 번역 하려면
<LinDol> 걍 하면 되나요?
<LinDol> ~.~
<LinDol> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome/ko/+translate
<LinDol> 이 패키지 입니다.
<LinDol> HeavensBus, 퍽퍽
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요? LinDol 님, 걍 하면 되죠~ ^^
<jason_kr> 위 연결고리 열어보지는 않았지만, 질문의 욧점은?
<LinDol> 아 저 패키지 번역 관리가 Ubuntu Korean Transltor 그룹이랑,
<LinDol> 관련되어 있는 것 같아서 여쭤보려고 했습니다. :)
<jason_kr> 열어 보께요. 하지만 그룹이랑 무관하게 개인번역 해도 됩니다. ^^
<LinDol> 감사합니다. :)
<jason_kr> 봤는데, 별 특이사항 없네요.
<jason_kr> 걍 개인번역하심되요.
<LinDol> 네네 :) 한번 해보겠습니다. 고맙습니다. ^.^
<jason_kr> 고맙습니다.
<autowiz> 지인 모친상 다녀왔습니다.
<autowiz> 이제 사무실 복귀 ... 업무 컨티뉴~~~
<jason_kr> ^^
<autowiz> 날씨가 추운데 잘 지내고 계시온지요??
<jason_kr> 늘 덕분에 잘~. 오즈님도 수고가 많아요!
<autowiz> 제가 한게 뭔가 있다고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 밤이 깊었습니다.
<autowiz> 편히들 주무세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> =_=
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-11
<readytoact> 홍야홍야-
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<readytoact> =_=
<readytoact> 분주한 수요일 아침입니다.
<readytoact> 며칠 이브에 못들어가고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 스킬이라도 찍고 나와야하는데
<readytoact1> 헹-
<Work^Seony> 저는 스킬만 찍어놨습니다
<Work^Seony> 요즘 바빠서 저도 못들어가고 있어요
<readytoact1> 흐
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ
<autowiz> 어 오늘 수요일 이에요?
<readytoact1> ㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 정 줄 놓고 있는 1 人
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 우와 라.즈.곤. 님 안녕하세요~~
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 이런
<readytoact> 멀린에서 미슬런처를 못쓰는군요
<autowiz> 아마도 위 문장에서 멀린은 OS/2 멀린은 아닐것이고
<autowiz> 미슬런처는 컴퓨터 프로그램이 아닌것이겠지요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브온라인 얘기에요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~~~
<autowiz> 월남쌈 먹고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다들 부러워서 말이 없으신거군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 매운 김치순두부에 만족하기에... 무효~
<samahui_WS> 월남쌈 맛나나요? 전 야채위주의 쌈보다는 고기듬뿍의 쌈인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 점심으로 중식먹었습니다. 퓨전요리집인데 생각보다 다채롭게 나와서 좋더군요
<Seony> 꼬기 좋아하는건 역시 인간의 본능인거 같아요.  아무리 위장구조가 채식이고 어쩌고 해도...
<autowiz> 퓨전요리 와 저도 참 좋아라하는데요 ~
<readytoact> 흠
<readytoact> 전 청국장
<autowiz> 두명이서 점심값만 2.8만원은 아직 제 주머니 사정으론 과소비네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아 ... 액트님 저리가세요 저 청국장 냄새도 싫어요~
<samahui_WS> 맘껏 먹고 접대로 올리는 센스~
<samahui_WS> 청국장 시원고소하니 좋으셨겠네요
<samahui_WS> 저도 냄세는 싫어하지만 맛은 싫어하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아... 법인카드 신공으로 다시 부릴때가 온거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 네 근방에서 엄청 잘하는 집입니다.
<readytoact> 전 법인카드가 없으므로
<readytoact> 매주 수요일은 매니저 미팅이 있어서
<samahui_WS> 법인카드는 진리요~ 빛입니다~
<readytoact> 공짜 점심을 먹거든요
<autowiz> 빛이 가끔 한도초과메시지를 토해내면
<autowiz> 내카드로 ㄷㄷㄷ , 청구하면 한두달은 기본이요 언제나올지 모르고 이지랄
<readytoact> 저흰 회사가 작으니까
<readytoact> 총무팀 가서 깽판치면 바로 주는..
<samahui_WS> 총무팀 다이렉트가 좋쵸
<samahui_WS> 여직원 잘 꼬셔놓으면 간이영수증으로 뭐든지 가능하빈다
<samahui_WS> 합니다
<autowiz> 저희회사는 아직 작아서 , 몇몇가지 애로점이 있어요
<PotatoGim> 역시 독촉만큼 좋은게...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ls
<autowiz> ls -altrR
<autowiz> echo "Hello~~"
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침.. :) 오늘 아침은 커피 향이 좋네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> CDNetworks <비공식>구인 공고가 나왔네요. 조건은 이야기를 들어봐야겠지만 굉장히 좋을 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> 업무:  Backend 시스템 운영 ( Django, apache lucene(ES), py,  maria db , redis , rabitMQ , Orchestrating tools 등등으로 구성 됨), +  :  linux와 tcp network에 대한 이해도가 높으신 분 (기본적인)  ,        업무상 영어로 아주 간단한 대화와 문서를 작성 하실 수 있습니다,  자신이 없으시면 어학교육비 많이 지원 됩니다.
<pchero_work> 관심 있으신분 쪽지 주심 메일 포워딩해드릴게요.
<drake_kr> 어느회산가요
<pchero_work> CDNetworks 요
<drake_kr> 중간에 끼는 업체가 아니구요?
<pchero_work> 아닌것 같아요. CDnetworks  (http://www.kr.cdnetworks.com)
<pchero_work> 생각하시는 그 업체가 맞는거 같네요.
<pchero_work> http://www.ggulwiki.com/index.php/IT%ED%9A%8C%EC%82%AC_%EA%BF%80%EC%A0%95%EB%B3%B4/CDNetworks_%28%EC%94%A8%EB%94%94%EB%84%A4%ED%8A%B8%EC%9B%8D%EC%8A%A4%29
<drake_kr> 음, 좋은 회사인데 포럼에 공지하는것도 좋은 방법일듯 싶은데요
<pchero_work> 개인 이메일로 받은 정보여서요.. 노출하기가 좀 그렇습니다.;;
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 켕기는건 없을것 같은데 좀 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 말씀 주신 분 개인 이메일로 답장을 해야해서요.
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 하루가 후딱 지나갔군요. 내일과 금요일은 대전에서 보내겠군요. 장기 출장 싫어라합니다만 역시 고향가는건 좋네요 ㅎㅎ;; 뭔가 친근하달까 포근하달까 편안한 느낌이죠
<samahui_WS> 그럼 나중에 뵙겠습니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<readytoact_iPhon> 냠
<readytoact_iPhon> 지금 윈도 라이브 마이그레션 중예요
<readytoact_iPhon> 가상머신으로
<chansol> 안녕하세요! :D
<ready_mint> 안녕하심깡
<ready_mint> 으으... 그래픽 드라이버를 안내대로 인스톨 중
<ready_mint> 미치지만 않음 좋겠네요
<razGon_MBP> 아름다운 밤입니다.
<razGon_MBP> 후..
<pchero_work> 아직.. 회사세요?
<razGon_MBP> 헉..
<razGon_MBP> 그냥 접속 종료 되었네요
<razGon_MBP> 아니요,.
<razGon_MBP> 집입니다.
<razGon_MBP> 내일 발표가 있어서요,
<chansol> 음…
<chansol> 내일 멋진 발표 되시길 바랍니다. :-)
<razGon_MBP> 뭐 그래봐야 소모임 스터디라서 얼마 안되지만요.... 분량이 장난 아닙니다. ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 아아 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> CDN 이라는 회사가 저렇게 좋은 회사인지 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 대전 출장왔습니다
<samahui_TP> 새벽에 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 고생이 많으십니다 이른 아침부터
<autowiz> 아이고 장태희 사마는
<autowiz> 이시간에 깨어 있는건가요?
<autowiz> 아니면 스크립트나 뭐 그런건가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 블더님 보고싶어요~~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 우리 모임 운영진 대대적으로 뽑는거 같은데, 저는 컨택터 지원 안했습니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 곧 내려가야겠군요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요새 하와이 날씨가 많이 추워서, 밤에 옷을 입고자야할 정도에요
<autowiz> 아이고 그러면 평소엔 벗고 주무신다는 이야기?  아이 야해라 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 더위를 좀 타는 편이라, 벗고 자야하거든요
<autowiz> 한국은 꽃샘추위가 심해서
<autowiz> 완전 쌀쌀합니다.
<Work^Seony> 영하까지 떨어진다고 하는 기사를 본거 같아요
<autowiz> 오늘오후부터 풀린다고 했던거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 이제 3월이니까 곧 따뜻해지겠죠
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-12
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, aloha!
<razGon_MINILA> 혹시 맥북의 사파리에서 페북들어가서 자판치다보면 댓글에서 튀는 경우 없는지요?\
<Work^Seony> 튄다는건 무슨 뜻이에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 댓글 달려고 글자 치면 갑자기 home키 누른거 같은 현상이 가장 많고요. 다른 현상은 갑자기 insert키 작용처럼 되다 안되다 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 음...  저는 리눅스에서 그래요...
<Work^Seony> 댓글 달때 가끔 자소단위로 분리되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나온 금색 맥북 예쁘더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 미국은 그런분위기인가요? 한국은 이번 맥북은 실패작이라고 막나오던데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 한국이라그런가?
<Work^Seony> 왜 실패작이래요?
<Work^Seony> 저도 미국 분위기는 잘 모르겠지만, 애플까인 제 와이프가 저거만큼은 예쁘다고 사고싶다던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 직장동료들은, 왜 저걸 만들었는지 모르겠다는 반응이긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 심한 말로 아이패드에 키보드 붙인거라고.ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 음? 어제 애플쪽에서 서버 장애 있었나요?
<Seony> 네 그렇다네요
<sungyo> 애플이 왠일로...
<autowiz> 블더님 안계시나요?
<autowiz> 드릴 말씀이 ... 뭐 별거 아니지만 서두
<autowiz> 뿅 뿅 .. bluedusk
<bluedusk> 네?
<bluedusk> autowiz,  이직자리 추천해주시게요?
<autowiz> 네~ http://www.cdnetworks.co.kr/CO/Jobs/recruits_view.jsp?idx=105&cPage=1
<autowiz> http://www.cdnetworks.co.kr/CO/Jobs/recruits_view.jsp?idx=106&cPage=1
<autowiz> 가시면 괜찮으실거 같아요
<Seony> 오 과장급이군요
<autowiz> 꼭필요한경우 야근도 거의없고 연봉도 좀 높은 편이라는거 같아요
<autowiz> 저도 한번 써볼려구요
<autowiz> 블루 더스크님 회사에 , 더스크님 정도 기술되는 분 몇분이나 계시나요?
<bluedusk> 글쎄요?
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹도 못벗어나는 수준이라..;
<bluedusk> 제가 봤을때는 다들 저보다 잘하시는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 어제 가비아 기술면접 보고 떨어짐 ㅠ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 헐 미치겠다
<autowiz> 저는 그냥 한강으로 가서 뛰어야겠군요
<autowiz> 가비아 어떤 포지션 이었어요? 별로 정해지진 않은상태에서 면접 보셨을 수 도 있겠다는 생각은 듭니다만.
<bluedusk> 클라우드 운영이요
<autowiz> 회사내부랑 일반 업무할때 너무 바보들하고 같이 있어서 그런지 자꾸 나태해지는듯.
<autowiz> 세상엔 쟁쟁한 사람이 많은가봐요
<bluedusk> -_-? 전 제가 바보라 괜츰한듯해요
<bluedusk> 근데 영어회화가 조금 걸리긴 하네요
<bluedusk> 전 미쿡말 못해서 안될듯 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사내 어학 프로그램 들으면 14만원까지인가 지원해준데요
<autowiz> 영어 데이터 시트 정도 읽으면 , 나머진 가서 배워도 된다는 말 있긴 하던데말이지요
<bluedusk> 뭐 사실 이전 직장이 외국계 회사 2년 다닌 경력이 잇긴 한데
<moozzi> 안녕하세요
<moozzi> 완전 초짜입니다.
<moozzi> 많이 알려주세요 ^^
<bluedusk> 넵
<bluedusk> 저도 완전 초짜라 잘 부탁드립니다 (__)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<moozzi> 와인을 설치했는데 사용법은모르겠고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<moozzi> 덕분에 화면은 왜 깨지지....요?
<moozzi> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래픽카드 드라이버 문제라던가가 발생하면 화면이 전체적으로 깨질 수 도 있습니다
<autowiz> 진행하신 작업이랑 , 증상을 자세하게 알려주세용~
<moozzi> 와인설치전까지는 멀쩡햇눈데.....
<moozzi> 와인설치하자마자
<moozzi> 화면이깨지기 시작해요...
<moozzi> 와인은 터미널 명령으로 설치했구요...
<autowiz> 재부팅 이후에도 같은 증상이신가요?
<moozzi> 한번 해보겠습니다. 잠시만요 ^^
<moozzi_> 재부팅 하고 왔어요
<moozzi_> 괜찮아졌네요~
<moozzi_> 아깐 왜깨졌지...
<autowiz> 켜진상태에서 X 관련 라이브러리나 드라이버가 변경되면서
<moozzi_> 혹시 와인 사용방법이나 사용할수 있는 윈도우 프로그램들 자세히 설명되어있는 사이트나 문서 있으신분....
<moozzi_> 암만 찾아도 자세히 있는건 못찾겠네요 ^^
<autowiz> 메모리 쪽 문제가 생기는거 같더라구요 , 저도 설치하고 그랬던적이 한번 있어서 재부팅했더니 괜찮아져서
<autowiz> 따로 디버깅 안하고 그냥 쓰고 있습니다.
<moozzi_> 아 그렇군요... 우분투 재설치만 지금 5번째라 또 겁먹었다는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<moozzi_> 엥
<moozzi_> 아 아까 로긴했던게 나가졌나보군요 방금꺼 ㅎㅎㅎ
<moozzi_> 그나저나 답변주셔서 감사합니다.
<moozzi_> 여기도 비활성인줄알고..실망했었눈데..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저번에 저희 도메인 신청했던게 뭐였었는지 기억이 안나네요...
<autowiz> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/436
<moozzi_> 화면이...
<moozzi_> 또개지네요
<moozzi_> 이 채팅 프로그램때문에
<moozzi_> 그러는거같은...
<moozzi_> 느낌이달까요
<autowiz> 으음... 우선 위에 링크내용은 그냥 참고만 하시구요.
<moozzi_> ㅎㅎ
<moozzi_> 다시 재부팅...ㅎㅎㅎ
<fghjuyd> 저기...
<fghjuyd> 여기를 웹에서 말고 다른곳에서 접속할수있는 방법있나요
<fghjuyd> 프로그램이용해서
<fghjuyd> 가령..xchat 이나...
<autowiz> xchat 사용하신다면
<autowiz> chat.freenode.net:6665
<autowiz> chat.freenode.net:7000 접속하시는데
<autowiz> utf-8 으로 설정하셔야 할 겁니다.
<moozzi> 드디어...
<moozzi> 들어왔어요...
<moozzi> 화... 힘드네요... 이거 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 편하게 hexchat으로~
<moozzi> 감사합니다 진심 ^^
<moozzi> hexchat?
<moozzi> 그건뭔가요?
<autowiz> irc 채팅 프로그램 이름이겠지요.
<moozzi> 아무래도 웹쳇으로 이용하니까 다른탭갔다 챗탭으로 돌아올시 모니터 화면이 개지더라구요
<autowiz> xchat 이 가금 막 혼자 죽고 그럴때가 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<moozzi> 근대 아까 주소 2개 적어주셨자나요?? 포트
<moozzi> 두개가 같은곳으로 가는건가요 이건?
<moozzi> 6665랑 7000
<PotatoGim> xchat의 다른 판이라고 보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저 숫자는 포트인데 그냥 안막힌거 아무거나 사용하시면 됩니다.
<moozzi> 그럼  xchat을 지우고
<moozzi> 그걸 깔아야겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> irc 포트가 악성프로그램(봇) 들이 사용하는경우가 많아서 막아놓는경우가 종종 있거든요
<moozzi> ㅎㅎㅎ 완전초짜라 감사합니다
<moozzi> 음.. 하나더 여쭤도...
<moozzi> 기존 방금 깔았던 쳇프로그램 지우는 명령어가..하하하하하
<moozzi_> 이건.. 어떤느낌...
<moozzi_> 아.. 이게 더 친숙한..ㅋ
<Seony> 안하던 프로그래밍 하니까 재밌네요
<pchero_work> 프로그래밍 같이 재밌는 작업도 드물죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ajax로 웹용 파일매니저 만드는데, 어렵지만 재미는 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 파일 매니저 잘못 올라가버리니까
<autowiz> 서버파일이 그냥 쓩 쓩 뚫리더군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 집에 좀 다녀오겠습니다.
<pchero_work> 흠...
<pchero_work> Asterisk 설치하는 중인데 1시간째 컴파일중... ㅠㅠ
<chansol> 음..
<autowiz> 컴파일은 뭐가 되든 오래 걸리지요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> django 튜토 익히는중입니다~~
<pchero_work> 쟝고! d는 묵음이죠?
<Demonion> 본녀는 지금 유니티 공부중입니다~~
<Demonion> 오브젝트 컨트롤 익히고 있네유.
<pchero_work> 오! 게임만드시려구요?
<dkj0208> d는 묵음이요? 이해가 안가서요 ^^;
<Demonion> 프흐흐 도전은 해보는거쥬.
<Demonion> 디가 묵음이라서
<Demonion> 댱고가 아니로 장고로 발음된다는 거쥬
<pchero_work> 영화 "쟝고"에서 나오는 말이에요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 그렇군요^^
<dkj0208> 졸립군요.
<autowiz> 그렇군요^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 이 시간까지 깨어있으시네요
<ujuc> 아... 부산오는 차에서 잤더니.. 잠이안와요.;;;
<Work^Seony> 후폭풍이 크시겠군요...
<ujuc> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 백순데요 :)
<ujuc> 그리고 내일은 토요일 :)
<Work^Seony> 아 토요일....  다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 아 chanServ 저거 봇이에요?
<Work^Seony> 네 여기 프리노드 챈섭이죠...
<ujuc> 아...
<ujuc> 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 프리노드에서 운영하는거라, 무조건 방장권한을 갖고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> openstack 쪽 irc에 봇 집어넣을려곱고보니 설정할께 많네요... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 채널에 등록된 유저들에 대한 요청을 처리해주죠
<ujuc> 아!
<Work^Seony> 봇은, 만들어져있는거 쓰시는게 나을걸요...
<ujuc> 안그래도 만들어져있는거 커스텀 중입니다. :) ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 후...
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 다 불태웟어요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 초코 타르트 만들고 저녁에 두딸들에게 화이트 데이 선물.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-13
<autowiz> 친한 형님이
<autowiz> 12일날 어머님 발인 하고 15일날 아버님 발인 하게 되었네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아... 타르트 안먹어본지 오래됐네요...
<Work^Seony> 헐... 저런...
<autowiz> 두분이 이렇게나 비슷하게 가시다니
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 불타는 금요일입니다!!! 물론.. 목요일인분들도 계시겠지만....
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 불타는 금요일? 그건 뭔가요? 일을 더 열심히 하는 날인가요?
<jun__> Seony 형님 안녕하십니까~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  제가 형님인건가요?
<jun__> 불타는 금요일... 야근으로 불태우는 날인가요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 하하;;; 제가 생각보다 나이가 어정쩡하게 어립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 룸메이트 구한다는 광고를 올리고나서 한 남자분한테 연락이 왔는데, 40대 초반이래요...
<Work^Seony> 예전이었으면 참 나이 많은 분이라고 생각했을텐데,
<Work^Seony> 지금 생각해보면, 저랑 나이차이가 몇살 안난다는 사실이 슬퍼지더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그래도 아직 생일 안지났으니, 미국나이로 36짤!  전 아직 30대 중반인겁니다!
<jun__> ㅜㅜ 40대 초반이면 저랑은...
<jun__> 동갑이겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 띠동갑;;;
<Work^Seony> 요즘 무쟈게 일하기가 싫은게, 아마도 휴가를 갈 때가 되지않았나 싶군요...
<samahui_WS> 떠나세요~ 휴가~ 서울로 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국은 내년에 갈 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 휴가지에서 휴가가면 어디로 가나요? ㅎ ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 대표 휴양지인 하와이니 근처 아무곳이나 가도 휴가 기분날꺼 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마도 미국 본토 중 하나를 골라야할 거 같아요...
<autowiz> 그랜드 캐년
<Work^Seony> 휴가지에 사는데 휴가를 간다면, 보통 여기서 볼 수 없는 광경을 보러가죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 빌딩 많고 그런 곳 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오호~ 그렇다면 중서부 패키지로 그랜드케년부터 라스베가스까지 일주하시는겁니다
<Work^Seony> 라스베가스 가는 비용은 무쟈게 싸서 좋긴 해요
<autowiz> 저는 싱가포르나 브라질이 가보고싶긴 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 브라질은 위험하잖아요..
<samahui_WS> 라스베가스랑 유니버설스튜디오 묶어서 운영하는 여행패키지 한번 간적있는데 싸고 좋더라고요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ 우리 어머님은 어제 터키로 떠나셨어요
<autowiz> 위험 할려나요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 계모임으로다가 ~
<Work^Seony> 예전에 제가 데리고 살던 룸메이트 애 하나가, 브라질에서 축구유학 했었는데, 무쟈게 위험하답니다
<Work^Seony> 경찰이 대놓고 돈 달라고 한다던데요...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재미있는 나라군요 거기도
<Work^Seony> 터키...  진짜 한 번 가볼만할 거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 터키는 문화유적이나 볼거리 먹거리는 괜찮을거 같은데 요즘 IS모집을 거서 많이해서
<Work^Seony> 터키 음식이 세계 3대 요리 중 하나라고 하더라구요...
<samahui_WS> 거기다 이슬람문화권에 약간 여자를 천대한다고할까 차별하면서 성범죄도 많아서 여자들 여행가기에 좋은곳은 아니라더군요
<samahui_WS> 터키 음식이 우리나라 사람들 입맞에 맞는편이라 괜찮다고는 하더라고요
<samahui_WS> 이태원에서 먹은 요리들과 다르겠죠 ?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 농산품 같은게 옛날부터 풍부하다고 하더라구요...  거기 식량자급율이 200%래요...
<samahui_WS> 무엇보다 향신료가 발달되서 인도보다 더 풍부하다는 소리도 있었어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 이태원과는 다르겠죠.  베트남 쌀국수만 해도 여기랑 한국이랑 천지차이라던데요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 미국에서 파는 멕시칸 음식도 진짜 멕시칸 음식 맛이랑 다르다네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 피자가 이태리에서 먹는 맛과는 다르듯...
<samahui_WS> 그렇겠죠
<samahui_WS> 피자는 미국과 한국도 다른데요
<samahui_WS> 미국이 더 짰던거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 여기서는요, 피자에 고구마가 들어간다고 하면 아마 깜짝 놀랄 거에요
<samahui_WS> 아니면 ... 제가 먹던게 치즈에 페페로니만 엊은거라 짰을지도
<Work^Seony> 페퍼로니는 좀 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 고구마피자 한국에 있어요 미스터피자 ㅎ ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 피자는 미국에서만큼은 뭐든 콤비네이션이나 수프림이 제일 나아요.
<samahui_WS> 크고 두껍고 식어도 맛있어서 전 미국에서 먹은 피자가 더 좋았어요
<samahui_WS> 전 그냥 치즈피자요
<samahui_WS> 콘으로 간한 짭쪼롬한 맛이 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 아... 치즈피자도 맛있죠...
<Work^Seony> 피자 얘기하니까, 타코벨이 생각나네요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오늘은 저녁에 마눌님 꼬셔서 피자한판 물고 TV나 봐야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 타코벨 무쟈게 좋아하거든요...
<samahui_WS> 타코벨 먹고싶어요
<samahui_WS> 아~ 아침부터 배고프네요
<autowiz> 저도저도
<samahui_WS> 맥모닝이라도 시켜먹어야지 안되겠어요
<autowiz> 한국만 그런지 모르겠는데
<autowiz> 버거킹 이랑 또 어디 한곳은
<autowiz> 야간이나 새벽타임에 안되는 메뉴가 있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 버거킹이 새벽에도 문을 열어요?
<samahui_WS> 그게 요즘은 아침메뉴 점심메뉴 따로 파는거 같더라고요
<Work^Seony> 아... 드라이브인인가요...
<samahui_WS> 24시간하는 패스트푸드점 많아요
<autowiz> 버거킹은 좀 심한게 04~10 까지 와퍼가 안되요ㅠㅠ 그냥 아침 메뉴만
<samahui_WS> 맥도날드는 24시간 하던데요
<Work^Seony> 시간대마다 다른 메뉴는 미국도 그래요
<autowiz> 24시간하는 매장이 몇몇개 있어요 서울에
<samahui_WS> 전 아침메뉴가 간간하니 자극도 없고 좋은데 이건 또 아침에만 주문이 되더라고요
<samahui_WS> 배달은 10시까지인가만되고 직접가는건 11시까지인가 아니면 9시 10시인지 아~ 후자가 맞네요
<samahui_WS> 지금 전화중입니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥모닝에 들어가는 계란이, 사실은 그게 분말로 만드는거 아세요?
<autowiz> 저는 김밥 먹고 잇어요
<samahui_WS> 헐~ 가서 먹으면 아침메뉴 할인하는거 같더니 배달은 비싸군요
<autowiz> 페스트 푸드점에 파는
<samahui_WS> 잉? 분말이요?
<samahui_WS> 김밥 맛나게 드세요~
<autowiz> 저렴한 도시락에 들어가는 계란과 비슷한 제조법일려나요?
<autowiz> 막 가짜 계란 느낌 나고 그러던데 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 맥모닝은 실패해서 롯데리아 착한아침 세트 시켰어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 계란분말이라고 하는거 같더라구요
<samahui_WS> 똑같은거 롯데리아도 파는군요
<Work^Seony> 착한아침세트는 진짜 착한가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안착해요
<samahui_WS> 가서 먹어야 착해요
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안 씨성이 너무 많군요 세상에
<samahui_WS> 아~ 된장 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 혼자 먹기 그래서 먹을사람했더니 팀원들 다먹는다네요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아침부터 폭탄맞았어요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 에헤라 디어~
<autowiz> 잘못 걸리겼다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 걸리셨다
<samahui_WS> 할 수 없죠
<samahui_WS> 이거먹고 회식은 없는걸로다가 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 아침에 빵~ 점심에는 뭐 밥을 먹을테고... 저녁에 피자... 오늘 식단은 빵빵이군요
<Work^Seony> 탄수화물 파티네요
<samahui_WS> 내일 농구뛰러 가야죠
<samahui_WS> 날씨도 좋을거 같으니 하루종일 농구타임~ \
<samahui_WS> 그리고 쓰러져서 일요일 실종... 그러면 월요일... 월요병 예상해봅니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  그래도 재밌으면 스트레스 해소되니까 좋죠...
<samahui_WS> 그러길 바라봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 플레이가 될까요? 요즘 퉁퉁해져서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 공과 함께 튕겨다닐지도 ...
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘 너무 많이 먹어서 살이 좀 쪘어요
<Work^Seony> 안되겠다 싶어서 좀 빼볼려고 하는데, 너무 먹는걸 좋아해서 못뺄거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저두 ㅠㅠ 겨울이라 그런지 몸은 점점 안움직여지고
<samahui_WS> 겨울에는 다 찌는가 봅니다
<samahui_WS> 헬스하는 동생도 부어서 다니더라고요. 비시즌이라고 찌운답니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 근데 겨울은 옷 입는 것만 신경써도 살 빠질 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 날씨가 추우니까 체온을 올리기 위해서 지방을 태우거든요...
<samahui_WS> 그럼 얇게 입고 다녀야겠군요
<autowiz> 하지만 추우니까 따뜻하게 지낼려고 하다보면
<samahui_WS> 그러고보니 말랐을때는 코트하나에 니트 하나로도 한겨울을 버텼는데 요즘은 오리털없이는 못견뎌요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정말 춥게 지내면 지방이 더 많이 탄다고는 하더라구요.
<samahui_WS> 찔수록 추위를 더 타죠
<samahui_WS> 그게 문제죠
<Work^Seony> 그나마 여름에는 날씨가 더우니까 체온조절을 위해서 땀을 내보내게되고, 그로 인해서 체내 수분이 빠져나가니까 살이 빠지는 것처럼 보이는 거에요..
<samahui_WS> 그렇겠네요
<autowiz> 찔 수록 단순히 표면적이 넖어져서 추위를 많이 타는건 아니겠지요?
<samahui_WS> 또 더울때는 지쳐서라도 식욕이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그것보다는 체중이 높으면 데워야 하는 면적이 넓으니까 더 많이 열량을 요구하는거 아닐까 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 근데 정작 태우기전에 찐사람은 더 먹어준다는게 문제겠죠
<Work^Seony> 사실, 찐 사람은 남들보다 훨씬 많이 먹는다는 함정이 있죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> 그렇지요 ... 뭐 그냥 그저 꾸준히 식단조절하면서 운동하는 수 밖에 없습니다.
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 전 음식먹고 류뚱 경기 좀 보다올께요. 회의실은 그러라고 있는거죠~ ㅎ ㅎ
<autowiz> 오오~ 다녀오세요~~
<Work^Seony> 많이 뚱뚱한 사람들이, 난 많이 안먹는거 같은데 왜 자꾸 살찌지? 라고 생각한다는데, 사실 따져보면 많이 먹는답니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다녀오세요
<samahui_WS> 댕기올께요~
<samahui_WS> 다 먹고 기다려도 시작하지 않는 야구...
<samahui_WS> 방송시간과 게임시간이 이렇게 달라도 되는건지 ㅡㅡ 아무튼 이놈의 방송국은 아주 낚시의 제왕이군요
<samahui_WS> 그냥 자리에 앉아서 일하다 다음팟으로 봐야겠군요
<autowiz> 중계방송 시간을 보는게 아니라 , 경기 시작 ~ 끝 시간을 알아놔야겠어요 다음부터는
<autowiz> 아예 앱이나 사이트 하나 만들어도 될려나요?
<samahui_WS> 괜찮을거 같습니다
<samahui_WS> 특히 인기 있을만한 경기는 앞뒤로 30분은 기본으로 잡아먹네요
<samahui_WS> 짜증나서 소리 죽이고 다음팟 켜놨다가 지금보니 벌써 1회끝 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 현지니는 무실점 호투중입니다만 2회만 던지게 한다고 했는데 한회는 날렸네요
<samahui_WS> 리붓하고 올께요~
<samahui_WS> 류뚱은 시범경기 산뜻하게 무안타 무실점으로 2이닝 마쳤군요. 아마도 한이닝 더 던지지 않을까 싶은데요. 메팅리가 2이닝 이야기 했으니 이제 안나올듯... 일에 집중하러 갑니다 ㅎㅎ; 즐거운 13일에 금요일 즐기세요~
<autowiz> 어? 그러고보니 지난번 13일에 금요일 지난지 몇일 안되었는데 또 13일의 금요일 이군요
<autowiz> 이런날은 전기톱 판매량이 늘어나나요??  ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 모찌님
<moozzi> 안녕하세요 ^^
<moozzi> 좋은아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 전기톱판매량...ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<moozzi> ??
<autowiz> 퇴근하신건가요? ^_^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Seony> 퇴근하고 해투 보고 왔어요
<Seony> 이번 해투 완전 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 해투 누가누가 나왓나요?
<Seony> 박준형, 데니, 김성주, 이규한, 조동혁, 석주일
<Seony> 박준형이 무쟈게 웃깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시간나면 한번 봐봐야 겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어떤 루리웹 유저가 지어낸 미세스 크리링 이라는데, 재밌네요
<Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/family/217/read?articleId=20192965&bbsId=G005&itemId=64&t__nil_ruliweb=best&nil_id=14
<Seony> 손오공, 크리링 등의 주인공들과 그 자손까지 모두 죽고난 몇백년 후의 이야기래요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 미세스 크리링 이래서
<readytoact> -_- 여주인공을 보는순간 가발...
<readytoact> 이라는 생각이-
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 컴을 밀고
<readytoact> 리눅스로 재편했습니다
<readytoact> 역시 nvidia 그래픽은
<readytoact> ...
<Seony> 엔비디아도 그런대로 쓸만은 할 거에요
<readytoact> 리눅스에서 드라이버 잡기가 너무 힘들더라구요
<readytoact> 딱 한번 제대로 셋팅해서 썼었는데
<readytoact> 그때 아마 범블비로 셋팅했던거 같은데 다시하려니까 안되서 -_-ㅋ
<Seony> 미세스 크리링 재밌네요
<Seony> 이거 그린 사람 상상력이... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투시면, 공식으로 제공해주는 드라이버 쓰면 잘 될텐데요..
<readytoact> 음 네
<readytoact> 아 문제가 뭐냐면
<readytoact> 제가 랩탑에 모니터를 두대 연결해서 쓰는데
<Seony> 제 사무실 워크스테이션도 엔비디아거든요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 엔비디아랑 따로 따로 제어가 안되요
<readytoact> 랩탑+엔비디아외장 으로만 쓰면 되는데
<readytoact> 랩탑, 엔비디아, VGA
<Seony> 아... 따로 제어를 하실려고 하는거군요..
<readytoact> 이렇게 쓰니까 -_- 계속 꼬이더니
<readytoact> 이젠 드라이버 잡아도 엔비디아는 대답없는 너.. 가 되버렸네요
<readytoact> http://i.imgur.com/5AO0W53.png
<Seony> 오... 화면이 예쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> hamonikr 이라고
<Seony> 저는 테마, 디자인, 배경화면 이런거 절대 손 안대고 그냥 기본만 쓰거든요...
<readytoact> 민트기반에 한글화 더한 리눅습니다.
<readytoact> hamonikr.org
<Seony> 근데 저거 이브온라인, 뭘로 설치하시는 거에요?  PlayOnLinux인가 그거에요?
<readytoact> 정부과제로 한거래요
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> pol 써보면 많이 편해요
<Seony> 와인보다 더 나은가보군요...
<readytoact> 와인 프론트 엔드라고 보시면 됩니다
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 화면에서 한글이 보이니까 참 적응이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 각각 어플마다 와인버전이나 설정을 다 변경할 수 있고
<readytoact> 어플 설치메뉴에서는 프로파일 같은 것이 있어서.. 만약에 제가 이브를 검색하면
<readytoact> 어떤 와인버전이 최적인지 골라서 알아서 다운받고 설치할 수 잇게 준비해줍니다
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 내일 출근해서 해봐야겠네요
<readytoact> 아 텔레그램
<readytoact> 리눅스 클라이언트도 그렇고 와인도 그렇고
<readytoact> --- 한글이 입력이 안되서
<readytoact> 뭔가 손보면 될 것 같은데
<readytoact> 하모니카 써보세요
<readytoact> 그냥.. 이쁩니다.
<autowiz> 아 눈물나 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 이미 설치되어있는 우분투를 갈아엎기에는 너무나도 복잡하게 쓰고있어서요..
<Seony> 제 시스템 보신적 있지않으세요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 예전에 본거 같아요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아 전
<readytoact> -_- 기존 노트북에 설치된 윈도우를
<readytoact> 가상으로 마이그레이션 했는데
<readytoact> 이놈이 잘 안붙어서 윈도 새로 깔았거든요.
<readytoact> 리눅스 써도 기존 윈도는 셋팅 되어 있으니까 쓰면 되겠다 싶어서 가상이미지로 마이그레이션 했더니
<readytoact> 가상머신에 붙이니까 키보드가 먹통
<Seony> 음....  걍 클린설치가 제일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 음.. 라이브 마이그레이션이 편하긴한데
<readytoact> 이런사태가 발생을 하면 좀
<readytoact> 아 Seony님 혹시
<readytoact> 가상화 관련해서 certificate 같은게 있나요? 해외에?
<readytoact> 자격증?
<readytoact> 뭐 그런거
<Seony> 가상화라면...  오픈스택도 괜찮으세요?
<readytoact> ^^;;;
<readytoact> 아하하하하
<Seony> 미란티스에서 나오는게 있죠
<readytoact> 오픈스택은 제가 한번도 안써봤는데
<autowiz> 윈도우즈상에서 mingw32 랑 cygwin 안에서 gcc 로 아무리 옵션을 줘도 프로그램이 3.7 기가 정도에서 죽는겁니다.
<autowiz> 몇일을 헤맸는데 , cygwin64 를 써야 하더군요
<autowiz> gcc 도 64비트용 을 쓰면 되는데 문제는 이렇게 PE32+ x86_64 형식으로 나온 exe 파일은 일반 cmd 창에서 실행이 안됩니다.
<autowiz> gcc 64비트 윈도우즈용 프로그램 만드는 방법은 없을까요. (혹시 단순히 그냥 mach 만 64비트로 지정해주면 되고 이런건 아니겠지요?)
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 레뎃 오픈스택 자격증 있는데
<bluedusk> 저 좀 델꼬 가세요
<bluedusk> 저 몸값 쌈요
<readytoact> 와와
<readytoact> +_+ 자격증 보유자
<autowiz> 하루 5만원이면 되나요?
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 저 몸값 싸요
<bluedusk> 엊그제 면접본대 45불렀더니
<bluedusk> 넘 싸다고 안씀
<bluedusk> ...
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러게 왜 그렇게 부르셨어요
<autowiz> 짝퉁 같잖아요
<bluedusk> 아니 저도 이직 하면서 몸값 좀 높여보고 싶었다구요
<autowiz> 저는 50~60 불렀는데 , 면접관들 안색이 사색이 되던데요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 제 두배군요
<bluedusk> 부럽네요
<bluedusk>  ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -0- 시간당?
<readytoact> 에이
<readytoact> 국세청 장려금이나 신청해야지
<autowiz> 그래서 면접떨어졌어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 저도 면접보다보니 기분나빠져서 안간것도 있구요
<bluedusk> 어디 보셧는데요?
<bluedusk> 락플?
<autowiz> 속닥속닥
<bluedusk> 아 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 전 잘 몰라서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 암튼 실제 받는돈은 저도 40 안되요
<autowiz> 아참 블더님 혹시 CDNetworks 라는 회사는 이력서 써보실 맘이 드셨어요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 써보고 싶긴 한데
<bluedusk> 안될거 같아서
<bluedusk> 그래도 써보면 나쁠건 없다 싶어서
<bluedusk> 주말에 정리해서
<bluedusk> 내려구요
<bluedusk> 왜요? 내지 말까요?
<chansol> 이번 iptime 펌업이 중지되었던 것 까지 전부 업데이트 되어서 논란이 있었나보네요.
<chansol> http://www.iptime.co.kr/~iptime/bbs/view.php?id=notice&no=915
<chansol> 해명글이 올라왔군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 음 좋군요
<autowiz> 해명도 하고
<readytoact> 해명하니 더 수상함
<autowiz> 공유기 불법감청이라던가 그런게 있기는 했었던건가요?
<autowiz> 하긴 개발자중에 한명이 몰래 코드 넣어놓았는데 그거 남이 발견못하면 (거기다 copy and paste 방식으로 계속해서 살아남아 있다면)
<autowiz> 쥐도 새도 모르게 끄윽~ 하는거지요
<pchero_work> 호오.. 푸틴이 죽은게 아니냐는 루머가 있네요.
<pchero_work> http://www.vox.com/2015/3/12/8205193/putin-death-rumors
<samahui_WS> 푸틴이 죽다뇨???
<samahui_WS> 건강 이상설 소문이라고 어제 대변인 발표가 있었다는데요
<pchero_work> 허미.. -_-;;; 뭐 좀 다시 설치할려고 ./configure 했더니 서버가 퍽 죽어버리네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 뭐 좀 할려면 서비스 좀 내려놓고 해야할 듯.. -_-;;;
<oming> ㅎㅎ;
<oming> 안녕하세용…???
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 이 시간에 어인 일이세요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 오랜만에 접속해봤습니다.. ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 오셨는데, 새벽이라 아무도 없네요
<oming> 그러네요 ㅠㅠ.. ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 안주무시고 뭐하시는 중이세요?'
<oming> 술….네 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;;
<oming> 음…안주무세요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 해외에 살아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아직 금요일이랍니다
<Work^Seony> 금요일 아침 8시 40분이에요
<oming> ;;;
<oming> 하하 ㅋ;;; 멋진분;; 나도 외국  가보고싶오;; ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 해외 나온지 오래 안됐어요...  아직 10년도 안됐는데요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ;;; …. 많다아아아아아아ㅏㅇ…
<Work^Seony> 해외 나오시면, 이민생활 오래하셨다 라는 분들 때문에, 10년은 명함도 못내밉니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;; 그래도 잼있을거 같아요..
<Work^Seony> 아무래도, 한국보다는 근무환경이 나으니까 재미는 있어요
<oming> 음… 외국에서 근무하기 좋은가요??
<Work^Seony> 저도 한국에서 직장생활 3년 하다가 나와서, 한국에서 직장 댕기는게 어떤지 잘 알죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 좋죠
<oming> 후으 ㅠㅠ;; ㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 아직도 적응이 안되는 부분이 있을 정도로 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 이 생활에 적응하면 할수록, 더욱더 한국으로 돌아갈 수 없을 거라는 생각도 하게되죠
<oming> 부럽습니다.. 저도 해보고싶은데;; ㅎ   아직까지는 무서운거 같용...
<oming> ㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 도전하시면 되죠.  저는 외국으로 유학 가야겠다는 마음 먹고 3개월만에 나왔어요
<oming> ;;ㅎㅎ;
<oming> 아직 무서워용ㅇ;;;
<Work^Seony> 외국으로 아예 안나가실거면 상관없는데, 나가실거면 빨리 가시는게 좋아요.  안그러면 저처럼 후회합니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ;;; 형아 같아요 ㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 제가 30살에 미국 왔거든요...
<Work^Seony> 학교 졸업하고 취업하고 어쩌다보니, 40살이 다되가는 나이에 아직도 집도 못사고 있어요...
<oming> 그래도 그결정이 정말 대단하신거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<oming> 음… 맨날 늘은이 채팅… ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 지금도, 잘 왔다고 생각하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 아무래도 한국소식을 뉴스로밖에 접할 수 없다보니까, 뉴스를 보면 볼수록 왜곡이 된건지 뭔지는 모르겠지만 점점 한국으로 돌아가면 안되겠다는 생각을 하게되죠 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎ;; 웃을순 없는거지만… ;;;;;;
<oming> 정말 그런것 같아요 ㅎ;
<oming> 워크소니?? ㅎㅎ;;?
<oming> 기역하겠습니당… ㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 서니 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서는 이 닉을 쓰구요, 집에서는 Seony 아니면 Seony^MacPro
<oming> 맥… ;;
<oming> 애플… 크크
<Work^Seony> 맥빠라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서는 맥 쳐다도안본다는 함정이 있낀 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ;; 저도 이번에 맥삿어용;; 처음으롱
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;;
<Work^Seony> 시스템 어드민이라, 맥을 싫어하게 되더라구요....
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;; 무슨말씀이신지 잘모르겠어요… ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 통합이 잘 안되요
<oming> 아 ㅎ;;
<oming> 음…
<Work^Seony> 저희는 LDAP 기반으로 유저인증을 하는데, 맥만 지들 프로토콜을 쓰니까 그것도 잘 안되고...
<oming> ….?
<oming> 제가 지능이 낮아서;; 무슨말씀인지 한번만 더 설명해주심… ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 리눅스 서버에서는 openldap을 쓰는데요,
<oming> ldap가 뭐죠ㅣ……?
<Work^Seony> 애플은 오픈디렉토리인가 하는 자기네들만의 프로토콜을 쓰거든요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 쉽게 설명드리자면,
<oming> 네
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 서버에서, 디렉토리 서비스 혹시 아세요?
<oming> ;;; 잘모르겠어요;;;
<Work^Seony> 음...  더 쉽게 설명드리자면,
<oming> 네
<Work^Seony> 데이터베이스 같은건데, 목적이 조금 달라요.
<oming> 네
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 1000명의 유저가 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 1000명의 유저는 각각 고유의 부서가 있긴하지만,
<oming> 네
<Work^Seony> 여러개의 접속권한이 필요하다던가 하잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 그런 것들을, 이진트리 비스무리하게 세팅을 할 수 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 응답속도가 디비의 3배 이상 나온다고 하네요...
<oming> ;;
<Work^Seony> 보통 통신사에서 이 LDAP으로 고객관리를 해요
<Work^Seony> 한 고객이 갖고있는 전화번호, 단말기 고유번호, 요금, 사용내역 등등...
<oming> 음..
<Work^Seony> 좀 어려워요.  저도 잘은 모르는데, 관리해야하는 유저가 많으면 보통 ldap으로 많이 해요
<Work^Seony> 디비처럼 컬럼 타입을 지정한다거나 하는게 없어서, 뭐든 다 집어넣을 수 있다는 점도 있죠
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 같은 경우, ldap을 세팅하면 로그인할 때 유저아이디랑 비번 같은걸 중앙에서 관리할 수 있게되죠...
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 자리를 바꾸더라도 어디서든 자기 아이디로 접속할 수 있게되죠
<oming> 흠;;
<Work^Seony> 제가 일하는 곳 총원이 4만명 정도 되는데,
<oming> 어렵지만 필요한것이 돼는거겠죠?
<oming> ㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 제가 접속할 수 있는 부분은 약 500명 정도에요
<oming> 많아요 ㅠ;;
<Work^Seony> 이 500명이, 어딜가든 자기 아이디랑 비번으로 어디서든 접속이 되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 이 점은 디비를 써도 마찬가지이긴 한데, 설명이 좀 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 위키에 대강 설명이 나와있긴하네요 http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/LDAP
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;; 제간좀 어렵네요 ㅎ;
<oming> ㅎㅎ;; 저 이번에 웃긴얘기지만… 정보처리기사 필기 합격했어요 ㅠㅠ;;
<oming> 그정도 실력;;;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이제 실기 남은 건가요?
<oming> 네;;
<Work^Seony> 정보처리기사 어려운거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<oming> 안어려운거 같아요.
<oming> 기본실력이면 푸는거 같습니다… ㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 실기는 뭐에 대해서 하는 거에요?
<oming> ;;; 모르겠습니다.. 공부해봐야 될거 가타요;
<Work^Seony> 주로 프로그래밍이겠죠?
<oming> 음… 그렇겠죠???
<oming> 아흠… ㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 점점 아침이 되가겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc_> http://www.nic.st/ 음.. st... 라..음..
<oming> 아음… nic 어디서 많이 봤는데;;;
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> hanirc에 자주 오시죠
<oming> 안와요;;; ㅎ
<oming> 정말 너무 오랜만아네용ㅇ;;;
<Work^Seony> 아.. 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨질이 제 주요 일과라 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;; 요즘들어 좀 멀어져서;;; ㅎ
<oming> 이거 정말 고민인데요...
<oming> 해도 되나요?
<oming> ….?
<Work^Seony> 뭔데요? ㅎㅎ
<oming> 진지하게…
<oming> 음.. 진로가 걱정이에요….
<oming> 어르신들 의견이 궁금합니다...
<Work^Seony> 어르신.... ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ 증말 어르신 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 말씀해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 이제 4학년.. 좀늦게 올라갔는데 뭘해야 될지 모르겠어요...
<Work^Seony> 음... 누구나 다 고민하는 문제잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하고싶은 분야가 따로 있는건 아니구요?'
<oming> gg;;
<oming> ㅎㅎ; 네;;
<oming> 근데 정말 고민;;
<oming> 형님들입장에선 아시잖아요....
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 경우는,
<Work^Seony> 하고싶은게 없으면, 가장 잘 할 수 있는걸 하자 라고 결정했어요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 비슷한 고민을 몇년 전에 했는데, 저는 나이도 훨씬 많았다보니 이것저것 선택할 수 있는 시간이 없었죠...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가를 해보기에는 너무 늦을 것 같고, 잘못된 선택에 되돌이킬 수 없는 나이라...
<Work^Seony> 가장 잘 할 수 있는 걸 하자 라고 결정했죠...
<oming> 음…
<oming> 맞는거 같아요…
<Work^Seony> 이 사실을 최근에 또 깨닫게 됐는데요,
<oming> ;;ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기타를 너무 배워보고싶어서 하나 샀거든요
<oming> 저두 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사고나서 한 2번인가 연습하고나서 한 번도 안치게 되더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 원래 제가 피아노를 좀 칠줄 알지만, 기타를 너무 하고싶었어요
<oming> 네 ㅠㅠ;;;;;;;;;
<Work^Seony> 이때 깨닫게된건,
<Work^Seony> 아무리 뭔가를 하고싶더라도, 그걸 잘하기 위해서 투자할 수 있는 시간이 부족하면, 차라리 잘할 줄 아는걸 계속 유지보수하자 였어요
<oming> ;;;;;;;;
<Work^Seony> 그래서 피아노를 샀...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> 음;;; 네 ㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;;
<oming> 몇살이시죠 정확히?
<Work^Seony> 한국나이로 38살인가..
<oming> ;;;
<oming> 형님.. ㅎ???
<oming> 형;; 겜한판 하죵???ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<oming> wlrma
<oming> 지금 버전안맞아서 그냥 계속 팅김용ㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-14
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘은 진짜 춥네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오후 6시 45분인데, 반바지에 반팔 입고있는데도 춥습니다.  이런적이 거의 없어요... ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 오늘따라 유달리.. 조용하네요;
<LinDol_phone> Revi, 안녕하세요 ^.^ 혹시 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu패키지 번역중이신가요?
<pchero_travel> 행복한 주말입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<LinDol_phone> 안녕하세요 피씨영웅옹ㅋ
<pchero_travel> 안녕하세요 린돌님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 1월달에 GTA5 예매해놓고 3월말 기다리고 있었다가..
<pchero_travel> 바로 엊그제 발매 연기된거 확인했어요. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_travel> 고로, 오늘은 도서관.. ㅎ
<LinDol_phone> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol_phone> ㅠㅜ
<LinDol_phone> 저런 ㅠㅜ
<ghg> 안녕하세요!
<Revi> 어 핑이 왔었네요
<Revi> Lindol_phone: 아뇨
<Revi> LinDol_phone: 해당 패키지의 한국어 번역은 완료되어 있네요.https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ko/+translate
<pchero_travel> 음...
<pchero_travel> Bug compatibility 이 말이 잘 이해가 안되는데 혹시 아시는 분 계세요?
<pchero_travel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bug_compatibility
<pchero_travel> bug-for-bug 라는 용어가 나오는데 무슨 뜻인지 모르겠어요.
<lindol> pchero, 안녕하세요 :)
<lindol> 피씨영웅옹 ㅋㅋ
<pchero> 넵 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저는 처음으로 3월에 스노보드 타고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 날씨가 아직도 춥나보네요
<autowiz> 온몸이 아프긴 하네요 ㅋㅋ. 이번주가 마지막이라고 하더라구요.
<autowiz> 눈은 이미 많이 녹아서 사람도 적고 ,금액도 싸고
<autowiz> 평소 50% ~ 25 % 가격이라 그래도 재미있게 잘 탔어요 ㅎ
<Seony> 비수기라 가격이 싸다는 장점이 있군요
<autowiz> 네 저도 처음 알았어요
<autowiz> 이미 폐장 했을거라고 생각했는데
<Seony> 근데 스노보드 타고오셨는데 왜 채팅을... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영화 볼려고 컴 켰더니 자동으로 채팅이 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하와이도 윈드서핑 많이 하겠네요
<Seony> 네 많이 해요
<autowiz> 서핑보드도 있고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸.  매년마다 전세계급 서핑대회도 열리니깐요..
<Seony> 근대 서핑의 아버지 라고 해서, 현대에서 말하는 서핑 이라는 것을 정립시킨 사람이 하와이 사람이기도 하구요..
<autowiz> 아.. 그렇군요
<Seony> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%93%80%ED%81%AC_%EC%B9%B4%ED%95%98%EB%82%98%EB%AA%A8%EC%BF%A0
<autowiz> 저도 어릴때는 역사에 기록될 만한 사람이 되고 싶다고 생각했었는데
<autowiz> 요즘은 뭐 그냥 조용히 살다가자~ 는 생각도 듭니다. ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<chansol> ㅎㅎ
<chansol> freenode에 호출봇들이 등장해서 다른 채널은 호출 대란이네요;;
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 가끔 잊을만 하면 등장하는거 같네요 . ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 호출봇 눈에 띄면 정말 금이빨 빼고 씹어먹어 주고 싶어 지지요 ㅋㅋ
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요~
<dkj0208> 오늘 스터디 다녀왔습니다.
<autowiz> 열공 하고 오셨군요~ ㅎ
<dkj0208> 넵~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ^^_^^
<Demonion> ㅎㅇ
<autowiz> 안녕하세유~~
<Demonion> 흐흐.
<Demonion> 고통스러운 일요일 밤이군유.
<autowiz> 어디가 아프신가요?
<Demonion> 월요병이유.
<Demonion> 월요병에 걸려서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 월요병이 벌써 걸리셨군요..
<Demonion> 가슴이
<Demonion> 먹먹해지고 있지유.
<autowiz> 월요일을 귀찮은 일의 시작이 아니라 , 새로운 즐거운 시작이라고 느껴야 한다는데 말이지요
<autowiz> 말처럼 쉽지는 않지요 ㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 글쿤유.
<autowiz> 저 아는 어느 회사는
<autowiz> 월요일 아침 주간회의가 아침 7시반인가 8시인가 한데요
<autowiz> 월간 회의 인가?
<autowiz> 아무튼 쇼킹한 시간대 였습니다. ^^
<Demonion> ㅎㄸ
<Demonion> 본녀라면
<Demonion> 아침잠이 많으니
<Demonion> 바로 짤리겠군유.
<autowiz> 저도 완전 밤형 인간이라 , 아침잠이 많은데
<autowiz> 소중한게 생기니까 얼마던지 바뀌더군요
<DarkCircle> 출퇴근 시간을 합리적으로 미루라고 시위를 해야 -ㅅ-/
<DarkCircle> 그리고 점점점 출퇴근시간은 오후 6시로 ...
<autowiz> 절실함 이 참 강하더군요 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> (묘족)
<autowiz> 출퇴근시간을 오후6시로 맞춰버리면
<DarkCircle> 오후 6시에 출근하고 24시에 퇴근(ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz> 그렇죠 둘다 같이 맞춰버리면 일할 시간이 없어지잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 다음날 새벽 2시가 되어야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 어차피 일주일 근로기준법 시간만 채우면 되는거 아니덩가 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 낮에는 졸립고 힘드러요
<autowiz> 조건을 달 수야 이겠겠지만
<DarkCircle> 밤이 되어야 팔팔해짐(!)
<autowiz> 일반 근로랑 , 주말근로 , 야간 근로에 대한 처리가 다를 수 가 있다고 들었습니다.
<autowiz> 요즘 재택근무 가능한곳 점점 많아지더라구요
<FriedChicken_> 하긴 야간에 한다고 자청하면
<FriedChicken_> 훼사가 ㅡ.,ㅡ
<FriedChicken_> <- 요거이 화장실용 클라이언트
<dkj0208> Demonion님 유니티 공부 많이 하셨나요?
<Demonion> 아직 초반입니다. 툴 사용법을 익히는 수준이쥬.
<dkj0208> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 어디까지나 재택근무가 가능하려면 신뢰가 전제가 되죠. 근데 재택근무 가능한 회사도 보면 회의한다고 나오라는 날이 더 많던 ...
<autowiz> 일주일에 3일 출근하는데도 있고 하루 출근하는데도 있고 그런거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 오랜만입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 새벽시간인데 깨어있으시네요
<autowiz> 이제 막 깼네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 일어나시자마자 챗을.... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝!
<autowiz> 좋은 아침 되세요~~
<iPeter> 안녕하세요
<iPeter> 지하철 안입니다.
<iPeter> 오랫만에 뵙네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-14
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz_> 오오 우리 감자군 건강히 잘 지내셨는감?
<autowiz_> 자 오늘 하루도 활기차게
<JasonJang> auto wiz_: 김 감자님을 eyeball meeting (=만나서 본 적) 있어요?
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 맨날 인사만 하고 잠수타는 컴마냐입니다ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 아 ㅠㅠ 오늘 아침부터 자꾸 오타가 나네요
<autowiz_> disk 들어가야 할곳 서너 군대가 dick 으로 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 프로그램 오류뜨고 난리도 아니고 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 반갑습니다.
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<razgon_irccloud> 리하이요
<autowiz_> 모두모두 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 정신없이 지내고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어느새 점심 시간입니다..ㅎㅎ 맛점 드셔요~!
<ferendevelop> 맛있게 드세요~
<autowiz_> 맛점들 하시어요~~
<razgon_irccloud> 맛점하세요
<ipeter> 아이패드 복원중입니다.
<ipeter> 아주 애플케어에 전화하고 난리 부르스를 췄네요.
<ipeter> 날라간줄 알고 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<head_irccloud> 맛점 하샤요
<autowiz_> 점심드시고 졸리시나요?
<autowiz_> 맞은편 사람과 함깨 잠께는 방법이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 일단 마주보고 서서 한팔 간격정도 떨어져 줍니다.
<autowiz_> 번갈아 가면서 따귀를 때리다보면 몸에 열도 나고 정신도 번쩍 들게 되지 않을까요?  (힘조절은 알아서 -_-;;)
<ferendevelop> 전 그래서 운동 나왔습니다ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕핫세요
<matthewkim> 넵 맛있습니다
<matthewkim> :D
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: "현대차직원"이 "현대차" 타고 가다 급발진 일어나서 "현대차본사" 현관 박살 냄 미친 이게 뭔 운명의 장난이냐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ http://pic.twitter.com/3wgDVLEXAX
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 운동 왔는데 비가 내려요..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 홀녀님
<ipeter> 진짜 재미있네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 누구신가요?
<autowiz> 왜 제가 튕긴거죠? ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/316403
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 따지는 건 아니고, 내가 오늘 0950분에 질문 하나 드렸었는데.... ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저도 봤어요. 대답이 궁금합니다.^^
<JasonJang> (계속 질겅질겅~) ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 죄송합니다. 오늘 좀 irc에 집중을 못했네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 집중 않해도 되요. 걍 답만 하믄 되여~ ㅋ
<JasonJang> 누가 집중하래요? ㅎ
<autowiz> 아침에 왜 못봤는지 ㅎㅎ   네 감자 한 두번 봤었었지요
<JasonJang> 예에~ 감사. (옆구리 좀 아프시겠우?! )
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 와우... 제가 이슈네요.
<autowiz> 뜨거운 감자가 되었군요 음흐흐
<YANG_> 안녕하세요 좋은 월요일 보내고 계신가요 궁금한 사항이 있어서 여쭙습니다. 성능 면에서 1. 윈도우 기반에 VM돌려서 우분투 설치하는 것과 2. 우분투 기반에 VM돌려서 윈도우 돌리는 것을 비교하면 어느 쪽이 더 좋을까요? (각각의 경우에서 VM으로 돌리는 OS 기준으로)
<JasonJang> IMHO, 2
<YANG_> 좋은 의견 감사합니다. 우분투가 더 가볍기 때문인가요?
<JasonJang> 잘 모르겠어요. 제가 만든 벤치마킹 결과표까지는 없어도 "느낌"상 그랬어요.
<autowiz> 선호하시는 자주 사용하시는 OS 를 호스트로 사용하시는게 낫지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 종종 VM 게스트 머신특성상 복잡해지는일도 있고 , 아무래도 vm 으로 돌리는 쪽은 '이거 뭐 이래' 라는 말이 나올정도로 느립니다.
<autowiz> 말을 하다보니 조금 과장됐는데 좀 느리긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 로컬 PC 랑 원격툴로 접속한 PC 를 쓰는 거 같은 , 차이가 생깁니다.
<autowiz> 히어로님 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> 좋은 월요일입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 수고하셨습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<head_irccloud> 바빠서 이제야 톡하는데
<head_irccloud> 나가버리셧네 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 많이 바쁘셨어유  ㅠㅠ  힘내세요~~
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 오즈님은 야근하십니까 ㅎ
<autowiz> 네 일단 저녁 먹고 와서 야근할거 같습니다 허허헛
<autowiz> 허헛
<autowiz> 점점 실성하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> --- 도배좀 ㅎㅎ ---
<autowiz> 1914년 어느 겨울밤, 에디슨의 나이 67세.
<autowiz> 에디슨의 연구소에 화재가 발생했습니다.
<autowiz> 평생을 바쳐 노력한 연구결과가 모두 잿더미로 변해버렸습니다.
<autowiz> 다음 날 아침, 에디슨은 폐허가 된 연구실을 돌아보며 말했습니다.
<autowiz> "지난날의 내 잘못은 이렇게 다 사라졌다.
<autowiz> 이제 처음부터 다시 시작할 수 있으니 얼마나 감사한가!"
<autowiz> 에디슨은 절망하지 않고 긍정적인 태도로 다시 연구에 몰두하였습니다.
<autowiz> '천재란 99%의 노력과 1%의 영감으로 이루어진다.'는 그의 말처럼
<autowiz> 평생에 1,000여 건이 넘는 발명 및 특허를 획득하였습니다.
<autowiz> ---
<autowiz> # 오늘의 명언
<autowiz> 인생에 '실패'라는 것은 없다.
<autowiz> '실패'란 단지 우리의 인생을 또 다른 방향으로 이끄는 삶일 뿐이다.
<autowiz> - 오프라 윈프리 -
<autowiz> --- 도배끝 ---
<YANG_> JasonJang님, autowiz님 답변 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 사용하시는 용도와 환경에 따라 달라질 수 있으니 살짝 써보시고 다시 반대로도 해보시고 그러는것도 도움이 됩니다. 좀 귀찮아도 가급적 이런저런 방식을 다 해보시길 권해 드립니다.
<autowiz> 종종 어떤 분들이 vm 에 게스트로 리눅스 돌려놓고는 리눅스 느리다고 말이 많으신경우가 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> Stay hungry, Stay foolish. :)
<autowiz> 뭐라구욧 ㅠㅠ   지금도 배고픈데 계속 배고프게 살라구요? 계속 멍청하게 살라구요 ? ㅠㅠ  너무해 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 잡스가 하신말씀이었지요 ㅎㅎ  자만하지말고 늘 정진하라는 ...
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xwe4tXnajo&list=PLitPkMJ97G7VbhnZMhL25lJcRlDNhEmT_&index=20
<pchero_work> 쒼나네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 처음에 붕붕카트타고 나옵니다.. 충격.. -_-;;;;;
<autowiz> 저라면 소방차를 끌고 나왔을거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 고딩때 오토바이 사면 이름을 붙여준다고 , 꼴에 멋있어 보이게 할려고 Fire Engine 이라고 이름을 붙여줄려고 했는데 ...
<autowiz> 사전을 찾아보니 소방차 더라구요 ... 뽀대 안내게 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 근데 저기는 어디일까요?
<Seony> 자러갑니다.  낼 뵈요
<autowiz> 퇴근 다 돼 가시겠군요
<ferendevelop> 저요?
<autowiz> 넵
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ 다음 교대분 기다리고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 말하기 무섭게 도착하셨네요. 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 수고하셨어요~~
<HolyKnight> https://doc.co/s8M9yQ
<ferendevelop> 예, 내일 뵙겠습니다~
<HolyKnight> http://kocoafab.cc/make/view/645
<autowiz> 홀리님 항상 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ....
<autowiz> 아이고 눈망울도 귀여우셔라 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 밤이 깊었습니다만. 잠못주무시고 일하시는분들 화이팅 하십쇼~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> quassel irc 클라이언트를 써본적이 없어서... core 접속 어쩌고 저쩌고 나오는데 걍 귀찮아서 아얄씨 클라우드로 쓰게되네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 처음에 뭐 이렇게 복잡해했었는데
<autowiz> quassel 코어는 거의 건드릴 일이 없어보인던데요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 아예 아얄씨를 접속을 못하겠더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 메뉴 자체가 활성화가 안되니...
<DarkCircle> 후리노드 불안하네요. 생각보다 상당히.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런가요?  저는 괜찮은데...  뭐 하긴 세계적으로 유명하니 여기저기서 공격이 들어오겠죠
<DarkCircle> 며칠에 한번씩 연결이 끊어지는데
<DarkCircle> 기록이 영 남질 않아서 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> * Disconnected (상대편이 연결을 끊음) 이러고만 나오네요.
<ferendevelop> 제 앞에 Google Developer 스티커가 부착되어 있는 13인치 맥북을 들고 계신 예쁜 여성분이 계십니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 중고나라에서 산걸지도 몰라 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 설마 OS X 아예 날리고 Windows만 깔린건 아니겠지요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보기전까진 모르지 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-15
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ면허 시험 치러 가고 있는데 너무 멉니다ㅠ
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_irccloud> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIUF_44snmw&feature=youtu.be
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razgon_irccloud> 박대 오...
<razgon_irccloud> MLB
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 좋은 하루 입니다.^^ (월급날!!!)
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 월급타시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 벌써 입금됐습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기는 월급을 2번 나눠서 5일, 20일일날 지급해서 저는 아직 1주일 남았네요
<lexlove> 그것도 좋네요.^^
<lexlove> 한달에 2번 행복할 거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 사실 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 축!!
<ipeter> 렉스님 월급날!!!!
<ipeter> 오옷!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 알파고랑 이세돌 바둑으로 뭔 놈의 의미를 그렇게 부여하는지 이해가 안가네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥, 온라인 게임 출시 전 베타 테스트 하는 정도인건데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 지네들 인공지능이 얼마나 완성됐는지 걍 소프트웨어 성능 테스트 정도인데 뭔 사람이 이기네 인공지능은 이걸 못하네 등등...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 웃기네요 http://www.insight.co.kr/newsRead.php?ArtNo=87&Col=rep
<lexlove> 40-32/2=?  초등학생 : 4! 라고 대답했을때  이과 : 잘 알고 있네.  문과 : 역시 잘 모르는구나. 라고 한다는데 바뀐거 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 그거 한참 들여다봤는데요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 4!
<ircCloud^Seony> 4 팩토리얼이더라구요
<JasonJang> 역설이나 아니면 어떤 다른 의미'가 있는...얘기겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 4! = 4x3x2x1 아시죠? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아...
<lexlove> 팩토리얼이구낭
<JasonJang> 나도 그 의미를 지금 알았어요. 쫌 깜찍하다. ㅎ
<lexlove> 고놈 크게 될 놈이네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 써니, 예리한데요?!
<JasonJang> me 2, RexLove
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 초딩이 대답했을리는 없고, 걍 공대개그겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> 그러겟죠.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<JasonJang> 어? 초딩 무시하시네?! ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 요즘 초딩은 양자역학 필수과목인가요?
<razgon_irccloud> 그정도는 해야죠.
<razgon_irccloud> 토익은 한 900은 나와야 너 좀 놀았구나 합니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 연변에서..ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 연변에서는 그렇죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 오래된 개그라 아시는 분이 계실까 싶군요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 알죠.....
<lexlove> 알면 슬픈건가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> ㅠ,ㅠ
<ferendevelop> 무슨 개그죠..?
<ferendevelop> 이해를 못 하겠어요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ferendevelop: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iew0mahxrUU
<lexlove> 오~ 젊은(?) 어린(?) 분이시군요.ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금봐도 웃기는군요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 검색해도 안 보였는데 감사합니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 복숭아 학당 오랜만에 보네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 봉숭아
<ircCloud^Seony> 설마 봉숭아가 뭔지 모르는건 아니지?
<autowiz> 음 모를 지도요
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: 광주의 초등학교 입학 대상 어린이 2명이 소재가 파악되지 않아 교육청과 경찰이 조사에 나섰으나 어머니가 양육수당을 타려고 허위로 출생신고를 했던 것으로 드러났습니다. http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003462151 pic.twitter.com/kn0ngDHUnI
<razgon_irccloud> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 허어...
<ferendevelop> 아아 봉숭아 봉숭아ㅠㅠ 실수했어요ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 시작이네요.
<ipeter> 마지막 5국
<ipeter> 행운을 빌어줘야겠네요.
<razgon_irccloud> 그래요 한번은 이겨야죠.
<razgon_irccloud> 한번더
<autowiz> 꺅 ㅠㅠ 꺆 꺅~~~~~~
<autowiz> 퍼센트 구해서 저장해야 하는데 아무생각없이 used / total  해서 그대로 집어넣을려고 했었네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 65% 가 0.65% 로 되버리는 일이 생길뻔 했습니다. ㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오~~ 임수다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> imsu, 안녕하세요.^^
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세용 ^^
<autowiz> 전에 제가 알파고 , 실수, 의학 어쩌고 했던 발단이라면 발단이엇던
<autowiz> NHK 기자의 질문에 대한 글이 하나 보입니다. http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/03/13/story_n_9456372.html  질문의 내용이 많이 다른거 같은 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 그래서 혹시 클라우드쪽 관심 있는 엔지니어분 안계신가요?
<autowiz> 기승전 엔지니어 구인 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> bluedusk: 왜 일전에 내가 추천하려던 인물은 본인이 Give Up. (I'm sorry)
<autowiz> 빨리 유전자 기술이 발전해서
<autowiz> 블더님 복사본으로 국내 IT 인력공급 계획을 세울 수 있는 날이 오면 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 흠.. 이세돌 지나..
<ipeter> 해설에서는 어떻게 이야기 하나요?
<Seony> 딱 반집 모자란다고 하는듯요
<ipeter> 아..안타깝네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us-TVg40ExM&list=PLFF38E76ACCF797B0&index=28
<ipeter> 졌네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 반집 차이면 아깝다면 아까운 차이이군요
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<HolyKnight> http://baseballpark.khan.co.kr/data/geditor/1603/236990478_a2062c70_20160315113249_sw914QbN_teqiero_20160315113222.jpg
<autowiz> 거 표점이 참 해맑으시네요
<autowiz> 표정
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 매튜님~
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 오늘 운전 면허 합격하고 연습면허 받고 왔습니다ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 오 축하드립니다
<ferendevelop> 감사합니다! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 축하합니다.
<ferendevelop> 목요일날 도로 주행인데 어떻게 할 지 살짝 두렵네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 혹시 학원 다니고 있나요?
<ferendevelop> 아뇨, 살면서 제가 차를 몰아본건 실기 시험 때가 처음이였어요.
<matthewkim> 오잉 필기만 합격이 아니고 실기를 합격하신거에요?
<ferendevelop> 넹
<ferendevelop> 이제 목요일날 실도로주행만 완료하면 됩니다~
<matthewkim> 아닛 처음 운전해봤는데 어떻게 합격을 !! ㅋㅋ 대단합니당
<ferendevelop> 이게.. 지금 면허가 엄청 쉬운 것 같아요ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 전조등 조작, 방향지시등 조작, 와이퍼 조작, 기어 변속, 출발, 비상 정지 이게 끝입니다..
<matthewkim> 아아.. 그럼 도로주행 어떻게...
<ferendevelop> 조심스럽게 해볼려 합나다
<matthewkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ 합격하시길 바랍니다
<ferendevelop> 제가 봐도 살짝 무책임해보이네요
<JasonJang> autowiz: 구디'에 "노르웨이 연어" 식당 조회 요청
<autowiz> 구디라
<autowiz> 혹시 춘자 사롱 아시나요?
<autowiz> 지하철 역에서 갔을때 춘자싸롱 지나서 와사비 지나서 다음건물 입니다.
<autowiz> 연어마을 빌딩이 , 골목길 맨끝에 있습니다. 디지털로32길 에서도 연어집 바로 보이실 겁니다.
<autowiz> 다른 루트는 버거킹에서 이마트 가다가 오른쪽에 있습니다. 3번째 블럭정도
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 울산 DB는 없으신가요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 이건 첫번째 루트랑 같은건데 2번 출구 나와서 미니스톱 오른쪽에 끼고 아래쪽으로 쭉 내려가면  춘자싸롱 있습니다.
<autowiz> 네이버 맵에 있는곳이면 설명 드릴 수 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ아쉽네요
<ferendevelop> 오늘 시험장이 언양이라서 근처에 CU 가서 밥 먹고 배 부르지가 않아서 혼자 고기 먹었거든요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 언양이라 그런지 일반 음식점은 없고 고깃집만 있네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 도로주행 학원이나 지인한테 연습 안받고 가면 떨어질 확률 높은데요 ...
<autowiz> (혹시 이미 운전을 할줄 아는?? ㅎㅎ)
<JasonJang> autowiz:  저 눈 침침.ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 그런데 위 연어식당 회식 '등에 강 추천 받았어요.
<JasonJang> 로그는 낼 보께요. ^^
<autowiz> 아 지금 바로 찾아가는길 아니셧나보네요.
<matthewkim> 전 이만 가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 오늘 차 처음 몰아본겁니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 목요일날 후기 들려드릴께요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 면허시험중에 사고나면 변상해야하는뎅 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 헐 보험 없나요?
<autowiz> 있어도 100% 는 아니에요 보험 한도가 몇십밖에 안됐던걸로
<ferendevelop> 아하.. 그렇군요..
<autowiz> 운전학원이나 시험보는곳에서 시간단위로 도로주행 연습할 수 있는걸로 알고있습니다. 잘찾아보세요
<autowiz> 도로나가면 정신도 없고 , 연습없이 한번에 붙기 힘들어서
<ferendevelop> 여기서 한시간 거리를 또 나가는건가요..ㅜㅠ
<autowiz> (도로주행 시험을 2~3번 보는것도 방법인데 , 영~ 불안하면 그자리에서 차를 세우라고 해버리기때문에 ㅠㅠ )
<autowiz> 아니면 아버님 한테 운전 알켜 달라고 해보시는건 어떤가요?
<ferendevelop> 그러고 싶어도 아버지가 주말에 옵니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아버지는 뭐 목요일날 칠 수 있으면 걍 치고, 안되면 주말에 아빠랑 해보자ㅋ 라고 하시더라고요.
<ferendevelop> 그 와중에 어머니는 아버지 차를 저한테 팔려고 하시고 있습니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 싸게 팔라고 하셔요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그래도 비쌉니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 거다가 어차피 차가 필요가 없어서요, 물론 있으면 좋긴 하겠지만 그 외에 나가는 돈도 무시할 수 없어서ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 리눅스 명령을 자동 시정해주는 유틸리티 : http://goo.gl/CTbnPZ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 진짜 있는 바이너리라네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 ㅋㅋ 진짜 있는 바이러스라고 하는줄 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 알파고의 아버지, 하사마스의 강연 동영상입니다.(자막 포함) http://www.tjmbc.co.kr/0506/player/id/4028
<HolyKnight> http://jaykim361.tistory.com/m/post/622
<autowiz> 밤이 점점 깊어 갑니다.
<autowiz> 어제보다는 더 나은 하루가 되리라 믿으며 한걸음 한걸음 더 나아가야겠지요..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어여 주무세용 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 안녕하십니까~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 로그와치에서 site probe 항목이, 웹에서 200 에러가 난 것만 수집하는거죠?
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 오 임수 하이
<ircCloud^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 있네
<imsu> 그르게요~~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 계신가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스에서 cpu load 라는게, 코어 하나당 1이 100%죠?
<autowiz> 어떤 프로그램이냐에 따라 다를 수 있는데 많은프로그램이
<autowiz> 코어당 100% 로 쓰는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> glances 나 top 도 그렇고
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면, 요즘 나오는 씨퓨들은 다들 하이퍼쓰레딩이 달려나오니까,
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들어서 8코어  씨퓨라면 보통 코어가 16개로 나오잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 8코어로 치는게 맞는 거겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들어서 현재 로드가 4.0 에 8코어 씨퓨라면, 현재 씨퓨로드를 평균 50%로 보면 맞을까요?
<autowiz> 로드는 저도 요즘 찾아봐야 하는데 좀 햇갈리더라구요
<autowiz> 하이퍼 쓰레딩 도 논리 CPU 로 보니까, 일단 전체 CPU 에 50% 를 쓰는데 8코어 에 하이퍼 쓰레딩이면
<autowiz> top 에서 800% 로 나올 수 있겠네요
<autowiz> 아 top 에서 위쪽줄은 그냥 합계로 100% 기준으로 나오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 근데 제온 E5-2407 달린 서버에서 less /proc/cpuinfo 하니까 프로세서가 4개 달린 걸로 나오네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇담 하이퍼쓰레딩은 포함 안하는 거 같은데...
<autowiz> 각 프로세스당 cpu 사용률은 좀더 봐야 할거같습니다만.
<ircCloud^Seony> 모니터링 시스템 만들기로 계획 중이라 사전 조사 중이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 구글링해본 결과, 코어갯수 = 최대 로드값 이라네요
<autowiz> 저 cpu 는 4코어에 4스레드 라는데요
<autowiz> 제온이라고 무조건 하이퍼 스레딩 되는건 아닐거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 쓰레드가 표시가 되나요?
<autowiz> http://ark.intel.com/products/64614/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2407-10M-Cache-2_20-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 그것도 그렇긴 하겠네요...
<autowiz> 저도 전에 찾다보니 누가 설명을 해줬는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 페이지에는 4쓰레드라고 나오는데, cpuinfo에는 안나오는거 보면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이퍼쓰레드는 표시를 안해주는 거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니 그러면 내 사무실 데탑하고는 또 정보가 안맞는데...
<autowiz> lscpu 에서는 어떤가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 32개요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 아니다 잠시만요'
<ircCloud^Seony> 아까 위에 4코어 있다고한건, lscpu해도 잘 나오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, E5-2643 달린 제 데탑은 인텔 홈피랑 정보가 완전 다르네요..
<autowiz> 스테핑이 다를려나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 cpuinfo나 lscpu하면 16개라고 나오는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이게 물리 코어가 16개짜리는 아니거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> Thread per core: 2라고 적힌거보니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 코어당 2스레드인게, 그래도 16개면 말이 안되는데요
<autowiz> 소캣은 한개이신거지요?
<ircCloud^Seony> core per socket: 4라고 적혀있군요
<autowiz> ----------
<autowiz> Architecture:          x86_64
<autowiz> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<autowiz> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<autowiz> CPU(s):                16
<autowiz> On-line CPU(s) list:   0-15
<ircCloud^Seony> numa node가 2개라고 되어있네요
<autowiz> Thread(s) per core:    2
<autowiz> Core(s) per socket:    4
<autowiz> Socket(s):             2
<autowiz> NUMA node(s):          2
<autowiz> Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
<autowiz> CPU family:            6
<autowiz> Model:                 44
<autowiz> Model name:            Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5620  @ 2.40GHz
<autowiz> Stepping:              2
<autowiz> CPU MHz:               2393.961
<autowiz> BogoMIPS:              4788.01
<autowiz> Virtualization:        VT-x
<autowiz> L1d cache:             32K
<autowiz> L1i cache:             32K
<autowiz> L2 cache:              256K
<autowiz> L3 cache:              12288K
<autowiz> NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14
<autowiz> NUMA node1 CPU(s):     1,3,5,7,9,11,13,15
<autowiz> ----------
<autowiz> 저희 개발서버인데 2 cpu 이거든요
<autowiz> 소캣(스) 에 2
<autowiz> 소켓당 4코어 8 쓰레드 * 2 해서 16개
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 이건 제 데탑인데 케이스를 벗겨도 씨퓨를 잘 볼 수가 없어서 모르겠군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 인텔 홈피가 틀린건가..
<autowiz> 서버보드사용하신거 아니면 두개 꼽기가 힘들긴 할텐데 웍스면 또 말이 달라지지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 제 데탑은 모니터링에서 제외될테니,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이게 시스템마다 cpuinfo가 다르다고 봐야하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤건 쓰레드가 포함되서 나오고 어떤건 안나오고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 lscpu | grep Core 해서 나오는 값이 가장 정확하겠군요
<autowiz> 대부분 리눅스 설치된 시스템에서는 맞다고 알고있습니다.
<autowiz> 정말 골치는 리눅스 아닌것들이 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 도와주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> lscpu에 Core만 뽑아내는게 제일 속편하겠어요
<autowiz> 하이퍼 스레딩 감안하면 CPU(s) , 코어만 보면 Socket * (core per socket) 으로 쓰지 않을까 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 8코어에 8스레드 해서 16코어인데, 로드 10.0이라고 안심할 수는 없으니깐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오히려 그냥 8코어로 감안하고, 로드 6.0 미만을 적정선으로 관리해야할 거 같아요
<autowiz> 뭐 그냥 단순수치니까 일단 쓰다가 바꾸면 될거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: windows라면 작업관리자에 나오는 cpu 사용 뭐 이런 건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 대충 비슷해
<autowiz> 윈도우즈는 systeminfo 에 적당히 나오긴 하는데
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 그니까 뭐가 문제냐면, 요즘 씨퓨들은 하이퍼 쓰레드라고해서 물리적인 코어가 아닌 논리 코어가 딸려오거든.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 실제로 시스템 부하를 측정할 때는 논리코어는 하나의 코어로서 제 역할을 못하기 때문에,
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 현재 작업 중인게 물리코어+논리코어 해서 씨퓨를 50% 사용하고 있다고 나타낸다면,
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 아하~ SSE사용하면 시스템인포에서 점유율의 확 올라가더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이건 물리코어 25% + 논리코어 25%를 쓰는게 아니라,
<ircCloud^Seony> 물리코어 50% + 논리코어 0%인 경우가 대부분이야
<imsu> 물리코어 논리코어에 대해 잘 모르다 보니 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<autowiz> 하이퍼 쓰레딩된 쓰레드들 중에 하나는 물리코어처럼 동작하고 하나는 논리코어 처럼 동작하지는 않을거같은데요
<autowiz> 둘다 논리 코어이지요 반반씩
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 제 생각에도 그럴 거 같긴한데, 일단 시스템 부하 측정하려면 제 생각엔 걍 논리코어는 제외해야할 거 같아서요
<autowiz> 코어당 , 쓰레드랑 사용률 모니터링은 되지만 한코어에서 나온 두 쓰레드는 평등하다랄까 그럴거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 비슷하죠
<autowiz> cpu 스캐쥴링 에서 물리코어는 신경안쓸거 같은데요 쓰레딩되서 나온 논리 cpu 에 대해서만 모니터링이 되고 , 작업 분배도 그 단위로 될거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그렇다면, 보통 시스템 로드를 70%까지를 적정선으로 보고있는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 물리+논리 16코어짜리에서, 시스템 로드 12.0까지는 괜찮다고 봐도 될까요?
<autowiz> 그래도 작업 스위칭이 일어날테니 반토막 내서 생각하시겠다는 생각이시군요 음 그것도 일리가 있는것도 같은데
<autowiz> 제가 보기엔 네 12까지 괜찮을거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 걍 간단하게 생각해서, 씨퓨가 작동하는 방식을 고려해서 계산하기보다는,
<autowiz> 60~70 % 넘으면 문제가 있지만 그정도까지는
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제로 이쯤되면 씨퓨에 무리가 간다 정도?
<autowiz> 환경마다 다른데 대부분 cpu 잘 안올라가지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보통은 20~30 % 이다가 , 공격이나 장애 생기면 80~90~100 % 찍히는경우가 많아서
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 보통은 잘 안올라가긴 하는데, 오픈스택은 좀 지랄맞아서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조금 생각해봐야하는게
<autowiz> 쓰레딩 안쓰는 프로세스나 , cpu 선호 기능때문에 특정 논리 cpu 만 사용하는 프로그램의 경우
<autowiz> 그 녀석은 한 논리 코어만 100% 차버려도 느려지거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그런게 있군요
<autowiz> 거의 안일어 나긴합니다만.
<autowiz> 사용률 높은 논리 코어랑 전체 cpu 사용률 둘다를 모니터링 하는것도 방법일거같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 코어별로 씨퓨 사용률을 볼 수 있는 명령어가 있나요?
<autowiz> 저도 모니터링 스크립트를 펄로 짜긴 했는데
<autowiz> 원래는 C 로 하나하나 짜야할거같은데 시간이 너무걸려서
<autowiz> 명령어 파싱으로 일단 만들었네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> mpstat이란 명령어가 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> mpstat -P ALL
<autowiz> 네 그명령어도 괜찮았던거 같습니다. 저도 최근에 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서 idle 항목만 뽑아내면 usage값 나오니 이 정도면 될 듯 싶네요
<imsu> http://www.roylongbottom.org.uk/quad%20core%208%20thread.htm 이런거랑 비슷한건가요? 말씀중에 죄송 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 이건 벤치마크잖아
<ircCloud^Seony> 논리코어가 뭔지 알고싶은 거야?
<autowiz> 저는 iowait 가 cpu 사용 부분에 들어가는줄 알았는데, idle 중에 한 항목에 속단하고 하더라구요. 다만
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: https://namu.wiki/w/%ED%95%98%EC%9D%B4%ED%8D%BC%EC%8A%A4%EB%A0%88%EB%94%A9?from=%ED%95%98%EC%9D%B4%ED%8D%BC%20%EC%93%B0%EB%A0%88%EB%94%A9
<autowiz> iowait 가 차지하는 만큼은 결국엔 프로세스가 가져갈 수 는 없는 부분이 되어버리니
<autowiz> 실질적 의미로는 idle 에서는 빠지는게 맞구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 iowait은 사실 따로 뽑아서 봐야죠
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 아.. 전에 SSE 코딩하면 cpu 점유율이 확 올라가길래 그냥 SSE hyper thread로 검색해본거에용 ㅠ.ㅠ; 죄송합니당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니 걍 특정 씨퓨 명령어에만 한정된 얘기는 아냐 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스템 관리자 입장에서 보는 시스템 부하를 측정하고 싶은거지
<ircCloud^Seony> 워낙 가난해서, 서버가 하나라도 맛이 가면 정말 심각해지거든
<imsu> 시스템 부하 테스트랑은 다른 얘기가 되겠네요 ㅠ.ㅠ; 어렵당 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐 어려운 건 아니고, 걍 씨퓨 사용률이 몇%냐 정도를 보는 거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 논리코어 때문에 이게 정확하지 않을 수도 있다는 것뿐.
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 전에 ncurses 라이브러리 이용해서 프로그래밍 해본 적 있었지?
<imsu> 근데 그거라면 더 어려운 얘기 아니에요?
<imsu> 몇 개 조금용
<ircCloud^Seony> 나처럼 파이썬이나 php 같은 스크립트 언어만 써본 사람이 쉽게 할 수 있을까?
<imsu> 그리 어렵진 않을 것 같은데요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 일단 인터페이스 부분은 나중에 생각해야지...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 일단 c 나 파이썬 모두 연동(?) 가능 하니까 귀찮은건 죄다 파이썬으로 짜시고 불러오면 될 것 같습니다만....
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 파이썬으로 짜고, 인터페이스는 웹으로 만들어야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래야 아무래도 접근성이 좋으니...
<imsu> 어쨌든.. 흠..
<imsu> cpu 사용률이 얼마나 되느냐에 따라서 서버가 뻣는다던지 이런게 일단 조사가 되어야 하지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 상황마다 제품마다 다 다르잖아...
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 컴파일할 때 씨퓨 사용률 100%인 상태로 몇시간씩 작업하는 사람들도 있는데...
<autowiz> 기본값은 50% 이상은 일단 모니터링 하면서 각 서버에 용도랑 특성에 맞게 커스터마이징 하는 수 밖에
<autowiz> 현업에서도 모니터링 솔루션 도입할때 이렇게 하는 수 밖에 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 말씀하신대로 top에서 1 눌러서 보니까 논리코어도 골고루 사용하는 걸로 봐서는, 꼭 물리코어만 로드값을 볼 필요는 없을 거 같아요
<autowiz> 네 OS가 좌좌좍 펼쳐 버릴테니까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 퍼센트로 표시하기보단, 현재 로드값과 코어수를 표시하는 것이 오히려 나은 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> cpu 도 중요하지만 제가 제일 신경쓰는건
<autowiz> disk i/o 입니다. 이게 치명적일때가 꽤있거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> iowait으로 모니터링하세요?
<autowiz> 메모리 모자라서 swap 땡겨 쓰는거 ~ 에 비하면 그래도 양반이지만 생각보다 심각하게 느려집니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면 iostat?
<imsu> 그냥 드는 생각이... 단순히 cpu 만 볼게 아니라 하드 디스크, 메모리, cpu, gpu(이건 서버라서 상관없나?) 등 통합적으로 봐야 하지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 맞아 전체적으로 다 봐야돼
<autowiz> iowait 도 보구요 , 손으로 직접 볼때는 iostat 같은걸로 각 디스크 별로 전부 봅니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 iowait 퍼센테이지는 어느정도까지를 적정선으로 보세요?
<autowiz> 서버마다 평균치가 있어서 조금 차이는 있는데
<autowiz> 15% 넘어가면 요주의 합니다.
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 그럼 이거 정량적 수치로 자리 매김을 일단 해 놓을 근거 자료를 확보부터 해야 하지 않습니까? 단순히 %로 따지면 신빙성이 떨어질 것 같은데 ...
<imsu> 자꾸 딴 얘기 같아서.. 죄송함다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> DB 백업 같은게 돌아서 20~30% 되는경우가 옛날서버의 경우엔 있기는 한데. 뭐 이런건 답이 없더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 맞는 말이긴 한데, 서버관리자들이 관리하는 서버들이 보통은 수십대에서 수백대잖아.  일일히 하나하나 다 자료를 확보할 순 없어.  걍 뭉뚱그려서 퍼센테이지로 보는거지
<autowiz> 임수가 해주면 되겠다 오호호홋
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 정량적 수치 없이 막 개발한 제품에 대해서 신물이 나서... 제가 노이로제 걸렸나 봅니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 제 서버들은 iowait이 1% 넘는게 드물어서... 5%만 떠도 아마 조사할 듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 막 개발 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> imsu: 원래 시스템 관리자들이 보는 관점은 좀 달라.  심지어는 프로그래밍할 때도 시스템 관리자들의 프로그래밍은 미니멀리즘이 최우선적이지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 잡다한거 다 빼고 목적의 기능만 작동하면 땡
<autowiz> -----
<autowiz> ----------------
<autowiz> <<eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:85:4b:ea  >>
<autowiz> eth0 	
<autowiz> <<          RX packets:1173156 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0>>
<autowiz> $1 ( RX Packets ) = 	 1173156
<autowiz> $2 ( RX errors ) = 	 0
<autowiz> $3 ( RX dropped ) = 	 0
<autowiz> $4 ( RX overruns ) = 	 0
<autowiz> $5 ( RX frame ) = 	 0
<autowiz> <<          TX packets:653707 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0>>
<autowiz> $1 ( TX Packets ) = 	 653707
<autowiz> $2 ( TX errors ) = 	 0
<autowiz> $3 ( TX dropped ) = 	 0
<autowiz> $4 ( TX overruns ) = 	 0
<autowiz> $5 ( TX carrier ) = 	 0
<autowiz> <<          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 >>
<autowiz> $1 ( collisions ) = 	 0
<autowiz> $2 ( txqueuelen ) = 	 1000
<autowiz> <<          RX bytes:392372813 (392.3 MB)  TX bytes:1189731154 (1.1 GB)>>
<autowiz> $1 ( rx bytes total ) = 	 392372813
<autowiz> $2 ( tx bytes total ) = 	 1189731154
<autowiz> end~
<autowiz> ------
<autowiz> 이딴식으로 보기싫게도 짭니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 혹시 주위에 영상처리 하시는 분 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 있을리가 없지 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 영상처리 최근에 어떤분이 이 방에서
<autowiz> qt 로 동영상 플레이어 만들고 계시다고 하던데
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국인 교수님 한 분이 영상처리 하시는데
<autowiz> 아 다른 분야구나
<ircCloud^Seony> 동영상 플레이어는 전산학도 입장에서 영상처리라고 안하잖아
<autowiz> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 컴퓨터 비젼은, 영상을 인식하는 그런걸 영상처리로 보지않나?
<imsu> 저건 그냥 direct2d 쓰면 되는거 아니에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런건 나도 잘... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 네 영상을 인식해서 원하는 결과로 보여주는거?
<imsu> 이세돌과 싸운놈도 기본적으로 카메라 영상을 받아서 백돌 / 흑돌 구분은 해주었을 테니까 영상처리라고도 할 수 있죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그런걸 영상처리라고 알고있는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 동영상 플레이어는, 걍 멀티미디어 아냐? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 제가 지금 동영상 보고 있어서 순간 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭큭 보통 응용프로그램에 들어간다고 알고 있습니다만.. 저도 그 쪽 분야가 아니라서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지문 인식, 홍채 인식 뭐 이런게 영상 처리 알고리즘?? 이라고 ... 할거에요 .... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글치... 동작 인식도 있고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 미국에서는 CCTV에서 걷는 폼만 봐도 누군지 인식한다는 기술을 개발 중이라던데
<imsu> 하.. 구현해야할 논문이 하나 있는데;; 잘 몰라서.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저런게 내가 아는 영상처리..
<imsu> machine learning이 쓰이겠네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇겠지?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 프로그래밍이라 나는 아는게 없네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나는 걍 한가한 서버관리자...
<imsu> 저는 서버에 대해서도 아는게 없습니당 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 프로그래머가 서버에 대해서 알 필요는 없지..
<ircCloud^Seony> 알면 좋겠지만 굳이...
<imsu> 사람이 걷는 폼을 인식하는게 영상 처리라고 하면 그 걷는 폼을 확률적으로 분석하는 건 또 다른 파트라서..
<imsu> 알파고인가 뭔가도 개발 인력이 어마어마하게 투입되었을 것 같은데..많겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 직원이 150명인가 한다는거 같던데
<ircCloud^Seony> 대부분 석박사급이겠지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 10명 정도는 바둑기사가 있겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 한두명이겠지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 알파고의 목적이 바둑이 아니잖아
<imsu> 아 그래요? 뜨헛 기사를 안읽다 보니.. 힝 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시, 예쁜꼬마선충 시뮬레이션이라고 알아?
<imsu> 아뇨
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 이거 봐바.  조낸 쇼킹할거야
<ircCloud^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%98%88%EC%81%9C%EA%BC%AC%EB%A7%88%EC%84%A0%EC%B6%A9
<imsu> 연가시처럼 생겼다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 다 읽고 밑에 동영상까지 봐바
<imsu> 와~
<imsu> 정보를 신경세포에다가 연결하나보네요
<imsu> 대박이다
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 동영상에 나오는 로봇은, 예쁜꼬마선충이라는 벌레의 모든 신경망을 100% 복제해놓은 거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, 한 마디로, 살아있는 벌레처럼 행동하는 거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 조낸 충격적이지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흐어~
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 인공지능 분야에서 연구 중인 딥마이드도,
<ircCloud^Seony> 저런 식으로 인간 뇌의 신경망을 저런식으로 분석해서 만드는 걸 연구 중인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글의 딥마인드가 저런 식으로 작동하는 걸거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 가지 놀라운 사실은,
<ircCloud^Seony> 예쁜꼬마선충의 신경망의 1%를 분석하는데 7년이 걸렸고,
<imsu> 켁
<ircCloud^Seony> 나머지 99%를 분석하는데에도 7년이 걸렸대
<ircCloud^Seony> 인간의 신경망 분석 완료를 대략 2023년 정도로 보고있어
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 이후에는 어찌될지 모르겠지만, 진짜 사람처럼 생각하는 소프트웨어가 나올지도 몰라
<imsu> 오우~
<imsu> 사람 처럼 생각하는 근원을 파악만 한다면..
<ircCloud^Seony> 신경이라는게, 디지털처럼 그냥 0 아니면 1 이라는 신호로 주고받는대
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런게 여기저기 펴져있어서 동시에 작동하는 건데, 아직까지는 뭐가 무슨 역할을 하는건지 파악이 안됐으니까 한 10년 후에는 나오겠지
<matthewkim> 아이언맨의 자비스 같은 애들이 집에 있는 데탑 피씨에..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 그럴 수도 있겠고, 레이 커즈와일 같은 사람은 뇌에 보조 CPU를 심는 얘기도 하고 있어요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 과학자는, 죽기 전에 자기 뇌를 업로드해서 영생할 수 있는 시스템을 개발하겠다는 사람도 있고...
<matthewkim> 2023년까지 파티플래너가 되어있어야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 조금 다른 이야기이긴 합니다만 self:less 라는 영화도 재미있게 봤습니다.
<matthewkim> 인공지능 나와도 안사라질거 같은 직업이라던데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사람에서 사람으로 뇌를 복사하는 이야기 입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 레이 커즈와일이 그토록 얘기하는 "특이점"이라는 데에서 대충 어떤 식으로 굴러갈지 상상은 해볼 수 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 어디서 인터넷하다가 보게 된건데, 현재 뇌에 기억되어있는 자료를 다운로드하는 것까지는 성공했다는 걸 본 기억이... ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 변사체가 발견되면 뇌가 블랙박스 역할(?)을 할 수 있을지도 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<matthewkim> 부패되지 않았다면
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴수도 있겠군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 배고프네요.  점심사러 가야겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 넵 맛점하십시오
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 감사합니다
<matthewkim> 우분투 기본 PDF뷰어 evince 인가 이거 혹시 빠르게 잘 열리시나요?
<matthewkim> 재시작하고 오겠습니당
<ircCloud^Seony> 기본 pdf 뷰어는 그냥 PDF Viewer인가 하는거 아닌가요?  빠르게 잘 열리는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> Document Viewer인가
<matthewkim> 넵 전 이상하게 pdf를 열면 프로그램이 잠시 얼었다가 열리더라고요 파일사이즈가 크던 작던..; 뭔가 이상한거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony>  top 띄워놓으면서 실행해서 뭔가 이상한게 있는지 봐야할 듯 싶네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony, 사무실이 참 부럽습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 노트북이 3대 더 있는데, 그건 카메라에 안나왔어요
<lexlove> @.@
<lexlove> 멋져요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 제가 워커홀릭이 아니라서 걔네들 걍 구석에 처박아두고 잘 안씁니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-16
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ 저는 워커홀릭에서 벗어나고 있는 중입니다.^^;;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony>  안녕하세요
<ipeter> http://tvcast.naver.com/v/786018/list/68734
<ipeter> 이거 너무 재미있네요.
<ipeter> 의무병으로 지금 여기 나오는 국군군의학교에서 교육 받았었는데
<ipeter> 여기서 생활했었거든요.
<ipeter> 여군특집 너무 재미있네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 여군특집은 원래 나올 때마다 이슈잖아요
<ipeter> 이번은 전효성이 꽃인것 같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter님이 생활한 곳이 나와서 더 재밌는 것이기도 하겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 저번에 해병대편 무지 재밌었어요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 이럴수가... 엘프가 망하다니.......ㅜㅜ 게임회사 엘프가 3월말을 기점으로 사업을 그만둔다고 하네여.... pic.twitter.com/nzDkQx3b5l
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 생활했던 곳이라서 옛날 생각 나는게 재밌었죠...
<ipeter> 태양의 후예는 파병갔을때 추억으로 쏠쏠히 보고있고,
<ipeter> 여군특집도 추억때문에 더 재미있고.
<ipeter> 아, 써니님 해병대 특집 완전 격하게 공감하시겠어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 옛날 생각도 많이 났지만, 옛날에 제가 군생활했을 때랑 크게 다르지 않아서 더 재밌었어요
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: 미국의 전자거래 업체 아마존이 고객이 본인 얼굴을 셀프카메라로 찍으면 지불이 승인되는 기술 특허를 출원했습니다. http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003469538 pic.twitter.com/W3D2pZHxNJ
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 제 얼굴 셀프로 찍으면 지불거부 될것 같네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님.
<ipeter> 아니 그렇게 힘든거 어떻게 견뎌내셨나요.
<ipeter> 해병대요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 견딜만 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 당시에 어떤 생각이 드냐면요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 육군이고 해군이고 공군이고 경험해볼 수가 없으니까, 뭐 해병대 생각보다 그닥 힘들진 않네 하는 생각이 들어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 생각해보면, 훈련병 때 탈영할 정도로 힘들게 굴리면 견딜 수 없겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어휴...
<ipeter> +_+
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 안에만 있으면 있을만 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 나 말고도 다들 똑같으니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 솔직히 진짜 사나이 보면, 가끔은 육군이 우리보다 더 빡시게 하는구나 하는 생각이 들 때도 있어요ㅕ
<ipeter> 어휴. 군대는 정말 다 힘든데, 솔직히 해병대는..덜덜덜 합니다.
<ipeter> 특전사도요.
<ipeter> 특공대는 잘 모르겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 그렇지 않아요.  다 똑같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 한가지가 확실히 다른건,
<ircCloud^Seony> 해병대는 일반 사병들도 훈련갈 때 훈련수당이 나와요
<ircCloud^Seony> 용돈 떨어지면 짬밥찬 선임들도 훈련 자원해서 갔다오고 그랬죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 기억으로 99년도에 IBS 훈련이랑 유격훈련 수당이 4만원이었고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 공수훈련이 7만원인가
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 생명수당이죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쉿!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 임수 너 때는 얼마였어?
<imsu> 저는 2사단이라 거의 훈련이 없었습니당
<ircCloud^Seony> 나도 2사단이었는데
<imsu> 직할대대라서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 하긴 기수 차이가 크게 안나서 수당은 고만고만했겠네
<imsu> 저는 내무생활 때문에.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 2사단이 다 그렇지 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 미제 철조망은 녹슬어도 해병대 기수발은 녹슬지 않는...뭐 그런것인가요.
<ipeter> 두분이 모이시면요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사고 치고 다른 부대간 선임이 있었는데 편하데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 암튼 뭐 그런 소문만 들려오더군요 ..
<ircCloud^Seony> ipeter: 뭐 해군이랑 해병대는 기수 문화가 좀 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 훈련소가 하나라서 더 그렇기도 하구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 군데에서 전부 나오잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인간개조의 용광로 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 포항 훈단 아직도 생각나네
<imsu> 전 군대가서 알았어요 대한민국 남자애들이 이렇게 꼴통들만 있구나 하고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 쫄병 때 겁나 무서운 선임들 많았는데
<imsu> 저는 맞짱뜨고 싶은 선임들만.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ 저두요. 저는 그냥 일반 육군이었는데, 2년 4개월이면 할애비 군번을 볼 수 없는데 할애비군번이 와서 안아주더군요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 알고보니 애들 때려서 영창만 긴거 두번다녀와서
<ipeter> 전역이 그렇게 늦어진거더군요..ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 영창 2번은 흔히 보기 힘든데 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 들리는 소문에 의하면 한내무반 전원에 저놈에게 덤벼도 못이겼다는 그런 말을 제게 해주던 병장이 생각나네요.
<ipeter> 진짜 무서웠습니다.
<ipeter> 14박 15일 두번 다녀와서 한달 전역 늦게하는거라더군요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 짬밥 차고나서 엄청 몸 사렸겠군요
<ipeter> 뭐하는 사람인지 잘 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 기억도 안나는데,
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 선임중에 이상한 놈이 하나 있었는데 전문대 나와서 서울 4년제 다니는 저에게 엄청 시비를 걸더라구요
<ipeter> 몸은 정말 좋았어요.
<imsu> 아오 그 생각만 하면 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자기 어머니가 그랬대요 공부잘해봐야 소용없다고
<imsu> 나보고 어쩌라는겨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<imsu> bluedusk: 안냐세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 내 후임 중에는 고대랑 연대 다니던 애들이 있었는데 하도 비리비리해서 잘 안건드렸는데
<ipeter> imsu: 가끔 "서울놈들 재수없어" 이러면서 부산애들에게 엄청 괴롭힘도 많이 당했어요.
<ipeter> 물론 부산분들 좋으십니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> bluedusk: 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오해 없으셨으면 좋겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 저도 군대 있을대 엄청 괴롭혔..
<ipeter> bluedusk: 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> 사람들을..
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 저는 체력장 1등했단말이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 블더님 무서워요.
<bluedusk> 이래도 괴롭히고 저래도 괴롭히고 암것도 안해도 괴롭히고
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 밥먹는다고 괴롭히고 숨쉰다고 ㅣ괴롭히고..
<bluedusk> 그나저나
<bluedusk> 다들 괴롭힘 당하는 이야기 하는데 전 괴롭힌 이야기 하니 채팅창이 조용해졌군요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 원래 무서운 이야기는 조용해지는겁니다.
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 이제와서 하는 얘기지만 한주먹거리도 안되는기 그 땐 영창가는게 무서워서 참았어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 빨간줄은 싫어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 진짜 영창 여러번가면 빨간줄 가는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 나 쫄병 때는 그런 선임이 하나 있긴 있었지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 군대 영창으로는 안갈껄요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 제대 늦어지는게 싫어서 그렇지...
<ipeter> 저는 자대생활 중반에 파병다녀와서 자대짬밥안되서 그냥 조용히 있었어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그렇게 후임 괴롭히고나면 사회에서 어찌 보려고...
<imsu> ircCloud^Seony: 제가 엄청 개겼거든요 근데 지가 안때리고 지 후임한테 꼰질러서 때리게 하더라고요 지는 깨끗한척;; 에휴
<ipeter> 밑에 아이들도 정말 착한편이었고.. 저도 폭력적인편이 아니고 같이 놀자(?)분위기라서요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 다들 갑자기 군대 얘기...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 방에 여군이 없으니 2% 부족하군요
<ipeter> 아아...
<ipeter> 여군.. 진짜 꽃이죠.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 여군 구경 해본 적이...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 해병대 여군 받은게 한참 후의 일이라...
<ipeter> 저는 본부쪽에서 근무해서 여군이 좀 많았어요.
<ipeter> 그리고, 파병가서도 한국군 여군 2명 갔었구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 파병... 그렇군요
<ipeter> 그땐 둘다 대위였는데, 둘다 저보다 나이가 많았더래서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 태국군 여군들, 호주여군 좀 보고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 대위면 왠만한 사병들보단 나이가 많죠..
<ipeter> 음..예뻤죠. 파병지 여군 3대 얼짱해서.. 유명했었는데..그립네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 사관학교 출신일텐데 아마 겁나 군바리스러웠을텐데...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 군ㅋㅋㅋ밬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ맄ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 군대 안에 있던 여자라 예뻐보였는걸지도 모릅니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 듣네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 사회에서 봤으면 고만고만했을지도..
<ipeter> 한명은 예뻤는데 저랑 10살차이예요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사관학교 출신은 아니고, 학군출신. 경북대 나오셨을꺼예요.
<ipeter> 학사장교로 오신분이고...한명 대위는 잘 모르겠네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 생각해보면, 대위 정도면 아직 어린 애들이군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그땐 높아보였는데...
<ipeter> 이제 대위정도면 여기 계신분들보다 나이 다 어리지 않나요?
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<bluedusk> imsu: 님 그런의미에서 클라우드쪽 할줄 알거나 관심있는 se 아시는분 없나요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 그럴리가요;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> IT 신입 채용 예정 연수 이런건 뭐죵?
<imsu> 실지로 이 교육 받으면 해외 취업이 가능한가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어는?
<imsu> 모르겠어요
<ipeter> imsu: 저도 가르쳐주실 수 있나요?
<ipeter> =_= 받고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 하.. 이것들.. 나느 무슨 전문 교육인줄 알았더니 커리큘럼 보니.. 에휴 ..
<ircCloud^Seony> 오피스 가르쳐?
<imsu> 빅데이터라고 해서 가봤더니
<imsu> 자바랑
<imsu> 하둡설치요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제일 중요할 것 같은 빅데이터는 조금 하고 자바만 잔뜩 강좌에 넣어놨네요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 하둡 안쓴다고 하는거 같던데
<imsu> 모르겠네요 예전에 잠깐 설치만 해봐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 설치ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> AWS에 데이터 노드 2, 마스터 1, 세컨더리 1 해서 설치해봤어요.
<ipeter> 힘들긴해요.
<ipeter> 하둡이요.
<ipeter> 그리고 하둡 자바로 하려면 개발자의 역량이 굉장히 중요해서 자바 교육은 많이 하는게 맞는데..
<ipeter> 문제는 그 자바교육이 왠지 기초교육일것 같아요.
<imsu> 저도 그럴 것 같아서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> autowiz: 메시지 드렸음
<HolyKnight> http://www.ddanzi.com/index.php?mid=free&bm=hot&document_srl=82224369
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 예비군이 죄군요.
<ipeter> 잇힝.
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 저도 주세요
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭔지 모르지만 저도 주세요.
<HolyKnight> 잇힝 오늘 거래재개된 삼엔 결국 상한가 못갈듯유 에혀
<JasonJang> HolyK night: 오늘 KBS 라디오 97.3 Mhz "성공 예감" 다시 듣기를 추천해요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 아이고 아깝습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<JasonJang> HolyKnight: why?
<HolyKnight> Stock...
<JasonJang> 라됴 다시 듣기 또 추천 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<razgon_irccloud> 저는 급등주.ㅋ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 술 드시나요?
<autowiz> 이름만으로도 기분좋아지는 술이네요 하하핫 배가 고프니 이제 헛소리가 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 요즘 한국 간다고 몸 만드느라 다이어트 하는데, 먹는 상상 때문에 힘들군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오오 몸도 좋으신분이 더 몸을 만드신다니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 별로 안좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 완전 뚱땡인데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하루하루 다가오시네요 입국하시는날이
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 근데 요즘 김정은이 하도 뻘짓을 해서 불안하네요
<autowiz> 에이 괜찮습니다.
<autowiz> 한국사람들은 전혀 개의치 않고 삷니다 허허허
<Seony> 뭐 늘상 그렇잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근육은 좀 잡힌거 같은데, 그 위에 살이 너무 많아서... 겉으로 드러나지가 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 저는 최근에 엽문 3 보다가
<autowiz> 한쪽 다리로 서서 몸을 최대한 아래쪽으로 뒤쪽으로 기울이는 장면이 있는데
<autowiz> 저도 20대때는 비슷하게나마 한다리로 앉았다 일어낫다가 됐는데
<autowiz> 지금은 안되는게 ㅠㅠ 좌절감이 와서
<autowiz> 운동을 조금씩 하고 있습니다. 갑자기 하면 몸에 무리올거 같고
<Seony> 조금만 하세요
<Seony> 운동 시작해서 오래 못하는 이유가 처음부터 너무 욕심내서 그런거거든요
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 슬슬 시간을 잡아볼까요? 다들 언제가 편하신가요?
<autowiz> 서니님 팬 미팅 및 사인회 언제 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단, 저는 4월 4일 이후부터나 가능할 거 같아요
<ipeter> zzzzzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그럼 3월 말쯤에 다시 잡는게 나을까요 시간도 좀 남았고
<Seony> 네 다들 급히 약속이 생기실 수도 있고 하니깐요...
<Seony> 약속이란게 미리 잡으면 늘 문제가 생기더라구요
<razgon_irccloud>  드디어왓군... 산유국!
<ipeter> ??
<razgon_irccloud> ferendevelop: 기름나는 땅에서 있는자.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 저는 이해했습니다
<razgon_irccloud> 어제 기름 값을 올렷더군.ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 이번에 이란의 경제제제 풀린게 아주 큰 변화가 올겁니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 대한민국이 또한번의 먹거리가 나올수도.
<razgon_irccloud> 때맞추어 중국의 철강기업들이 구조조정중이라니 올해는 어찌어찌 해먹겟습니다.
<ipeter> 피체로님이다!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요! :)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 피체로님 안녕하세요. 저도 이제 피체로로 읽어집니다.^^;
<pchero_work> ^^;;
<ipeter> 아하아
<ipeter> 피체로님~
<ipeter> 아재개그 달인 입터입니다.
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 임수님 짱나서 퀴트하셨네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> http://okky.kr/article/316845
<pchero_work> 좋은 글이네요.
<pchero_work> 출근하고 심심해서 봤다가,, 숨도 안쉬고 다 읽었네요..
<Seony> 제가 바로 SysAdmin인데...
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 이직할 생각하지 말고 철밥통에 붙어있어야겠네요
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 아 써니님, 하와이에 대해 좀 여쭤도 될까요//
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 잘 읽었습니다.
<pchero_work> Seony: 아, 근무실 사진 올려놓은거 봤습니다. 정말 멋지더군요! :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 이런저런 지원을 많이 해주긴 해요
<ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: 다시 왔습니다ㅋㅋ
<razgon_irccloud> 왓어?  아랍왕자 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ그저께 기준으로 기름값이 많이 비싸졌습니다
<ferendevelop> 그래서 3일 전 밤에 주유소 기름통 가득 채우더라고요.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4641727&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<razgon_irccloud> 맥에서 미치겟어요.
<razgon_irccloud> 삼바서버로 집에서 연결한것을 밖으로 가져오니 무한 연결시도해요.
<razgon_irccloud> 계속 연결안된다고...ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ferendevelop> razgon_irccloud: 파인더에 삭제 하는거 없던가요 형?
<razgon_irccloud> 삭제를 해도 계속 연결된다.
<razgon_irccloud> 이상하더라고
<ferendevelop> 삭제 하고 Finder 재시작, 그래도 안되면 재부팅해보세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침 입니다
<ferendevelop> 어젠 따뜻했는데 오늘은 또 쌀쌀하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 네 쌀쌀하네요.^^ 사무실이 손시렵습니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_irccloud> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1459742442&service_id=elecdn
<razgon_irccloud> 이거와
<ircCloud^Seony> 며칠 전에 우연히 이제 만나러 갑니다 라는 영상을 유튜브에서 보게됐는데 이거 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_irccloud> https://store.google.com/product/nexus_5x?config&utm_source=google-com-nexus&utm_medium=index&utm_campaign=nexus-5x
<razgon_irccloud> 이거 차이가 관세 차이일까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 미국에서 파는거라 싸게 내놓는거 아닐까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 삼성이나 엘지 스마트폰이 미국에서는 엄청 싸잖아요..
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-17
<bluedusk> 어제 오후에 올려주신 sysadmin에 관한 글이요..
<ipeter> 저는 왜 휴대폰에 관심이 없죠?
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 진짜 2년전만해도 구글과 애플의 신형 핸드폰만 출시하면 꼭 살펴보고했는데
<ipeter> 이제는 나와도 그만 안나와도 그만.
<ipeter> 일단 아이폰은 정말 폰으로서의 역할로만 떨어져서 그런걸까요?
<ipeter> 아이패드를 쓰면서부터 정말 거의 배터리 없을때 빼고는 핸드폰을 잘 안만지는것 같습니다.
<bluedusk> 저도 아이폰5 쓴지 3년 넘었는데
<bluedusk> 핸폰 못바꾸겠어요
<bluedusk> 돈이 없어서
<head_irccloud> 아이패드는 가격이 얼마나되나요??
<HolyKnight> 수십만원은 될 거예유
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 아이패드 64기가 셀룰러 사용중인데...가격은 까먹었어요.
<ipeter> 현찰박치기로 판매가보다 -15만원 저렴하게 구매했어요.
<ipeter> 홀리님 수십만원은 될거예유 말씀이 되게 갑부처럼 만들어버리는 기분이네요.
<ipeter> 저도 거지예요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 폰은 그냥저냥...
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<ipeter> Seony: 한국 오시려니까 설레시나요?
<ipeter> 여행자금은 충분하신가봐요.
<ipeter> 꽤 오랜시간을 계실것으로 계획 짜셨으니까요.
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 솔직하게 말씀드리면, 설레는 것보단 그닥 가고싶지 않습니다
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 덜덜덜 하시네요.
<ipeter> 왜요?
<ipeter> 그립지 않으신가요?
<Seony> 그리울만한게 별로 없어서요
<Seony> 이번에 가는 것도 사실 어쩔 수 없이 가는 거에요
<Seony> 개인적으로 가봐야할 사정이 좀 있어서....
<ipeter> 흠..
<ipeter> 그렇군요.
<ipeter> 저는 외국에 나가서도 그렇게 살 수 있을까요.
<ipeter> 전 조금 많이 그리워할지도 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 뭐 개인 성격에 따라 다르겠죠..
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ~
<ipeter> 마스님~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> 마thㅡ님..!
<matthewkim> 넵 안녕하세요 피럴님 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 그냥 입터로 해주세요.
<ipeter> 아재입니다.
<matthewkim> ㅠ_ㅠ
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<commania> 리눅스 수업 들으면서 터미널 노닥거리다...
<commania> 어느새 접속해있는...
<commania> 오랜만이네요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 저도 온지 얼마안되는 뉴비입니다 :)
<commania> 전 접속은 늘 해있는데
<commania> irssi로 집 NAS에 켜놓고 종종 screen 붙여서 눈팅만 하고 가는지라...
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요, 반갑습니다.
<commania> ls
<commania> touch .nomedia
<commania> 엌 실수입니다;;
<commania> 커서가 이쪽 창에...
<ferendevelop> 안드로이드 파일 시스템에 있었던가요 저게..
<ferendevelop> 특정 디렉토리 미디어 스캔 안 하는 파일이였죠 아마?
<commania> 넵
<bluedusk> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<bluedusk>  엌 실수입니다.;; =_-=
<commania> 그건;;
<commania> 돌이킬수 없는 실수죠
<Seony> 기왕 하실거 /dev/sd*
<commania> 터미널 창만 열려있으면 습관적으로
<commania> ls 쳐보는 습관이..
<Seony> ls 치시는건 아직 수련이 좀 더 필요하신 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 시간이 지나면 나중에는 ls -la 혹은 ls -lart로 치게될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> alias로 ll
<commania> 네 이미 반쯤ls -al 로 옮겨갔습니다ㅋㅋ
<commania> 생각해보니 숨김파일을 만들면서 ls만 쳤었...
<ferendevelop> 전 앵간하면 pwd..
<Seony> pwd는 왜?  PS1 세팅하면 나오는데...
<Seony> 아 하긴 그걸 줄여서 쓸 수도 있으니..
<ferendevelop> 그것도 있고 원격으로 다른 사람 서버 SSH 연결하니깐 항상 프로파일 작성하는게 은근 귀찮아서 그냥 pwd 써요ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 써요
<bluedusk> 음핫핰
<bluedusk> Seony:  님 안녕하세요
<Seony> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 전 google ceritification developer 자격증도 있는데 왜 이런
<bluedusk> 이럴까요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 왜요?  직장 잘 다니고 계시지 않아요?
<bluedusk> 직장이야 다니고 있는데 뭐 그렇죠..ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 요즘 열심히 영어학원 다니고 있어요
<Seony> 외국계 업체 가시게요?
<bluedusk> 외국계나 외국을 노리며..
<bluedusk> 근데 영어 넘 어렵..ㅠ
<Seony> 한국 내 외국계 업체 정도면 가능할테지만,
<Seony> 솔직히 말씀드려서 영어 학원 다녀서 외국으로 바로 취업하는건 불가능하지않나 싶어요
<Seony> 컴쟁이라고해서 대화 한 마디 안하고 일할 순 없거든요...
<ipeter> 블더님 멋있으세요.
<Seony> 그러고보니, 저는 영어학원 다니면서 유학 결심하게 됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony: 바로 취업보다는 뭐 일단 기회보는거죠
<bluedusk> 나가는 기회를 바로 취업해서 나가는거보다는 뭐 유학겸 어학연수겸 겸사겸사
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 그래도 영어를 해놔야 한국내에 외국계라도 좀 기회있을때 잡지 않을까 싶으니깐요..
<bluedusk> 구글에서 클라우드 엔지니어 뽑는데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 구글 코리아 들어가시면 되지않아요?
<bluedusk> 어차피 요구조건에 영어는 ..
<HolyKnight> 오늘자 주식 매매일지입니다. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<matthewkim> 개손해ㅠ.ㅠ 이거 정말 귀엽네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 와.
<ipeter> 홀리님
<ipeter> 진짜 오프라인으로 한번 뵙고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 대박이네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 완전 꼼꼼하시다.
<ipeter> 진짜 감탄에 또 감탄을 감추지 못합니다.
<autowiz> 귀여워도 당사자에겐 맘아픈 일...  마음속으로 위로를 보넵니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 아이고 다리야 간만에 지하철 오래탔더니 허리도 아프고 다리도 아프고
<autowiz> 누워서 좀 쉬어야할 타잉밍인데 회사일은 또 산더미라 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 면허 떨어 졌어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아슬아슬하게요? 아니면 영 못하겠던가요?
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 아슬아슬이요..
<ferendevelop> 중간에 60km 속도 제한 구간에서 모르고 70 밟고 잠깐 달렸더니
<ferendevelop> 최고 속도 초과하여 100m 진행으로 바로 실격됬어요..ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 헉
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 요즘 그런것도 해요?
<ipeter> 운전면허 말씀하시는건가요?
<ferendevelop> 넹 도로주행 시험이요!
<ipeter> 아니 맙소사.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<ferendevelop> 시험장까지 1시간 10분을 달려 갔는데 말이죠..ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 뭐 어쩔 수 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 다음에 쩔걱 붙으실꺼예요.
<ferendevelop> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 천천히 시간 내셔 다녀 올려구용
<autowiz> 가능하면 천천히 하는게 나은데
<autowiz> 굳이 빨리 달리필요가 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 처음에 천천히 달렸는데 옆에서 속도 좀 높이라고 재촉하길래 노이로제 걸리는 줄 알았어요..
<ferendevelop> 생애 두번째 운전이라 안그래도 덜덜 떨고 있는데ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 사실 부끄러운 이야기이지만 작년에 면허를 다시봤습니다.
<matthewkim> 처음 운전인데 70km 달리기 무서울텐데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 보통 승용차만 운전하다가 포터운전할려니 힘들더라구요.
<autowiz> 나는 나름 빨리가는거 같은데 뒤차를 밀리기 시작하고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 거기다 눈까지 오는 ㅋㅋ . 한번은 60으로 가다가 미끄러져서 카운터 스티어링 3번정도 먹여주고
<autowiz> 같이 탄사람들 다들 쫄아서 천천히 가시라고 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 전 60이였어요! 근데 60쯤에 있을 떄 검정관분이 가속하라 계속 그랬거든요
<autowiz> 그러나 저는 약과 , 저랑 교대로 탓던분은 정말 제가 무서워질지경이더라구요
<autowiz> 약은 수는 안쓰던데 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ저는 첫번째라서 정신 없이 시험에 응시했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 가능하면 붙여줄려고 노력도 많이 하시고
<matthewkim> autowiz님 레이서인듯!
<autowiz> 뭐 도로주행은 학원 안다니면 첫번에 붙는거 힘들어요 원래
<autowiz> 저 면허취득은 17년쯤 되니까요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그런 것 같아요 저도 운전하면서 나중에 아버지랑 같이 연습은 좀 해야 겠다라는 생각은 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 눈길운전도 몇번은 해봤었고
<matthewkim> 네 맞아요 학원아니면 한번에 붙기 힘들죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> 차 돌아가는것도 몇번은 겪어 봤었고
<autowiz> 면허가 나와고 나서도
<autowiz> 한동안 도로주행 연습 받는게 좋습니다.
<matthewkim> 저 면허 처음 받고 학교간다고 차 바로 끌고 나갔다가 시동 열여섯번 꺼트렸어요 도로위에서 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 연습 좀 해야죠
<matthewkim> 그때당시에 슈마 수동차량이었는데 분명 면허학원에서 포터는 잘 안꺼졌는데 승용차는 왜그렇게 잘 꺼지던지 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 제 기억으로 승용차 수동이 잘 꺼지는걸로 들었어요.
<ferendevelop> 그래서 면허도 수동 칠꺼면 2종 수동 말고 1종 수동으로 치는게 편하다고..
<matthewkim> 넹 그때부터 지금까지 수동차만 12년 정도탔는데 아직도 가끔 시동 꺼트리고 그래요 ㅋㅋ 출발할 때
<bluedusk> autowiz: 혹시 추천해주실만한 인재분은 생각난사람 있어요?
<autowiz> 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 그럼 본인이라도 추천하셔서 !!
<autowiz> 관심이 있으면 저글 보고서 블더님께 먼저 말씀을 드리겠지요
<bluedusk> 똻!!
<bluedusk> 그러기엔 우리 회사 인건비가 넘 싸요..
<autowiz> 저라도 가야 하나요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 비싼건가.;;
<matthewkim> auto님 스카웃제의인듯!?
<bluedusk> 지금 받는것보다 많이 준다고 하시면 오세요
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 너무 싸다고 맨날 투털거리는데 더싸신것도 같고 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 지금 일하는것보다는 적게 일할지도...
<autowiz> 적게일하는것도 어느정도이지 돈차이가 심하게 나면 의미 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 제 연봉 마지막 숫자는 0입니다. ㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 그렇군요..
<autowiz> 오픈스택 엔지니어 필요하신거지요?
<Seony> 마지막 숫자보단 첫 숫자가 중요한데...
<autowiz> 서니님 추천합니다 ^_______________^
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 추천"만" 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 삼십대에 걸맞게 첫숫자는 3자인데요
<Seony> 연봉인데요?
<DarkCircle> 연봉.charAt(0) , 연봉.length  lol
<bluedusk> 오픈스택은 아니구요 aws나 gcp나 퍼블릭 클라우드랑 프라이빗 클라우드랑 관련 기술 싸잡아서 안가리고 다 시켜요
<bluedusk> Seony: 넵 안타깝게도 그렇네요..
<Seony> 아니, 클라우드쪽 엔지니어는 몸값 겁나 비싼데...
<bluedusk> https://twitter.com/madpen10/status/710246101245251584
<ipeter> 와. 부럽습니다.
<bluedusk> 더 나은 삶을 위해 걸맞는 자격증을 취득했어야 하는데..
<bluedusk> 그러질 못해서.. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 써니님 영주권 있지 않으신가요?
<Seony> 아직 없죠
<Seony> 영주권 받기가 얼마나 힘든데요
<ferendevelop> 저번에 영주권 비슷한거? 취득했다는 소식은 들어본 것 같긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 개발자로 있으면 자격증 딸 일이 딱히 없을텐데 -0-
<bluedusk> 시민권?
<Seony> 일단 지금은 취업비자만 갖고있는 상태이고, 아마도 내년쯤에 영주권 얘기 좀 해보려구요
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 석박사 과정 밟으시면 참 좋을텐데
<DarkCircle> 박사까지 가면 2년내로 자동 영주권 발급이더군요.
<Seony> 근데, 석박사 과정 밟으려면 직장을 포기해야합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거는 법안만 발의된 거에요
<DarkCircle> 직장에서 석박사 과정 (먼산)
<Seony> 아직 통과되진 않았고, 솔직히 법안이 발의만 된 상태에서 언제 국회 올라갈지도 모르는 상태...
<Seony> 게다가 참고로, 석박사 나오면 2년 후에 영주권 준다는 얘기는, 이미 5년 전부터도 "몇년 전부터 이런 법안이 발의됐었다" 라고 들었던 얘기죠
<autowiz> 그래도 나름 긍정적으로 보고 있을거같은데요
<Seony> 언제 결정날지 모르는 겁니다...
<Seony> 아뇨, 미국은 일처리가 워낙 느려서 그런거 기대하면 절대 안되요
<autowiz> 음... 낙관적이지만은 않군요 아직은
<Seony> 되봐야 아는 겁니다
<Seony> 하와이에 전철 짓겠다고 얘기한게 10년도 넘었는데요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하와이에 전철 지을래야 ... 지을 수 없을텐데 (먼산)...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐 다행히 작년부터 공사 들어갔습니다
<DarkCircle> 모노레일 같은거면 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<Seony> 10년도 넘게 말이 많았죠.  짓냐 마냐 등등...
<Seony> 아마 전철 짓자는 소리는 20년 전부터 나왔을걸요..
<DarkCircle> 인천공항 모노레일 같은거 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 철도 찍는건 경제성이라든지 비용회수라든가 ... 안맞는게 너무 많고요.
<Seony> 하와이 교통체증이 상당히 심각한 수준이라서, 예전부터 전철 짓자는 소리가 많았었어요
<ipeter> 아니 박사까지 가면 2년내로 자동 영주권 발급이 정말인가요?
<DarkCircle> 전철을 박으려면 발전소도 따로 지어야됩니다.
<Seony> ipeter, 아뇨, 절대로 안줍니다.  위에 말씀드린대로 그냥 법안만 발의된 정도에요
<ipeter> 그거 된다면 한국의 고급 인재(?)들 아주 미국으로 홍수처럼 빠져나갈듯하네요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그냥 박사는 안되고
<Seony> 그게 자세한 내용은,
<DarkCircle> 미국에서 박사땄을 경우에만.
<ipeter> 그러니까요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 미국 취업 조건이고요.
<Seony> 석사나 박사를 졸업하고나서 취업을 했을 경우, 2년 후에 발급해준다는 거에요
<Seony> 그러니까, 취업을 해야만 준다는 건데,
<ipeter> 요즘 많이들 미국에서 박사 학위 하시는걸요.
<ipeter> 네네
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그 분야가 아마 과학기술의료 이런분야일텐데
<ipeter> 흠...네네.
<Seony> 일단 그냥 법안만 발의된 정도라, 이게 하원은 커녕 상원에 상정도 안된 거에요
<Seony> 그러니까 아예 기대를 하지마시라는 거에요
<Seony> 취업비자 배우자한테 워킹퍼밋 주는 법안도 지금 되네마네가 10년짼데 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 써니님 와이프분은 무슨비자로 계신건가요?
<Seony> 배우자 비자죠
<ipeter> 아. 그런비자가 또 있나요?
<ipeter> 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 다 있어요
<ipeter> 우와.
<ipeter> 좋네요.
<Seony> 유학생 배우자 비자도 따로 있꾸요
<Seony> 취업비자 배우자도 따로 있고, 소액투자비자 배우자도 따로 있어요
<ipeter> 아...그렇군요.
<Seony> 배우자 비자라기보단, 동반가족 비자 정도로 보면 되겠네요
<ipeter> 그러면
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 박사 하려면 직장을 때려쳐야하니까 저로서는 현재는 선택의 여지가 없네요...
<DarkCircle> 근데 석박사하면 일단 굶어죽지 않을 정도의 생활비는 나오지 않나요.
<Seony> 네 그 정도는 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 학비도 다 연구실에서 프로젝트 따서 하는걸로 충분하게 처리가 되고 ...
<DarkCircle> 한국엔 이제 그런거 잘 안됩니다. ㅋㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 졸업하고나면 또 취업이 문제니까 그것도 고민되죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 미국에서 석박사 따면 그래도 취업 문제는 덜해지죠.
<DarkCircle> 인턴으로 가서 받는 비용이 일단 급 자체가 달라지니
<bluedusk> Seony:  님이 석박사 하려고 직장 때려치면 그자리를 노려서..+__+
<Seony> ㅋㅋ  저는 그냥 제 철밥통 안고가려구요
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ 전 먼저 퇴근할께요~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 이제 한국은 그런것 안되나요?
<ipeter> 어엇! 피체로님이다!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 웬만한 연구실이 사업 따서 하는거 자체에 피로도가 상당해서
<DarkCircle> 사업을 따도 저비용 ...
<ipeter> 아.. 왜 제가 말하고도 이렇게 웃기죠. 아재개그. 피체로님.
<Seony> 일단 미국에서는 기본적으로 박사학위학생은, 박사과정 자체를 아예 하나의 직장 개념으로 보거든요...
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 그렇다고 이공계생들이 자비로 학교를 다니기엔...(석박사) 너무 돈이 많이 들지 않나요?
<Seony> 그러다보니, 직장을 다니면서 박사를 한다는 게 결국 같은 시간대의 직장을 두탕 뛰는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 그만큼 stipend가 많이 나와서인가요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 저도 거의 자비로 다녔는데요 뭘 ...
<ipeter> 네?!
<DarkCircle> 딱 한학기 공짜로 다녔나 ...
<Seony> ipeter, 보통 박사과정이면 월급이 따로 나와요
<DarkCircle> 저야 석사 딸랑 나왔으니 다행이지 박사까지 나온분들은 ...
<Seony> 학비는 아예 받지도 않고..
<DarkCircle> 농담안하고 소팔아서 등록금 마련하기도 함 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ipeter> 휴...좋군요..
<ipeter> 소...소팔다니!!!
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 이공계육성? ㅋㅋㅋ 그딴거 다 개소립니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 개개인 스스로가 잘해서 잘하는거지 국가가 키워줘서는 개소리임.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 쿼리 날렸어요!
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<autowiz> 쿼리 쿼리 흐므흐므
<autowiz> select 1 + 1 ;
<autowiz> 사랑한다 , 사랑하지 않는다 , 사랑한다, 사랑하지 않는다, 사랑한다, 사랑하지 않는다. 사랑한다
<autowiz> 사랑하지 않는다...
<lexlove> 사랑한다
<ipeter> 사랑하지 않는다.
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 즐퇴하세요~~
<HolyKnight> https://docs.com/sunnykwak/2623/using-cron
<HolyKnight> https://www.facebook.com/ERESDESIGN/videos/869218443189312/
<JasonJang> Holy Knight: 흥미론 동영상 잘 봤어요. 감사.   우리나라도 어서 실력을 키워야....
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lex_home> 설마 아직 회사에요?
<autowiz> 당연하지요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 저런
<autowiz> 위로 노래 라던가 뭐 그런것도 받습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 위로 노래라.......
<autowiz> 곰세마리 이런것도 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 이적의 말하는대로
<autowiz> 렉스님은 최근에 새로 시작한 일이라던가 공부라던가 없으신가요?
<lex_home> 저는 지금 파이썬 공부 다시 시작하고 있어요
<lex_home> 공부하러 들어왔지요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러시군용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 우분투가 설치된 컴퓨터 메모리가 1GB에요. 조금 버벅댑니다. 메모리업 좀 해야겠어요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 요즘 세상에 1기가는 좀 모자르지요
<lex_home> 이컴이 메모리를 추가해도 1기가만 인식하더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 그런데 저번에 2기가짜리 꼽아봤더니 2기가로 인식하더군요.
<lex_home> 집에 있는 컴퓨터들 대대적으로 메모리를 업그레이드 해야 할 거 같아요.
<autowiz> 하시는김에 제 머리도 같이 좀 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 벌써 개발이 되었나요?
<lex_home> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 그렇지 않아도 나이가 들어서 그런지 제 머리가 영 마음에 안들어요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_home> 같이 업글할까요?ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 20~30년 기다리면
<autowiz> 칩으로 머리용량 확장하는 방버이 나오지 않을까 싶습니다 허허허
<dkj0208> 제 램이 16기가네요..
<lex_home> 와 전 제일 큰게 8기가에요
<dkj0208> 저 같은 경우엔 영상 작업 한다고 램이 많이 필요합니다.
<lex_home> 역시 공부는 수면제입니다.    >.<
<autowiz> 수행이 부족한 겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 일단 머리를 박박 밀고 가부좌 부터 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 원래 집중시간이 짧아요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 집중하는데 걸리는 시간이 짧다는 말씀이신거지요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> ㅋㅋㅋ 아니요 집중하고 있는 시간이 짧습니다.ㅎㅎ
<lex_home>  이만 들어가보겠습니다.^^
<autowiz> 좋은밤  행복한 밤 되세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제 사수랑 잠깐 미팅했는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버들 대부분을 중앙전산실로 옮기자고 그러네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 벌써부터 겁나는군요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 오늘 성 패트릭 데이인걸 깜빡하고 초록색을 안갖고왔군요...
<autowiz> 한번 전체적으로 껏다키는것도 무서운데
<autowiz> 움직일려면 사전준비 빡시게 하셔야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 겁납니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 사수도 겁난다고 그러네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 중앙전산실이 최근 2년 전에 새로 세워진 빌딩이라 최신식 설비를 제공해주거든요...
<autowiz> 전에 회사 선임분이 그러시더라구요 정전한번 나봐야 시스템파악이 제대로 된다고
<autowiz> 정말 그렇더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 돈 겁나 때려부어서 지은 시설이라 좋긴 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럴 수밖에 없는게, 평상시에는 서버를 건드릴 수가 없으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한국 모 기관 신식 자체 IDC 갔더니 바닥 플로어 높이가 1.5m 정도 됩니다. 와우
<autowiz> 바닥 작업 하기 너무 좋아보이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 저도 얼마 전에 중앙전산실에서 초청해서 거기 데이터센터 투어 한 번 다녀왔었죠.  거기는 바닥에 사람이 들어갈 수 있을만큼 공간을 만들어놨더라구요
<autowiz> 공중으로 트래이를 설치해서 바닥 플로어 자체를 없애 버리는곳도 있다더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<meemoomeemaw> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 비가 옵니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 날씨가 많이 풀렸나봐요
<lexlove> 네. 이제 봄이에요. 슬슬 꽃도 피기 시작하네요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-18
<JasonJang> ''
<JasonJang> 헐~ 위 오타.
<razgon_irccloud> 안녕하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> RexLove razgon_ irccloud 비오죠?
<razgon_irccloud> 옙
<JasonJang> ^^
<razgon_irccloud> 비가 오고 있습니다. 광주는 봄비. 살랑살랑.
<razgon_irccloud> 추적추적..
<razgon_irccloud> 이단어가 맞겟군요
<lexlove> 광주도 그렇게 내리고 있군요.ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요~ 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz> 네~ 매튜님도 좋은하루 되세요~ 여유 되시면 모히또에서 몰디브 한잔도 하시구요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 아 예 그럼요 몰디브 한잔 좋지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세욯
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 우옹 써니님이다 ㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 시스코 스위치에서 snmp로 패킷 인아웃 에러 카운트를 뽑아보는데 뭔가 이해가 잘 안가네요...
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> 8진수 인가 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 에러카운트인데, 뽑아주는 리스트가 포트 갯수보다 많아서요..
<autowiz> 몇개정도 인가요?"
<autowiz> tx,rx 에러 말고는
<autowiz> 포트가 적은 스위치는 그냥 해당 포트번호까지만 쓰면 되지않을까 싶기도 한데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 에러는 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 걍 무식하게 전체 목록 뽑아서 이름이랑 대조했어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 알고보니까, 인터페이스 목록에 포함되는게 포트만 있는게 아니더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> vlan까지 전부 포함되서 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 서니님이 말씀하시는게 인터페이스 포트 얘기신건가요?
<Gooos> 아 맞나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포트목록이랑 , 통계 데이터랑 다시 금 매치를 시켜야하는게 좀 불편하긴 하지요
<Gooos> 네 vlan, 채널링 포트 들도 다 인터페이스로 생성해요
<autowiz> 시스코는 vlan 이 인터페이스 처럼 취급받기는하는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 근데 다행히도, 순서는 뒤죽박죽으로 나오진 않아서 다행이긴 한데요, 문제는 이걸 프로그래밍하게되면 범용적으로 적용시킬 수 없다는게 문제네요...
<autowiz> 시스코 miib 라고 할까요?
<autowiz> 패턴이 있는걸로 알고있습니다만
<ircCloud^Seony> 결국 사용 중인 스위치 모델별로 snmpwalk을 날려서 포트 갯수만큼 잘라서 써야한다는 얘기...
<ircCloud^Seony> mib 있어도 결국 포트가 몇개냐 하는 부분에서는 결국 스크립팅할 때 잘라내야할 거 같아요
<Gooos> 그냥 전체를 받으시고 인터페이스 이름으로 구분하시는게 나으심이..
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그것도 괜찮긴 한데, 제가 관리하는 스위치 7대 중 하나가 vlan이 2500개거든요
<Gooos> 허허허허 2500개가 다 활성화 되어있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마도요.  오픈스택 내에서 ceph 백엔드 스토리지한테 태깅할 때 써요
<Gooos> 흠.. 좀많긴하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 속편하게 하드코딩 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Gooos> ㅎㅎ 그게 속편하실듯합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 이게 시스코 홈피 보니까, 걍 "에러카운트"라고 적힌걸 보니까 8진수가 아니라 걍 숫자일 거 같기도 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> Counter32라고 했으니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 정수로 나오는거니까 걍 숫자만 보면 되긴하는데, 어느 정도 숫자를 적정선으로 봐야할지는 좀 조사를 해봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 네트웍 에러는 거의 0 아닌가요?
<Gooos> cacti에서 볼때
<autowiz> 요즘같은 스위칭 스위치환경에서는 콜리전도 거의 없고
<Gooos> couunt32로 하는거랑 64로하는거랑 수치가 틀려져요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 환경마다 다 다르겠지만, 안그런 데도 있나보더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 아는 분이 연합뉴스에서 일하셨었는데, 그분이 하시는 얘기가 "에러카운트가 좀 많이 나온다 싶으면" 이라고 하신 적이 있었거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런걸 보면, 거의 0은 아닌가봐요...
<Gooos> 음..전 이제까지 에러카운트를 거의 본적이 없긴한데..
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 제 경우는, 지금 포트 하나가 에러카운트가 3이거든요...  뭐 큰 수치는 아니니까 무시해도 될만하긴 한데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 카운트를 리셋해본 적이 없으니 이게 언제 생긴건지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 생각난 김에 오늘 리셋해야겠군요
<autowiz> 자체적으로 CCTV 화면을 인코딩 해서 중앙 모니터링 하는 곳 이 있었는데
<autowiz> 회선 문제인지 에러가 나긴 했었습니다.
<autowiz> 초당 몇건정도
<ipeter> 노트북 질렀습니다..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> x1 carbon 4th
<Gooos> 축하드립니다 :)
<Gooos> 지름은 무조건 축하부터
<Gooos> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 이름부터 멋지군요. 카본.
<ipeter> 뭐 빨리 지르고 봐야죠.
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 엔젤 아주머니가 가져다 주실꺼예요.
<ipeter> 환율이 덜어져서 미국 공홈에서 질렀습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 x1 사셨군요
<ipeter> 넹넹
<Gooos> 찾아보니 멋지구리하군요
<ipeter> 16ram cpu 제일 높은놈으로요.
<ipeter> 환율 수수료 계산까지 다 해보면 180 나오네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 이번 맥북 신형 나와도 오피스의 노예라서 아무래도 윈도우로 가야할것 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오피스 안써본지 몇년은 된거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 오...오피스의 노예입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 한국 자체가 거의 마소의 노예죠.
<ipeter> 제 생애에 맥간지는 없나요?
<ipeter> 맥미니 쓰고있긴 하지만요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 역시 전 간지와 거리가 먼 인생입니다.
<matthewkim> 오피스는 맥버전 없나용?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 있어요ㅕ
<ipeter> 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 구성이 좀 다릅니다.
<ipeter> 근데 단축키도 그렇고
<ircCloud^Seony> 안정성도 별로 안좋고...
<matthewkim> 아아..
<ipeter> 맥미니로 ms office쓰는데
<ipeter> 쓸때마다 이게 뭐하는짓인가..
<ipeter> 이생각 들어서요.
<matthewkim> 헛 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ;;
<ipeter> 그냥 놋북은 윈도우가 좋으네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 맥용 오피스 처음 나왔을 때는, 맥 유저들 열받게 해서 도로 윈도우 쓰게 만들게 하는거 아니냐하는 음모론까지 있었죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> LTE모듈은 따로 사야겠어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아직 주문제작 방식옵션에 안들어가서 따로 구매해야할것 같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 한번 써보고 싶은데 아직 가상머신에 해킨토시 설치해본게 다라서 ^^; 과연 쓸 수 있을지 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 22일날 애플 맥북 혹시 발표하고 끝장나게 신형 나오면 후회하는거 아닐까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐 항상 이런 삶을..ㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 x1 워낙 써보고 싶어했드래서요.
<ferendevelop> Paypal에 누가 내 주민등록번호로 계정을 등록했다고 메일을 보냈는데 미국인 상담원분이 전화를 걸어 주네요(__)
<ipeter> -_-a
<ferendevelop> 처음엔 보이스피싱인줄 알았습니다..
<matthewkim> 처리는 잘 되었나요?
<ferendevelop> 지금 처리 진행 중입니다.
<matthewkim> 아유 저도 참 최근에 자꾸 태국에서 제 구글 계정 접속 시도한다고 메일와서 비번 바꿨더니 잠잠하네용
<ferendevelop> OTP 사용하는게 어떠세요?
<matthewkim> 오티피 귀찮아요 ㅠ ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 아 혹시 우분투 패스워드에 특수문자 되나요? 예전에 9버전 때 설치할 때 특수문자 비번을 썼는데 설치 끝나고 로그인이 안되서 -.- 그 이후로는 해본적이 없는데
<ferendevelop> 됩니다.
<ferendevelop> OTP 그거 Authy 앱이랑 같이 쓰니깐 좀 괜찮더라고요
<matthewkim> 오 이거 괜찮은거 같네요 이거 OTP 설정하고 터미널에서 gdrive 쓰는거 문제없는지 해봐야겠어요 ㅎ
<ipeter> 특수문자 됩니다.
<ipeter> 저도 특수문자 넣어 사용중입니다.
<matthewkim> 넵 ㅋ 감사합니다 방금 바꿨어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 스마트폰 gps 기능은 통신사나 와이파이와 상관없이 독립적으로 작동하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 비행기모드로 해놓아도 gps는 작동하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 저는 그렇게 알고 있는데...한번 여쭤봅니다.
<ferendevelop> GPS 꺼지는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz>  비행기 모드 들어갈때 다 꺼지는데 다시 수동으로 켤 수 있을껍니다.
<autowiz> wifi 도 그렇고
<ipeter> 음. 그럼 wifi, 또는 LTE 둘중 하나는 반드시 연결 되어 있어야 한다는 말인가요?
<autowiz> 아니지요
<ipeter> 예전에 유심칩 빼고 공기계로 운동 트래킹 어플 사용해본적 있는것 같은데... 제가 잘못 기억하는건가요?
<autowiz> 비행기모드 킬때 절전을 위해 전부다 꺼지는데
<autowiz> 비행기모드인 중에 수동으로 각각 킬 수 는 있다는거지요
<autowiz> gps 는 말 그대로 gps 모듈이라 다른거 없어도 잘 동작합니다.
<ipeter> 아...네. 알겠습니다.
<ipeter> 그럼 제가 기억하는대로 유심칩 빼면 공기계로 GPS는 작동되는군요
<autowiz> 네 wifi 도 사용가능하구요
<autowiz> 간혹 예전 기기중에 usim 을 빼면 이상하게 동작하는 장치가 있으면 usim 아무거나 꼽아놓고 비행기 모드를 킨다음
<autowiz> 수동으로 wifi 등등 원하는 기능을 키면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 3G가 켜져있으면 메시지도 이리저리 뜨고 베터리도 빨리 달거든요
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<givemelinux> 저 고민이 있어요... ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 취업준비를 시스템엔지니어(서버관리자)를 준비하고 있어요.
<givemelinux> 스펙은 고졸 올해 30이에요. ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 도움을 드리고 싶은데 제가 막 고등학교를 졸업해서.. 제가 도움을 드리기엔 한계가 있네요..
<givemelinux> 여기에 시스템 엔지니어 혹은 서버관리자분 안계시죠?
<givemelinux> 그럼 지금 대학생 이신가요?
<ferendevelop> 아뇨, 학력으론 백수 상태 입니다.
<ferendevelop> 시스템 엔지니어, 서버 관리자 분들 많이 계세요.
<givemelinux> 정말요? !_!
<givemelinux> 다행이군요...
<givemelinux> 리눅스 어려워요.
<givemelinux> 특히 쉘스크립트가 신경쓰이네요...
<givemelinux> 간단한 쉘스크립트는 괜찮지만요...
<ferendevelop> 쉘 스크립트 어떤 점이요?
<bluedusk> 쉘은 그냥 일하기 편하려고 짜는거에요..
<bluedusk> 아이피 주소를 예로 들어서 192.168.0.1 번 서버부터 192.168.0.200 번 서버까지 같은 setting.conf 파일을 복사해서 넣고 싶다고 하면
<givemelinux> 네.
<bluedusk> for i in $(seq 1 200); do scp setting.conf 192.168.0.$i:/ ; done;
<bluedusk> 이런식으로 한줄로 명령어 써서 수행하기도 하고 아니면 저걸 그냥 스크립트 파일로 작성하기도 하고..
<bluedusk> 작업하는 복잡도에 따라 함수로 만들어서 들어가기도 하고 뭐 그런..;
<givemelinux> x_x
<givemelinux> 우선 저는 영문 자판을 colemak 자판을 사용해요.
<bluedusk> 근데 쉘 스크립같은 경우에 순수하게 bash 쉘만 아니라 기타  cli command 가 같이 들어가서
<bluedusk> 특히나 sed, awk 같은경우도 자주 쓰이고..
<givemelinux> vi 편집기 사용할때 조작할때 많이 애를 먹긴 하죠...
<givemelinux> 그것보다는...
<givemelinux> 쉘스크립트는 마치 프로그래밍 하는 것 같아요.
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 인터프리터 프로그래밍이기도 하지요
<givemelinux> 그리고 영어를 기본적으로 알아야 하고, 그렇지 않으면 절대 발을 디딜 수가 없는 세계 인 것 같아요.
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 앜 초절정굇수 autowiz  님이 잘 설명해주실꺼에요..ㅋ
<autowiz> 아크크크
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 예를들면 의사들은 대부분
<givemelinux> 저는 IT, 기술, 인터넷을 사랑해요
<autowiz> 공부하는 단어들이 로마나 그리스어 같은게 많이 있다고 알고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> I love IT, Tech and internet
<Seony> Internet and Tech라고 써야 순서가 맞죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> IT
<autowiz> 기원이 그때부터 시작이다보니 의학용어자체가 고 시대의것들이 많습니다. 그런 언어로 씌여진 문서를 찾아서 읽지는 못하더라도 그 단어들을 외우지 않고서는 공부가 안되지요
<bluedusk> 엌 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> (진짜로 IT가 Internet & Tech로 알고 계신 건 아니죠?)
<autowiz> 기술을 사랑만 하시면 그냥 사용만 하시면 됩니다. 더 깊게 들어와서 시스템 엔지니어를 하고 싶으시다면
<bluedusk> information Technology 아닌가요?
<Seony> 맞아요
<bluedusk> 시스템 엔지니어 따위 대접 못받아요
<givemelinux> 제가 말하려고 했었는데...
<bluedusk> 걍 영어공부 하셔서 해외로
<autowiz> 간단한 영어는 당연하다고 생각합니다. ( 제생각에는 컴관련 서적에나오는 영어단어중에 중요한건 1000개도 안되는거 같습니다)
<givemelinux> 그게 궁극적인 저의 목표...
<givemelinux> 해외로~~~
<givemelinux> 헬조선 탈출~~~~
<autowiz> 서니님 하와이는 부정부패가 적은곳인가요?
<givemelinux> 안타깝고 시궁창인 국내 IT 현실 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> autowiz, 뭐 아무래도 미국이니...
<autowiz> 미국본토도 한국보다는 적겠지요?
<Seony> "한국보다는"이라고 하기에는 비교도 안될 거에요
<autowiz> 으음...
<givemelinux> 개인적으론 미국이 한국보다는 훨씬 적을 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 한국판 알파고 만드는 법 겁나 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 도대체 which 는 어떻게 해석해야 하나요?
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 1. 5년간 3조5000억 투자한다고 발표한다.
<Seony> 2. 조낸 그럴듯한 연구소를 차리고 연봉 2억의 연구소장 자리에 낙하산을 내려보낸다.
<Seony> 3. 연봉 1억여원의 임원진 등 10여명 정규직 낙하산들로 채우고 나머지는 연봉 2000의 비정규직으로 채운다.
<Seony> 4. 뭔가 하는 척 한다.
<Seony> 5. 잘 안된다.
<autowiz> IT 는 InterneT 약자 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 6. 한 10억 주고 인공지능 프로그램 외주준다.
<Seony> 7. 잘 안된다.
<bluedusk> Seony:  그게 실현가능성이 농후하다는게 더 슬프죠
<Seony> 8. 한국판 알파고 개발완료했다고 발표한다.
<Seony> 9. 시연을 위해 이세돌과 이창호를 부른다. 한국식 알파고는 조낸 짱이라 동시에 둘을 상대한다.
<Seony> 10. 그러나 알고보면 이창호랑 이세돌이 대국하는 것임… 하여간 세계 최고의 국수 두명을 상대로 1승 1패를 거두니 괜찮은 실력이라 뻥친다.
<Seony> 11. 뭔가 돈을 다 안쓴듯한 기분이 든다면 당신은 한국 사회를 잘 모르는 것이다.
<bluedusk> autowiz: IT는 Incomming Traffic 의 약자입니다.
<autowiz> 우와 대박이군요
<givemelinux> -_-;;
<autowiz> 교묘하게 속이는 크로스 게임
<Seony> 오오 인커밍 트래픽... 단어가 너무 어려운데요...
<Seony> IT 걍 잇!
<givemelinux> 동음이의어...
<Seony> I love it.  나 그거 사랑해
<autowiz> i Talk , i love teacher
<givemelinux> 선생이라면 학교 선생님이에요?
<givemelinux> 여자 학교 선생님?
<autowiz> 교생 선생님 ? ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 담임 선생님 이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게임하다 졸려서 챗 들어왔는데, 역시 챗을 하니까 잠이 깨네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 밥만 먹으면 졸려서 오늘은 밥을 안먹고 일하는 중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 제가 체형이 왜소한데요. 밥을 많이 먹으면(폭식) 몸에 안좋데요.
<givemelinux> 지방간 생길 가능성이 있데요.
<givemelinux> 야식도 안되고요.
<givemelinux> 야식을 어쩔수 없이 먹는다면, 담백하게 먹으레요.
<givemelinux> 제가 지방간 수치가 안좋은적이 있어서요. 참고로 저는 술, 담배 안합니다.
<Seony> 먹는거 얘기하시니까 배고프네요...
<Seony> 요즘 다요뜨 하는 중인데..
<givemelinux> 국내에서 서버관리자(리눅스) 하면 가장 기본적으로 뭘할수 있어야 해요 되요?
<autowiz> 생수라도 마시면 좀 덜하지 않나요?"
<givemelinux> 생수는 잘 모르겠어요...;;
<autowiz> 가장 기본적으로 서니님 께 질문을 올바르게 할   수 있어야 합니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저한테는 게임에 관련된 질문만 하세요
<autowiz> 헬조선 탈출게임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 치트나 공략법좀 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 국내에서 서버관리자 하려면 아무리 못해도 최소 스크립트 프로그래밍에 로그 분석 정도는 해야하지 않나 싶은데요
<autowiz> 나무나 도와줘요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 나정말 죽겠어요
<givemelinux> 어디 아프세요?
<autowiz> 일단 로그를 분석해야 한다는 생각을 해야하는데 그게 안되는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 리눅스 설치하고 웹서버 설정하고 그런건 요즘 중학생들도 하는 수준이니..
<autowiz> 좀전에도 회사직원이 전화와서 프로그램이 하나 실행이 안된다고 하면서 물어보는데
<autowiz> 너무 두서도 없고 정리도 안된체로 말을해서 버럭 화가 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<Seony> 왜요?  아몰랑 걍 안되요 그랬나요?
<autowiz> 왜 이런증상이 생기가 어떤 경과가 있고 어떤 조치가 가능하며 어떻게 확인을 해볼지 , 디버깅에 대한 노하우가 생겨야하는데 처음에는 그냥 막 해보는 수 밖에 없습니다.
<autowiz> 프로그램을 키면 안된답니다. 이게 무슨 네이버 지식인 질문도 저따위로 올라오면 답글안달아주는데
<autowiz> 입사한지 1년이 다된간다는 녀석이 하는 말이 에휴..
<Seony> http랑 https 혼용시 취약점 발견됐다는데, 솔직히 로그인할 때만 https 돌린다는 발상 자체가 이해가 안갑니다...
<Seony> http://www.boannews.com/media/view.asp?idx=49951
<ferendevelop> Seony: SSL 인증 방식을 적용하면 웹 사이트 속도가 많이 느려져서 일부분에서만 사용하는 서버가 있을꺼에요
<givemelinux> HTTPS 사용하긴 하되 다른 취약점 여부 확인 및 키로거 감염 확인 해야 하지 않을까요?
<Seony> ferendevelop, 그게 예전에나 그랬지 지금은 해외에서도 ssl로 인한 속도저하는 거의 없다고 결론 났어
<Seony> 유튜브도 아예 통째로 https 돌리는데
<autowiz> 정말 예전에나 해당되는 이야기일듯
<givemelinux> 그럼 L4 스위치는 어떻게 해요?
<Seony> 거기 트래픽이 뭐 개인 홈피 수준도 아니고...
<ferendevelop> Seony: 아하, 그랬군요. 그럼 왜 굳이..
<givemelinux> SSL 얘기 꺼내면 L4 스위치 어떻다는 얘기 하더라구요..
<autowiz> 으음 무슨 말일려나
<autowiz> 별로 상관없는데요
<Seony> ferendevelop, 네이버나 다음 같은데 보면, 로그인할 때만 https 돌리잖아...  혹시 몰랐...어?
<Seony> L4 스위치랑은 아무 상관 없습니다...
<popeye92> 우리나라 보안가이드에 있는 최소 권장 사항이 "로그인은 암호화통신해야한다" 인데, 이게 최대 운영 사항이 된거죠. 그래서 로그인만  https, 나머지는 그냥 http
<autowiz> 네이버도 메일같은건 전부타 https 로 넘어갑니다.
<ferendevelop> Seony: 네이버, 다음을 들어가볼 일이 잘 없습니다....
<givemelinux> 클리앙에서 이런 댓글이 있었어요. "https를 전체에 적용하려면 SSL가속기도 필요하니 L4벤더사들 장사 좀 되겠군요"
<Seony> 걍 로그인만 암호화하지말고 아예 https를 기본으로 쓰면 안되나 모르겠네요...  암튼 제 상식선에서는 이해가 잘 안가는군요..
<autowiz> 거의 관련없는 글 같은데요
<autowiz> SSL 가속하고 L4 하고 관련성도 모르겠고
<Seony> 그 전에, L4를 쓰는 경우가 좀 드물죠...
<autowiz> 전체적용해도 그다지 부하가 안걸린다고 그러지요 . 그냥 잘모르면서 설래발 치는거 같습니다.
<popeye92> 그러면 좋지만, https 가 느리다는 고정관념을 가진 윗분을 설득하기가 어려웠겠죠
<givemelinux> 그래서 HTTP/2로 설득해보심이...
<Seony> 결국 기술의 적용도 관료주의적인 부분에서 영향을 받은 거네요...
<autowiz> L4 레벨하고 ssl 하고 좀 다릅니다. L4 는 tcp 세션만 잘 전달해주기만하면됩니다.
<autowiz> 끝
<autowiz> 아 하긴 예전분들 고정관념 바꾸는거 생각보다 힘들더라구요
<popeye92> 예전엔(한 10년전?) https 로 제대로 서비스하려면 SSL 가속기 없이는 거의 어려웠거든요. 이제 세상은 바뀌었는데도 그때의 미신이 아직 남아있는 듯 해요
<autowiz> 뭐 이건 조금 적적하지 않을지도 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 리눅스 서버몇대 집어넣는데 저는 우분투로 가자고 하고 다른사람은 이제껏 써온게 있으니까 센토스로 가자고 하고
<givemelinux> 그분들은 기술 트렌드를 보고 있었는지 궁금하네요...
<autowiz> 센토스가 짱이라고 막무가내고 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 센토스가 안전성 면에서 우분투보다 많이 알려져서 그런게 아닐까요?
<autowiz> 최근 트렌드가 우분투가 대세 거든요 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 서버 쪽도 그런가요?
<Seony> 알파고님이 쓰시는 운영체제인데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 서버장비들은 아직 센토스가 많이들 있긴 합니다만
<givemelinux> 제가 예전의 XX뱅크에서 리눅스 수업 받았는데 그 때 센트OS 6.X로 수업 받은적이 있었어요.
<givemelinux> 저는 혼자서 따로 우분투 설치된 노트북을 가지고 수업을 받았긴 했습니다.
<autowiz> 기본적인 지식은 다 같습니다. 사용상 편의성이랄까 특징이 조금 달라서 호불호가 갈리는것이지요
<givemelinux> 알파고가 우분투를 사용하더라도, 구글이 마개조할 가능성이 있다고 생각이 듭니다...
<givemelinux> 부족하면 마개조 해서라도 개선하겠다는....
<Seony> 서버 쪽은 뭘 쓰는지 당연히 모르구요...  GUI는 우분투 쓰는 걸로 화면에 나왔잖아요..
<givemelinux> 그건 그래요...
<givemelinux> 하루종일 리눅스 커맨드 라인만 보면, 답답하고 미칠 것 같아요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 실무에서도 그렇나요?
<Seony> 그걸 즐거워하셔야하는데요
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그게 답답하고 미칠 것 같으시면 적성에 안맞는 겁니다
<autowiz> 키보드로 유유히 프로그램 조작하고
<givemelinux> 하지만
<autowiz> 파일 조작하고 그러는거 완전 즐거운데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 저도 겁나 재밌습니다
<Seony> 터미널만 띄워놓고 일할 수만 있으면 좋겠는데, 그놈의 웹사이트 떔시...
<autowiz> 다만 새로운 OS 만나면 막막하고 짜증나고 맘은 급하고 그렇지요
<Seony> Linx로는 한계가 있고...
<autowiz> w3m 이라던가 몇개가 있긴한데
<givemelinux> 물론 저도 영어를 할 줄 알고, 리눅스를 다룰 줄 안다면 많이 덜 할 것 같아요...
<Seony> linx나 w3m이나 비슷비슷해요
<autowiz> Seon y 그래서 요즘 i3 창 관리자 써볼려고 노력중입니다.
<Seony> i3 좋죠
<autowiz> 텍스트 위주이지만 그래픽이긴 하거든요
<givemelinux> i3?
<Seony> 그거야말로 진정한 시스템 관리자의 윈도우 매니저!
<bluedusk> 맥 쓰세요
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=i3&oq=i3&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<autowiz> 맥가이버가 썼다는 그 맥을 쓰시면 됩니다.
<bluedusk> 한국에서는 시스템 관리자가 문서작업도 해야 하기 때문에
<bluedusk> 업무의 80%가 문서작업이라
<bluedusk> 생산성면에서는 진짜 맥이 짱인거 같아요
<bluedusk> 특히 스샷 문서작업 작업 녹화후 편집등
<Seony> bluedusk님 맥 처음 받으실 때는 불편하다 그러시더니 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> givemelinux: 네 첫번째 i3 wm 맞습니다.
<Seony> http://i3wm.org/screenshots/
<autowiz> 예전에 piratebay 멤버들 주제로 나온 다큐영화가 있었는데
<Seony> 거기가 아직도 운영되나보네요
<autowiz> piratebay AFK 인가 . 거기 노트북화면중에 i3 가 있었던거 같습니다. 당시에는 잘몰랐었던
<autowiz> 클라우드 서비스 어디에다가 집어넣은거같습니다.
<Seony> 저는, 미란티스에서 오픈스택 디플로이 엔지니어가 와서 쓰는거 보고 처음 봤어요
<autowiz> 가끔 다운됐다고 고 나오고 그러는게 다시살아나기는 했습니다.
<Seony> 근데, i3는 정말로 터미널만 쓸 때 편한 윈도우 매니저라, 평상시에도 쓰기는 좀 그렇죠
<autowiz> 살짜기 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 플로팅기능으로
<Seony> 걍 차라리 우분투 기본 + 터미네이터
<Seony> 저한테는 그게 더 나은거 같아요
<autowiz> 마우스로 창 움직이는것도 되긴하지만 일일이 하나하나 플로팅 띄워야해서
<bluedusk> 터미너이터도 짱이죠
<bluedusk> 근데 item2  도 괜찮아요
<givemelinux> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=i3+wm&oq=i3+wm&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=%ED%84%B0%EB%AF%B8%EB%84%A4%EC%9D%B4%ED%84%B0
<givemelinux> ㅋㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> item2 url 좀 굽신굽신
<autowiz> iterm 2 ??
<Seony> 심형래 디워2가 중국에서 900억 투자 받았다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 iterm2?
<Seony> 그건 맥용인데...
<Seony> iterm이랑 터미네이터랑은 용도가 다르잖아요...
<matthewkim> 아 터미네이터 같은거 없나 찾고 있었는데 -.- 감사합니다 눈팅하다 알아가네요
<autowiz> 제가 아직 어리고 경험이 없어서 터미네이터를 써보질 못했네요 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 그놈터미널 여러개 띄워놓고 그리드로 정렬해서 쓰고 있었는데
<Seony> matthewkim, 아뇨, iterm2는 그냥 맥용 터미널이에요
<Seony> 터미네이터 같은 기능은 없는 걸로 알고있어요..
<givemelinux> https://www.iterm2.com/
<matthewkim> 터미네이터를 이제 알았네요
<matthewkim> 말씀들 하시는게 뭔가 검색하다가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아...
<autowiz> 그러게요
<Seony> 그런 여러개의 터미널을 띄울 수 있는 터미널을 찾으셨단 의미였군요..
<givemelinux> 다운로드를 보니 맥OS만 다운 받을수 있군요...
<matthewkim> Seony: 네 맞아요
<autowiz> 저는 원격이라던가 동시에 보면서 잡업할려고 screen 을 살짝씩 배우고 있었습니다.
<Seony> matthewkim, 근데 터미네이터의 진짜 용도는, 키보드 인풋을 모든 터미널에 뿌리는 브로드캐스팅 기능이에요 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 터미네이터 구글 검색 링크는 농담으로 올린거에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서버 10대 접속해서 똑같은 명령어 내릴 때 겁나 편하죠
<matthewkim> 아아...  언젠가는 그 진짜 기능을 쓸 날이..
<Seony> 물론 bash에서 for문 돌려도 되긴 하는데,
<Seony> 뭔가 접속을 해서 봐야할 경우 편합니다
<givemelinux> 아 반복문...
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 세상에서 중요한건 뭐니뭐니 해도 사랑입니다.
<givemelinux> XX뱅크 학원에서 C언어로 반복문 수업 받은 기억이 납니다...
<autowiz> 컴을 OS를 사랑하십시요 ...  ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 1달안에 C언 마스터 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 정말 빡시게 하고 잘 알려주는 사람이 있으면 한달정도면 꽤 할 수 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: 개인적으로 언어라 부르는 모든 것은 마스터 했다는게 좀 애매모호합니다.
<Seony> 마스터라기보단 수료...
<Seony> 1달만에 C 언어 수료
<autowiz> 제가 빡시게라고 말하는건 하루 4시간자고 다른거 안하고 공부만 했을때 ...
<givemelinux> 네 수료요...
<autowiz> 임수가 과외를 하던데 저도 과외를 해볼까요?
<Seony> 임수 무슨 과외 해요?
<autowiz> 성질이 괴팍해서 안될려나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수학인지 알고리즘인지 음향분석인지는 모르겠는데 암튼 하고 있다고만 들어서 ㅋ
<givemelinux> 코딩 캠페인 동영상 보면서 좌절과 절망된 마음을 달랬어요...
<Seony> 오오
<autowiz> 그저께 간만에 밥먹엇어요
<givemelinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKIu9yen5nc
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 임수가 예전에 학부생들한테 알고리즘 강의를 1년인가 했었죠
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 알고리즘
<autowiz> 으음 나도 임수 한 1주일만 특강해달라고 불러야 겠다
<givemelinux> 알고리즘은 수학 전공한 분이 알고리즘 작성하는게 나을것 같다는 생각이 들어요.
<Seony> 아 진짜 학교 다닐 때 알고리즘이랑 자료구조론 제일 어려웠는데...
<autowiz> 아마 수학전공이었던듯 대학원 전공은 신호처리였나
<Seony> 네 임수 전공 응용수학인가...
<autowiz> 그래도 제일 재미있지 않았나요
<autowiz> 저는 다른건 그냥 so so 해서
<Seony> 재밌다기보단 좀 힘들었죠
<Seony> 스트레스도 받고...
<givemelinux> SO SO -> 그래서 그래서 ~~~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> givemelinux, "보통"이라는 뜻입니다
<Seony> 그냥저냥 정도?
<Seony> 근데 사실 영어권에서는 잘 안쓰는 말...
<givemelinux> 그냥 농담이에요.... 재미 없으면 그런 농담 안할게요. -_-;;;
<autowiz> 실제론 어떤말을 쓰나요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Seony: 어제 페이팔에 문제가 있어서 문의글 남겼는데 아까 오전에 국제 전화가 오길래 받으니깐 영어로 페이팔인데요하길래 꽤 당황했어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사람에 따라 다르고, 상황에 따라 다르긴 한데, so so라고 말하는 사람을 별로 많이 못본 거 같아요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 진지하게 "소소..." 말합니다..
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ;;;
<ferendevelop> 계속 영어로 얘기하는데, 아 보이스피싱 요즘은 영어로 하나..? 이 생각 하다가 Paypal 생각나서 "ummm.. Paypal?"이러니깐 예스예스!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아아 ㅠㅠ 저도 2년전인가 paypal 계정 비번을 잊어버려서 리셋하는데
<autowiz> 메일주소는 회사가 망해서 없어져버린곳이었고
<autowiz> 신용카드는 재발급 받으면서 번호가 바꼈고
<autowiz> 어쩔수 없이 메일을 보냈는데 , 전화가 왓더군요
<Seony> 흐... 거기는 전화를 해준다는게 신기하네요
<autowiz> 주소랑 뭐 이런저런 정보를 물어보는데  ㅜㅜ 머리는 자꾸 하예지고
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 철자 몇개는 몇번을 말해도 안되서
<autowiz> 군대식으로 alpha bravo charlie 나오고 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 오 ㅋㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 안타까운 한국의 현실 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 간단한건 하는데 제스쳐가 없어서 그런지 힘들더군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 페이팔 이나 드랍박스 , 뭐 물론 페이스북 트위터는 말할나위도 없고
<autowiz> 한번 견학이라도 가보고 싶습니다.
<Seony> 저도 가보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 알파, 브라보는 NATO 음성 문자 일거에요...
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다. 두개가 있을꺼에요
<givemelinux> 견학이요? 항공료 값이 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 회사 몇년 다니면 몇백정도는
<autowiz> 날위해 투자할 수 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: +1 저도요.
<autowiz> 잘 찾아보면 뭔가 있을것도 같습니다 왠지
<givemelinux> 생계가 보장 된다면, 투자 할 수 있습니다 ;;
<autowiz> 친구 , 진인 이나 면접보러 가는 방법말고도 뭔가 행사같은걸 하지는 않을까 하는 생각이 드네요
<givemelinux> 살면서 드는 생각이 국내에서 학교 배우는 영어 공부 열심히 해봤자 얻는 성과, 효율이 매우 낮을 수 밖에 없습니다.
<givemelinux> 그래서 회화를 하면 머리가 하얘질 수 밖에 없을 겁니다...
<autowiz> 한국에서 영어 가르키는 방식이 좀 문제가 있긴합니다. 실제로 외국사람들과 대화를 많이 해보는게 중요합니다.
<autowiz> 좀 어렵고 말이 안되더라고 의사소통이 점점 되기 시작합니다. 신기하게도
<Seony> 한국식 시험이 존재하는한 앞으로도 힘들지 않을까 싶네요
<ferendevelop> 전 어휘력이 좀 부족해서 의사소통이 좀 힘들더라고요.
<givemelinux> 학교에서는 이상하게 동사가 어떻다느니 그런 걸 중요시 하구요...
<Seony> 수학능력시험 영어는 미국인들도 풀기 힘든 판인데..
<Seony> 아직도 그놈의 문법을 그리도 강조하니...
<ferendevelop> Seony: 그래서 제가 영어를 못 친거겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외국사람 많이 만나다보니 이제 떨리는건 별로없는데
<autowiz> 내가 하고 싶은말을 전달하고싶을때 잘 안되면 막 답답한 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=352877774893297
<autowiz> 요런게 있네요 ... 음... 나중에 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 이름으로 저커버그 한테 메일 한번 보내봐야 겠습니다 .ㅋㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 저커버그 부자 ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 저는 흙수저, 30살 백수 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래도 뭐 열심히 살아야 하지 않겠습니까.
<Seony> 저도 흙수저
<autowiz> 저는 젓가락 밖에 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 수저, 젓가락 부자시네요
<autowiz> 헉... feren 혹시 ... 맨손?
<ferendevelop> 비닐장갑은 끼고 있습니다 +_+
<givemelinux> 김치 담그시나요?
<autowiz> feren 그대는 총이 있지않소 후훗
<ferendevelop> 총이 뭐죠..?
<givemelinux> 분부기?
<givemelinux> 분무기?
<givemelinux> 죄송합니다.. 썰렁한 개그를 해서요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 집에 가난해서 대학 1년만 다니고 중퇴하고 1년 백수짓하다가 군대 제대하고 바로 취업했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 아직도 가난하지만...
<autowiz> 저는 대학졸업하는데 10년 걸렸지요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 제일 가난합니다.
<autowiz> lex 안녕하시어요~~ ^^
<givemelinux> 저는 대학 진학(전문대) 포기하고, 아르바이트, 취업 했습니다.
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ 망한지 얼마 안되서 빚갚는 중이니...
<autowiz> lex 님은 제 마음을 가졌으니 .... 아 그래도 별 도움이 안되는구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 흙수저도 안되겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 몸이 건강하면 금방 입니다.
<autowiz> lex 님 힘내세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 근데 망하기 전보다 마음은 더 평화롭습니다.
<givemelinux> 안타까운 현실 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 집이건 차건 소유하는게 많아질 수록 신경쓸것도 많고
<autowiz> 피곤해지는것도 같습니다.
<lexlove> 앞만 보고 달리는 말처럼 달렸거든요. 지금은 좀 여유를 가지고 세상을 보고 있어요.^^
<autowiz> 저도 최근에 많이들 잃었는데 오히려 홀가분하고 가벼운것도 있고
<autowiz> 살짝 불편해도 살만한거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 진정한 행복이라는 것을 다시 생각해보는 시간이 되었던거 같아요.
<Seony> 아 그러고보니 저도 이번달 차 할부값이...
<givemelinux> 헐!!!
<autowiz> 서니님 몇개월로?
<Seony> 60개월요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 돈이 없어서....
<autowiz> 그러고보니 저도 지금 60개월 할부걸린게 이제 3회차 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 얼른 돈벌어서 빨리 값아버려야지 ㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 대신 저는 빛은 없어요...
<autowiz> 거기에 희망을 두시고 열심히 사셔요~
<autowiz> 저는 1억정도 있어요
<Seony> 결혼자금이군요
<autowiz> 뭐 사업하다 망해서 2~3억 빚진 친구들비하면 양반일지도 ㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 지금 한국에서 사업, 가게 하는 건 자살 행위라고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 그래도 먹고 살만한 사람도 많이 있습니다. 때돈은 못벌어도
<lexlove> 저도 그래서 좀 빨리 접었더랬습니다. 더 가지고 있었으면 빚이 기하급수적으로 늘었을거 같아요.
<autowiz> 회사생활보다는 많이 버는사람이 많구요
<givemelinux> 시중에 있는 돈이 국내 30대상 대기업이 거의 가지고 있어요.
<autowiz> 아~ lex 님 제가 알았으면 한달에 매출 100정도는 올려드렸을텐데
<lexlove> 에이 미리 알걸 그랬네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게요 이게 무슨 운명의 장난이란 말인가요 ...
<givemelinux> 많이 버는 사람이 점점 줄어 들지도 모릅니다...
<givemelinux> 최상위는 빼구요..
<autowiz> 대부분 알고 있는 내용입니다. ^^
<givemelinux> 알고 있으면, 우린 어떻게 해야 하죠?
<givemelinux> 그런 질문이 생기게 되죠....
<autowiz> 인간이랑 현실을 충실하게 살면됩니다.
<autowiz> 삶을 살아가는 구체적인 길은 각자의 마음이니 알아서 하시고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 최대한 행복을 위해 노력하며 살아가면 되는겁니다.
<Seony> 외길만을 걸어오신 오즈님!
<autowiz> (그래서 외로운가 봅니다 -.-;;)
<autowiz> 저는 정말 사는게 간단합니다. 딱 3가지 밖에 생각안합니다.
<givemelinux> 목표가 뚜렷하시군요...
<autowiz> 1. 내가 되고 싶은 모습    ,  2. 그것을 위해 내가 할 수 있는 일들    ,  3. 내가 할 수 있는 일들 중에서 내가 지금 할 일.
<autowiz> 더이상 복잡하게 생각할것도 없고 , 복잡하게 생각해도 답이 없는듯하여 ,
<autowiz> 딱딱딱 3단계로 생각정리하고 그냥 막 그냥 정진합니다.
<givemelinux> ...
<autowiz> 군대가지 직전쯤이었던거같은데
<autowiz> 노가다 하면서 하루 4시간자고 시간날때마다 컴퓨터 공부하고 그랬습니다.
<autowiz> 일단 현실의 상황을 판단하고 열심히 하는수 밖에 없더라구요. 다만 최근에 한가지 더 드는 생각이
<autowiz> 미래를 위해 준비하면서 나아가는 이시간조차도 너무 소중한 삶의 일부, 삶의 순간이라는 겁니다.
<givemelinux> 오토위즈님 얘기 들어보니 여러가지 생각이 듭니다...
<autowiz> 평균연령이 어떻게될지는 몰라도 1분 1초가 모두 소중합니다.
<givemelinux> 맞아요. 지금 이 순간이 소중하죠...
<autowiz> (죽다 살아나니 생각이 명료해지더라구요 , 아쉬운것도 많고 , 그동안 힘들다 힘들다 했던것도 다 그냥 나태한 핑계로 보이고 )
<autowiz> 밥을 살짝 먹고 오겠습니다. 배 고프네요
<HolyKnight> 여기 디씨 링크해도 됨미까
<Seony> 아 저도 배고프네요
<Seony> HolyKnight, 네 뭐 링크 정도야...
<autowiz> 네 홀리찡 핫도 됩니다.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 요즘 이 연재물 보고 있음. 교도소급으로 재밌음.  중소기업 얘기 http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=stock_new1&no=2280893&page=1&recommend=1
<HolyKnight> 네 퍼왔심다
<givemelinux> 혹시 일본 쪽 사시는 분 계시나요?
<Seony> 저는 본적 없네요
<HolyKnight> 여기는 본적없네유
<givemelinux> 일본은 살만한지 모르겠네요...
<Seony> 저는 차별당하고 싶지 않아서 절대 가고싶지 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 거기는 한국보다 쪼금 나을 것 같습니다..
<givemelinux> 저도 항상 드는 생각이지만, 좋은 안식처(?)를 찾고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 여기 계시는 형님이 자주 제게 말씀해주시는데
<givemelinux> 넴
<autowiz> 짧게라도 해외여행을 몇번 다녀오는게 뭐랄까 리프레쉬도 하고 의지도 다지는데 도움이 된다고 하시더라구요
<givemelinux> 해외여행이라...?
<givemelinux> 저한테 사치인것 같습니다... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 기분전환하기 좋긴 하죠... 돈이 많이 들어서 글치 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 한달에 25만원도 이하로 소비하는 저로서는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 인생의 전환기가 된다고 생각하면 좀 오버인지몰라도
<autowiz> 한국에서도 저는 친구들 만나서 수십만원어치 술마시고 그러다보니
<autowiz> 30~40이면혼자서 짧게는 갔다 올수도 있고
<autowiz> 이게 여행이라는게 나중에 돈생기면 여유생기면 하다가는 정말 대박 터지거나
<autowiz> 누가 등떠밀어가지않는한 못 갑니다.
<givemelinux> 그럴 것 같습니다.
<autowiz> 2년안에 두번 해외여행 다녀오시는걸 목표로 일단
<matthewkim> terminator 가 terminus 폰트 쓰면 프로필 수정창 들어갈 때 오류나면서 꺼지는 바람에 ㅠ 잠시 나갔다 왔습니다
<autowiz> 한달에 5만원이라도 .. 그러면 적어도 2년후에는 두번은 갔다 왔을껍니다.
<autowiz> 안그러면 5년 이 지나도 그래도 일거에ㅛ
<givemelinux> 그렇군요...
<givemelinux> 저는 그보다 우선인게 올해안에 서버관리자 취업이 목표입니다.
<autowiz> 박봉에 개고생하는 회사라면 저희 회사 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> bluedusk 님도 엔지니어 구하시긴 하시는데
<givemelinux> 신입도 괜찮나요?
<givemelinux> 고졸 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사람인 에도 프로필 올리시고 공부도 좀 하시고.
<autowiz> 저희는 괜찮습니다. 서버만 좀 (잘도 아니고 좀 ) 만질줄 알면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 사이버 대학이나 , 학점제 등등 방법은 많이 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 그럼 제가 가겠습니다..?
<autowiz> feren 오~ 맘을 정한거야?
<givemelinux> 파이팅!
<autowiz> feren 덤벼라~ 파이트~
<autowiz> 아... 자꾸 이러면 안되는데 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ아직입니다
<autowiz> 천천히 생각해봐 취업을 할지 군대를 갈지
<autowiz> 정답은 없다잖아 그냥 최선을 다해 사는거지
<givemelinux> 혹시 서버관리자(신입) 취업 하려면 정규 표현식 할 줄 알아야 하나요?
<Seony> 어제까지 덥더니 오늘 갑자기 겁나 춥군요...
<Seony> 정규표현식은 걍 기본이에요
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 인터넷 찾아서라도 정규식 활용할 수 있어야 한다고 생각하는데
<Seony> 서버 관리자든 프로그래머든, 정규표현식은 컴퓨터 하는 사람들이라면 모를 수가 없는 겁니다.
<autowiz> 저희회사는 좀 허접해서 모르는 사람도 많습니다.
<Seony> 서버관리자면 프로그래밍을 안해도 된다고 생각하시는데, 잘못 생각하시는 거에요
<autowiz> ls  -al  *autowiz*
<Seony> 물론 프로그래머만큼은 자주 안하지만, 서버 관리자들이 프로그래밍을 몰라서 안하는 건 아니거든요...
<autowiz> 요정도 밖에 못합니다. ㅠㅠ  미치고 팔짝 뛰고 싶습니다.
<givemelinux> 혹시 C언어 할 줄 알아야 하나요?
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그래서 대학 전공이라는 게 중요하기도 하지만, 전산학의 기본은 충분히 갖추고 있죠...
<Seony> 아뇨 씨는 몰라도 되요.  어차피 언어는 도구일 뿐이라...
<givemelinux> 파이썬이라도...
<Seony> 씨언어를 하던 파이썬을 하던 펄을 하던 그게 중요한 건 아니에요
<givemelinux> 괜찮나요?
<Seony> 뭘하던 잘하는게 하나는 있어야하는거죠...
<Seony> 어차피 언어는 하나만 배우면 나머지는 금방 하거든요
<autowiz> 그냥 OS 전체적인 지식하고 , 작업을 좀 편하게 할 수 있는 손에 맞는 도구가 있으면 좋지요
<autowiz> 지역이 어디신지?
<givemelinux> 경기도 성남 입니다.
<givemelinux> 8호선이에요.
<givemelinux> 남한산성역 입구요.
<givemelinux> 남한산성입구 역이에요.
<autowiz> 나중에 우분투 오프라인 모임오시면
<autowiz> 여러사람들에서 이런저런 지식도 얻어가시고 이야기도 하실 수 있으실거에요
<autowiz> 제가 1:1로 과외 해드리기엔 제가 좀 몸값이 비싸서 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 과외까지 바라지 않아요.
<autowiz> 스터디 그룹도 많이 있구요
<givemelinux> 그래요?
<givemelinux> 어디에 있어요?
<ferendevelop> 당장 구인구직 사이트 들어가서 시스템 엔지니어를 검색하면 어떤 일을 회사에서 요구하는지 나오니깐 찾아보는건 어떠세요?
<givemelinux> 전에 잡코리아에서 몇개 봤었는데요.
<givemelinux> 스마일서브에서
<givemelinux> 헐...
<givemelinux> 안된다...
<givemelinux> 드래그가.. ㅠㅠ 잠시만요..
<givemelinux> 서버 운영관련 교육 이수자(전공 또는 학원) 아파치, PHP, MYSQL, 설치 및 설정 샌드 메일, 큐 메일 설치 및 설정 FTP, NFS, SAMBA 설치 및 설정 BIND 설치 및 설정 가능자
<givemelinux> 등을 우대 한데요.
<autowiz> 해보시면 됩니다. ^^
<Seony> 엔트리급 관리자 구하는가보네요
<Seony> 걍 기초적인 수준의 시스템 관리자 업무...
<givemelinux> 스마일서브 어때요?
<autowiz> 그래도 초보자가 느끼기엔 막막한
<givemelinux> 회사 평판이나 근무 환경이요.
<autowiz> (저는 처음들어보는 회사네요)
<givemelinux> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<givemelinux> 취미가 IT 관련 소식을 자주 봅니다.
<givemelinux> 지금 저에게 떠오르는 트렌드가 SDN, NFV가 떠올라요.
<Seony> 그건 뭐에요?
<givemelinux> 네트워크 쪽에서 트렌드로 SDN과 NFV 도입 이슈 일걸로 알고 있어요.
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: 저 정도면 리눅스 마스터 1급 그 책만 봐도 될 것 같은데요?
<givemelinux> 구글에서는 SDN 기술을 이미 적용했구요.
<Seony> 뭔지 몰라서 구글 검색해보니 뭔가 했네요 ㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 저의 실력을 비유하자면 모래성입니다. ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 잠시만요.
<autowiz> 트렌드 분석 중요합니다. 다만 저런 기사들만 읽는다고 실력은 절대로 늘지 않습니다.
<autowiz> 수학문제 풀어보듯 혼자서 연습하고 고심하며 시간을 보내야 기초실력이 다져집니다.
<Seony> 구글링 좀 해보니, 구글 정도는 되는 회사에서나 쓸법한 기술이군요..
<givemelinux> sdn(software defined network) 소프트정의 네트워킹이라고 합니다.
<givemelinux> NFV(Network Function Virtualization, 네트워크 기능 가상화)
<givemelinux> 네 맞습니다. 기사들을 읽는다고 실력은 늘지는 않아요...
<ferendevelop> 제가 볼 땐 지금부터 바로 저 위에 있는 것들은 해보는건 어떠세요?
<givemelinux> 해당 기술을 하려면요. CCNA, CCNP 자격증의 실력을 갖춰야 한다음에 SDN이나 NFV를 배워야 하는걸로 알고 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 세상에는 어렵고, 좌절, 절망 뿐입니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> easy come , easy go
<autowiz> 세상사는거 만만하지 않습니다. 열심히 사십시요.
<autowiz> 저는 우분투 번개로 일찍 퇴근하겠습니다. ^^
<givemelinux> 네 안녕히 가세요...
<Seony> 들어가세요
<givemelinux> 이제는 저의 혼잣말 할 시간(?)
<matthewkim> 전 뭐가 뭔지 하나도 모르겠네요 하하하
<Seony> 5월부터는 프로젝트가 산더미처럼 진행되는군요
<Seony> 슬슬 걱정되네요...
<givemelinux> 우분투 정규 표현식이나 vi 편집기, 파일검색, 파이프라인, 표준 입출력과 표준오류를 배울때 실무 활용이나 어떻게 써먹어야 할지 몰라요...ㅌ
<Seony> 그런건 실제로 작업을 해가면서 터득하죠
<givemelinux> 그리고 시간이 지나면 엑셀 배우고 잊어 버렸을 때처럼 똑 같은 상황이 발생
<givemelinux> 답변을 해주시는 군요...
<Seony> 그래서, 집에서 개인적인 컴퓨터 프로젝트를 진행해야 실력이 느시는 겁니다
<givemelinux> 예를 들어 웹사이트 운영 말씀인가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 처음 시작해볼만한 프로젝트로 웹사이트만한게 없죠
<givemelinux> 요즘 XE나 워드프레스로 운영하면
<givemelinux> 그런가요?
<Seony> 웹사이트를 운영하라고 해보시라는게 아니구요,
<Seony> 처음 리눅스 설치부터 웹서버 세팅하고 웹사이트 제작하는 것까지해서, 처음부터 끝까지 혼자 쭉 해보세요
<Seony> 그런걸 해보면서 경험이 생기는 거에요
<givemelinux> 그래서 저는...
<givemelinux> 생활코딩에서 웹 애플리케이션 만들기 공부 하고 있어요.
<givemelinux> https://opentutorials.org/course/1688
<Seony> 천천히 하지마시구요, 방금 말씀드린건 2일 안에 끝내셔야하는 아주 간단한 작업이에요
<Seony> 솔직히 리눅스 세팅하고 웹서버 설정해서 웹사이트 돌리는건 현역에서 일하시는 분이면 걍 짬날 때 한 10분이면 다 끝나는 거에요...
<givemelinux> 하지만 웹애플리케이션을 전반적으로 알아야 하지 않나요?
<Seony> 하다보면 알게되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> @_@
<Seony> 하면서 부딪치고 깨닫는거지, 그런거 미리 다 알고 하려면 끝이 없어요
<givemelinux> -_-?
<givemelinux> 혼란스러워요.
<givemelinux> 제가 리눅스 수업 받다가요.
<givemelinux> 강사가 mysql 수업을 간단하게 진행했는데, 데이터 베이스 달리면, 해고되고, 영영 취업 못하고, 낙인 찍힌데요.
<givemelinux> 강사가 mysql 수업을 간단하게 진행했는데, 데이터 베이스 날리면, 해고되고, 영영 취업 못하고, 낙인 찍힌데요.
<Seony> 안날리면 되죠
<givemelinux> 그러니까 제말은 mysql 조작을 잘 못해서 데이터베이스 날리는 경우를 말하는 거에요.
<Seony> 그 조작을 잘하냐 못하냐도, 집에서 직접 실습해보면서 알게되는 거겠죠...
<Seony> 아니 뭘 해봐야 어떻게 날아가는지 알게되잖아요
<givemelinux> 그렇긴 하죠...
<Seony> 어떤 과정으로 날아가게 되는지, 왜 날아가는지, 어떻게하면 안날릴 수 있는지 알려면 직접 해봐야죠
<Seony> 제가 어릴 때 컴퓨터 공부할 때는요,
<givemelinux> 네
<Seony> "포맷이 뭐지?  한 번 해볼까?" 이러면서 했어요
<Seony> vi가 어렵네 마네 하시던데, vi도 익숙해지면 무지 좋거든요...
<Seony> 써봐야 이게 좋은지 안좋은지 알 수 있는 거에요
<Seony> 아까 얘기하신 sdn이니 nfv니 하는건, 쉽게 말하자면 덧셈뺄셈도 잘 모르는 사람이 "상대성이론이 요즘 트렌드래" 하는 거랑 같은 거에요.  그러니까, 일단 첫단계부터 직접 집에서 실습을 하면서 시도를 해보세요
<matthewkim> vi가 뭐죠? 6인가요? 하하하 죄송합니다
<Seony> Vim
<matthewkim> 농담입니다 죄송합니다
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 종교라고 얘기할 걸 그랬나
<givemelinux> 수수께끼 풀기로 보면은  Vi가 뭐죠? ->6인가요?
<givemelinux> 어째서 6이 나올까요?
<Seony> 로마숫자를 물으신 거라면 썰렁합니다 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 그런 뜻이었군요...
<givemelinux> ㅎㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 혹시 포토샵 할 줄 아세요?
<matthewkim> gimp =3=3=3
<Seony> 요즘 취업하려고 열심히 공부하는 컴퓨터 관련 전공 대학생들이 집에서 오픈스택 설치해가면서 공부하는거 보고 정말 깜짝 놀랐는데, 일단 너무 책 위주로만 하지마시고 실습을 해보세요
<Seony> 포토샵은 디자이너들이 다루는 건데... 뭐 저같은 시스템 관리자가 굳이 알 필요는... ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 대학교를 졸업하기 전 익혀야 할 디지털스킬 10가지
<givemelinux> http://barugi.com/digital-literacy/digital-literacy/
<givemelinux> 이런게 있더라구요.
<givemelinux> 왜 이런 얘기를 꺼내 냐면 회사에서 시스템 관리자 특히 신입한테 이런 걸 요구 할 것 같아서요. 특히 포토샵이나 엘셀...
<Seony> 그런건 요구 안해요
<Seony> 쓸 일이 없기 때문에...
<Seony> 신입이면 아마 터미널만 되는 컴퓨터 하나 던저주고 작업 시킬걸요
<givemelinux> 나중에 이게 현실화 될 수 있나요?
<Seony> 무슨 말이에요?
<givemelinux> 회사에서 신입한테 포토샵과 엑셀 할 줄 알아야 채용 우대 사항으로 하거나 채용을 하는 거요.
<Seony> 일반 사무직요? 아니면 시스템 관리자요?
<matthewkim> Seony님 아직 제가 터미네이터 브로드캐스팅은 쓸 일이 없지만 덕분에 좋은거 알아갑니다 ㅋㅋ 편하네용
<Seony> matthewkim, ㅎㅎ 혹시나 종종 이런 어플이 필요한데 못찾으시면 여기다 얘기 꺼내보세요
<Seony> 혹시 제가 아는게 있을지도 모르니...
<matthewkim> 매번 ALT TAB으로 터미널 왔다갔다 해서 힘들었는데
<matthewkim> 넵 !!
<givemelinux> 둘 다요 ...
<Seony> 아 어쩌면, 터미네이터보단 byobu가 나을 수도 있껬는데...
<matthewkim> byobu 도 지금 한번 찾아볼게요
<Seony> givemelinux, 일반 사무직이면 우대사항일 수 있겠지만, 시스템 관리자한테 포토샵 같은건 우대할 일이 절대 없어요
<Seony> matthewkim, byobu야 말로 겁나게 편한 툴입니다...
<Seony> 일본말로 뵤부, 한국말로 병풍... 여기서는 오토위즈님이나 저나 병풍이라고 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 아이구 이걸 찾다 못찾아서 제가 어떻게 하면 쉽게 창을 전환할 수 있을지 compiz key binding 만 뒤적이고 있었네요 ^^; 모르면 손발이 고생 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> byobu 띄워서,
<Seony> F2는 새 창, F3/F4는 창 이동
<Seony> Shift+F2는 가로 분할
<Seony> Ctrl+F2는 세로 분할
<Seony> 등등...
<Seony> 아주 편합니다
<Seony> 브로드캐스팅이 필요없고, 한 화면에 모든 터미널을 다 봐야하는게 아니라면 오히려 병풍이 더 편하실 수 있어요
<givemelinux> <Seony> givemelinux, 일반 사무직이면 우대사항일
<matthewkim> 바로 병풍 설치중입니다!
<matthewkim> 아이콘도 병풍이네요
<Seony> 네 근데 어차피 터미널에서만 작동하는 프로그램이라 아이콘이 딱히 의미는 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 아 이거 켜보니까 딱 병풍입니다. 제가 그리던 바로 그것입니다.
<matthewkim> 더할나위없네요 진짜 ㅋ
<Seony> 병풍이 우분투에서 제작해서 인기를 많이 끌었는데, 다른 리눅스 배포판에서는 작동이 안되는 걸로 알고있어요
<Seony> 아 센토스는 되나..
<Seony> 아 되나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> matthewkim, 참고로 설명드리자면 병풍은 screen이나 tmux 같은 멀티세션 터미널 에뮬레이터를 기바니으로 돌아가는 프로그램이에요
<Seony> 그러니까 사실 screen이나 tmux를 써도 되는 건데, 병풍은 그걸 좀 더 예쁘고 쉽게 꾸며놓은 일종의 프론트-엔드 프로그램인거죠
<Seony> F6 눌러서 빠져나가면, ssh 접속 종료해도 세션들이 그대로 남아있어서 좋죠
<matthewkim> 오오 ㅠ 감사합니다 딱 이겁니다 정말 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 혹시 윈도우에서 터미널 프로그램 쓰시는 분 계시나요?
<matthewkim> 시간도 표시되네요. 일부러 프롬프트앞에 시간 넣어서 써서 프롬프트가 길었는데 ㅋ 이제 빼도되겠네요
<Seony> matthewkim, 기능이 많으니까, 매뉴얼보고 키를 외워두시면 나중에 도움 되요
<Seony> 윈도우는 안쓰지만, 윈도우용 터미널은 putty라고 있죠
<matthewkim> 넵 감사합니다 !! :)
<givemelinux> 개인적으로 윈도우에서 터미널 프로그램을 사용한다면 secure-crt가 쓰는게 낫다고 봅니다...
<Seony> secure-crt 찾아보니까 무료가 아니네요
<Seony> 그러면 탈락...
<givemelinux> 네 맞아요. 무료는 아니에요.
<Seony> 무료 아니면 굳이 putty 놔두고 쓸 이유가...
<pchero_work> 터미네이터 강추합니다. :)
<givemelinux> 터미네이터가 윈도우용 버전 있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 없어요
<Seony> 리눅스에서만 돌아갑니다
<givemelinux> 제가 말씀 드린(윈도우에서 터미널 사용 할 경우) putty나 xshell 터미널 프로그램이 보안상 좀 신경이 쓰입니다...
<Seony> 왜요?
<givemelinux> 보통 윈도우에서 보안프로그램을 고려하면 기본적으로 DEP(Data Execution Protection)와 ASLR(Address Space Layout Randomization)를 적용합니다.
<Seony> 엥?  그거랑 ssh랑 무슨 상관이죠?
<givemelinux> ssh도 쓰려면 프로그램 필요하지 않나요? 요즘 프로그램 제작할 때 DEP와 ASLR을 고려해야 하지 않을까 생각이 듭니다.
<givemelinux> 메모리 보호 기법 중에 하나 입니다.
<Seony> putty는 전세계적으로 정말 수억명이 쓰는 프로그램이에요...  뭔가, 이것저것 인터넷으로만 습득하신 지식 때문에 잘못 이해하고 계시는 거 같네요.  실습부터 좀 해보셔야...
<givemelinux> 저도 이 분야에서 좀도 배워야 겠지만, 제가 윈도우에서 프로세스 익스플로러로 보면, putty 빼고 다른 프로그램들 있잖아요. 크롬이나  아이튠즈 들은 이런 기능이 동작하도록 되어 있어요...
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<givemelinux> 안녕히 가세요.
<givemelinux> 다음에 또 뵈요..
<givemelinux> 그러면 putty에서 dep, aslr 작동유무 스샷을 보여 드릴 수 있는데, 보여드릴까요?
<givemelinux> 괜한얘기 꺼냇는지 모르겠군요...
<autowiz> 대부분 많은 사람들이 그렇게 해왔던건 이유가 있어써여겠겟지요.
<JasonJang> 오늘 많은 얘기가 있었군요?! 임수와 오즈"만" 식사도 하고...뽀 빠 이님 오랜만에 등장하셨고...ㅎ
<givemelinux> 제 말의 보안에 취약한 프로그램이다는 얘기는 아니에요...
<Seony> JasonJang, 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> ^^
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> hello world 프로그램을 하나 만들었습니다. 이게 공격당해 뚫릴 확률은 너무 낮습니다. 그리고 DEP 를 활성화 할려고 하면서 복잡해지는걸 우려해서 이런 저런 감안을 하면서 저렇게 했을지도 모르겠지요. 음...
<autowiz> 그러니까 정말 드리고 싶은 말씀은 , MPA 서버 세트 설정해보고 하시는게 지금더 도움이 되실거 같다 ... 이런 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재순님 잘오셨습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘 저녁에 한잔 어떠신가요?
<JasonJang> 23시 사당에서 선약, 그래서 꽝 (한편 쫌 삐졌음)
<autowiz> 제가 전에 뵜을때도 말씀드렸는데요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 아몰랑 (ㅋㅋㅋ, 임수 주거쓰)
<autowiz> 18일날 명환이형이랑 몇명 모인다고 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 아, 오늘이요? 으~ 몇시 어디요?
<autowiz> 7시반 2번출구 미니스탑이었는데
<givemelinux> 이런 한계인 저 자신이 안타 깝습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 버거킹 건너편 조개구이 집으로 바꼈습니다.
<JasonJang> 무슨역 2번 출구?
<autowiz> 시간은 7시반에서 8시 8시반 정도 까지 딜레이되지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 가산디지털단지역이요
<JasonJang> "가디역 근처에 가면" 그곳에서 전화하께요. 많이 늦겠지만.....전화하께요
<autowiz> 넵 전화주시면 금방 받겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참 근데 오즈님 술은 잘 드시나요?
<autowiz> 저 별로 못먹습니다.
<autowiz> 두병정도
<autowiz> 3병넘어가면 필름 끊어집니다.
<givemelinux> 죄송합니다. 쓸데없는 얘기 꺼냈습니다. 못들은 걸로 해주세요.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: DEP는 제가 알기론 응용 프로그램 코드에서 설정 하는게 아닌, Windows에서 알아서 지정하는걸로 알고 있는데요? 아닌가요?
<autowiz> giveme 아닙니다. 이런저런 생각과 대화가 모여 새로운 미래가 펼쳐지는거지요
<autowiz> feren 나도 그냥 그런줄 알았는데 , 컴파일 할때 옵션이 있다는 글이 있네 ( 대충 보긴 했는데)
<autowiz> 그러면 DEP 지원 가능 여부에 따라서 설치파일을 따로 해야한다는게 되는거 같기도 하고
<autowiz> (사실 윈도우즈가 뭘하든 신경안씁니다 , 게임만 잘 돌면 될뿐 ㅎㅎ )
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 그래서 말인데 블리자드 신작 오버워치를 벌써 결제했습니다.
<matthewkim> 헤헤;
<JasonJang> givemelinux: 내가 대화 주제를 바꿨다면 미안합니다.
<Seony> 아 오버워치 콘솔판은 한글 안해준다길래 안샀습니다
<autowiz> google.com/?q=오버워치
<Seony> 걍 당분간은 디비전으로 뉴욕을 수복하겠씁니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 우주의 역사를 알아가고 있습니다. ( 이제 스타2 하고 있네요 )
<givemelinux> ...
<givemelinux> ㅏㅏ
<autowiz> 어제는 케리건을 구했습니다.
<autowiz> ^^v
<givemelinux> 잠시 밥먹고 오겠습니다...
<autowiz> 다음주에는 저를 좀 구해야 하는데 말입니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 맛저녁 하세요~
<givemelinux> 엄마가 밥먹으래요...
<givemelinux> 네.
<autowiz> 부럽네요 집밥 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 결혼 해
<JasonJang> 아니 결혼 햇! 버럭
<autowiz> 재순님 저랑 ? 므흣흣
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 저 다시 돌아 왔습니다...
<givemelinux> <autowiz> 테스트1
 * givemelinux tt
<givemelinux> 저기 아이디가 붉은색으로 표시되는거 뭐에요?
<givemelinux> -_-?
<ferendevelop> 저도 잘 모르겠네요.
<givemelinux> 접속이 끊기는줄 알았어요.
<ferendevelop> 그리고 채팅 내용에 다른 누군가의 nickname을 적으면 그 사람에게 알림이 가기 때문에 테스트 용도론 사용하시면 안됩니다ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 갑자기 조용해서요...
<ferendevelop> 토픽 읽어 보셨나요?
<givemelinux> 토픽이요?
<givemelinux> irc 룰만 봤어요.
<ferendevelop> 여기 있는 분들 대다수가 계속 채팅을 보는게 아니라 각자 하고 계시는 일을 하다가 짬짬히 보시는거라 항상 채팅이 올라오지는 않아요.
<ferendevelop> 넵넵 그겁니다.
<givemelinux> 아까 저에게 메시지 보낼때 붉은색 아이디로 표시가 되었는데, 뭔지 아세요?
<matthewkim> irc 클라이언트마다 다른데 아마 닉네임 하이라이트 기능이 아니었을까요?
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: 이렇게요?
<givemelinux> 네. 그거요.
<givemelinux> 귓속말 아닌가요?
<matthewkim> 귓속말은 아니고 닉네임이 써지면 하이라이트 되는 기능이에요
<givemelinux> <givemelinux> 하이라이트
<ferendevelop> 이건 누군가 님을 불렀는걸로 판단해서 하이라이트 되는거고 귓속말을 따로 있습니다.
<givemelinux> 아 그렇군요.. 제가 해당 기능을 잘못 이해했어요...;;;
<givemelinux> givemelinux 하이라이트
<givemelinux> autowiz님 전에 마테 데스트탑에서 우분투 쉘 복구 내용 얘기 했던 사람이 접니다. ^_^
<ferendevelop> 네, 저도 말투에서 살짝 느꼈습니다.
<givemelinux> ^_^
<ferendevelop> 그 땐 linuxchobo 였나? 그랬죠 아마?
<givemelinux> 네 맞아요.
<ferendevelop> iamlinuxchobo
<ferendevelop> 인가? 여튼
<givemelinux> 네 아무튼 그런 아이디 였어요.
<givemelinux> 30년째(30살) 독립 못해서, 집밥을 먹어도 행복하지는 않아요. ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 오토위즈님이 저에 대해서 부러워해서 이제야 말합니다...
<givemelinux> 저기 궁금한게 있는데요. 주간 세미나 매달 하나요?
<ferendevelop> 매월 마지막 주 토요일
<ferendevelop> 별 이변 없으면 항상 하는 것 같더라고요.
<givemelinux> 장소는 어디고 몇시에 해요?
<ferendevelop> 가보면 재밌습니다. 전 딱 한 번 가봤습니다.
<givemelinux> 홈페이지에 안나와 있는 것 같아요.
<ferendevelop> 잠시만요
<givemelinux> 네
<ferendevelop> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=28442
<givemelinux> 그렇군요. 매주 토요일 아니군요. ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 매월 마지막 주 토요일일겁니다.
<ferendevelop> 온오프믹스 웹 사이트 방문하면 다른 세미나도 많습니다. 찾아 보시고 마음에 드는거 있으시면 신청하고 다녀보세요.
<ferendevelop> 세미나 다니는건 재밌습니다. 물론 전 지방에 살아 주변에 세미나도 자주 안 해서 한 번 갈려면 맘 좀 먹어야 하지만요..
<givemelinux> 조언 감사합니다.
<ferendevelop> 별 말씀을요.
<givemelinux> 아까 "EP는 제가 알기론 응용 프로그램 코드에서 설정 하는게 아닌, Windows에서 알아서 지정하는걸로 알고 있는데요? 아닌가요?" 얘기 하신거 아시죠? 그 때 제가 답변 못한게 귓속말인줄 알고 그런거 라서 응답 못한거 이해 해주세요.  JasonJang도 양해 바랍니다...
<ferendevelop> 괜찮습니다.
<ferendevelop> 귓속말은 아예 채널이 새로 생기는 개념이라서 눈에 뜁니다.
<Seony> 휴... 운동하고 왔는데 겁나 힘들군요...
<ferendevelop> 무슨 운동 하신거에요?
<Seony> 걍 집에서 체중관리하는 운동...
<ferendevelop> 어떻게 하세요? 집에선?
<Seony> 한 6가지 운동을 4세트로 하고있는데, 2세트는 아령으로 해
<Seony> 아 2세트가 아니라 2가지
<Seony> 나머지 4가지 운동은 걍 몸으로 하고
<ferendevelop> 오, 저도 이제 슬슬 운동을 해야 하는데 말이죠.
<ferendevelop> 아직은 걷기만 주구장창 하고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 보통 아령으로 하는 운동은 12개에서 15개를 한세트로 4세트를 하고,
<Seony> 몸으로 하는건 보통 70개를 한세트로 하고
<ferendevelop> 오.. 운동 효과가 장난 아니겠는걸요..
<Seony> 솔직히 효과가 있는지는 모르겠어 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 한 3개월 정도 있다가 보시면 효과 클 것 같아요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 3개월? 한 2년 넘게 하고있는데 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ운동 방법을 바꾸셔야 하는거 아니에요?
<Seony> 아무래도 너무 똑같은 운동만 하니까 몸이 적응해버린거 같긴 해
<ferendevelop> 조금씩 방법을 바꾸시는건 어떠세요
<Seony> 모르겠어 할때마다 힘든데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 내가 뭐 몸에 왕자 새기고 싶은 정도는 아니고,
<Seony> 그냥 체중 유지만 하면 돼
<ferendevelop> 전 체중 유지라도 됬으면 좋겠습니다..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 원래, 지방보다 근육이 더 무겁기 때문에 사실 체중변화는 크게 신경쓸 필요가 없거든
<Seony> 지금은 밥 좀 굶는다고 체중이 오르락내리락하는 단계는 지나긴 했어
<ferendevelop> 밤 좀 굶으면 체중이 오르락내리락하나요.... 부럽습니다ㅠ
<Seony> 한 1주일 굶으면 내려가지
<Seony> 3주 굶어봐바.  눈에 띄게 빠져
<ferendevelop> 아, 아예 굶는다고요??
<Seony> 한끼는 먹어줘야지 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 오우, 보통 일이 아니네요.
<ferendevelop> 저라도 빠질 것 같아요 그건 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇게 굶으면 빠져.  문제는, 근육도 같이 빠져서 문제가 되지
<Seony> 그래서 굶어서 빼면 요요가 온다는게 그래서 그런 거야
<ferendevelop> 아하 그런거군요.
<Seony> 한달 굶어서 근육이랑 지방이랑 다 빼고나면, 거기서부터 천천히 조심히 근력운동을 하는거지
<ferendevelop> 보통 일이 아니네요 살 빼는 것도
<Seony> 그러면 몸의 대사량이 점점 커져서 살이 잘 안찌게 돼
<ferendevelop> 아, 예전에 아버지한테 들어본 적이 있는 것 같아요
<Seony> 보통 우리가 팔에 힘주면 근육이 나오지?
<ferendevelop> 네네
<Seony> 근데, 헬스하는 사람들 보면 가만히 있어도 근육이 나오지?
<ferendevelop> 넹
<Seony> 그럼 우리 같은 사람들은 팔에 힘을 줘야 나오는 근육이, 그 사람들은 가만히 있어도 나온다면, 그 몸 자체가 가만히 있어도 에너지를 쓰고있을 정도라는 거야
<Seony> 그래서, 왠만큼 먹어도 잘 안쪄
<Seony> 보통 살이 많이 쪄있는 상태에서 그 정도까지 몸을 만드는건 굉장히 힘든 일이긴 한데,
<Seony> 그래도 일단 몸의 대사량이라도 좀 키워놓으면, 먹는 양에 비해서 덜 져
<Seony> 내가 엄청나게 먹거든
<Seony> 먹는 걸 좋아해서 운동하는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 먹는건 좋아하는데, 운동을 안 하네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 저도 대사량 키우고, 먹는걸 열심히 해야겠어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 그게, 살을 빼놓은 상태에서 운동하고, 대사량 키워놓고 먹으면 적당히 조절해가면서 즐길 수 있어
<ferendevelop> 마치 보험 드는 기분이군요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런거지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ저도 조만간 보험 장만 해야곘네요.
<Seony> 초창기에는 2일에 한 번씩 운동하는 것도 귀찮아서 나중엔 3일에 한 번씩만 했는데,
<Seony> 요즘 한국 간다고 다시 2일에 한 번씩 하고있지
<Seony> 근데 그나마도 사실 한 시간도 안해
<Seony> 아마 한 40분 정도?
<ferendevelop> 전 매일 두시간 가량 걷기만 하고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 기분에 따라 뒷산 내지 산책길 둘 중 하나 걸어요
<Seony> 그 정도만 해도 대충 유지가 될 정도니까, 초반에만 고생하면 나중에는 그럭저럭 괜찮아
<ferendevelop> 그래야겠어요 저두ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내가 173이라는 키에 84키로까지 나갔거든
<ferendevelop> 형 아이폰 3D Touch 쓰세요?
<Seony> 그걸 3주만에 73키로까지 줄이고,
<ferendevelop> 전 168에 85입니다..
<Seony> 거기서 더 이상은 안빠지더라고
<Seony> 그래서 그게 내 적정 체중이라고 생각하고 있어
<Seony> 아무리 굶어도 더 이상은 안빠지더라
<Seony> 그러다가 한 번 아프고나니까 4키로가 더 빠져서 69키로로 살다가,
<Seony> 이제 좀 먹어볼까 해서 한 1년 동안 엄청 먹어댔지
<Seony> 지난 주까지 한 78키로 나갔었다가 지금은 다시 73키로
<ferendevelop> 딱 적정이네요
<Seony> 사실 69 다시 찍었으면 좋겠는데,
<Seony> 내가 내 몸을 알거든.  안아프면 그렇게는 안돼
<ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ아파서 69 할빠엔, 안 아프고 73이 딱이죠
<Seony> 요즘 체중관리한다고 점심식사 외엔 물 밖에 안먹는데, 안내려가네 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 욕심 부리시면 안됩니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 형 아이폰 3D Touch 쓰세요
<ferendevelop> ?
<Seony> 6s
<ferendevelop> 이거 쓴다고 액정에 문제 가진 않겠죠..?ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그렇겠지? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 편하긴 편해서 쓰는데 쓸 때 마다 무섭습니다..ㅋㅋ 액정 값도 많이 비싸서
<ferendevelop> 이걸 99만원 주고 샀는데 말이죠..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데 그거 라이브포토 말고 또 쓸 수 있는 데가 있어?
<ferendevelop> 넹 많아요
<ferendevelop> 사파리 기준으로 어떤 링크를 힘 주고 누르면 OS X 미리보기 처럼 떠요
<ferendevelop> 각 앱에서 지원해주면 여러 방법으로 활용할 수 있구요
<Seony> 아 한 번 써본 적 있다
<Seony> 근데 별로 필요가 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 사실 Live Photo는 좋은지 모르겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 돈은 자꾸 벌면 쓰고 싶어지네요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 다음달부터 돈 모아서 여행 한 번 갈려고 하는데 지금 있는 돈도 건들기 힘드네요 적금이라도 하나 들까 싶어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여행은 돈이 좀 많이 들지
<Seony> 근데, 그래도 갔다올만해
<ferendevelop> 실리콘 밸리 놀러 가보는게 꿈입니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 원래 여행에 대해서 좀 뭐랄까, 사진으로 보면 됐지 그런 식이었는데,
<Seony> 스위스 출장 한 번 갔다오고나서 생각이 바뀌었어
<ferendevelop> 어떤가요 스위스?
<ferendevelop> 전 일본 딱 한 번 가봤어요
<Seony> 좋아.  아무리 사진을 잘 찍어도 거기서 눈으로 보는 느낌을 줄 수가 없어
<ferendevelop> 확실히 다르긴 다르죠
<ferendevelop> 사실 사진 보단 그 나라 문화에서 배우는게 많더라고요
<Seony> 아니 뭐 배우고 뭐고 하는건 나중에 생각하고,
<Seony> 그냥 현지 가서 두 눈으로 보는 느낌부터 달라
<Seony> 아무리 프랑스 루브르 박물관 인터넷에서 사진 많아도, 직접 가서 두 눈으로 보는 거랑은 달라
<ferendevelop> 주유 하고 왔습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 맞아요 저도 일본 갔을 때 그랬어요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 이만 잠자러.... 8시간 후에 봐 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: 아까 IT 트렌드에 대해서 소식 받는다는 말씀을 들었는데 어디서 보시나요?
<givemelinux> <ferendevelop>  아직 안나가셨죠?
<ferendevelop> 네, 있습니다.
<givemelinux> 다행이군요..
<head_irccloud> 아이패드 써보신분들 혹시
<head_irccloud> 와이파이 버전이 좋나요 엘티이 벋전이 좋나요 참고로 아이폰 씁니다
<head_irccloud> 아이폰5
<givemelinux> <ferendevelop>  IT 소식은 ZDNET 코리아 하구요. 블로터닷넷, 미디어잇, 기타등등(갑자기 생각이 안나네요.) PC 관련 사이트도 얘기 해도 되나요?
<givemelinux> <givemelinux> 생각났어요. itworld, CIO Korea도 방문해요.
<ferendevelop> 오호.. 감사합니다
<givemelinux> 만족하셨다면, 저야 좋죠... ^^
<givemelinux> ferendevelop 클리앙 웹사이트 접속해서 새로운 소식도 도움이 될거에요. 예전에 랜섬웨어 배포된적이 있어서 주의 바랍니다.
<givemelinux> <ferendevelop> 님 영어 할줄 아신다면 해외 사이트 방문하시는 것도 좋습니다. 왜냐하면 국내에서 갈라파코스화 된 부분이  있습니다.
<givemelinux> https://namu.wiki/w/%EA%B0%88%EB%9D%BC%ED%8C%8C%EA%B3%A0%EC%8A%A4%ED%99%94#s-3.2
<givemelinux> 나무위키 너무 믿지 마시구요. 국내 언론만 보면, 우물안의 개구리 시각으로 보일 수 밖에 없습니다. 그래서 해외 언론도 같이 봐야 되는 것이구요...
<givemelinux> 잠깐 나갔다 다시 들어 올게요...
<ferendevelop> 네네 저도 그 상태 실시간으로 봐서 잘 알고 있습니다ㅋ
<matthewkim> 오늘 재미있었습니다 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<givemelinux_> 전 이만 가겠습니다. 내일 또 올게요.
<head_cafe> fkdduf
<head_cafe> 랑ㅇ\랑여롸
<head_cafe> 안녕하시와유
<head_cafe> 지금 살아계신분~
<ferendevelop> head_cafe: 여기 있습니다!
<head_cafe> 호오
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 아우 카페 새로 만들어서 운영해보려니
<head_cafe> 무지 힘드네요 초반에 사람이 안몰려요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 건축쪽에 있다보니 건축 관련 공유 카페 같은거 만들어 보긴햇는데 ㅎㅎ 한번 구경이나 와보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 어디에 오픈하셨나요?
<head_cafe> 네이버에요 ㅎㅎ 카페에요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> http://cafe.naver.com/architecture1231
<head_cafe> 한번 광고 떄려봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 내용은 근데 없습니다 ㅜㅜ 거의 시작단계라
<ferendevelop> 아.. 전 실물 카페인줄 알았습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 그럴돈이 있엇으면 좋겟다능 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 지금 하는일 떄려치고 카페 차리죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 첫번째 회원분 닉네임이 많이 익숙합니다ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 그렇죠 바로 그분입니다 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 제가 꼬드겻죠 후후 ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 아얄시에서 건축에서 일하는 사람들 찾기가 하늘의 별따기네요 ㅜㅜ
<head_cafe> 아이티 업종은 이상ㅎ게 많은데 다들 건축이나 이쪽은 별로 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 저도 건축은 관계 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 카페 같은거 운영하는데 도움이될만한 정보가 없나요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 가입했습니다.
<ferendevelop> 카페라.. 사실 커뮤니티가 다 그렇지만 회원들이 키워가는 공간이 카페죠.
<ferendevelop> 글쎄요. 좀 생각해봐야겠습니다.
<head_cafe> 오우 고맙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 개인 홈페이지 운영할려고햇는데
<head_cafe> 아무리해도 광고가 안되서 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 카페도 비슷할껄요?
<head_cafe> 네이버 카페로 일단 시작을 ㅎㅎ 나중에 개인 홈페이지도 가꿀려고 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 제 생각엔 개인 홈페이지가 미래 생각하면 더 좋을 것 같기도 하구요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 요즘 고민할게 많네요.
<head_cafe> 개인홈페이지도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그건 나중에 배워서 차차 가꿔나가야지요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 무슨고민이신데요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그게 좀 더 좋긴 하겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 음.. 첫번째는 진로 고민이구요
<ferendevelop> 두번째는 카페를 어떻게 하면 활성화 할 수 있을까에 관한 고민이구요..
<ferendevelop> 마지막이 제일 중요한 것 같은데 요즘 좋아하는 누나랑 분위기가 조금 이상하다는겁니다.. 흠흠
<head_cafe> 학생이에요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 넹 올해 20입니다. ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 아하 와우
<head_cafe> 청춘!!!
<head_cafe> 대딩이겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 대딩이였으면 진로 고민을 내년쯤 해도 괜찮지 않았을까라는 생각을 해봅니다. ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> 흡
<head_cafe> 이제 3월이니까
<head_cafe> 아직 재수? ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 사실 재수가 제일 좋은 방법이라고는 생각이 듭니다만, 지난 날의 저를 생각하면 재수는 힘들듯 합니다. ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 솔직히 말하면 다 핑계고, 자기 합리화일뿐입니다.
<ferendevelop> 제가 진짜 마음이 있다면 재수 하겠지만, 제 맘 한 구석에서 재수는 싫어! 이 마음이 작용한걸꺼라 생각됩니다.
<head_cafe> 맞아요
<head_cafe> 재수는 재수 없습니다
<head_cafe> 후후
<ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 제가 삼수해봐서 알아요
<head_cafe> 할게못되요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 지금은 일 하면서 진로 고민하다가 고민 끝나면 군대 가기 전에 여행 한번 가보고 싶네요.
<head_cafe> 그냥 자기 갈길 찾아서 가는게 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 헐, 많이 고생하셨겠네요.
<head_cafe> 그런데도 좋은데 못갓죠
<head_cafe> 오히려 현역일때 제일 좋앗고
<head_cafe> 더 떨어졋어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 그냥 과에 만족하면서
<head_cafe> 그러다가 건축을 하게됬쬬 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 건축 생각도 못한건데 제 생업이되어있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 자기가 하고 싶은 일하면서, 먹고 사는데 지장 없고 가끔 사소한 여유라도 느낄 수 있는 인생 살면 성공했다고 전 생각합니다.
<ferendevelop> 그러는 의미에서 진로 고민 다 끝나면 여행 한 번 다녀오고싶네요.
<head_cafe> 어른스러운데요? ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 요즘 20살 같지않네요 ㅎㅎ저도 나이많은건 아니지만 ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다. ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그런가요? ㅋㅋ 저는 잘 모르겠네요ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 인문계엿어요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네, 인문계 나왔습니다.
<head_cafe> 진로 걱정에 대해서 많은 고민을 하는거보니 아마 인문계일거같네요
<head_cafe> 공대는 상대적으로 덜하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 일단 지금은 일하면서 시간 보내고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 허황된 생각일진 모르겠지만, 진로 고민이 끝나면 일한거 돈 모아서 미국에 여행 한번 다녀올까 합니다.
<head_cafe> 미국괜찮죠 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 영어 실력 많이 늘어서 오시겟네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 잠깐 여행 다녀와도 그럴까요?
<ferendevelop> jincreator: 어서오세요!
<head_cafe> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 전 신혼여행 일주일갓다왓는데
<head_cafe> 생활영어 마니 늘었네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 오우, 그 정돈가요?
<ferendevelop> 전 어제 오전에 미국 페이팔 고객센터에서 전화오는바람에 본의 아니게 영어 실력이 아주 쪼오끔 상승했네요ㅋㅋ
<head_cafe> ㅌㅋㅋㅋ 사람이 급하면 어떻게든 늘게됩니다 ㅋ
<head_cafe> 영어만 잘해도 먹고 살 능력은 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<head_cafe> 후후 여담으로
<head_cafe> 사람이 소통이 되는 말이 되면 굶어죽지는 않는다고햇습니다 ㅋㅋ
<head_home> dk rm
<head_home> 아 그리고 제일 중요하시다는 누나와의 썸은 ㅋㅋ
<head_home> 무슨 문제가 있죠! ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 문제가 복잡합니다 이건ㅋㅋ
<head_home> 남녀간의 문제보다 복잡한 일이 더 있을까요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그렇죠.. ㅋㅋㅋ?
<head_home> 하아
<head_home> 저는 그런 문제 미리 해결하고 결혼을 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 부럽습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 저도 이 누나랑 같이 살고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 그럼 꼭 잡으셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 아직도 안자고 있었네
<ferendevelop> 일하고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 맞다 새벽에 일하지
<ferendevelop> 넹 금요일만요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 형 저 돈 모아서 나중에 미국 여행 갈려고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어디갈 건지는 계획해봤고?
<ferendevelop> 실리콘 밸리!!!!
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 나는 비추하는데
<ferendevelop> 왜요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 사는데가 울산이지?
<ferendevelop> 네!
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 내가 한국 가서 울산 공업단지 가면 구경할만한 곳 있어?
<ferendevelop> 음.. 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 실리콘밸리는, 더 넓은 면적에 건물들이 더 띄엄띄엄 있다고 생각하면 돼
<ferendevelop> 전 각종 IT 기업을 제 눈으로 보고 싶었어요ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 건물만 보고 돌아올거면 뭐하러 가
<ircCloud^Seony> 안에 구경도 못할텐데
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 차라리 유명 대도시를 가봐
<ircCloud^Seony> 뉴욕 같은데
<ferendevelop> 아! 브로드웨이가 한번 가보고 싶어요
<ferendevelop> 형이라면 어딜 추천하시겠어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 일정에 따라 다를텐데, 몇박 며칠 예상해?
<ferendevelop> 길면 1주일일껀데, 한 3박 4일 정도 생각하고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 미국 여행하는 일정 치고는 많이 짧아서 좀 아쉽겠네
<ircCloud^Seony> 돌아다니다가 시간 낭비하면 안되는 곳으로 가야겠구나
<ferendevelop> 넵 그렇죠ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 아무래도 뉴욕이 제일 유명하니까 거기를 단기간 내에 많이 돌아보는 것을 추천하고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 다른 곳은 일단 거기 갔다오고나서 생각해봐 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그럼 실리콘 밸리는 비추이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 출장으로 갔다온 소감을 얘기해주자면, 진짜로 한국의 공업단지를 돌아다니는 느낌이었어
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 가려면 뱅기표만 해도 돈 겁나 써야하는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 수백만원 써서 거기가서 걍 사무실 건물만 구경하고 오겠다고?
<ircCloud^Seony> 차라리 뉴욕에 있는 애플스토어를 구경하는게 더 낫지않나 싶은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 뉴욕 아니면 샌프란시스코 추천
<ferendevelop> 오호, 감사합니다 참고할께요
<ferendevelop> 참 형 이상한게 하나 있어요
<ferendevelop> 미국 가는 비행기 왕복이랑 편도가 20밖에 차이가 안 나요..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 편도가 비싼거지 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뱅기값은 시기에 따라 요동치기 때문에 꼭 20차이라고 보긴 힘든데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 왕복 티켓값은 편도에 비해서 크게 차이는 안나
<ferendevelop> 그런거에요? 전 깜짝 놀랬어요..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 잘 모르는 사람들이,
<ircCloud^Seony> 편도 사서 미국에 눌러있으면 가능하지 않을까 라고 생각하는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 편도 티켓만 사면 출국할 때 비자 검사한다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네네, 거다가 편도만 끊어서 가면 가끔 입국 거절한다더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 편도 끊는 경우가 거의 드물지 아무리 유학생이래도
<ircCloud^Seony> 갔다가 돌아오지 않을 생각으로 산다는 거니깐
<ferendevelop> 그렇죠, 아무래도.
<ferendevelop> 애초에 다른 사람 나라에 편도로 여행 간다는 것 자체가 좀 특이한거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 편도가 비싼 거야
<ferendevelop> 오호 그렇군요
<ferendevelop> 그래도 20만원 밖에 차이 안날꺼라곤 생각도 못 했어요.
<JasonJang> (잠 좀 잡시다) ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 주무시다 일어나셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 음주후 지금 귀가
<JasonJang> 요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아~ 혹시 오즈님이랑?
<JasonJang> 오즈는 아직도 마시쟌나 싶은데요?!    초반전에 잠시 붙었었죠. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요.  오즈님 술 못마신다더니...
<JasonJang> 3병정도 뿐이 못마셔요.
<JasonJang> 3병(4홉들이)/1시간 마다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제는 2병이라더니 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> (농담이요)
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 2~3병
<JasonJang> 2홉들이 * 2~3병/저녁~밤까지는 사실이요. ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 저 잡니다. 또 봐요. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 주무세요
<ferendevelop> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Y2KIWc1T/
<ferendevelop> 야간 알바 하면서는건 지뢰 찾기 실력 밖에 없네요.. 승률은 비록 12%이지만 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 내장된 게임 밖에 못하나보네
<ircCloud^Seony> 차라리 프리셀은 어때
<ferendevelop> 형 멜론 아시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음악 서비스?
<ferendevelop> 넹 여기 멜론도 막혀 있어요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나 군대에 있을 때는 프리셀 많이 했었어
<ircCloud^Seony> 프리셀 겁나 재밌지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 이거 룰을 잘 이해 못 하겠어요
<ferendevelop> 기본 게임엔 지뢰 찾기, 스파이더 카드 놀이 밖에 몰라서..ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 프리셀은, 4가지 타입의 카드를 A부터 K까지 쭉 일렬로 만드는게 목표인데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 카드를 임시로 위에 잠시 올려놓을 수가 있고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 같은 무늬의 연속된 번호의 카드는 한데 묶을 수가 있지
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 정도만 알면 돼
<ferendevelop> 위에 8칸은 임시 보관이고 밑에 카드 순서대로 나열하는거게요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 맞아.  유튜브 봐바
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YE0RTWgPAE
<ircCloud^Seony> 카드를 순서대로 나열할 때는 무늬에 관계없이 흑-적 색이 번갈아가면서 나와야돼
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 영상보면 알게 될 거야.  간단해
<ferendevelop> 열심히 보고 있는데 중간에 새 게임 돌리네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 잘 못한거지
<ferendevelop> 함 해볼께요.
<ferendevelop> 검정색은 왜 못 델고 와요 다시?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니 색이랑은 상관없는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 스샷 찍어봐바
<ferendevelop> 이미 새 게임 시작했어요ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> X X X X X X O O 상태 였는데 6번째 카드를 못 들고 왔어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 막히면 스샷 찍어봐 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 넵
<ferendevelop> 카드가 홈 쉘로 넘어가는건 뭐에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 홈쉘이 뭐야? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안한지 오래되서...
<ferendevelop> 위에 보관 쉘 중에서 두번째 쉘요
<ferendevelop> 1111 2222 중에서 2번 항목들요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건, 카드덱을 A-K까지 모두 일렬로 만들면 들어가는 걸거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 두번째 4칸들은 걍 쓸 수 없는 칸이라고 생각해
<ferendevelop> 음, 어렵네요ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어려워.  그래서 중독성이 있는 거지
<ferendevelop> 좀 더 노력해보겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래 어려울수록 중독성이 강해
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉬우면 금방 깨고 흥미를 잃게되거든..
<ferendevelop> 엥 2랑 A 카드는 무조건 홈 쉘로 넘기는데 이러면 어떻게 이겨요..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 3도 넘기면 되지
<ferendevelop> 어떻게 넘기는건지 잘 모르겠어요. 지 마음대로 넘기는데요ㅋㅋㅋ?
<ircCloud^Seony> 무조건 A-K까지 꼭 하나도 빠짐없이 만들어야하는 건 아니야
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, 2번째 칸들에 A부터 순서대로 쭉 넣기만 하면 되는 거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 굳이 낮은 숫자들을 주렁주렁 달고다닐 필요는 없거든
<ferendevelop> 지금 홈 쉘에 22Ax 이렇게 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 상태라면, 3을 22 중 하나에 넣을 수 있고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 2 하나 찾으면 A 다음에 넣을 수 있고,
<ircCloud^Seony> A 찾으면 맨 오른쪽 칸에 넣을 수 있지
<ferendevelop> 아하
<ferendevelop> 이거 모양도 보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안봐
<ferendevelop> 엥 다이아는 다이아만 넣으라는데요..?
<ircCloud^Seony> 카드를 쌓는거 자체는 그냥 흑-적 번갈아가면서 쌓는 거고, 홈쉘로 들어가는건 어차피 카드가 4종류니까 그걸 의미하는거지
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면, 그 다이아는 일단 쌓아놓으면 되지
<ircCloud^Seony> 이해하기 어렵겠지만 걍 해봐 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하다보면 알게돼
<ferendevelop> 넵넵 좀 더 해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 인내심에 한계 오네요 정말 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 어때 할만해?
<ferendevelop> 아뇨ㅋㅋ 게임하면서 성질 나는건 처음인 것 같아요
<ferendevelop> 너무 답답합니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 처음에는 좀 힘든데, 계속 하다보면 깨는 판이 생길 거야
<ferendevelop> 위에 임시 쉘에 어떤 카드를 둘 때는 몇 수를 내다 봐야 하는 것 같아요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 당연하지
<ferendevelop> 알파고의 고장난 부분이 된 기분입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇 수는 내다봐야하기도 하고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 같은 숫자들이 2개 있을 때 어떤 숫자를 선택해야 나중에 후환이 없을까도 고민해야하고
<ircCloud^Seony> 나름 머리 써야하는 게임이지
<ircCloud^Seony> 티맥스 OS 4월 30일날 발표한다네 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 또요?
<ferendevelop> 카드를 두장씩 옮길 수가 있을 때도 있고 못 옮기는 때도 있네요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 못옮기는건 카드 순서가 틀렸나보지
<ferendevelop> Dㅏ 지금 프리쉘 둘 때가 아니였네요
<ferendevelop> 손님 한 분 오셔서 기름 바닥에 몇 리터 부어버리시고..
<ferendevelop> 기름차 와서 처리 해준다고 위에 올라가서 미끄러졌네요;
<ferendevelop> 하마터면 뼈 뿌러질뻔 했어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 위험했네
<ferendevelop> 넹.. 탱크로리 덩치가 덩친지라..
<ferendevelop> 결국 붕대 신세 입니다
<ferendevelop> 아하 왼쪽 쉘에 한 칸이라도 여유가 없으면 카드 여러장을 못 옮기네요
<ferendevelop> 한 장 올리고 한장 넘겨주고 한장 내리는 식으로 운영하는 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 맞아
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까 사실 알고보면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 우리 눈에는 여러 카드를 한 번에 움직이는 것 같지만,
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제로는 하나씩 올렸다내렸다를 반복하는거지
<ferendevelop> 네네 그렇네요 확실히 좀 어려워요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어렵긴하지만 좀 신선한 자극이지 않아? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 그거 군대에서 처음 접했을 때 굉장히 신선했는데
<ferendevelop> 네 좀 특이합니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 이거 결과 창에 시간 경과 떠요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안뜰껄
<ircCloud^Seony> 프리셀은 시간을 공략하는 게임은 아니거든
<ferendevelop> 다행이네요 그나마
<ircCloud^Seony> 새 게임 하면 혹시 번호 같은거 안떠?
<ferendevelop> 카드 놀이가 좀 더 쉽겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 네 떠요 일종의 시드 인 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 번호의 의미가, 새 게임의 종류가 그만큼 있다는 얘기고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 따라서 전 세계적으로 못깨는 게임번호가 공개되어있어
<ferendevelop> 아하, 카드가 배열 될 수 없는 경우요?
<ferendevelop> 1833 이거 못 꺠는 번호인게 확실합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅇ 그런게 리스트가 있어
<ferendevelop> 지금 1833 진행 중이였는데 알고 보니 제가 못하는게 아니고 깰 수 없는 번호였는 것 같네요
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로, 낮은 번호 나왔다고 무작적 홈으로 올리지 마
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 카드 옮겨야하는데 번호 없어서 완전 망하는 수가 생겨 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아하..
<ferendevelop> 전 열심히 올렸는데..
<ircCloud^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%ED%94%84%EB%A6%AC%EC%85%80
<ircCloud^Seony> 나무위키 프리셀 항목
<ferendevelop> 후 너무 힘듭니ㅏㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 난 재밌던데
<ferendevelop> 보통 일이 아니네요
<ferendevelop> 잠깐 머리 식힐겸 다른 게임 해야겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뇌가 사용하는 칼로리가 우리몸 전체의 70%인가 그렇다는데, 머리 쓰는게 힘들다고 생각되면 평소에 머리를 잘 안쓴다는 얘기 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 형 카드 놀이는 어때요?
<ferendevelop> 머리를 나름 자주 쓰긴 하는데, 착각이였나 봅니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우에 있는 다른 카드놀이?
<ferendevelop> Sㅔㅇ
<ferendevelop> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 그건 별로...
<ferendevelop> 왜요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 좀 뭐랄까... 확률에 의지하는 게임이잖아...
<ferendevelop> 프리셀도좀 그렇지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 그래도 솔리테어보단 훨씬 덜하잖아
<ferendevelop> 그런가요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 확률에 의해 카드가 배열되는건 딱 한 번만이고, 이후부터는 내 실력으로 풀어가는 건데,
<ferendevelop> 다시 프리셀을 풀어보고 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 솔리테어는 버튼을 누를 때마다 계속 카드가 바뀌니까...
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 그게 싫더라고
<ferendevelop> 아하..
<ferendevelop> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Q83idxKT/
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오
<ircCloud^Seony> 드디어 하나 깼네
<ircCloud^Seony> 하나 깨니까 성취감 있지않아?
<ferendevelop> 장난 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 중독되는 거야
<ferendevelop> 이것만 어찌어찌 깨고 체스를 하든지 해야지 했는데
<ferendevelop> 어느새 제 손은 게임 다시 하기로 갔네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: http://imgur.com/3tclS0D 이제 쉴렵니다. 하하
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 하트 이건 어때요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안해봤어
<ferendevelop> 체스 해보고 있습니다
<ferendevelop> 퇴근이 머지 않았네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 나는 곧 점심시간 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 부럽습니다ㅠㅠ 배고파 죽겠어요
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 결국 뽀글이 해 먹었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그걸 참아야하는디
<ferendevelop> 양치해야지 하고 제 가방 봤는데 진라면 한 봉지가 있더라고요ㅋㅋ 참을 수 없었스비다
<ircCloud^Seony> 배고프면 속이 쓰리잖아...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그때 지방이 탄다고 상상해봐
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 참을 수 있어 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 전 안될 것 같아요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 익숙해지면 괜찮긴한데 거기까지가 좀 힘들지
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 담배 끊는 거랑 비슷하네
<ferendevelop> 저도 익숙해져야할텐데 말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 저는 이만 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-19
<ircCloud^Seony> 애프터스쿨 레이나가 복면가왕에서 부른 잊혀진 계절은 정말 너무 좋네요...
<JasonJang> 연결고리 좀 ...(굽신굽신?)
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7NwpfpXRXc
<JasonJang>  THX
<head_irccloud> 파렌님이 주유소에서 일하시나보네요??
<JasonJang> 예
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 노래를 끝까지 다 들었으면 좋겠는데 풀 버전은 없네요...
<head_irccloud> 어쩐지 말투에서 고생한세
<head_irccloud> 느껴지는거 같아서 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 동영상을 올린 사용자가 해당국가에서 보지 못하게 설정했습니다.   그래서 토 르 브라우져로 보겠음.
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글에서 복면가왕 검색하니까, 제일먼저 나오는 검색어가,
<ircCloud^Seony> 복면가왕 잊혀진 계절 전체
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 네이버나 다음 같은데에서 검색하면 많이 나올 거에요...
<JasonJang> ^^
<JasonJang> 어제 술 엄청 펐나봐요? (내 혼자 생각) ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> JasonJang: 찾으셨어요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 못찾으셨으면 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIUk_yzbdEE
<JasonJang> 예, 찾았...그래도 또 감사
<JasonJang> 방금 윗 줄도..."
<JasonJang> 동영상을 올린 사용자가 동영상을 해당 국가에서 볼 수 있도록 설정하지 않았습니다."
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 그래요? 헐...
<JasonJang> 볼 수 있는 것으로 구해 듣는 중
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 구하셨군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네이버 TV 캐스트에서 조회하니까 나오네요.  아마도 이건 한국에서 볼 수 있긴 하겠지만...
<JasonJang> 유튭에서 구했어요
<JasonJang> 찰지게 부르네요. 발음, 음량, 감정 다~ 좋고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 너무 좋아해서 여러번 봤어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 그것도 보셨나요?  최근에, 위키드라는 방송에서 초등학생이 부른 포카혼타스 주제곡...
<ircCloud^Seony> 조회수가 폭발적으로 늘고있는데, 안보셨으면 링크 드리겠습니다
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사.
<JasonJang> 못 봤죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아예 안본 사람은 있을 수 있어도, 한 번만 본 사람은 없다는 그 영상! ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDtvoUZ4kD0
<ircCloud^Seony> 디즈니에서 캐스팅해야한다는 그 아이 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 아~   아~
<JasonJang> 봤지만...또 보는 중
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<givemelinux> 오늘 마이크로소프트 테크넷 포럼 게시판 가니 게시판이 광고글이 도배가 되어 있어요.
<givemelinux> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/ko-kr/home?sort=lastpostdesc&brandIgnore=true&page=10
<givemelinux> 마소는 확실히 웹브라우저, 인터넷분야에서는 약해요.
<givemelinux> 링크를 잘못 올렸어요. 다시 올릴게요.
<givemelinux> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/ko-kr/home
<givemelinux> 오늘은 즐거운(?) 토요일 입니다...;;
<givemelinux> Seony 님 오늘도 계시나요?
<LinDol> 전 잠시 외출 =3
<givemelinux> 혹시 실무에서 쉘스크립트를 gedit로 작성해도 되나요?
<JasonJang> 예
<JasonJang> 하지만 cli editor가  (아주 조금 더) 편하쟎겠어요?
<givemelinux> 그러고 싶지만, 제가 colemak 영문 자판을 사용 합니다...;;
<JasonJang> 편한게 장땡!
<givemelinux> 시스템 엔지니어가 되면, 자기계발 시간이 충분할지 모르겠어요.
<givemelinux> 아직 저는 백수 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> SysEngineer랑 자기개발이랑 무관, 백수랑 자기개발이랑 무관. 자기개발은 언제 어디서나 늘~
<givemelinux> 시스템엔지니어 근무시간이 어떻나요?
<givemelinux> 직장마다 다르겠지만요...
<matthewkim> 안녕하십니까~
<JasonJang> ^^
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<givemelinux> 제가 왜 시스템엔지니어 자기계발 시간을 왜 꺼냈냐면 해당 직종이 야근과 회식이 자주 한다는 글을 들었거든요...
<givemelinux> https://kldp.org/node/151788
<matthewkim> 그 분야 뿐만 아니라 어딜가나 야근과 회식 ㅎㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 그러면요. 회식 빠지면, 직장 생활하기가 힘들겠죠?
<matthewkim> 전 사실 회식자리 즐기는 편이라서 그런 생각 안해봤어요 ^^;;;;;;;;;;;
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> Seony 님 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<givemelinux> 저 생각이 바꼈어요.
<givemelinux> 어제 알려주신 제안대로 해볼게요.
<givemelinux> 웹사이트를 만들자고 하셨는데 그러면, 인터넷 웹사이트를 얘기하신 건지, 아니면 인트라넷 웹사이트를 가리키신지 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 잘 생각하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<givemelinux> 인터넷 웹사이트인가요?
<givemelinux> ㅇ.ㅇa
<Seony> 다시 얘기해드리지만, 웹사이트를 운영하기위해 만들어보라고 하는게 아니에요.  지식을 습득하기위해 해보라는거죠
<givemelinux> 그러면 apm 설치만 하면 되나요?
<Seony> 거기서부터는 직접 공부하면서 부딪치셔야죠
<givemelinux> 거기서부터 하는 것이군요...
<givemelinux> 시작 부분을 몰랐어요.
<givemelinux> ㅇㅇa
<DarkCircle> 야근과 회식이 싫으면 한국을 나가는게 가장 좋은 솔루션입니다. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 졸립네요 오늘 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> 하와이는 더워죽을듯
<Seony> 요즘 겁나 추워요
<DarkCircle> 구래요 ?ㅅ? 의외네요. 바람이 많이 불어선가 ...
<givemelinux> 헬조선 탈출 하고 싶어요... ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 한국은 어제 오후에 영상 19도까지 올라갔어요
<Seony> 네  기온도 좀 차고...
<Seony> 밤에 옷 안입고자면 감기 걸릴 정도...
<givemelinux> 지금보다 나은 안식처로 가고 싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 요새 의외로 B형 독감이 유행이라 여기저기 타미플루 맞는 사람들 꽤 있네요
<DarkCircle> 어제는 스벅에서 일하다가 뒤에서 누가 계속 기침해가지고 ㅡ,.ㅡ 도망나왔 ...
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<Seony> 예방접종 맞아야하겠네요
<DarkCircle> 지금 사실 봄이나 마찬가지인데 /ㅅ\; ...
<DarkCircle> 근 2주내로 추위가 완전히 가실 예정입니다 ㅡ,.ㅡa
<Seony> 오 그렇군요... 저 가면 좀 따뜻했으면 좋겠네요
<DarkCircle> 저녁 밤에나 좀 쌀쌀(?)하고 낮에는 괜찮아요.
<DarkCircle> 농담삼아 웃통 벗고 다녀도 문제 없을 정도.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 낮에 반팔 입는 사람은 없겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 아직은 없더군요 ㅋㅋ 근데 참 애매해요. 반팔을 입고 다닐 날씨인데 그렇다고 반팔을 입자니 긴팔과 반팔 사이를 왔다갔다하는 기온이라 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 대충 이해 가네요
<Seony> 4월 들어서면 따뜻해지겠군요
<DarkCircle> 4~5월쯤 되면 라벤더 파종 시기가 올텐데 ....대략 최저기온이 14~20도 정도 되면요
<DarkCircle> 라벤더 씨를 심어서 싹을 틔울 때가 되면 반팔을 입고 다녀도 된다는 뜻이 되지요 쿠쿠쿠
<Seony> 근데 사실 3월 말에서 4월 초만 되도 날씨가 따뜻해진다는 게 좀 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 옛날엔 안그랬는데 날씨가 점점 더워지는군요
<givemelinux> <Seony> 조언 감사합니다. 궁금한거 있으면 또 올게요. ^^
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 날씨가 딱 둘 남은거죠
<DarkCircle> 덥거나
<DarkCircle> 춥거나
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 냐옹냐옹
<autowiz> 으메 스크롤 읽는다고 오래 걸렸습니다.
<JasonJang> autowiz: 즐 시간 됐었우?
<autowiz> 새벽까지는 즐거웠는데 오늘은 많이 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 너무 마신거 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 새벽까지? 역시 청춘이다요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 좋은주말 보내시나요?
<autowiz> 좋은 주말이 되도록 노력중이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 매튜님 안녕하세요~ 식사는 하셨어요?? ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 :) 방금 먹고 왔습니다!
<autowiz> 저는 이제야 방금사왔습니다.
<autowiz> 간만에 밥을 먹을 수 있을거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 제때 식사하셔야지요! (저도 제때 먹지는 않습니다만 ^^:)
<autowiz> 제때는 고사하고 밥을 잘 못먹습니다.
<matthewkim> 건강 챙기십시오 ㅠ 아까 잠시 집에 들렀을 때 TV잠깐 봤는데 30대가 넘으면 노화가 진행된다고... 그 때부터 나잇살이 찌고 등등..
<autowiz> 네 정말 30넘으니 배가 나오더라구요
<autowiz> 그전에는 별로 운동안해도 몸매가 자동으로 딱적당했었던거 같거든요
<matthewkim> 네 ㅋㅋ 그래서 아까 방송 보구서 저도 제 뱃살에 이유가 있었구나 납득하면서 돌아왔습니다(?)
<matthewkim> 저도 몸매 좋았었는데..하하하하하하
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번 공천에서 김무성이 제외된 건가요?
<ipeter_> 신기했습니다. 김무성
<Seony> 정말 폭풍전야 수준이군요
<Seony> 뭔가 일이 일어나도 이상하지 않을 수준이 된 거 같네요
<Seony> 진중권 교수의 현정부 진단이라는 글이 있네요... http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=236176&s_no=236176&page=1
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요!!
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요, 반갑습니다~
<dkj0208> 네~ 저도 반갑습니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 어서오세요!
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 프리셀 한번 이기고 나니깐 재밌네요?
<autowiz> 프리셀도 중독성이 아주아주 강합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 오늘 새벽에 지뢰찾기 얘기하다가 프리셀 해보라 하셔서 한 판 깨는데 거의 1시간 걸려서 포기할까 생각했는데
<ferendevelop> 한 판 이기니깐 감도 잡히고, 이젠 재밌어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 몇수앞을 보면서 서두르지 말고 하다보면 재미있습니다.
<autowiz> 조금만 억지로 서둘러도 지게 되는게임이지요
<ferendevelop> 느긋하게 해야 하네요
<ferendevelop> 저는 이만 가봅니다~
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<autowiz> ㅇ`ㅇ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 안녕히계세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-20
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 아침은 맛있게 드셨는지요 ^^
<autowiz> 어서오세요~~
<JasonJang> 저는 아침신사는 늘~ 찐한 (우유) 커피 두어잔. ^^ auto wiz  식사는??
<autowiz> 저는 신선한 공기면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 급 참이슬 생각남. ㅎ
<autowiz> 아우 한동안 술 보기고 싫을거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 이슬만 먹고 산다는...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 최근 몇년동안 독주를 너무 마셨는지 몸이 못따라가는거같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 데낄라도 바카디도 아직 그리운데 ...  살짝 헤어져 있어야 하나 봅니다.
<JasonJang> 알콜 함량보다는 연식 차이아닐지~
<autowiz> 몸이 생각보다 심하게 안좋은거 같기도 해서 정말 술을 좀 심각하게 줄여야 할거 같습니다.
<JasonJang> 그래요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저보다 연새 많으신분들도 멀쩡하신데 ... 민망하지만 몸이 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 푸하하하
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<givemelinux> 다른분들 바쁘 시니까 잠시 혼잣말 좀 할게요.
<givemelinux> 그냥 잠시 혼잣말 할게요.
<givemelinux> 민원사이트나 정부사이트 에서 문서파일을 왜 hwp파일을 사용하는지, 궁금해서 hwp 근거 규정 혹은 법조항 있는지 민원을 올렸어요.
<givemelinux> 행정자치부에서 답변내용이 hwp 파일을 사용해야 하는 법적인 근거나 규정이 없다고 합니다...
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> HolyKnight: hi~ 즐 휴일 만드삼. 그런데,
<givemelinux> 혼잣말 하나만 더 할게요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<JasonJang> 내 파일저장고 뒤지다가 발견한, 커피 바리스타 교육자료 파일 9기가 있는데...필요하면 전달드리께요.
<JasonJang> 약 800메가 * 11~12개쯤?! 응
<HolyKnight> 오우
<givemelinux> 여러분 전자민원 이용할 때 액티브엑스, exe, 플러그인 설치 해야 하는 이유는 저는 알고 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> 감사합니다만 괜찮아유. ㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<givemelinux> ㅡ.ㅠ
<givemelinux> 아시는 분들도 계시겠지만, 공인인증서와 보안프로그램 강제설치 인데요.
<givemelinux> 거기서 간과 하는 부분이 많습니다.
<givemelinux> 전자민원시 공인인증서를 반드시 써야 하는데, 반드시 써야 하는 법안이 있습니다.
<givemelinux> 공인인증서 강제 사용 근거 법안은, 전자서명법 제3장 제18조의2, 전자정부법 제2장 제1 절 제10조 이구요.
<givemelinux> 전자 민원 이용시 보안프로그램 강제 사용 근거 법안은  개인정보보호법 제2장 제12조, 제4장 제29조 입니다.
<givemelinux> 제가 민원 넣어서 알아낸 내용입니다....;;;
<autowiz> 하시는김에 법안 취소 소송도 같이 해주시지요
<givemelinux> 이상 저의 혼잣말이었습니다.
<givemelinux> 저는 법안에서 잘 모르지만, 해당 법안을 수정을 해야 합니다.
<givemelinux> 법안은 정부 행정기관에서 내는게 아니고, 국회의원이 법안을 발의 해야 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 해당 법안이 국민의 자유를 침해하고 있으니 위헌입니다. 라고 저는 주장하고 싶습니다.
<givemelinux> 문제는 판사가 컴퓨터를 잘 모르다 보니  설득 하기 힘들 겁니다...
<givemelinux> 그리고 저는 소송할 돈이 없습니다. 백수 입니다..;;
<givemelinux> 터미널창 사용하다 보면, 일이 안플리면 답답할 때가 있지 않나요?
<givemelinux> 터미널창 사용하다 보면, 일이 안풀리면 답답할 때가 있지 않나요?
<givemelinux> 그리고 이해도 못하는 영어 메뉴를 보면은요...
<autowiz> 어떤일이 안풀릴때 일까요? 구체적으로 말씀을 주시면 이해가 쉽게 갈거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 경험이 없으셔서 그런거일겁니다.
<autowiz> 이해를 하고 나면 쉽습니다.
<autowiz> 예를들어 파일 1만개 정도를 파일이름을 바꾼다거나
<autowiz> 파일 안의 특정 문자를 찾는다거나
<autowiz> 이런 작업을할때 gui 로 할려면 저는 더 답답할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> cli 로 하면 쉘로 작업이 가능합니다. 어떨때는 간단하고 또 어떨때는 좀 시간이 걸리기도 하지만 ( 스크립트 짜는데 3시간 정도 )
<autowiz> 그래도 gui 에서 하는거보다는 낮겠지요
<autowiz> 낫겠지요
<givemelinux> 저도 그런 경험을 해보고 싶습니다.
<givemelinux> 효율적이고, 편하게 하려고, 자판 방식도 바꿨습니다.
<givemelinux> 한글은 세벌식 최종, 영문자판은 colemak 자판으로요.
<givemelinux> 이전에는 드보락 자판을 사용 했습니다
<givemelinux> 여기서 윈도우 서버 다룰 줄 아시는 분 없죠?
<givemelinux> 학원에서 윈도우서버와 리눅스 둘 다 가리켜서요...
<autowiz> 키보드 배열 바뀌면 적응하는데 오래 걸리실 텐데요
<autowiz> 범용성도 떨어지고 ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 바꾼지 꽤됬어요.
<givemelinux> 불편 한점이라면, 윈도우에서 colemak 영문 자판 지원 안하고, 한영 전환이 번거롭고....
<givemelinux> 단축키가 문제에요.
<givemelinux> 윈도우가 제일 불편해요.
<autowiz> 웹서버 구축은 어떻게 해보셨나요?
<autowiz> 생각보다 쉽게 될때도 있고 , 잘 안될때도 있고 그러실텐데요
<givemelinux> 아직 안했어요.
<givemelinux> 문제가 있어요.
<givemelinux> 아파치와 php, db를 뭘로 할까 고민 중이에요.
<givemelinux> 고민이 좀 어이가 없긴 하지만요...;;
<givemelinux> 웹서버는 아파치 2.4.18 PHP는7 DB는 mariadb 10.1 버전으로 설치 할까 아니면, 구버전 대로 해야 할까 고민중이구요.
<givemelinux> apm 통합 모듈로 하는게 좋을까? 온갖 생각이 좀 듭니다.
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 통합모듈은 너무 간단한거 같구요
<autowiz> 처음엔 하나하나 손으로 해보시는게 좋습니다.
<autowiz> 고민만 한 20일정도 하시겠네요
<givemelinux> 버전은 상관 없나요?
<givemelinux> 버전은 문제 없나요?
<givemelinux> 잠시 밥먹고 올게요....
<givemelinux> 저 다시 돌아 왔습니다.
<givemelinux> 그냥 웹서버 설치 할게요.
<givemelinux> 혹시 php하고, db도 설치 해야 하나요?
<givemelinux> -_;;
<givemelinux> 안녕하세요...
<givemelinux> -_-;;
<dkj0208> 어떤 cms 사용 할려고 하는지요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요!
<givemelinux> 유연하게, xe와 워드프레스 기타등등 바꿔가면서 사용할 생각입니다.
<dkj0208> 그럼 php, mysql 설치하시면 됩니다.
<givemelinux> 마리아DB 사용해도 되나요?
<ferendevelop> 상관은 없는데 MySQL이 처음엔 제일 무난합니다.
<givemelinux> 그럼 MYSQL 5.7로 설치 해볼게요.
<givemelinux> PHP는 7.X대로 설치 해보고요...
<HolyKnight> http://yona.io
<givemelinux> -_-?
<autowiz> 하시는 김에 한번만 하지 마시고 3~4번 하세요
<autowiz> 일주일있다가 한두번 더 하시고
<givemelinux> 보통 웹서버 설치 할때요.
<givemelinux> apt-get으로 많이 설치 하나요?
<givemelinux> 아니면 deb로 많이 설치 하나요?
<autowiz> apt-get 으로 더 많이 할껍니다.
<autowiz> 다만 엔지니어 생각하고 계시면 전부다는 아니더라도 하나정도는 직접 컴파일해서 설치해보시기를 권해드립니다.
<givemelinux> 설마 컴파일해서 설치할 일도 있나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 사무실에서 장부정리하는데야 엑셀이나 계산기 그냥 쓰면 되지만 , 제대로 할려면 손으로 덧셈 곱셈 나눗셈 미분 ,적분 다 할줄 알아야 하는거랑 비슷하다랄까요
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 대학교때도 공대가면 대부분 계산기 쓰지만 할 줄 은 알아야 한다고 생각하거든요
<givemelinux> 그렇군요...ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 설치는 최소 rpm이나 dpkg 설치 단계 까지 할줄 알아야 한다고 생각했었어요...
<givemelinux> 하지만, 악몽의 의존성 문제가 있어요.
<autowiz> rpm , dpkg 는 가장 기본적인 패키지 관리자
<autowiz> apt-get 이나 yum 은 좀 기능이 많은 페키지 관리자
<givemelinux> 그렇긴 하죠...
<autowiz> db 나 php 는 좀 티도 덜나고 복잡하고 시간도 오래걸려서
<autowiz> 아파치 컴파일 해보시기를 추천해드리구요. 처음 할때는 php 나 mysql 연동은 하지마시고
<autowiz> 아파치 컴파일할때도 의존성 걸린 패키지들은 apt-get으로 설치하시면 좀 편하게 연습 해 보실 수 있습니다.
<givemelinux> 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 그러고 테스트 페이지 하나 만들어서 띄워 보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 상황마다 다른데 직접 컴파일 하는 경우 별로 없을거 같긴 합니다만 원리라던가 구조 이해하는데는 도움이 되실거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 저처럼 변태 같은 성격이면 바이너리 설치 안 하고 컴파일을 선호하실지도 모릅니다 +_+
<givemelinux> ferendevelop 님은 오히려 여유로운 모습이 느껴집니다...
<autowiz> feren 님을 위해 준비했습니다.
<autowiz> https://www.dropbox.com/s/00wnsglidr9mgkv/%EC%A7%80%EB%A2%B0%EC%B0%BE%EA%B8%B0-autowiz-001.mp4?dl=0
<givemelinux> 아파치 서버에 문제가 생겼어요.
<givemelinux> 에러 메시지가 "Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details."
<givemelinux> 이거에요.
<autowiz> 패키지로 설치하신거 아니면 , 패키지로 설치했을때 시작/종료 할때 쓰는 service 라던가 /etc/init.d/httpd  라던가 하는 명령이 안됩니다.
<autowiz> apachectl 이라던가 해당 경로 가셔서 ./httpd 명령어 직접 실행하셔야 합니다. 패키지 설치면 얘기가 완전 달라지니 현재 상황에 대한 부수적인 설명이 필요합니다.
<givemelinux> apt-get으로 설치 했어요....
<givemelinux> 그리고 부팅 할때 확인 항목에서 아파치2 항목에 faild라고 표시가 되요.
<autowiz> 저 두 명령어 실행해보시면 어떤 연결고리가 보이지 않을까요?
<givemelinux> 해볼게요.
<autowiz> 아파치는 보통 설치하면 바로 올라갈텐데. 혹시 80 포트를 다른 프로그램이 쓰고 있다거나
<givemelinux> 이전에 비트나미라고 apm와 비슷한 모듈을 설치 했다가 지운적이 있어요...
<ferendevelop> givemelinux: 전 항상 밝고, 여유롭게 살려고 노력합니다!
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 빠르시네요? 전 확실해도 몇 번 생각하면서 두는데 말이죠ㅠㅠ
<givemelinux> 헐...
<givemelinux> 저 혹시 오픈스택 삭제 하는법 아시나요?
<givemelinux> 그보다 우선 아파치 실행하니 action 'start' failed 메시지가 떠요...
<givemelinux> 로그파일 내용을 알려드리면요.
<givemelinux> [Sun Mar 06 07:53:06.178263 2016] [wsgi:alert] [pid 4919:tid 140497529419648] (2)No such file or directory: mod_wsgi (pid=4919): Unable to change working directory to '/opt/stack/horizon'.
<givemelinux> [Sun Mar 06 07:53:06.178394 2016] [wsgi:alert] [pid 4919:tid 140497529419648] mod_wsgi (pid=4919): Failure to configure the daemon process correctly and process left in unspecified state. Restarting daemon process after delay.
<givemelinux> [Sun Mar 06 07:53:06.178556 2016] [wsgi:alert] [pid 4920:tid 140497529419648] (2)No such file or directory: mod_wsgi (pid=4920): Unable to change working directory to '/opt/stack/horizon'.
<givemelinux> [Sun Mar 06 07:53:06.178678 2016] [wsgi:alert] [pid 4920:tid 140497529419648] mod_wsgi (pid=4920): Failure to configure the daemon process correctly and process left in unspecified state. Restarting daemon process after delay.
<givemelinux> [Sun Mar 06 07:53:06.178870 2016] [mpm_event:notice] [pid 1724:tid 140497529419648] AH00489: Apache/2.4.12 (Ubuntu) mod_wsgi/4.3.0 Python/2.7.10 configured -- resuming normal operations
<givemelinux> 오픈스택을 제대로 제거를 못해서 발생한것 같아요. 운영체제 다시 설치하고, 해야 겠어요...
<ferendevelop> 어떤 명령어 주고 설치하신거에요?
<givemelinux> 오픈스택이요?
<autowiz> 아파치 설정 파일을 기본으로 돌려놓으면 될겁니다.
<autowiz> 비슷한 버젼의 기본설정 파일 인터넷 찾으면 나오실꺼에요 아마
<autowiz> 그걸로 바꾸고 아파치 다시 켜보세요
<givemelinux> hc
<givemelinux> 네
<Seony> 한국 간다고 다이어트하는거 은근 스트레스네요...
<ferendevelop> Seony: 근데 한국 오는거랑 다이어트랑 무슨 관계인거에요? 어제부터 이게 궁금행요
<Seony> 가면 많이 먹게 될테니까
<Seony> 오랫만에 본다고 이 사람 저 사람 만나면서 먹을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아하, 미리미리 준비를 하시는거였군요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 평소 2일에 3끼 먹는데, 한국 가면 하루 2끼 계속 먹을 거 같거든...
<ferendevelop> 하루 3끼일지도 모릅니다 흐흐
<Seony> 다시 돌아와서 또 조낸 다이어트 해야하고...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한국 집에서도 운동 계속 하게 아령이라도 미리 사다놔야하나
<ferendevelop> 집에 아령 한두개쯤은 있지 않을까요?
<Seony> 한국 집에는 없어.  나 한국에 살 때는 운동이라는 건 모르고 살았거든
<Seony> 12키로 세트가 3만원이네...  살만하구나
<ferendevelop> 생각보다 싸네요
<Seony> 뭐 걍 쇳덩어리 사는 거니까 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 듣고 보니 맞는 말이네요
<givemelinux> 찾아보니 없는 것 같아요. 그냥 우분투 재설치 할게요...;;
<ferendevelop> Apache만 재설치해도 되지 않아요?
<givemelinux> 안되요...;;
<ferendevelop> 해보셨어요?
<ferendevelop> apt-get remove --purge apache2
<givemelinux> 해당 명령어 했어요
<ferendevelop> 그리고 다시 재설치하고 apache 시작해보세요.
<givemelinux> 네
<givemelinux> localhost에 아파치 디폴트 웹페이지 뜨면 시작되는거 맞나요?
<ferendevelop> 네 정상 작동입니다.
<givemelinux> 헐!!!
<givemelinux> 이럴수가....
<givemelinux> 되요....
<givemelinux> ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 여튼 그렇게 시작하시면 됩니다.
<ferendevelop> 저도 그렇게 시작했었습니다. :)
<givemelinux> 대단하십니다...
<Seony> 아령 무게를 좀 늘려야하나 고민이네..
<Seony> 12키로 두개만도 몸이 휘둘리는데 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<givemelinux> 이만 가보겠습니다. 다음에 뵙겠습니다.
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 이번에 한국 가면 만날 사람이 대략 35명 선...
<autowiz> 바쁘시겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그룹으로 묶어서 한 번에 만나야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 기름값이 슬슬 오르네요~ 벌써 휘발유가 1,138원이네요.
<ferendevelop> Seony: 미국은 리터당 얼만가요?
<Seony> 500원도 안돼
<Seony> 그 정도는 넘나?
<ferendevelop> 리터당 500원도 안된다고요..?
<Seony> 기름 넣어본지 오래되서 기억이 가물가물하긴 한데, 갤런에 $2.50 정도 하는거 같더라고
<ferendevelop> 엄청 싸네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 미국은 셰일가스 때문에 많이 싸졌잖아
<Seony> 앞으로도 오를 일은 없을 거 같은데
<ferendevelop> 한국은 슬슬 기름값 오르는 추세에요.
<ferendevelop> 수요일? 목요일을 기점으로 주유소에 들어오는 기름값도 오르고, 판매 기름값도 오르기 시작했어요.
<ferendevelop> Seony:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IirWUAFv/
<ferendevelop> Seony: 프리셀 짱 재밌는데요?
<Seony> 한 100판 하다보면 질릴 거야 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<ferendevelop> 이틀에 5판 정도 하고 있으니깐40일 정도 걸리겠네요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 숙달되면 10분에 한 판씩 하게 돼
<Seony> 이만 잠자러...
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 정의구현 http://pic.twitter.com/0ZrOs2zCvv
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아 엄청 웃기네요ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 근데 그 링크 올리면 링크 분석(?) 해주는 그 봇은 없어졌나요?
<ferendevelop> 예전에는 링크 올리면 바로 밑에 어떤건지 분석하는게 있었는 것 같은데 말이죠.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 몬지 알것같네유
<HolyKnight> 요즘 안보이긴하네유
<HolyKnight> 개인이 만든 봇으로 할수있는걸로 알아유 자동옵기능이라든가.
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/252427
<HolyKnight> http://jhrogue.blogspot.com/2016/03/blog-post.html
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 맞아요, 그게 안 보이네요.
<HolyKnight> 넹
<head_home> dkssud
<head_home> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ferendevelop> head_home: 어서오세요
<head_home> 오후 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 안냐세요 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 아 ㅎㅎ 오늘 간만에
<head_home> 집에서 여유롭게 쉬고
<head_home> 이제야 들어왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 저는 여유롭게 일하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 사람이 없네요ㅋㅋ
<head_home> 아 지금유? ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 폰 이에요?ㅜㅎㅎ]
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다 여기 컴퓨터 많아요ㅎㅎ
<head_home> ㅋㅋㅋ 아항 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 아 카페 주말에 사람이 많이 왓다가긴햇는데
<head_home> 자료가 별로 없어서사람들이
<head_home> 그냥 갓나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 커뮤니티 활동을 하게끔 유도를 해야 하는데 어떻게 해야 좋을지 모르겠네요 흠흠
<head_home> 일단
<head_home> ㅎㅎ 설계 한 열두시까지만 하다가
<head_home> 한시정도까지?
<head_home> 카페 꾸미는것좀 해보려고요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 일단 언제든지 카페 왔을 때 어떤 새로운 소식을 얻게끔 하면 많이 오지 않을까요?
<head_home> 흠
<ferendevelop> 일단 저도 도와드리고 싶지만 방금 산 GTA를 집에서 플레이 해야 할 것 같아서 읍읍..
<head_home> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_home> 네네
<HolyKnight> http://fnmj.tistory.com/14
<ferendevelop> 일단 소식을 어떻게 얻게 하는게 좋을듯 합니다.
<head_home> 하루에 조금씩 건축에 관련된 정보들  많이 올리면 좋을거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 한마디로 신용 등급 얘기인 것 같네요?
<ferendevelop> head_home: 네네 그렇죠.
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷ
<ferendevelop> 제가 서버를 자주 만져서 그런 생각이 드는건지 모르겠지만 네이버 카페 보다는 독립 사이트가 더 좋지 않을까요?
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 아닌가요?
<head_home> 독립 사이트를 광고할
<ferendevelop> 아이참 GTA 하루종일 다운로드 받네요
<HolyKnight> 네 그런 것 같아유. 공개적인 신용 등급제이려나유
<head_home> 방법이 일단 카페인거같은데
<head_home> 모르는사람들이 쉽게 접근할수 있는방법이 네이버 인거같은데 일단
<HolyKnight> 첨에는 카페로 시작하는 것도 좋겠쥬.
<head_home> 개인 홈페이지는 있긴잇어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 근데 일단 사람을 끌어모으기가 힘이드니까
<head_home> 나중에
<head_home> 카페 운영하다가
<head_home> 개인 서버 만지게되면 좀 도와주세요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 넹 당연하죠
<dkj0208> 반갑습니다. 저는 건축 관련일을 하고 있습니다.
<head_home> 오옷
<head_home> 안녕하세요!!!
<head_home> 건축관련 일 하신다니!!
<head_home> 반갑습니다! ㅎ
<head_home> dkj0208 무슨 일을 하시는데요?  ㅎ
<dkj0208> 저는 3D 투시도 작업을 해요
<ferendevelop> dkj0208: 곧 쥐도 새도 모르게 채팅방 하나에 초대되실겁니다ㅋㅋ
<head_home> 후후후후
<head_home> 투시도 작업! 저도 간단한건 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 스케치업이나 레빗같은걸루요
<head_home> 전문적인 작업을 하시다니
<head_home> 근데 예전부터 계시던 거 같았는데 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 말씀이 없으셔서 몰랏네요 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> ferendevelop: 야간 근무에요? ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 맨날 아침에 들어가는거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 저는 마야로 작업합니다.
<head_home> 아하
<head_home> 마야
<head_home> 요즘엔 거의 3d 맥스로 하지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ferendevelop: 넹 11시 30분까지 근무라 방금 집 들어 왔습니다
<head_home> 저희 회사 에서 발주하는 업체도 3d 맥스로 하시던데 ㅎ
<ferendevelop> 금요일은 다음날 8시 30분까지 근무이구요
<head_home> 그럼 지금은 좀 쉬시느군요 ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 다른 분은 3d 맥스로 작업하는데요. 저는 마야 유저라서 작업합니다.
<head_home> ㅎㅎ 아 그러시군요 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 마야도 비슷한가요? ㅎㅎ 한버도 안해봐서 아예 작동화면 조차 본적이 없어서 들어보기만햇지.. ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 투시도라면 거의 건축 투시도 작업하시나 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<dkj0208> 마야는 기능이 많아서 복잡합니다. 제가 원래 영화 관련 일을 했기 때문에 마야를 쭉 작업을 했어요.
<dkj0208> 투시도는 건축, 조형물 등등 만들고 있어요
<head_home> 아항  영상 그래픽 작업쪽에서 계셧나 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우와 영화요...
<head_home> 영화쪽이면 넘사벽 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<head_home> 건축 투시도는 껌이시라는?
<head_home> 하아
<head_home> 오늘 와이프 먼저 재우고 카페 만지기 한시반정도까지만 하다가
<head_home> 저도 자야겟군요 ㅜㅜ
<head_home> 설계는 많이 하진 못햇네요 오늘 산 아이패드 만지작 거리느라 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 어제삿죠 ㅎㅎ 아이패드 프로 +_+
<head_home> 결국 질럿습니다
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 부럽네유
<HolyKnight> 어때유
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?m=search&p=1&b=bullpen2&id=4676893&select=sct&query=%EC%A3%BC%EC%8B%9D&user=&reply=
<head_home> 아우
<head_home> 누워서 컴퓨터 하는 기분입니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 제가 스케치 연습도 하기도 하고
<head_home> 건축 컨셉 스케치ㅏ
<head_home> 치나 트레싱지로 그리면 불편해서 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 스케치 연습용이기도 하고 여러 업무 볼수 있을거 같아서 산거에요 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 건축관련 어플이 꽤 있긴한데
<head_home> 유료가 많아서 마음이 아프긴합니다만 ㅜㅜ
<head_home> 상당히 꽤 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제 사촌동생도 건축 cad 작업 하는데
<autowiz> 평소에는 아이패드 많이 들고 다니더라구요
<head_home> 네 아이패드 터치팬으로 도면 그릴수는 있는데 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 컴퓨터 만큼 빠르게 그리진 못해서 ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 일단 다음달에 여유가 생기면 캐드 프로그램이나 그런걸 하나 살 생각입니다 물론 어플로요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 화이팅 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 지하철 같은곳에서 앉아 갈때 쓰기도 하고 그럴려고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지하철도 잘 안타지만 앉아서 가본적은 거의 없어서 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 매튜님 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 이렇게 늦은시간에 다들 안주무시고 뭐하고 계셨어요 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 전 묵묵히 GTA 하고 있습니다
<autowiz> 매튜님 기다리고 있었지요 으흐흐흣
<matthewkim> 역시 오토님은 맛을 아시는 분이시네요
<autowiz> Greate Teacher Autowiz ( GTO 후속작) 인가요?
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 센스
<ferendevelop> 도리도리
<head_home> 오우
<head_home> Good Trump Amaging
<head_home> 사실 쥐티에이의 주인공은 트럼프입니다 (농담)
<autowiz> 그 대머리 아저씨요 ?   ㅎㅎ
<head_home> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_home> 대머리인가
<head_home> 하이튼 미국 대선에서 또라이 한명이 선전하고있는데
<head_home> 완전미국식 허경영 ㅋㅋ
<head_home> 트럼프 되면 미국 작살날거같아여 ㅋㅋ
<head_home> 그럼 우리나라 국방도 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아 미국대선 후보말씀이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 미국의 마지막 대통령
<head_home> 네 요즘 핫하죠 트럼프 막말의 대사죠
<head_home> 웃겨서 좋아하는거같아요 제 생각엔
<head_home> 그만큼 미국이 또라이들 천지라는 뜻이기도하고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 배는 고픈데 으음 ... 뭘 먹어야 할지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 허기직기 시작하는데 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 야식은 족발?
<matthewkim> 족보셋트?
<autowiz> 아아 안됩니다. 그런 야식은 비싸기도 하고
<autowiz> 살찝니다.
<autowiz> 비싸도 너무 비싸서 ㅠㅠ
<matthewkim> 하긴 비싸긴합니다 ㅠ
<autowiz> 몇주전쯤에 더이상 서민음식이 아닌것들이라고 글을 읽었었는데
<autowiz> 자장면 피자 족발 등등 있더라구요.
<matthewkim> 피자는 서민음식이 아니죠 넘비싸요
<autowiz> 그런데 자장면이 언제는 서민 음식이었나요?  어릴때는 자장면은 외식할때나 먹을 수 있는거였고
<autowiz> 그렇게 싼던적 없었던거 같은데 말이지요
<matthewkim> 네네 맞아요. 가끔 싼 곳이 있긴 했는데 뭐 그거야 한두곳 정도..
<matthewkim> 그래서 저도 어릴때 일부러 싼 곳 찾아가서 먹었어요
<matthewkim> 97년 쯤이었나? 그때 어떤 백화점 안에 식당가면은 1700원인가 해서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한번은 옛날짜장 이라고 반가격정도 하는곳 있었는데
<autowiz> 갔다가 깜짝 놀랐습니다. 야채도 없고 희안하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> ㅋㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 설마 짜파게티 수준으로 준것인가요
<autowiz> 자장면은 오이 완두콩 계란이 올라갔던 예전이 맛있었던거 같습니다 . 요즘은 그런곳 볼 수 가 없어서 아쉽습니다.
<matthewkim> 아 그러게요 생각해보니 며칠전 먹은 자장면에도 오이가 없었네요 ;
<ferendevelop> 저희 동넨 오이 있어요!!
<ferendevelop> 완두콩도 있습니당
<matthewkim> 계란은요!
<autowiz> 배달해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 편의점 고고싱
<ferendevelop> 계란은 간짜장 시키면 줍니다ㄹㄹ
<autowiz> 간짜장 하나 추가요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 어서오세요 !
<Seony> 이른 시간부터 계시네요
<Seony> 맷님 학생이라고 하셨죠?
<matthewkim> 아니요 저는 직장인이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 그랬나요?  학생이라고 본거 같은데 아니었나보군요...
<Seony> 그렇담 컴퓨터 관련 직종이시겠군요
<matthewkim> 오늘은 사무실 하수구에 똥퍼는 (?) 날이어서 제가 일찍부터 나와서 문열었어요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 사무실이 구식건물이다보니 ㅠ
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 넵 컴퓨터 직종인데 배우면서 하고 있어요
<Seony> 저는 원래 한국에서 다니던 직장이 금융 쪽이었어요.  컴퓨터랑은 아예 관련이 없는 일을 했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 네 저도 전공이 이게 아닌데... 이게 넘 재미있어서 늦은것 같아도 이쪽에서 출발해보려고요 ㅋㅋ 하다보면 되겠죠 헤헤
<Seony> 어느 쪽이에요?  개발 아니면 시스템?
<matthewkim> 개발이에요 :)
<Seony> 어떤 언어 쓰세요?
<matthewkim> C 하고 있어요
<Seony> 배워서 하는건데 어려운 언어로 하네요
<matthewkim> 네 안그래도 초보인데.. 그래서 맨날 책도 같이 보고 공부(?) 하다시피 해요 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 구글 끼고 살고..
<Seony> 여기 종종 오는 사람 중에 imsu라는 닉 쓰는 사람이 C 꽤 하거든요.  도움 필요하면 임수한테 물어보세요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 오오 넵 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 활기차지 않은 월요일 아침입니다.
<matthewkim> 그렇습니다 ㅠ
<autowiz> Lex 님 힘내세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-13
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<s854784356> #iblue
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 토요일 6시
<PotatoGim> 헛, 이번 주 토요일이었나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 저 일본에 갈지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_x> 여행인가요? 업무인가요? 아니면 이주?
<samahui_x> 아무튼 가게되신다면 무슨 일이든 즐겁게 다녀오는 길 되셔요
<HolyKnight> 재미없는 업무 보고서, 효과적으로 쓰는 법  http://www.andrewahn.co/silicon-valley/simple-reporting-with-ppp/
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@zalhanilll/109
<drake_kr> 웬지 자기계발서적같은거 많이 읽으실거 같네요
<drake_kr> 전 그런 책은 극심하게 돈아깝던데..
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-14
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 임수 하이
<imsu> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_KJ> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 오~ 임수다~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 강사로 돌아가니 여기 오기가 쉽지 않네요. 아직은 하루가 정신없이 가요.^^
<imsu> autowiz_: 이젠 안하실때도.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 혹시 영상처리 할 줄 아시는 분 계신가요?
<imsu> lex_phone: 안녕하세요 ~~
<lex_phone> imsu: 안녕하세요.^^
<imsu> UI 작업 및 영상처리 쪽 인재를 찾습니당 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 위치는 서울 관악구이고 치과용 3D 스캐너 관련 업무를 맡게 될거에요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 거기 왠지 아는 회사 같은데
<imsu> bluedusk: 거기랑은 달라요~~
<bluedusk> 헠
<autowiz_> 임수보다 나은 인제가 없을텐데 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 전 (사람)인(재앙)재 라서
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요
<autowiz_> 질문이 있사옵니다.
<autowiz_>  하드웨어 사양마다 다르겠지만 DNS 서버 초당 몇쿼리 정도 나와야 정상인가요?
<autowiz_> 혹은 DNS 서버 튜닝해보신분 계시면 방법이랑 수치좀 여쭤봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> dns을 어떻게 쓰느냐에 따라 다르겠죠?
<autowiz_> 단순 히 그냥 자기가 가지고 있는 존 zone 정보 표출하는 기능만 돌아가면 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 보령-울진 고속도로가 예비타당성조사 대상 사업으로 선정된걸 작년 12월 6일 연합뉴스 신문기사에서 봤는데요,,
<soyeomul> 충남 보령 --- 경북 울진 간 고속도로
<soyeomul> 행여 이게
<soyeomul> 정부가 바뀌게 되거나 하면
<soyeomul> 변동사항이 생길까요?
<soyeomul> 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 충남 도지사 안희정과 경북 도지사 김관용 두 분이 나란히 같이 사진도 찍혀있더이다
<soyeomul> 울진에서 고속도로 올리려면 참 갑갑스러웠는데..
<soyeomul> 저 보령-울진 간 고속도로가 뚫리면
<soyeomul> 울진군 지역민들에겐 엄청 고마운 사건이라 기대하고 있거등요
<soyeomul> 시골에선 버스가 잘 안다녀서 대부분 농가당 차가 평균 1대 이상 정도 갖고 있는걸 여기 울진군 평해에선 보고 있어요
<soyeomul> 대부분 차(승용차,포터)로 원거리를 이동하곤 하는데요
<soyeomul> 희한하게 이곳 울진군엔 고속도로가 없는 오지입니다
<soyeomul> 지도상에선 서울-부산보다 서울-울진이 가까운데
<soyeomul> 이동시간은 서울-울진이 더 걸립니다
<soyeomul> 길(고속도로)이 아직 안 뚫혀있어서요
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 그런 사정에 불구하고 지금까지 왜 나아지지 않은거쥬?
<soyeomul> 홀리님 꾸벅;
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<soyeomul> 울진군이 인구수가 적고요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 영향력이 약하군유
<soyeomul> 뭔가 하여간 강원도 두메산골 마냥 오지로 인식되어져 있는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 옙;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<soyeomul> 서울에 처와 딸래미가 있어서
<soyeomul> 한번씩 차타고 서울 갈때마다
<soyeomul> 네비와 고속도로 노선도를 보곤해요
<soyeomul> 보령-울진 고속도로 사업... 정말 기대하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아따 벌써 졸립네요
<soyeomul> 모두들 수고하시어요!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅ
<drake_kr> 으아아아
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_KJ> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_KJ> 하...
<razGon_KJ> 가는데 골때리네요ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_KJ> 이런 저런 문제가...ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-15
<bluedusk> 요즘 왜 놀아주시는 분이 없죠?
<bluedusk> 삶이 심심하네요
<bluedusk> 염전이나 하러 가야 할까나.;
<Work^Seony> 게임하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 회사에 앉아서 겜할수는 없잖아요
<bluedusk> 그리고 잼는 게임도 없어요.. 게임에 흥미 떨어진지 오래됬어요..
<bluedusk> 어제도 스팀에서 매드맥스 세일하길래 다운받아서 한 10~15분 하다가
<bluedusk> 재미없어서 잤어요
<Work^Seony> 회사에 앉아서 겜할 순 없긴 하군요
<bluedusk> 그래서 뭔가 잼난게 없을까 고민중이에요
<bluedusk> 회사에 앉아서 하는데 겜하는것처럼 안보이는 ..
<Work^Seony> ldap 하세요.  저는 이번에 ldap 설치부터 설정까지 끝냈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그거 전 회사에서 이미 다 해봐서..
<Work^Seony> 헐 이미 하셨군요
<bluedusk> 기본적으로 전 회사 계정은 전부  ldap에서 따와서 인증 해가는 방식으로
<bluedusk> 나중에 sso한다고 했는데 모르겠네요 했는지는
<bluedusk> openvpn인증도 ldap 으로 잘되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 3-way 멀티마스터까지 완성했는데, ldap은 멀티마스터 구성이 참 쉽더군요
<bluedusk> 그외 솔루션들도 잘되고..
<bluedusk> 아 멀티 마스터
<Work^Seony> mysql에서 레플리케이션하는 것보다 훨씬 더 믿을만하더라구요
<bluedusk> 3way 까지 필요가 있을까요? 2대만 해도 충분할거 같던데
<Work^Seony> mysql은 네트워크에 이상 생겨서 통신이 일시적으로 끊기면, 레플리케이션 자체가 멈춰버리는데
<Work^Seony> ldap은 아예 전체를 싱크해버려서 신뢰성이 좋더라구요
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 근데 전 멀티 마스터 구축은 안했었네요
<bluedusk> 굳이 필요가 없어서..-_-;
<Work^Seony> 쉬워요.  걍 syncrepl 설정만 복사해주면 되더라구요
<bluedusk> 사실 근데 해볼꺼면 docker 로 패키징해서 멀티 마스터 올리는거 정도는 의미가 있을거 같기는 한데
<bluedusk> 그럼 사용자들 패스워드 변경이나 그런건 어떻게 하세요?
<Work^Seony> 저희는 패스워드는 중앙전산실에서만 관리하기 때문에 그냥 sasl2로 넘겨요
<Work^Seony> docker는 이미 수많은 시스템 관리자들에 의해, 실무용으로는 쓸 수 없다고 결론이 난 상태라서 전 docker는 안쓸려구요
<bluedusk> 음 .. 왜요? 실무용으로 쓸수 없다고 결론 내린 이유가 뭔지 좀 알수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 오래 전에 읽어서 자세한 내용은 까먹었어요.  링크 한 번 찾아봐드릴까요?
<bluedusk> 네 공개되도 상관없는 내용이면
<bluedusk> 안그래도 저도 이번 프로젝트가 전부 도커나 컨테이너 패키징하는거여서
<Work^Seony> 네 인터넷에서 본 글이라 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/
<bluedusk> 뭐 자잘한 이슈 정도는 있을거 같긴 한데 개인적으로는 회피나 커버 가능할거 같아서 딱히 걱정 안하고 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 구글번역기 성능 좋으니까 구글번역기로 보세요
<Work^Seony> 이 글 쓴사람이 나름 꽤 자세히 오래 테스트했더라구요
<bluedusk> ㅎㅎ 이정도는 원문 보는데 문제 없을거 같아요 잠시 보고 올께요
<bluedusk> 대충 봤는데 크게 새로운 내용은 없네요 사실 도커 버전 업데이트 되면서 문제 생기는건 좀 크리티컬 하긴 한데
<bluedusk> 그것도 정책으로 가져가면 크게 문제는 안될것 같기는 한데  여튼 감사합니다 전 밥묵고 올께요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<ianychoi> 오 심심하다고 하셨는데 대화는 먼가 심오해 보이는....
<ianychoi> http://gihyo.jp/admin/serial/01/ubuntu-recipe/0462
<ianychoi> 이렇게 상세하게 쓰시는 거 보면.. 일본 분들 정말 대단하신 듯 해요.
<Work^Seony> 덕후의 나라죠 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎ 아 맞다.. 다음 주에 안 바쁘심 잠시 뵈어요~
<Work^Seony> 엥 누구요?
<ianychoi> Work^Seony :) 조용히 갔다 올 예정이라.. ㅎㅎ 노트북을 새로 사야되는데.. 내일 내로 사야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 어디서 뵙자는 말씀이세요?
<ianychoi> 제가 어디쪽으로 가면 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 어디에 계신데요?
<ianychoi> 다음 주에 출국하죠.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 헐! 그렇군요
<ianychoi> 저번에 한 번 간다고 이야기드렸던 것 같은데.. 그 시기가 다음 주로 되었습니답 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일정을 알려주시면 제가 적절한 시간과 장소를 정해볼께요
<Work^Seony> 오시면 관광할 시간은 좀 되시나요?
<ianychoi> 특별한 일정이랄 게 없이 진짜 자유의 몸으로 가서요..
<ianychoi> http://www.hostelsaloha.com/hi-honolulu.php
<ianychoi> 여기에 21, 22일 있을 예정이구요
<ianychoi> http://www.hostelsaloha.com/hi-waikiki.php
<ianychoi> 여기에 23-26일 있을 예정이구요.
<ianychoi> 27일은.. airbnb로 북쪽 어딘가 예약했는데.. 어딘지 까먹었네요
<Work^Seony> 헐 제 사무실 바로 앞이네요
<ianychoi> 노트북 + 책 몇 권 들고만 갑니다..
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실 바로 앞이니까, 점심이랑 커피 같이 한 잔 하시죠
<ianychoi> 넵넵 ㅎㅎ 도착하면 IRC로 이야기드리면 되죠?
<Work^Seony> 넵
<ianychoi> 넵 알겠습니답 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그냥 관광이세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 한국에서 떠나면 여기시간으로 아침에 도착하실 겁니다.  좀 피곤하실텐데 점심식사가 가능하실지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ.  아님 다른 날이나 저녁으로 해도 되니 혹시나 원하시는 시간이나 날짜 있으시면 말씀해 주세요
<ianychoi> ircCloud^Seony, 아 관광도 거의 안할거예요. 요양이 될 듯요.. ㅎㅎ 넵넵 아침에 도착할 거 같아요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요.  쉬러 오시는 거군요
<ianychoi> 넵넵
<ianychoi> 비행기 왕복이 싸기도 하고..
<ianychoi> 결혼을 자극받을 수 있는 좋은 시기가 되지 싶네요
<bluedusk> 헐 쉬로 하와이까지 가시다니 부럽네요..
<bluedusk> 전 쉬로 강남에 가는데..
<bluedusk> 일하러 강남에.. 집도 강남에..
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요!
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 아름다운 밤입니다.
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pLFD7ubm/IMG_0317.PNG
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 안녕하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아 공부하기싫다
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ia49eiJF/IMG_0256.PNG
<drake_kr> 토요일에 혜화에서 뵙죠
<drake_kr> 6시
<bluedusk> 저 이번주 토요일 선약이.. 19시에 고터 근처에서..;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<jasonKR> 토요일 18시 혜화     어디? 전화번호 또는 상호 또는 주소?
<jasonKR> autowiz_: 시간 어뗘여?
<jasonKR> 내가 정해 보께요.
<jasonKR> 토요일 18시 용산역 1 또는 2번 출구, 신용산역 5번 출구   "추풍령 감자탕"  02-792-1130
<bluedusk> jasonKR: 저 토욜은 선약이 ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 역시
<drake_kr> 못 뵙는 분들은 다음에 뵙고요
<jasonKR> blue dusk: 누가 물어 봤나? ㅎ
<bluedusk> ......
<jasonKR> ^^
<bluedusk> jasonKR: 님은 저만 증오하시는군요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jasonKR> 증오 아님, 개무시임 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 사실 제가 좀 개무식하긴 하죠 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 인정할건 인정해야겠네요
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@aboutheman/36
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 있네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제도 5시쯤에 잤었는걸요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 과일이 먹고 싶군요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부모님 없이 생활하면서 부모님의 소중함을 뼈저리 배우는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일나면 밥 하고 먹고 설거지 하고 씻고 등교하고 하교하면 씻고 밥 하고 먹고 설거지 하고 빨래 하고 자고 이걸 반복하고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혼자살기 시작하면 그때부터 일어나는 자기 주변일들은 전부 신경써야하지
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 성인이 됐다고 느끼기도 하고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 보통 일이 아니네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 어제는 휴지가 없어서 휴지 샀는데 휴지가 13000원이나 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러면서 살림하는게 어려운 일이라는거 알게되는 거야
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-16
<drake_kr> 자취하면 좋은점: 엄마가 없다 자취하면 나쁜점: 엄마가 없다
<Work^Seony> 이번에 출시한 플4 독점 타이틀인 "호라이즌: 제로 던"은, 제 게임인생 최고의 게임 중 하나로 선정합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스토리 작가가 정말 미친거 같아요
<drake_kr> 페이트 제로 수준인가요
<Work^Seony> 위쳐3 수준이에요
<Work^Seony> 호라이즌 제로던은 영화로도 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 저 이직
<drake_kr> Last of us 플레이중이에요
<Work^Seony> 오 라스트 오브 어스 하시는 군요
<Work^Seony> 다들 우주명작이라고 하는데, 저는 그냥 "재밌다" 정도?
<drake_kr> 산지 3년 됐어요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 언차티드는 재밌게 했는데
<Work^Seony> 언차티드는 재밌죠.  혹시 4 해보셨어요?
<drake_kr> 게임기가 3라...
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 1,2,3 해보시고 마지막 작품인 4를 하시면, 나름 감동이 올 거에요
<Work^Seony> 게임 속 주인공임에도 불구하고 뭐랄까... 뭔가 되게 찡합니다
<drake_kr> 근데 제 위시리스트에 4가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 엥 그래요?  4는 꼭 해보세요.  시리즈에 종지부를 찍는 게임이지만, 그것보다는, 주인공을 20대 팔팔한 시절부터 봐오면서 나이 먹고 결혼해서 아이 낳아 키우는 모습 보면 나름 감동스러워요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Ps3 유저가 4를 사는 이유가 있다면 그 게임 하나 보고 사는건데요
<Work^Seony> 언차티드4랑 호라이즌 제로 던, 이거 2개 보고 사세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<Work^Seony> 나중에 호라이즌 제로 던 플레이 하실까싶어 스포될까봐 스토리 얘기도 못해드리겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 스포 별로 신경 안 씁니다...
<Work^Seony> 우리 같은 컴쟁이들이 봤을 때 굉장히 있을법한 스토리거든요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 로봇 회사가 AI 소프트웨어를 탑재한 전쟁 로봇 병기를 만드는데요,
<drake_kr> 절름발이가 범인이어도 유주얼서스펙트는 재미있어요
<Work^Seony> 이게 유기물을 섭취해서 연료로 쓰면서 동시에 자가복제가 가능한 로봇이거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 의도는, 풀 나뭇잎 뜯어먹으면서 연료를 보충할 의도였는데
<Work^Seony> 소프트웨어에 버그가 하나 생겼는데, 이게 어떤 이유로 인해서,
<Work^Seony> 식물이 아닌 동물들을 싹쓸이하기 시작한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문제는 그게 인간까지도 연료로 보기 시작했다는 거..
<drake_kr> 헐
<Work^Seony> 결국 미군이 투입되는데,
<drake_kr> 역시 미군
<Work^Seony> 문제는 파괴하는 로봇의 수보다 자가복제되는 수가 더 많다는 거였어요
<Work^Seony> 이게 걷잡을 수 없이 확산되서, 해양생물 다 멸종하고,
<Work^Seony> 육상생물 다 멸종하고, 결국은 최후의 병기라는 제로던 이라는 프로젝트를 가동하는데요
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 사람들은 이게 무기인줄 알았지만, 실상은 다른 거였어요
<Work^Seony> 무에서 유를 창조하는 수준의 지능을 가진 초인공지능 소프트웨어를 개발해서 지구를 테라포밍 시키겠다는 계획이었거든요
<drake_kr> 신인류?
<Work^Seony> 인류가 멸종하고 전쟁병기들도 작동을 멈출 때까지 기다렸다가,
<drake_kr> 건담시리즈 오마쥬네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아무 것도 없어지면 그때 A.I가 테라포밍을 시작하는 거였어요
<Work^Seony> 네 이 게임이 좀 이것저것 많이 짬뽕했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그 A.I는 인류의 씨앗 같은 DNA부터 시작해서 지금까지 지구 수천년의 기술 정보 과학 역사 등등을 전부 갖고있는 상태인거죠
<Work^Seony> 이게 대략적인 스토리에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지구인이 전부 죽고 한 천년 후에요
<Work^Seony> 대략 서기 3,060년쯤
<drake_kr> 건담 뉴타입, 에반게리온 아담
<Work^Seony> 미래인간은 완전히 석기시대 정도로 후퇴한 거죠
<Work^Seony> 고층 빌딩이나 쇠로된 구조물들 보면서 "고대인들의 유산" 정도로만 아는 거였어요
<Work^Seony> 고대인들은 어떻게인지는 모르겠지만, 상당한 과학 기술과 번영을 누리다가 갑자기 멸망했다
<Work^Seony> 정도로만 이해하고 사는 거죠
<drake_kr> 뭔가 스토리라이터씨가 이것저것 짬뽕했네요
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 굉장히 잘 짬뽕했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이거 말고도 사실 설정은 더 복잡해요
<drake_kr> 영화 ai 감독판이라고 해도 될듯..
<Work^Seony> 원래 제로던 프로젝트가 발동하고 남은 인류가 총알받이 신세로 전락될 당시, 제로던 프로젝트를 성공적으로 수행하기 위해서
<Work^Seony> 총 2천명의 초 천재들만 따로 뽑아놨거든요
<drake_kr> 고던 프리먼 나오나요!?
<Work^Seony> 그 2천명의 과학자들이 제로던 프로젝트를 수행하면서, 나중에 천년 후에 태어날 인류에게 줄 선물이랍시고 인류의 모든 과학 기술을 전달하기위해 지식을 저장해놨는데
<Work^Seony> 어떤 또라이가, 그건 미래 인류에게 은혜가 아닌 재앙이 될 거라면서,
<Work^Seony> 전부 다 삭제...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 결국 원시시대에서 못벗어나는거죠
<Work^Seony> 암튼 굉장히 잘만들었어요. 제 게임인생 베스트 중 하나로 꼽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Wall E..
<drake_kr> 도 합쳤군요?
<Work^Seony> 월리는, 인류가 우주에서 잘먹고 잘사는 동안 혼자 남아서 일하는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 호라이즌은, 현세대 인류는 전부 다 죽었어요
<drake_kr> 지구 복귀하는 프로세스도 잠깐 나와요
<Work^Seony> 웃기는건, 제로던 프로젝트의 A.I 소프트웨어가 있는 사무실에서 나오는 음성 목소리를, "신의 음성"이라고 받아들이는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아직 출시는 안됐는데
<Work^Seony> 사람들이 사무실 앞에 가면, "정지하시오.  신원 분석 중입니다" 라고 나오는 메시지를 신의 계시라고... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 무슨 A.I에서 나오는 음성은 죄다 신이나 악마로 숭배하는 모습이, 굉장히 신선했어요
<drake_kr> 소드아트온라인 3기 내용도 재밌을거 같아요
<drake_kr> 자아복제에 대한 내용이 나오는데
<drake_kr> 산모 가족의 허락을 받아서 영아들 자아를 복제해서
<drake_kr> 가상세계에 자아를 구현시키는 내용이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...  근데 이 게임은 애니랑은 좀 다른게, 내가 직접 플레이를 하는 거다보니 감정이 이입되서 정말 그럴법하다라고 느끼게 되더라구요...
<drake_kr> 음.. 소설 원작인데
<drake_kr> 원작에 못미친다 그래서
<drake_kr> 그 원작을.. 진심 한큐에 쭉 읽어버린거 같애요
<Work^Seony> 웃기는게, 제로던 프로젝트를 가동한다고 미국 합참의장이 발표하면서 무슨 최종 병기가 등장하는 것마냥 사람들을 총알받이로 속여놓고, 결국 기계를 몰살하기 위해서 기계를 만들고 그 기계가 인류를 다시 만들기 위해 그 기계를 보호하고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그 게임 만든 분도 좀비가 존나 싫었나보다..
<drake_kr> 사실 생긴게 다른거지 좀비같은거네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 사실 이 게임이 표방하는건, 대형 로봇 공룡을 사냥하는 거에요.  몬스터헌터처럼...
<Work^Seony> 저도 사실 몬스터헌터를 기대하고 사긴 했는데, 그 정도는 아니고 걍 "전투가 재밌는 위쳐3" 정도?
<drake_kr> 좀비게임인데 차별화된 좀비를 기획하다가 끔찍한 혼종을 만들게 된거군요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사람은, 아바타와 트랜스포머를 합친듯하다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 근데 결국 모든 에너지 소스는 태양인데..
<drake_kr> 식물을 씹어먹는 앤드로이드는 상상이 힘든데...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 미래에 원시시대로 회귀한 인류는, 태양신이라는 황제가 있더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이 게임은 초반 30분이 굉장히 인상적인데, 관심있으시면 유튜브 링크 찾아드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 지금 폰이라서..
<drake_kr> 역시 독립하면 엄마 잔소리가 없어서 좋긴 한데 엄마가 그립죠
<jasonKR> Fe ren^IRCCloud: 토요일 (시간되면) 저녁식사 같이 해요! (제안)
<drake_kr> http://m.thisisgame.com/webzine/nboard/213/?n=69819
<drake_kr> Feren^IRCCloud: 토요일에 감자탕
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 젤다가 나오네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네?
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr, jasonKR: 저야 감사하죠ㅎㅎ 몇 시쯤인가요?
<drake_kr> 6시 용산역 추풍녕감자탕
<jasonKR> 15:57:09 <jasonKR> 토요일 18시 용산역 1 또는 2번 출구, 신용산역 5번 출구   "추풍령 감자탕"  02-792-1130
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗 알겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번 주 토요일이죠?
<jasonKR> Yeap
<HolyKnight> https://medium.com/@hubert.shin/phase-1-%EC%9E%91%EC%9D%80-agile-%EC%84%B1%EA%B3%B5%EA%B8%B0-1238c81f33dc#.s4pjmfy1s
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러갑니다 수고하시어요!!!
<twinsen^x> http://ubuntupodcast.org/?s=korea
<twinsen^x> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/method-2-giant-ubuntu
<samahui_x> 닌텐도 스위치가 나오긴 했는데...
<samahui_x> 역시 국내는 정발이 아니다보니 가격도 그렇고
<samahui_x> 초기모델은 강화유리가 아니라 도킹에 끼울때 기스도 나는거 같고...
<samahui_x> 게임도 몇개 없고... 그중 몇개가 정말 좋은게임이지만...
<samahui_x> 결국 우선 패스네요
<HolyKnight> http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/news/nboard/4/?n=70184
<drake_kr> 롬팩으로 회귀했다면서요?
<samahui_x> 회귀라기 보다는... 닌텐도 미니 게임기 컨셉에 도킹을 통한 콘솔게임기 느낌인지라.. 3DS에서의 롬팩을 그대로 쓴다고 보면 될듯해요. 그리고 롬팩이 복사가 좀 더 어렵죠
<drake_kr> 그놈의 롬팩성애는 알아줘야 할거 같네요
<drake_kr> CDROM이 나온 상황에서 롬팩 밀다가 망할뻔 한 회사잖아요..
<pchero_work> 롬팩이 내구성이 강해서가.. 아닐까 싶어요.
<drake_kr> 일단은 속도가 제일 컸었죠.. 그때는..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-17
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 컴터 사야 되는데
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하새요
<drake_kr> Ps4를 사자니.. ps3 처분을 어떻게 해야하나 싶고..
<lex_phone> 팔아요
<drake_kr> 으
<lex_phone> 제게 팔아요. 싸게~~~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 아니면 헐값에
<drake_kr> 그냥 팔아도 한 10만원 하던데요
<drake_kr> 이미 헐값
<lex_phone> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 문제는 역시 소프트죠
<drake_kr> 한 20개 되는데..
<lex_phone> 헉 많네요
<lex_phone> 그래서 얼마에 팔게요?
<drake_kr> 컨버트시켜주는것도 아니고요
<drake_kr> Ps4를 구입하는게 전제인데요..
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 소프트 2개때문에 20개를 버려야 하는건가
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 임수다
<imsu> 그만!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, lex_phone: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 문제는 20개 타이틀중에 엔딩 못본게 반이라는거죠...
<lex_phone> 전 ps4, xboxone 중 어떤 것을 할지 아직 결정을 못했어요.
<drake_kr> 걍 똥통으로 가보고싶어도 그쪽은 웬지 독점타이틀이..
<drake_kr> 스팀으로 할수있는게 대부분이라..
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐.. directx나 unity같은거 돌려보기에는 괜찮을거 같애요
<drake_kr> 불법복재도 잘 될거같고..
<lex_phone> 직업을 바꾸니 여기 오는게 쉽지 않네요. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 오 임수님이다
<drake_kr> 구임수에서 오임수가 됐어!?
<lex_phone> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아..
<bluedusk> 원래 오 임수님 아니였어요? 다들 임수님 오시면 오 임수다 그러던데요
<drake_kr> Dance central때문에 똥통 추천이요
<imsu> 이 따람들이 남의 고귀한(?) 성을 바꾸시넹 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 성은 아직 안바꿨어요...
<imsu> 저의 성정체성을 찾아주세요~~
<bluedusk> 그럴려면 오 임수양이다 라고 했어야죠
<drake_kr> 네
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 님 스터디는 언제부터 시작하시나요?
<bluedusk> +_____+
<drake_kr> 제껀 아마도 4월 8일
<bluedusk> 아니 수학 말구요 DNS 랑 메일...;
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<bluedusk> 아항 알겠습니다.
<imsu> 와우 수학도 해요?
<bluedusk> 전 못해요..; 제가 수학만 잘했어도..;
<bluedusk> 산수도 잘 못하고..;
<imsu> 저도 그닥 잘..
<drake_kr> 저는 컴맹이에요
<imsu> 맞아 현도형 컴퓨터 잘 못하더라
<imsu> 인정해 드림
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 저도 컴맹
<bluedusk> 컴터좀 잘했으면 좋겠어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 야부리맨
<imsu> 그르게 잘 들 좀 하지 그러셨어요~~
<imsu> (대화는 점점 이상하게 흘러가고.. 적막만이.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<imsu> 아 근데 현도형은 반성 좀 해야해요
<imsu> 예를 들어 내가 5일에 끝낼 수 있는 일을 이틀만에 끝내더라고요 ~ 난 반나절이면 충분할 줄 알았는데~~ 실력 부족인듯
<imsu> 반성하세요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> lex_phone, 게임을 많이 즐기실 거 같으면 엑스박스를 사시고, 아니시면 플스 사세요
<lex_phone> Work^Seony: 퇴직금 받았는데 아직 못사고 있어요. ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 이번 주말에 사야겠어요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 어제 게임 하나 엔딩봐서... 이젠 뭘해야하나 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 매드맥스 세일했는데
<bluedusk> 해보세요 평 좋던데요
<Work^Seony> 그거 나온지 꽤 오래됐잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 사실 집에서 4k모니터를 써서
<bluedusk> 최신겜 사양
<Work^Seony> 저는 게임을 4k보단 hdr로 보고싶은데, hdr 들어간건 가격대 자체가 다르더라구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 hdr 가격 떨어질 때까지 기다리려구요
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 문재인이 여성부 없애지않고 걍 발전시키는 쪽으로 한다네요
<samahui_> 맛있는 점심들 드시고 즐거운 불금 보내세요~
<razGon_KJ> 맛점 불금요
<razGon_KJ> 2주뒤에는 razGon_JJ로.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_> 광주에서 제주로 인가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 바람물질 여성부..
<razGon_KJ> 옙
<razGon_KJ> 광주에서 제주로.
<razGon_KJ> 오늘이 성 파트리치오의 날 이네요
<razGon_KJ> 일명 패트릭데이. 우리나라 입춘.
<drake_kr> 아 외장하드 아답타 사망..
<imsu> drake_kr: 그냥 장난~~!~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 불금들 보내시와요 ~~
<drake_kr> 드디어 내일이군요
<pchero_work> drake_kr: 내일 무슨 날인가요?
<drake_kr> 용산에서 술먹는날이요
<pchero_work> 아! 모임있던가요? 부럽습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여기 모임인데요
<pchero_work> 아, 전부터 말씀하시던 모임이었나 보네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 그저 부럽기만 합니다. 아직 오프로는 한번도 뵌적이 없어서 궁금합니다. 어떤 분들이신지.. ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 아 진짜 언제 술 마셔야 되는데.. 제가 내일은 고향에...
<ianychoi> 오늘은 답답해서 낮술하고 잤다가 지금 일어났어요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 굿
<ianychoi> 진짜 몇 년만에 낮술한건지.. 낮술할 때 기분은 최고드라구요
<drake_kr> 부모인식불가포션
<ianychoi> 사당역에서 부추삼겹살과 소주와 함께.. 아주 술이 잘 들어갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 방금 연어 먹으면서 술 한잔도 입에 안댔음
<ianychoi> 오 내일을 위한 절제인가요?
<drake_kr> 아니.. 걍 시어매가 있어서..
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋ 전 24시간 이후에 술 마시려구요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi> 원래 이틀 연속 안 마시기였는데
<ianychoi> 24시간 텀 두는걸로 변경을.... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 진현이랑도 봐야는데
<ianychoi> 오 좋네요
<drake_kr> 다음 토요일에 쳐들어갈까
<ianychoi> 4월 1일 끝나고?
<drake_kr> 그때도 좋고
<ianychoi> 네 형님 4월 1일, 15일
<ianychoi> 둘 다 끝나고 술 마시는걸로... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ê·¿
<ianychoi> +1
<drake_kr> 모니터 사야되는데..
<ianychoi> 전 컴퓨터 사야되는데.. 맥북은 비싼 거 같고.. 흠흠
<ianychoi> 인민에어 사야되나..
<drake_kr> Mvp가 설피스를 사야하지 않것음?
<ianychoi> 윽.. 일단 급하게 기존 맥북 데이터 백업을 해야 해서요
<ianychoi> 걍 싼 서피스를 살까... 흠
<ianychoi> 돈이 문제예요
<ianychoi> Taehee_Jang, 오 고문님 IRC에도 등장하시네요
<Taehee_Jang> ianychoi, 아 전 항상 로그인 하고는 있습니다^^
<Taehee_Jang> 다만 그냥 눈팅족일 뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋㅋ 눈팅하다가 밤탱될 수도 있는.. 전략이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 지금 4월 1일 실습을 위한 micro sd와 어댑터가 도착해서, 불량 여부 전수 조사하고 있습니다... ㅎㅎ;;
<ianychoi> 오오
<ianychoi> 월요일 아침에 한 번만 더 이야기 부탁요.. 라즈베리파이 아침에 꼭 갖고 나가야 되는데 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 다행히 모객은 잘 된거같은데, 컨텐츠가 역시...
<Taehee_Jang> 넵 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 오늘도 PTG 회의 하셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 근데 참가자분들.. 꼭 라즈베리파이3여야 하나요? 2면 안되나요?
<Taehee_Jang> 2이어도 상관없습니다!
<Taehee_Jang> 1만 아니면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 아 오늘은 미팅까진 아니고 일상스러운 IRC 역할인데..
<Taehee_Jang> 1은 좀... 많이 느려서요
<ianychoi> 음 집에 라즈베리2 하나가 어디에 있을텐데..
<Taehee_Jang> 오오...
<Taehee_Jang> 라즈베리2에 무선 USB랜만 꽂혀 있으면 됩니다.
<ianychoi> USB 유선랜? 무선랜?
<ianychoi> 이거.. 무선랜 카드 특성은 안 타려나요?
<Taehee_Jang> 원멘한건 거의 안타더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 오히려 micro sd가 약간 특성타구요 ㅎㅎ
<Taehee_Jang> 너무 싼 제품만 아니면 되더라구요
<ianychoi> 아하 오케잇. 라즈베리파이2 하나가 집에 있네요 ㅎ 4월 1일날 들구가야지 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 참고로 저 갖구 있는 파이3엔 무선랜카드 없을 거에요
<ianychoi> 걍 본체랑 GrovePi+ 킷만 있음료
<ianychoi> 있음요
<ianychoi> GrovePi+ 킷은 월요일에 안 가져가두 되죠?
<Taehee_Jang> 아 키트도 같이 부탁드립니다
<Taehee_Jang> 2인 1조로 사용할 예정입니다^^
<ianychoi> 아 키트도 쓰는구나 오케잇요
<Taehee_Jang> 넵 감사합니다^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-18
<ianychoi> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 네네 음 생각해보니 여기 채널은.. 호출에 익숙하지 않은 채널인가보군요
<ianychoi> 전 다른 채널 (오픈스택 인프라쪽)에서 호출하면서 대화하는게 일반적이다보니.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 이 날짜 이 시간에는 다들 컴퓨터 앞에 없어서 그렇지않나 싶네요
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎ 거긴 오후 3-4시쯤인 듯 하군요..
<Work^Seony> 네 여기는 금요일 3시 35분요
<ianychoi> 친구가 하와이가서 렌트했는데 방금 전화와서.. 차털이범에게 당했다고.. ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 엥 어쩌다요... 여기서 오래산 저도 한 번도 그런 적이 없었는데요
<ianychoi> 경찰서가서 police report 신청하구 오라고 했어요
<ianychoi> 차에 짐을 10분정도 잠시 두었는데
<Work^Seony> 보이는데다 뒀나보군요
<ianychoi> 그거보고 털이범이 창문깨서.. 가져갔나봐요. 여권 현금 등이 다 있어서.. 고생중인 거 같네요.
<ianychoi> 네네 미국은 진짜 차 안에서는 짐 절대 안 보이는 곳에 두어야.. (최소한 트렁크..)
<Work^Seony> 하긴 한국에서는 그렇게까진 안해도 되다보니 그럴 수 있겠군요
<ianychoi> Police report라도 잘 신청하고 와야 한국에서 여행자보험 도난품 처리에 도움이 될텐데 흠..
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 그게 상식이라 몸에 배어있거든요..
<ianychoi> 네네 아무래도 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 영사관 가면 여권은 재발급 잘 해줄 거에요
<ianychoi> 친구가 잘 처리 못하면 제가 다음 주에 살짝 머리아프겠군요.. ㅜㅠ
<ianychoi> 저도 렌트 하루 하긴 할꺼라.. 조심해야겠군요. 다음 주에 연락드리겠습니답!
<Work^Seony> 차 렌트하실 때 꼭 보험 풀로 하세요
<Work^Seony> 돈이 좀 들더라도 그게 제일 좋아요
<ianychoi> 아 넵! 예약을 했었나.. 다시 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고, 휘발유도 구입하는 걸로 하세요
<Work^Seony> 안그러면 나중에 다시 채워서 반납해야되는데 그건 좀 귀찮거든요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 휘발유 얼마 안해요
<ianychoi> COLLISION DAMAGE WAIVER FULL, EXTENDED PROTECTION, FUEL SERVICE OPTION 포함인걸로 했었네요 다행히..
<Work^Seony> 걍 선택사항 전부 포함하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 알라모 한국쪽서 가입하니 패키지가 있더라구요. 연료 full 이나 내비게이션 선택하는건데 전 연료 full을.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 여행 전 준비할 때 뭐 궁금하신 거 있으면 말씀하세요
<ianychoi> 네 그냥 며칠 전에 누가 그러더라구요. 옷도 걍 다 사라고..
<ianychoi> 노트북과 책 한권만 들고가야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그냥 반팔 반바지 있는거 들고오시면 되죠
<ianychoi> 아 날씨가 좋군요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 돈 들게 굳이 구입하실 필요가...
<ianychoi> 겨울옷 들고갈 뻔했네요..
<Work^Seony> 엥 겨울옷 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 1년 내내 봄 날씨 입니다
<ianychoi> 한국은 아직 추워서요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여긴 요즘 낮엔 덥기 시작해요
<Work^Seony> 밤엔 좀 서늘할 수 있는데, 어차피 남자분이시니...
<ianychoi> 아하 넵넵 ㅎ 크게 여행할 마음도 없어서.. 쉴 마음이라 이제 준비는 당일치기로 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> 금요일 일정 잘 마무리하시고 주말 잘 보내셔요~
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다.  즐거운 주말 되세요
<jasonKR> iany choi: 여기 체널은 호출에 덜 익숙한 것이 아니라, 방해 않하려고 조심조심한다고나 할까?요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요!
<jasonKR> autowiz_: 바쁘심?
<FriedChicken_> 흐므므므믐믐
<FriedChicken_> 6시 혜화역 까진 기록에 있는거 같은데
<FriedChicken_> 용산역 추푼녕감잦탕집이군요
<FriedChicken_> 감잦탕 ㅡㅠㅡ ....
<jasonKR> 15:57:09 <jasonKR> 토요일 18시 용산역 1 또는 2번 출구, 신용산역 5번 출구   "추풍령 감자탕"  02-792-1130
<FriedChicken_> 음 근에 용산역 추풍령 감자탕이 2016년 11월 기준으로 없네요
<FriedChicken_> 그 집 술집으로 바뀐거 같은데
<FriedChicken_> 설마 아무도 안보시진 않겠지;;;;
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 용산역이겠죠
<DarkCircle> 그러면 용산역 1-2번출구 계단에서 기다리겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 아니구나 도착하면 딱 시간되겠군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;
<jasonKR> "음 근에 용산역 추풍령 감자탕이 2016년 11월 기준으로 없네요" <--- Bull Shits !!
<DarkCircle> 아 참고로 요새 신용산역 근처 맛집은 오래된 밥집 아니면 대로변으로 가야(..)
<DarkCircle> 아니면 용던 거리 뒤쪽으로 가면 좀 있긴 하겠죠
<DarkCircle> 칼국수 집이라거나 ..
<drake_kr> 대충 이동하더라도 용산역에서 뵙죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 용산역으로 가면 되는건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<jasonKR> ㅋㅋㅋ 왜 자꾸만 다른 말씀들?
<jasonKR> 15:57:09 <jasonKR> 토요일 18시 용산역 1 또는 2번 출구, 신용산역 5번 출구   "추풍령 감자탕"  02-792-1130
<jasonKR> 같은 말씀인가?
<drake_kr> 같은 이야기죠.. 저 30분째 버스 기다리는 중이요.. 좀 늦을거 같습니다..
<drake_kr> 후... 버스탔다..
<drake_kr> 아 게임하고싶다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 지하철 탔습니다.
<drake_kr> 후라이드!
<drake_kr> 저도 용던 도착
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 도착했습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어디쪽으로 가면 되나요?
<drake_kr> 저랑 DarkCircle 은 광장이요
<drake_kr> 아 제 전화번호는 010-9890-2048
<jasonKR> 야 콱  ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네?
<jasonKR> 난 1800  모임장소 도착
<jasonKR> 광장에서 뭐해요?
<drake_kr> 기다려요
<jasonKR> 도착했으믄 접선 장소로   각자 알아서 헤쳐 모여하는 거지 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 접선장소가 공중분해상태인데요
<jasonKR> 전번'만 있으면 찾아야....상호도 줬구만...    1분 지각에 1천원씩 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Kalt_> 아아
<Kalt_> 아아아
<Kalt_> 누구누구 있어여
<Kalt_> ?
<Kalt_> 그 님들 혹시 리눅스 민트에서 GRUB 복구하려면 어떻게 해야하나요??
<Kalt_> 그 뭐시기 복구툴도 써봤지만 라이브에서 안깔리더군요 ㅠㅠ
<Kalt_> 민트가 우분투 기반이라서
<Kalt_> 좀 도움요청하러 왔네여
<Kalt_> 안녕하셍숑
<Kalt_> 안뇽해세여
<twinsen^x> sudo softwareupdate -l
<CloudChicken> 감사히 먹었습니다 ㅡㅠㅡ 츄릅
<ViTZrO> 이시간 쫄 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tOD6E0nE/20170316_180048.jpg
<ViTZrO> 짤
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1smLFrhd/IMG_0333.JPG
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VoOcEqB5/IMG_0334.JPG
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vR8wSBMr/IMG_0126.jpg https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NLGO1m3N/IMG_0127.jpg https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/S8D3HIAg/IMG_0128.jpg https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wBA1sHyc/IMG_0129.jpg https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZvKeMz1o/IMG_0130.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DN8V3UsS/IMG_0131.jpg https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0AQunkTz/IMG_0132.jpg
<ircCloud^Seony> 사진 보니까 성태는 살이 더 찐거 같네
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-19
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요!
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 헐ㅎㅎ 맞습니다 더 쪘죠..
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 윈도우 배쉬셸에서 맥os 에 터미널로 붙을때 화면에 제가 치는 글씨가 안보이는 현상 겪으신분이나 해결책 아시는분 있으신가요?
<gtraccoon> is it works?
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> (__)
<HolyKnight> vCPU가 가상 시퓨인가유?
<drake_kr> 네
<HolyKnight> ㄳㄳ
<soyeomul> 크롬북 모니터를 깨끗이 닦고나니깐
<soyeomul> 속도가 더 빨라진 느낌이 나요
<HolyKnight> 오 좋네유
<soyeomul> 홀리님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 크롬북에 우분투 깔았오요
<soyeomul> 12.04
<soyeomul> 해상도를 어떻게 확인하는지 몰라서
<soyeomul> 헤매이고 있어요
<soyeomul> 3264x2448
<soyeomul> 이게 해상도인가바여
<soyeomul> 2011년 6월경 출시한 모델 삼성 크롬북 시리즈 5
<soyeomul> 코드네임 "Alex"
<soyeomul> 폰트 다 지우고 구글 노토 폰트만 올렸어요 우분투에다가요
<soyeomul> 폰트가 하나로 통일되니 조으네요
<HolyKnight> https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.05192
<soyeomul> 구석기님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 저자가 다 한국사람이네요!
<soyeomul> PDF 파일을 내려받아서 열었더니 다 영어
<soyeomul> 그림만 쭈우욱 구경했지요~
<soyeomul> 사람 얼굴이 많이 나와서
<soyeomul> 생물학 논문인가 싶기도 하구요
<soyeomul> 하하;
<soyeomul> 뭔지 모를 수학 공식도 나오는거 보니!
<soyeomul> 생물학 논문은 아니군요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 대단해보이는 논문!
<soyeomul> 만세!
<soyeomul> 내일은
<soyeomul> 거세 6마리 출하합니다
<soyeomul> 아침 일찍 소 싣는 차가 옵니다
<soyeomul> 오면
<soyeomul> 소를 싣습니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 전 인사하면 끝나지요
<soyeomul> 등급 잘 받고나면 입금이 되고
<soyeomul> 그러면 또 소여물을 주고
<soyeomul> 잘 시간이 된거 같아요
<soyeomul> 모두들 수고하셔요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<HolyKnight> 그 논문
<HolyKnight> 머신러닝관련있어유
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 잠?
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡
<HolyKnight> 할룽
<HolyKnight> 잘 준비했쥬
<HolyKnight> ê·¸...
<HolyKnight> 예전의 영국 처자는
<HolyKnight> 어케 되었나유?
<HolyKnight> 잠깐 놀러왔다는...
<HolyKnight> 본가로 돌아갔으려나유
<ahoops> 흠
<ahoops> 영국처자라고 하면..
<ahoops> 예예,,, 그친구..
<ahoops> 종종 연락하고 그래요. 잘살아요 =3
<ahoops> 하지만, 이젠 여친림이 계시기때문에 함부로 언급하고 그러면 혼납니다.
<ahoops> 어머님이 이미 며느리로 선언하셔서 더 이상 여지가 없기때문이 아니고요..현실이 그래요..는 더 아니구요 ㅡ크
<ahoops> 사실 갠적으로 좀더 가까웠던 친구는 캘리포냐놈?인데 그것도 묻어야해서  더 이상 언급은;;;
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 요즘 잘지내요?
<HolyKnight> 네
<ahoops> 그냥 그렇게 채널에 뿌리고 댕기시고 똑같으시죠?
<HolyKnight> 허여친 생기셨나유
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 그츄
<HolyKnight> 웹스텐다즈 채널을
<HolyKnight> 여전히 본녀가 지키고 있쥬
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡의 빈자리가
<HolyKnight> 크더라구유
<ahoops> 흠.
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 제가 거기에 맨땅으로 한번 시작해볼라했는데
<ahoops> 그냥 뭐..항상 쭈욱 맨땅조차도 없는거죠?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 몇년 지났어도 걍 쭉 없는거자나요? ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ahoops> 근데 제가 볼때는 맨땅이 제일 중요한거같아요
<ahoops> 그 머냐 기본기.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 기본기가 딴게 아니고..
<ahoops> 원서 딱 보고 거기에 나와있는 차례들에 있는 단어들..
<HolyKnight> 그런가유
<ahoops> 그 단어들만 이해해도 절반이상은 먹는거 아닌가 싶어요
<ahoops> 왜 그렇게 생각하냐면요.
<HolyKnight> 네
<ahoops> 질문들을 막 하자나요?
<ahoops> 그때 질문을 하고 싶으면 자기가 뭘 질문해야하는지를 알아야하는데
<ahoops> 그 자체가 쉽지 않거든요.
<ahoops> 글구 공부하고난 다음에 질문이 가능한건데
<ahoops> 그정도의 공부를 안해버리고 질문해버리면
<ahoops> 원서에 나와있는 그 단어들을 안쓰고는 질문이 안되자나요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 아는게 있어야 질문이 가능한거네유
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 결과적으로 질문 그 자체가 이해가 힘들어지는것..
<HolyKnight> gㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 전 뭐 사실 공부안하고 살아서요.
<ahoops> 별로 관심업서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 비행기로
<HolyKnight> 책 주문하시자나유
<ahoops> 근데 막 하고 싶을때 많아요 쳇
<HolyKnight> 한국에 있는 책을...
<HolyKnight> 본녀도
<HolyKnight> 여러가지 하고 싶은데
<HolyKnight> 자꾸 미뤄지더군유
<ahoops> 흠
<HolyKnight> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g231AZ9sTGU
<ahoops> 한국살면 진짜로 직업이 없어서 서점에서 어퍼져서 책만 읽고 살았을지도 =
<ahoops> 생계는 와이프 니가 책임져라!! =3
<HolyKnight> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I38iWvZLkIQ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 거기에
<HolyKnight> 여전히 보디가드 고용하고 있나유?
<ahoops> 요즘 딱히 그런거 없습니다.
<ahoops> 와이프 베프가 경찰이라 전화 한통화하면 상황종료됩니다.
<HolyKnight> 와이프가
<HolyKnight> 필리핀계인가유
<ahoops> 네네 필리피나에요.
<HolyKnight> 국제결혼이네유
<HolyKnight> 영어로 대화하시나유
<ahoops> 넹..
<ahoops> 영어+따갈로그+한국어+일롱고
<HolyKnight> ㄷㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 살짝살짝씩 4개 섞어서 하는데 영어로 대부분합니다
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 보라카이 해변인가유
<ahoops> 비치에서 1분 떨어져있어요.
<ahoops> 2분인가;; 1분일듯;
<ahoops> 술먹고 기어가면 한 2분..
<HolyKnight> 기억나네유
<HolyKnight> 그떄 맥주와 맥북을 가지고
<HolyKnight> 썬텐을 즐기셨지유
<ahoops> 비치에서 별짓다하는데요..
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 근데 요즘은 음..
<ahoops> 딱히 그런거 안합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 정확히는 그런거 못합니다 이제.
<HolyKnight> 왜유
<ahoops> 종업원..삐끼들 땅주인들 업체주인들 전부..
<ahoops> 다 동네사람들이라서요.
<ahoops> 말건네고 그런거 별로 안좋아해요.
<ahoops> 사이가 안좋은게 아니고 피곤해요 아주 그냥 ㅡㅡ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ahoops> 요즘은 음 농장할라고 작정했어요.
<ahoops> 보라카이가 좋긴한데요. 너무 피곤하기도 해요.
<ahoops> 모든게 다 돈 문제로 귀결되기때문에 피곤해요..
<ahoops> 그래서 농장해볼라고 땅 알아보러 맨날 왔다갔다 합니다
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 뭐 농사하실건디유
<HolyKnight> 다방면의 필드전문가이신데
<HolyKnight> 농장에 전념하시는건가유
<ahoops> 흠
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 요즘 다시 공부하고 싶어서 죽겠는데요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 그런갸
<HolyKnight> 유
<ahoops> 아죽 죽겠어요.
<HolyKnight> 무슨 공부유?
<ahoops> 아무거나요.
<HolyKnight> 쉴때
<HolyKnight> 하고싶은 공부하면
<HolyKnight> 되지 않나유
<HolyKnight> 농장공부
<ahoops> 하고싶은 공부가 너무 많아서 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 그럼 순서를 정하고
<ahoops> 너무 많은것도 문제고요.
<HolyKnight> 공부하면 되겠쥬
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 그 하나하나의 공부가 전부 평생 꼬라박아도 부족해보여서 문제에요.
<HolyKnight> 하
<HolyKnight> 탐구열이
<HolyKnight> 강하시군유
<ahoops> 강하죠.
<HolyKnight> 그럼 완벽한 공부법을 한번 보세유
<ahoops> 이게 사실 와이프가 없을때는 여자문제빼고는 이런생각안했으니까요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 본적업지만 평이좋은거같아유
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 개인시간이
<HolyKnight> 부족해져서
<HolyKnight> 그런가유
<ahoops> 개인시간은 충분하지싶어요.
<ahoops> 단지 무슨짓을 하고 살거냐 이게 문제같아요.
<ahoops> 닭 키울라고하는데 닭도 인생한판이긴한데.
<ahoops> 욕심이 많은거죠뭐
<ahoops> 돈도 벌어야 밥도 먹고 술도 먹자나요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ahoops> 와이프가 버는것도 사실 충분한데요.
<ahoops> 부족하기도 하고요.
<ahoops> 제가 벌어보고싶기도하고요.
<ahoops> 또, 약간 여유를 가지고 싶기도하고요.
<ahoops> 그래서 닭을 키울까해요.
<ahoops> 육계 말구 달걀만 팔라구하는데,
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 공장식으로 하기는 싫구 그냥 산에다가 닭들 풀구 니들 살아라,,글구 닭걀 수거할께
<ahoops> 이렇게 한번 할라구해요.
<HolyKnight> 좋군유
<ahoops> 좋지 않아요.
<ahoops> 제가 야채 좋아하느데요.
<ahoops> 야채 농장을 하고싶은데 감당이 안되서 달결부터 하는거에요 쳇
<ahoops> 이렇게 말씀드리면 거부감이 든다는거 아는데요.
<ahoops> 현실적으로 말씀을 드리면요.
<ahoops> 김치담글때 배추랑 뭐랑해서 담그면 20만원정도 드는것같아요. 여기에서요.
<ahoops> 한달에 20만원은 들어요 김치값으로요.
<ahoops> 근데 이게 배추김치면 20정도고요. 깻잎김치면 100만원이 넘어요...;;;
<ahoops> 가로세로 30*20센치에 높이가 20센치정도되는 함에 깻잎깊치 담그면 백만원 넘더라구요.
<ahoops> 양념빼구 깻잎값만요.
<ahoops> 그래서 야채먹을려구 야채농장 지을려구하는데, 돈이 너무 많이 들어서 닭부터 하는거에요.
<ahoops> 아직멀었죠뭐;
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ahoops> 한국이면 야채농사가 잘되는데..
<HolyKnight> 거기서 수익이 좋은걸로 하시쥬
<ahoops> 여긴 적도라서 야채농사할려면 2km이상 올라가야 야채가 자라요.
<HolyKnight> 위치가 문제군유
<ahoops> 적도에 2키로산이면 길도없고 전기도 없어요.
<ahoops> 그래서 전기깔고 길만들고 산에다 농장만들라면 자금이 너무 딸려서요.
<ahoops> 차선책으로 닭부터 시작하는중에요
<ahoops> 너무 맨땅이라 한국가고싶을때도 많은데요.
<drake_kr> 흠
<ahoops> 채널에 대개 많은 분들 계시지만 모르겠어요 사실.
<ahoops> 저도 40넘었고 (흑)
<drake_kr> 머신러닝은 결국 gene 알고리듬 말하는건가
<ahoops> 인공지능파트는 저는 아는게 없지만 결국은 철학적인 부분과 컴터싸이언스의 결합인것같아요.
<drake_kr> 철학적인 부분 없는듯요
<drake_kr> 비전문가들이 모르니까 끼워넣는거..
<ahoops> 개인적으로 더 정확하게는, 누가 더 기존의 철학자들 또는 그걸 뛰어넘는 획기적인 개념을 제시하던간에
<ahoops> 컴터가 이해할수있는 컴터싸이언스안에 녹일수있는 어떤걸 제시할수있느냐의 문제로 보여요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 늦은 시간까지 다들 계시는군요.
<drake_kr> 음
<ahoops> Feren^IRCCloud: (__)
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 본녀자러감당
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 잘자요 마암~
<HolyKnight> ㅂㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 결국 머신러닝은 gene algorithm.
<drake_kr> 클라우드는 vm
<drake_kr> 어떠한 철학적인 내용도 녹아들어가있지 않죠
<ahoops> 흠, 흥미있는 떡밥이군요.
<drake_kr> 이름만 바꿔부르는것 뿐인데 머라머라하는거 보면 참..
<drake_kr> 아무것도 모르면서 길게 설명할 수 있는 사람들이 부럽네요
<ahoops> 그 부럽다는 말씀은 예를 들어주시면서 장황스럽게? 말씀주시면 한층 이해가 편할것같은데요.
<drake_kr> 그냥.. 비전문가들 글이 장황해서요
<ahoops> 그 비전문가들 예는 어떤건가요.
<drake_kr> 코드 한줄 안 짜보고 블로깅하는 사람들.
<drake_kr> '머신러닝은 이런 것이다'라면서 몇페이지나 되는 글을 쓰는 사람들..
<ahoops> 코드 한줄 짜본적 오래되어서 말씀드리는건 아니구요. 오해하지마세요. 제 논점은 이래요.
<ahoops> 제가 인공지능이라는 말을 접할때는요.
<ahoops> 일감으로는 인간의 사고자체를 논하는것처럼 들려요.
<ahoops> 그 오랜세월동안 인간의 사고를 논하는 철학(종류는 많죠)을 부정하는 경우는 맞지 않아보여요.
<ahoops> 맞지 않다고한다면, 새로운 그 어떤 철학적 사고 또는 그것을 제시할수있는 무엇이 필요하거든요.
<ahoops> 그래서 말씀드린게 철학적 개념들 + 컴터 싸이언스정도의 용어로 말씀드린거에요.
<ahoops> 또 이건 제 지극히 개인적인 관점인데요.
<ahoops> 아직은 저 두 부분을 예쁘게 이을수있는 어떤것이 나온것으로 보이지 않아요.
<drake_kr> 인공지능에 머신러닝이 들어가는건가요? 머신러닝에 인공지능이 들어가는건가요?
<ahoops> 제 생각에는 단어의 문제로 보여요.
<drake_kr> 네. Machine Learning이라는 신조어에 대해서 이야기하고 있죠.
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 그부분이 명료하지 않아보여요.
<drake_kr> 네. 그래서 하는 얘기에요
<ahoops> 드레끼님은 어떻게 생각하세요.
<ahoops> 흔히말하는 AI라는게 강한 인공지능? 그정도를 말씀하시는건가요?
<drake_kr> 저는 ai에 대해서 이야기한적이 없는데요
<ahoops> 하지만 머신러닝자체가 AI와 뗄수없는 상황이자나요?
<drake_kr> 머신러닝이나 여타 신조어들에 대한 분석이 장황한것이 불편하다. 죠
<drake_kr> 음.. 머신러닝이나 여타 신조어들에 대한 장황한 분석이 불편하다. 에요
<ahoops> 머신러닝이라면 그 결과물이 어느정도의 결과물이 최종결과물이냐에 따라서 그 단어의 의미가 달라지는 경우가 발생하지 않을까요.
<ahoops> 공장에서 딱 그정도로 움직이는데 필요한 정도의 머신러닝과 인간사고자체를 극복해버리는 머신러닝..그 결과물의 차이처럼요.
<drake_kr> 애시당초 그런거랑은 상관없잖아요.. 단지 툴일 뿐인데..
<drake_kr> 핵융합 기술이 전쟁도구가 되느냐 발전소에 들어가느냐 같은 얘기 같고요.
<ahoops> 말씀하신부분은 약간 예가 안맞는것같구요.
<ahoops> 그리고 딱히 그부분에 대해서 더 깊이 가고싶지는 않은데요.
<ahoops> 이부분은 짚어보고싶어요.
<ahoops> 언제나 알고리즘이나 기술적인 부분이나 그런부분을 말씀하실때는요.
<ahoops> 보통 IRC에서 이야기할때 고민안하는데, 오늘은 술먹어서 말씀못드리겠네요.
<ahoops> 공부가 부족해서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 앗
<drake_kr> 야밤에 불편한 이야기일수 있죠. 그런 얘기는.
<ahoops> 술먹어서 까칠한? 성격이 확 나와나봐요
<ahoops> 죄송해요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 인공지능에서 강한놈이냐 약한놈이냐, 또 그걸 구현하는게 저런 알고리듬이냐 이런놈이냐
<ahoops> 흠. 아직 완성안된기술이고 또 완성된다면 그 완성된 모습이
<ahoops> 인간의 사고를 예쁘게 컴터가 이해할수있수있는 어떤 모습으로 서술가능한 녀석이라는게 제 생각이구요.
<drake_kr> 네... 그건 BIC같은 기술이겠지요..
<ahoops> 그러러면 반드시 철학적인 부분이 필요하다는게 제 생각이였느네 단어상?으로 부정해버리시니 확 달아오른것같아요.
<drake_kr> 음.. AI라면 철학적인 부분이 들어갈 필요가 있죠. 하지만
<drake_kr> 머신 러닝이라는것에서는 전혀 필요가 없거든요.
<drake_kr> 머신러닝이 AI에 필요불가결한 요소라고 해도요
<drake_kr> 단지 AI를 구축하는 하나의 Tool이고, 그 내용은 결국 Gene Algorithm이었다. 라는게 제 주장이고
<drake_kr>  그 신조어 하나를 본인도 알지 못하면서 개발자들한테 '그게 요즘 트렌드다'라고 말하고 다니는 사람들이 싫어서 이런 얘기가 나오는 거구요.
<ahoops> 흠 넹.
<ahoops> 머신러닝->그냥 기술적인부분,
<drake_kr> 네. 서로 다른걸 보고 이야기하고 있었던 것 뿐이죠.
<ahoops> 근데 잘모르는데 기술적인부분을 정치적으로 해석해버리며 업으로 삼는 사람들을 까고싶으신거죠?
<drake_kr> 정치적이라기보다는.. 그 기술적인 부분을 덮어두고 혼란스럽게 장황한 글을 쓰는 사람들이요.
<ahoops> 네..
<drake_kr> 정치색이 들어갈 수 있는 기술도 있긴 하죠 뭐.. 전쟁에서 아군을 구하는 로봇이라던가..
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 기술도 어렵고 철학도 어렵고 쳇
<ahoops> 저한테는 넘사벽인듯하군요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 기술쪽을 어렵게 만드는 사람들을 부정하는거라서..
<drake_kr> 기술 자체는 결국 몇가지 수식으로 수렴하니까요..
<ahoops> 네네 이해했어요.
<drake_kr> 예를 들면.. Cloud는 한마디로 설명이 가능하거든요..
<ahoops> drake_kr님은 어떤부분이 더 난해할것같으세요?
<ahoops> 철학적인부분과 기술적인부분요. 사실상 같은 질문인데요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 난해함이라면.. 당연히 철학이 난해하다고 할 수 있겠지요..
<ahoops> 사고없이 로직이 만들어질순없으니 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 철학은 가끔.. 불가능한 것에 대해 이야기하기도 하니까..
<ahoops> 기술적인것도 그렇자나요!
<drake_kr> 기술은 문제 해결 방법에 대한 제시인 거구요..
<drake_kr> '금고를 열기 위해서는 열쇠가 필요하다' '아니다 절단기도 가능하다' '절단기로 열리는 금고는 한정되어 있다' 이런게 기술 이야기죠..
<ahoops> 20년전에 기술적으로 불가능하다는것을 지금은 편안하게 이용하고 있다면 그 20년전에 기술자는 불가능하다고 말했겠죠. 하지만 20년전의 철학자도 불가능하다고했을까요.
<drake_kr> 철학적인 이야기는 '좀 더 많은 사람을 살려야 한다' '그럼 어떻게?' '의료 기술의 발전이 필요한가? 전쟁 억제가 필요한가?' 이런게 철학인거 같고요
<ahoops> 만약 지금 그게 가능하다면 기술자가 잘한걸까요 철학자가 잘한걸까요.
<ahoops> 네.
<drake_kr> 기술이 베이스가 되는건 아닌것 같은데요. 철학이 베이스라면 이해가 가지만. 즉, 가정 자체가 맞지 않는다는거죠..
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 저희가 사실 뭐가 맞다 틀리다를 말하는건 아니죠?
<drake_kr> 그게 철학이죠
<drake_kr> 기술은 맞고 틀린게 좀 정확하고.. 그래서 전 둘이 섞이는걸 극도로 싫어하죠..
<ahoops> 네네.
<drake_kr> 어떻게 살아야 잘 사는것인가에 대한 정답은 없지만
<ahoops> 쭙
<drake_kr> 예를 들자면, 20Mhz짜리 SoC를 이용해서 WiFi 공유기를 만든다면, 어느 언어를 써야 하고 어떤 안테나를 써야 할지는 거의 정확하게 나오죠..
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 근데 그건 논리적인 이야기자나요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 저같은 사람은 Machine Learning이 뜨는 이규가 Tensorflow때문이구나. 그래서 Tensorflow가 뭐지? 아 결국 옛날 기술 우려먹기구나. 근데 저사람들은 왜 그렇게 이야기하지? 라는 식으로 생각하게 되니까요
<ahoops> 으흠~
<ahoops> 언어의 차이군요.
<drake_kr> Machine Learning으로 무엇을 할 수 있는가? 라면 그런 철학적인 내용이 오고가는게 맞는데, 'Machine Learning'이 무엇인가? 라고 하면 제 방법이 맞을거에요 아마.
<ahoops> 예쁘게 표현하신것같아요 짝짝.
<ahoops> 언어의 차이에요 훙
<drake_kr> Cloud로 무엇을 할 수 있는가?와 Cloud란 무엇인가?는 완전 다르죠
<ahoops> 네네 이해했어요.
<ahoops> 근데 저는 이렇게 이해한거죠.
<drake_kr> 후자의 경우 전 한 문장으로 설명이 가능해요
<ahoops> ai관련해서 그걸 구현하는것에 대해서 그 어떤것이라해도 철학적 요소가 없이는 구현불가능한건 당연한건데..왜 그걸 한낱 일개 네임드 gene해서 말뚝을 박아버리느냐 이렇게 느껴버려서요.
<ahoops> 욱해버린거에요.
<drake_kr> 근데 전 '왜 AI를 얘기하는거지? Machine Learning 이야기 하고 있는건데' 라고 생각했지요
<ahoops> 생각해보니 context를 제가 잘 이해를 못해버린것같네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 제가 좀 훅 들어가는걸로 유명하니까요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 훅 들어가시면 좋죠.
<ahoops> 단지 같이 대화하시는분을 만났을때 마짱까면서 서로 윈윈하는 상대를 만나는게 어려울뿐.
<drake_kr> 아무튼 Cloud는 'Server에 올라가는 Virtual Machine의 관리 프로그램' 이에요. Cloud로 뭘 할거냐는 관심이 거의 없죠.
<ahoops> 근데 드레끼님은 직업이 뭐에요?
<ahoops> 엔지니어세요?
<drake_kr> 뭐, 관점이 다른건 이해하고, 서로 말 끊기만 안하면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 에이 그러면 안되요
<drake_kr> 네 엔지니어라서 이런 사고방식이죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 끊어버리고 닫아버리면 자기도 닫혀요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 사실, 자연대쪽하고도 좀 마찰이 있기도 하고요.
<ahoops> 제가 이렇게 말씀드릴자격은 없는데요. 그건 맞는말같아요. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 음 자연대면..드레끼님 실수하셨는대요(친구버젼)
<drake_kr> ((((공학 vs 자연과학자) vs 디자이너) vs 영업) vs 사장)
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 명료하시군요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 허구헌날 으르렁대지만 영업이 언제 싸웠냐는 듯이 한팀
<drake_kr> 허구헌날 으르렁대지만 영업이 등장하면 언제 싸웠냐는듯이 한팀이 되는
<ahoops> 드레끼님->영업팀
<ahoops> 드래끼님->따장님
<ahoops> 이렇게 뭐 길이 틀려진다해도 뭐;;;
<drake_kr> 헐 제 멤버중에 그런 멤버도 있었군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 언젠가는 사내정치에 신물이 나실듯해요.
<drake_kr> 사내정치용 머리가 따로 있죠..
<ahoops> 일이 피곤한게 아니고 사내정치가 피곤한것.
<drake_kr> 사내정치 모드
<ahoops> 전 개인적으로 마지작 회사생활을 사내정치로 접어썽요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 사내정치 모드는 일 잘하면 신경 쓸 필요가 없어요..
<drake_kr> '아 그럼 그쪽팀에서 하시던가요. 우리팀 손 뗍니다?'
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 손뗍니다 그러면 그것도 사내정치에요.
<ahoops> 그걸 빠져나오는 유일한 방법은..
<ahoops> 개발자 자체가 오너가 되는길뿐에요.
<drake_kr> 없어요. 자영업 해도 사내정치 합니다
<ahoops> 그럼 스트레스는 좀 줄죠 ㅡ크
<drake_kr> 음.. 사내정치모드로 보면, 사장님이 되어도 단지 사내정치에서 포식자의 입장이 되는것 뿐이고요..
<drake_kr> 제 경우 Super 을이 되는게 가장 좋아요
<drake_kr> 사장님도 못 건드리는 팀장
<ahoops> 네 전적으로 동감합니다.
<ahoops> 그래도..
<ahoops> 출근은 해야하자나요.
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 전 밤새고 출근하면 되는데
<ahoops> 모든 정책 다 거품물로 내 맘대로 해도..
<ahoops> 한두마디는 출근해서 말씀드리구;;
<drake_kr> 저야 뭐 슈퍼을이니 괜찮지만요..
<ahoops> 그 한두마디가 애매해질때면 사내정치 느끼는거구요;;
<drake_kr> 아. 전 그런 경우가 별로 없어서요.
<ahoops> 그래요?
<ahoops> 우앙..
<drake_kr> 일단 그쪽 입장에서 생각하고 납득 시키면 되는거지만.. 잘 안되는거긴 하죠..
<ahoops> 안되긴하는데 밀어부치면 대부분 되죠?
<drake_kr> 단, 몇시간이 걸려도 납득시킬 자신이 있어야 하죠.. 마라톤 회의를 한다고 해도..
<ahoops> 그 몇시간! 마라톤 회의!로 시간을 낭비해버리면 관철되건 안된건간에, 일보다 피곤하자나요?
<drake_kr> 엔지니어적인 작업에서 판단에 따른 결과 예측은 어느정도 나오기때문에..
<drake_kr> 데이터로 밀면 어떻게 할 방법이 없죠.
<ahoops> 드레끼님 그렇게 피곤해하시는거랑 코딩하던 서버만지던 밤새 사람 안만나고 혼자 행복해하시면서
<ahoops> 흠.
<drake_kr> 결국 일도 덜 하고 좋은 결과를 얻기 위한거니깐 마라톤 회의를 하든 뭘 하든 제맘대로 하는게 편하죠
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 똑같애 똑같애~~
<ahoops> 인생은 피곤한거죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 인생 편하게 사는 방법을 30년간 고민해 왔는데
<drake_kr> 그런 방법은 없습니다
<ahoops> 근데 코딩하고 idc가서 새벽에 혼자 서버세팅하고 담배하나 피우고 그렇게 사는게 더 좋긴하시죠?
<ahoops> ㅋ_ㅋ
<ahoops> (돈문제떠나서요) =3
<drake_kr> 사실.. idc 갈 일 없는 회사라..
<drake_kr> 코드 짜는거 직접 안하고 시키는게 더 편해요 저는..
<ahoops> 흠.
<drake_kr> 제가 그다지 사람한테 일 시키고 기대하는 편이 아니라서.. 그게 서로 편한거 같애요
<ahoops> 혹시 연세가 어떻게 되세요?
<drake_kr> 전 1980년생입니다
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 관리자로 가시는군요.
<drake_kr> 회사에서는 별로 그럴 생각은 없어보이지만 말이죠..
<ahoops> 저는 사실 십년은 안되었지만 현업에서 손뗀지 오래라서요
<ahoops> 그렇다고 관리자로서 성공한것도 아니구요(체질상 안맞아요 ㅋ)
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐 성공한것도 아니고요
<ahoops> 저는 74년생에요.
<ahoops> 개발자로서 탑클라스도 아니구요
<ahoops> 관리자로서는 더더욱 아니구요.
<drake_kr> 저랑 같은 하늘사랑 세대시군요
<ahoops> 단지 흠.
<ahoops> 큭
<drake_kr> 물론 그전까지 BBS라는걸 하셨겠지만..
<ahoops> 원하느게 있다면, 좀더 공부를 해보고싶은 욕심이 심하긴해요.
<drake_kr> 전 그래서 스터디같은걸 개설해서 하곤 하죠..
<ahoops> 죄송한데요 BBS가 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 하이텔 천리안 나우누리요
<ahoops> 하늘사랑 뭐 해서 피씨통신 그런거요? ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그때 한참 하셨을거 아녜요
<ahoops> 흠.
<ahoops> ㅋ
<ahoops> 이런건 소주 한잔 마시구요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 많이가 아니구 항상 접속해있었죠.
<drake_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC_%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD_%EC%BB%A4%EB%AE%A4%EB%8B%88%ED%8B%B0_%EC%8A%A4%ED%84%B0%EB%94%94_%EB%AA%A9%EB%A1%9D 여기서 제가 주관한 스터디가 8개네요
<ahoops> 전화세 딸리면 노가다하구요.
<drake_kr> 곧 dns 메일서버 스터디 들어갈거구요
<ahoops> 그래서 노가다하기실어서 대학교 인터넷망 전화선 통째로 끌어와서 밤마다 파티했구요.
<ahoops> 뭐 그 당시엔 그랫어용 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 모뎀은 싹 끌어와서 피시에 다 연결하고
<ahoops> 일단 고퍼부터 조지고 ftp로 무한 다운로드
<ahoops> 문서는 닥치는데로 다 받어!!
<ahoops> 근데 다 영어.
<ahoops> 저는 그때 영어공부했습니다 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 커널컴팔한번할라구요;;
<drake_kr> 전 디아블로 하면서..
<ahoops> 저도 디아라면 치를 떱니다.
<drake_kr> 영어공부는 스타랑 디아하면서..
<ahoops> 네트웍필요하자나요.
<drake_kr> 12년간의 공부가 헛된일이라는걸 알게 됐죠
<ahoops> 그때 네트웍 디아로 어캐해볼라고 발악했어요
<drake_kr> 영어가 그렇게 어려운게 아니었다는 것도..
<drake_kr> 그냥 아는 단어 나열하면 다 알아듣는데;
<ahoops> 문서는 어렵지 않은데, 영어는 어려워요 =3
<drake_kr> 우리나라 영어 교육이 문제가 있는거죠 뭐..
<ahoops> 딱딱한 영어는쉬운데 그이상가면 고민해가면서 읽어야해요;;
<ahoops> lisp공부할때 문서들이 딱딱한 책보다는..
<drake_kr> 뭐 스타나 디아블로 하면서 고민할만한 영어를 하겠어요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 농담식으로 턱턱 던지는 문장들이 많아서 좌절할때도 많아요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> wow your strategy is good! i resign
<drake_kr> 뭐 이런식으로 하던 영어인데요
<ahoops> 언어는..절대로 네이티브는 불가능해요.
<ahoops> 배워도 네이티브가 느끼는거랑 배워서 느끼는거랑은 천지차이;; ㅠ
<drake_kr> 잉.. 전 그냥 되는대로 영어 하는 주의인데..
<ahoops> 안됩니다.
<ahoops> 더 공부해야합니다.
<ahoops> 서니님 오시면 좀 갈궈보세요.
<ahoops> 더 공부하시라고할겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 필요하면 공부 해야죠
<drake_kr> 얼마전 발음공부가 필요하다 아니다로 논쟁을 했는데
<drake_kr> 전 굳이 발음공부 할필요 없다는 주의거든요
<ahoops> 네..
<drake_kr> 근데 발음에 목숨거는 사람 많더라고요
<ahoops> 필요성을 못느끼셔서 그래요.
<ahoops> 음.
<drake_kr> 외국에서 사업을 해도 발음은 토종 한국 발음으로 했었거든요
<ahoops> 예를 들깡?
<ahoops> 들까요?
<ahoops> 그게 얼마나 중요한지 아는게 어렵지 않아요.
<ahoops> 흠..어떤걸할까나;
<ahoops> 흠!
<ahoops> 제가 아픈적있어요.
<ahoops> 4일아파써요.
<ahoops> 밥을 한끼도못먹엇어요.
<ahoops> 근데 통상적으로 5일 굶으면 죽을수도있자나요?
<ahoops> 아닌가요?
<ahoops> 그래서 그때 생각했어요 오늘은 먹어야한다. 안먹으념 죽는다.
<drake_kr> 굶어디질거 같다는건 알겠어요
<ahoops> 그래서 마트에 갔죠.
<ahoops> 두유해브라이스?
<ahoops> 이러니까 흠.
<ahoops> 전 쌀이 필요했거든요.
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops> 걔네들 직원들 10명넘었는데 한놈도 알아듣지 못했어요
<ahoops> 왜냐면..
<ahoops> 개네들은 do u have lice?
<ahoops> 이렇게 알아들었거든요.
<drake_kr> 잉?
<ahoops> lice는 "이"에요.
<ahoops> 쌀이 아니고 이.
<ahoops> a rice, a lice 이런건 포인트가 아니구요.
<drake_kr> 전 그런 경험이 전무한데요..
<ahoops> l, r 이 차이로 저는 그날 쌀 못먹었고요. 그날 한국식당 찾아서 밥시켜못었어요.
<ahoops> 발음이 중요하죠..현지에서는요.
<ahoops> 근데 한국에서는 의미 없죠..?
<drake_kr> 물론 저도 4일 굶고 디질거같애서 맥도날드 갔는데 애가 못알아들은적은 있죠. 제가 너무 굴려서.
<ahoops> f나 p나 의미 없늬;
<drake_kr> 그냥 한국 토종 발음으로 넘버원 플리즈 하니까 뭐 이것저것 물어보길래 오케오케오케오케
<drake_kr> 그래서 빅맥 받아갖고 먹었어요
<drake_kr> 제경우는 너무 굴려서 애들이 못 알아먹은 경우
<ahoops> 네 그건 한두번은 버텨요. 또는 직원이 영원히 친철하거나요.
<drake_kr> ahoops님은 너무 안 굴려서 못 알아먹은 경우
<ahoops> 근데 로컬로 살면 절대 안통해요 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 근데 발음을 미국인처럼 해야 하는게 아니라
<drake_kr> 알아 들을 정도면 되는거 아닌가 싶거든요.
<ahoops> 아니에요.
<drake_kr> 전 아직도 can이랑 can't 발음 못해요
<drake_kr> 근데 사업하는데도 아무런 지장이 없었어요
<ahoops> 저도 캔트랑 캔낫이랑 구별해서 말하라고 와이프한테 말해요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 사는건 살아요.
<ahoops> 근데 여자를 꼬시는냐 마느냐
<ahoops> 이렇게 가면요..틀려요.
<ahoops> 걔네들한테 녹아들어갈수있느냐 없느냐
<ahoops> 이렇게가면 완전틀려요.
<drake_kr> 그것도 뭐 발음 문제가 아니던데요 어휘 문제지..
<ahoops> 문서따로 발음따로 그렇게 안된단깐요
<ahoops> 언어 자체가 사고 그 자체인데 어떻게 분리해요.
<ahoops> 미묘한테 다 잘하면 다 좋은겁니다;
<drake_kr> pronunciation은 물론 잘하는게 좋고 오래 살면 늘겠지만
<drake_kr> 그게 다는 아니죠
<drake_kr> 오히려 어휘력을 키우는게 훨씬 편하게 생활할 수 있다는거죠
<ahoops> 네.
<drake_kr> 영어에서 가장 중요한게 발음인가요?
<ahoops> 수단의 문제라서 크.
<ahoops> 발음은 기본일뿐에요,
<ahoops> 중요하고 안하고 논할게 아니에요.
<drake_kr> 중요한건 내 말을 저놈이 알아들어야 하고 내가 저놈말을 알아들어야 하는건데 의외로 발음 부분은 신경쓰지 않아도 서로 맞춰지는 경우가 많아서..
<ahoops> 확실한건 fp rl 이렇게 계네들이 구별해주면서 이야기하는 경우는 없다는거에요.
<drake_kr> 제가 말한것 100프로 애들이 알아듣지 못하고 저도 걔들이 말한것 100프로 다 알아듣진 못해도 의사전달은 잘 되는데, 문제는 100프로가 아니면 말을 하지 말라는 사람들이 좀 있어서요
<ahoops> 맞춰지는 경우가 많은것은. 어떤 연유로 인해서 맞춰줄라고 하는 상황에서만 그럴뿐에요. 대부분 그럴리는 없어요...;
<drake_kr> 미국사람처럼 말을 하지 못할거 같으면 아예 대화를 하지 말라는 식으로 이야기하는데 전 그거 절대 반대거든요
<drake_kr> 부산사투리 못 쓴다고 부산 가면 안되는건 아니잖아요
<ahoops> 네네 덤비시면되요.
<ahoops> 하지만, 계속 그렇게는 아무도 이해해주지 않아요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 이해해주지 않으면 뭔가 잘못됐다 하고 고치면 될일인데
<drake_kr> 그걸 꼭 한국에서 100프로 다 갖춰서 나가야 하는게 말이 안 되는것 같은데요
<ahoops> 그 고치는 대상이 drake_kr님만 고칠수있다고 모든 사람들이 주장해버리는 상황을 만나시면 어떻게 하실래요? 왜냐 다 피곤하니까요. 어떻게 하실래요?
<ahoops> 한국이면 그냥 한국식으로 말하시면 되는데 나오면 안통해요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 영국인이나 미국인이나 비즈니스 미팅하는데 불편한게 없었는데요.
<drake_kr> 그냥 일반적인 컨버세이션이 아니라 비즈니스 미팅이요
<ahoops> 감안하고 들어주면 감사하죠
<ahoops> 근데 그런것까지 이쪽에서 배려해서 이야기해주면 일이 쉽겠죠.
<drake_kr> 5년 이상 살면 발음은 자동으로 동화되어 가는건데
<drake_kr> 그런 환경도 아닌 곳에서 힘들게 발음까지 다 맞춰가야 하는건 아니죠..
<ahoops> 일단 드레끼님은 나와서 잠시 사시면 논쟁의 의미가 없어지는 문제에요.
<drake_kr> 3년 정도 살았어요
<ahoops> 이게 뭐 나와서 안살아본 니가 뭘 알겠어 정도가 아니라..
<drake_kr> 초반에 뭐 못 먹어서 힘들었던 3달 정도 이후에
<ahoops> 현지인으로 살아버리면 그정도로 안통한다는거에요.
<drake_kr> '아 발음 굴리면 애들이 더 못 알아듣는구나' 정도 느끼고
<drake_kr> 별로 곤란함 없이 살았어요
<ahoops> 저는 그런부분이 힘들어서요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 발음 문제가 아니겠죠
<drake_kr> 대충 어떤 말을 많이들 쓰는지는 게임 하면서 알았고
<drake_kr> 대충 그런 느낌으로 어휘를 썼는데 그게 잘 맞았을 뿐인지도 모르겠네요
<ahoops> 문장은 완벽하게 준비되어있고 그걸 그냥 쭈욱 말해요.
<ahoops> 근데 듣는 입장에서 뭔가 어색하다고 느끼면
<ahoops> 이미 넌 네이티브가 아니야 이렇게 나오면..음
<drake_kr> 그건 그사람이 잘못된거 아닌가요?
<ahoops> 저 같은 경우는 매우 극단적이라서요.
<drake_kr> 부산 사람이 '음 넌 부산사람이 아니야' 라면서 곤란하게 만들지는 않잖아요..
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 그니깐 환경이 사람을 만든다구 해야하나요.
<ahoops> 여기는 그래요.
<ahoops> 넌 완벽하게 네이티브가 아니야. 또 백인도 아니야.
<drake_kr> 물론 어느정도 택시타거나 할때 눈탱이를 맞는다던가 그런건 있지만.. 그건 그리 큰 문제가 아니고..
<ahoops> 그래서 넌 생긴건 아시아인인데 외국인같아
<ahoops> 그래서 너한테는 땅값을 더블로 받어야겠어
<ahoops> 현지인이 그땅사는데 100원이에요
<ahoops> 근데 저도 최선을 다해서 영어로하는데 걔네들은 넌 네이티브 아니네 그래서 200원
<ahoops> 제 상황은 그래요.
<drake_kr> 용산에서 카세트 20만원인데 부산사투리 쓰면 40만원이 되는거죠.
<ahoops> 근데 네고가능하자나요
<ahoops> 근데 여긴 더 올라가면 올라가지 내려가지 않아요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 네고를 하면 되지 않을까요 별반 다른거 없는거 같은데..
<ahoops> 사람사는게 비슷한데 문화의 차이가 좀 있어서요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 영어도 그렇구 미국어도 그렇구요.
<drake_kr> 그런 경험은 중국에서 좀 많았죠.. 관광객들한테 40배 가까운 가격으로 눈탱이를 쳐대니..
<ahoops> 중국에서 10달정도 살았는데요.
<ahoops> 그땐 영어도 안되었고 중국어도 안되었는뎅.
<ahoops> 안가고싶어요 징헌넘들 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 그런건 한국도 마찬가지잖아요 ㅋㅋ 부동산에서도 서울사람 아닌거 같다 싶으면 눈탱이치고..
<drake_kr> 반대로 타지에서도 서울사람이다 싶으면 눈탱이치고
<ahoops> 그래두 몇배 더 티기고 그렇진 않자나요
<drake_kr> 용산에서 여자들 노트북 살때 몇배씩 튀기고 그러죠 만만해보이면 튀겨지는거죠
<ahoops> ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 용산은 좀 ;;
<ahoops> 옛날 이야기자나요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 대충 그쪽 부동산이 한국 옛날 용산 분위기라는거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 네 징그럽죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그런건 어디나 마찬가지인거 같애요
<drake_kr> 어후 듕귁은 아주 그냥..
<ahoops> 서니님도 엄청 많이 당하셨을듯해요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 한국보다 낫다고 하시니까요
<drake_kr> '눈탱이 맞아도 한국보단 나은듯'이실수도 있고
<ahoops> 그래도 이쪽은 영군발음쪽이라 한결편하긴해요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 전 아직도 유러피안 오면 편안한데 어메리칸 오면 절반은 지지칩니다
<drake_kr> 전 그래도 아시아인 중에서는 덩치가 좀 있는편이라 잘 안 당했던거 같기도..
<ahoops> 특히 r발음때문에 열받을때가 많아요.
<ahoops> a도 심하구요.
<drake_kr> t도 좀 그렇겠죠
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> ㄷ ㄸ ㅌ 헥칼려요;;
<drake_kr> 외국에서 한 7년 살았었는데
<drake_kr> 제일 살기 힘든데가 일본이었죠..
<ahoops> 일본은 저도 잠깐 살아봐서 거의 관광수준이라;;
<drake_kr> 말이 없는게 그렇게 고통인줄 몰랐죠..
<ahoops> 한국사람이 제일 좋아요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 한국여자가 제일 이쁘구요
<drake_kr> 한국 살면서는 한국사람이 좋은데
<ahoops> 마인드는 노코멘트 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 외국에서 살면 한국사람 극혐하게 되던데요
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 한국여자가 그래도 음식을 잘하자나요
<drake_kr> 영국여자보다는 훨씬..
<ahoops> 김치 맛을 알어야 김치담죠 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 제가 웬만해서는 집에 초대받아 가는거 좋아하는데
<drake_kr> 영국만큼은 밖에서 만나자 그래요
<ahoops> 느끼한것들 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 생각만해도 흑
<drake_kr> 밖에서도 물론 greesy한거밖에 없긴 하지만
<drake_kr> 탄 빵 먹기는 싫어서요
<ahoops> 저는 국..
<ahoops> 오직 국이에요
<drake_kr> 전 대충 잘 먹는거 같애요
<ahoops> 된장국 미역국 김치국 걍 국이면 됩니다 ㅠ
<ahoops> 아무 국에 소주도 잘 마셔요;;
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 햄버거 콜라도 잘 먹고
<drake_kr> 웬만하면 로컬푸드가 좋은데
<drake_kr> 영국만큼은 좀...
<ahoops> 아무국 한사발에 소주 2병은 먹습니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 사실 음식만큼은 일본이 제일 낫긴 했어요 제 경우는..
<ahoops> 국개념이 있자나요.
<ahoops> 특히 그 머냐..전골요.
<drake_kr> 스끼야끼는 비싸서..
<drake_kr> 맘먹고 먹어야죠..
<ahoops> 한국을 들어가긴 들어가야하는데요.
<drake_kr> 왜 지옥에 들어오시려고..
<ahoops> 몇년안에 분명히 들어가야죠.
<ahoops> 제일 좋자나요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 먹을거 많구 ㅠ
<ahoops> 친구들 후배들 있구요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 차마시기도좋구요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 하긴 모국이 좋은건 분명히 있죠.. 근데 어차피 다들 지옥..
<ahoops> 근데 드레끼님은 왜 맨날 늦게 주무세요?
<drake_kr> 자는 타이밍 놓쳤어요
<ahoops> 맨날 노는거 아니심?
<drake_kr> 출근해야 되는데 자면 못일어날까봐요
<drake_kr> 아; 회의 있는 날인데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 80년생이시라하셨죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<ahoops> 그러면 몇살이시죠..한국나이로요.
<drake_kr> 2017년이니까 37살이요
<ahoops> 36인가요
<ahoops> 헙
<ahoops> 많으시군요.
<drake_kr> 잉
<ahoops> 전 맥시멈 31정도로 생각했어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 흠
<ahoops> 자요.
<drake_kr> 31살때는 겁이 없었는데..
<drake_kr> 못 자요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 겁이 없다니요.
<ahoops> 근데 제가 74니까요.
<ahoops> 흠. 한국나이로 얼마죠.
<ahoops> 43인가요?
<drake_kr> 37+6 = 43 이네요
<ahoops> 덴장.
<ahoops> 확실히 총기가 다 된걸 느낄수있어요
<drake_kr> 31살은 지금보다 싸가지 없고 겁도 없고
<ahoops> 좋죠.
<ahoops> 최고일때자나요.
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 최대 전성기는 25살 정도가 아닐까 싶어요
<ahoops> 20대가 더 좋은데 그시기는 약간의 시행착오가 있고 30초반이 그 시행착오까지 겸비한 최고의 시즌!!
<ahoops> 25는 어려요~~
<drake_kr> 로미오 14살 줄리엣 12살에 결혼했던가요?
<ahoops> 여자도 몇명 못만나보고 좀 그렇자나요.. 25는요.
<ahoops> 그것들은 정신못차린것들이구요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 요즘은 알아야 할 정보가 너무 많은 세상이라..
<ahoops> 22정도가 머리로 따지면 최고인가요?
<ahoops> 신체적으로도 전성기지싶은데요.
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 그렇죠
<ahoops> 군대가야하니간 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 뭔가 배우는건 확실히 10대가 최전성기 같고요
<ahoops> 네네
<drake_kr> 20살만 되어도 머리가 굳어지죠.. 신념이라던가 있으면 더하고..
<ahoops> 결혼하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 못했어요
<ahoops> 쳇
<ahoops> 여친님은요?
<drake_kr> 저도 최근엔 단기 기억능력이.. 점점 줄어드는걸 느끼는데..
<drake_kr> 있으면 결혼했겠죠
<ahoops> 아 뭐하세요
<ahoops> 여친부터 만드세요!!
<ahoops> 검나 중요해요
<drake_kr> 저한테 여자친구 만들어라 결혼해라 라고 할 수 있는 친구는 딱 둘뿐인데요
<ahoops> 그래도 만드세요
<ahoops> 있으면 좋아요
<ahoops> 떡칠라고 좋은게 아니구요.
<drake_kr> 여친 소개해준 친구 둘은 저한테 결혼하라고 닥달할 권리가 있죠
<ahoops> 물어볼것 들어줄것 많아서 좋아요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 권리가 아니고 권유에요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 여친을 만들기 싫어서 안 만드는거 아닌데요.
<ahoops> 언능 찾으세요!
<ahoops> 권유던 권리던 많으면 좋은거에요 이런건요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 찾기 싫어서 안 찾는거 아니고요
<ahoops> 하긴 저도 와이프를 3년전에 만났으니까요.
<ahoops> 4년전부터 알긴알았군요.
<drake_kr> 제가 눈이 너무 높은가봐요
<ahoops> 어떻게 높아요?
<drake_kr> 종교는 가리거든요
<ahoops> 마인드 문제.
<ahoops> 어떤 종교가 싫은데요?
<drake_kr> 기독교만 아니면 돼요
<ahoops> 저랑 비슷한것같으시군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 천주교, 불교는 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 무슬도 괜찮구요
<drake_kr> 무슬림
<ahoops> 느슨한 종교는 괜찬은거자나요.
<drake_kr> 저한테 강요 안 하는 종교는 다 괜찮아요
<ahoops> 기독교도 정확히는 신교겠지요.
<ahoops> 구교는 강요안하니까요.
<drake_kr> 루터교쪽
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 루터가 신교에요
<ahoops> 흔히 말하는 교회죠
<ahoops> 구교는 성당.
<drake_kr> 가리는게 종교 딱 하나에요
<drake_kr> 그게 눈이 높은거죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 에이.
<ahoops> 저도 찝어서 하나 말하라고 하면 교회것들은 절대 안되라고 말할거에요
<ahoops> 걔네들은 절대 안되는 것들이 있자나요,
<drake_kr> 물론 기독교 다니면서 저한테 강요 안 하면 상관없는데
<ahoops> 마인드가 닫혀버린사람하고는 못살죠.
<drake_kr> 기독교면 강요를 하니까 문제인거죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일요일날 놀러 나갈수도 있고 집에서 쉴수도 있는건데 그 두개를 못 하게 만드니까.
<ahoops> 네 걔네들은 병이라고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 예수가 들어가면 건전한 토론도 안되고.
<ahoops> 논리 단어가 뇌속에 없는 애들 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 루터교라고 한 이유는
<drake_kr> 그게 한국애들만 그런게 아니라서 -_-
<ahoops> 걍 무신교 만나세요
<drake_kr> 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 무신교는 대부분 찍으라고 하면 불교 찍을듯해요.
<ahoops> 전 찬성 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 불교는 좋죠
<drake_kr> 1년에 하루 절 같이 가자 그러면 산 좋고 물 좋은데서 밥 먹고
<drake_kr> 진짜 거긴 힐링이죠 힐링
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 좋죠
<ahoops> 36이시면요
<ahoops> 아 언능 쇼부치셔야할것같은데요
<drake_kr> 없다니까요
<ahoops> 없는건 말이 안되구요
<ahoops> 더 열심히 찾아야죠
<drake_kr> 당연히 한국에 여자가 반인데 '여자'가 없지는 않겠죠
<ahoops> 왜요 상대가 눈이 높아요?
<ahoops> 흐이그 어려운문제
<drake_kr> 기회가 없어요
<ahoops> 아 왜요
<drake_kr> 진심으로 그냥 필리핀 가서 업어오는게 빠를것 같다는 생각이 들정도로.
<ahoops> 흐흐
<ahoops> 필리핀에서 업어갈려면요.
<ahoops> 대화안되요
<ahoops> 인생파탄나요
<ahoops> 필리핀은 반대한표요
<drake_kr> 의사소통 별문제 없고 마인드 제대로 박힌 아이 고르는것도 별 문제 없어요
<ahoops> 저는 참고로..
<ahoops> 2년동안 스타벅스에서 아침 첫손님으로 도장찍어가면서
<ahoops> 매일 같은 바리스타한테 커피 얻어먹다가 골인된경우에요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 갖다 바친 커피값이 얼마라고 생각하세요!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ahoops> 업어오다니요!!
<drake_kr> 무슨 국제결혼시켜주는 그런데 통하는거라면 저도 반대죠
<ahoops> 하루 오처넌이구 350일이면 얼마죠?
<drake_kr> 200 안되네요
<ahoops> 엥 그래요?
<ahoops> 설마;;
<ahoops> 잠시만요
<ahoops> 얼마 안되는군요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 아 빵값도 있거든요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 200인걸로.
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 필리핀 가서 이쁜애 딱 집어올라는게 아니라
<drake_kr> 지사장 같은거로 가서 생활 좀 하다 거기서 결혼하고 살던지 데리고 오던지 하려는거죠
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 에이
<ahoops> 그렇게 하지마시구요.
<ahoops> 저처럼 장기적으로요
<ahoops> 꾸준히 모니터링을 하셔야해요
<ahoops> 같이 살다가 애있어도 틀어지는 판에
<ahoops> 잘 골라야죠
<ahoops> 저는 뭐 워낙 2년동안 이놈이 아침마다 태풍이 오나 해가뜨나 무조건 첫손님이구나해서
<ahoops> 근데 저처럼 장기적인 뭔가가 필요해요
<ahoops> 한국여자라두요
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 전 이쁜건 모르겠지만 서로 논리적으로 이해할 수 있어야 한다는 주의라..
<ahoops> 솔직한 이야기로 저는 결혼안할줄알았아요..평생동안요.
<ahoops> 근데 살다보니 제가 규칙적으로 절대 사는 놈이 아닌데 커피한잔 먹는거때문에 만났거든요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 진짜.. 기독교만 아니면 되는데..
<ahoops> 그게 더 힘들어요 더
<drake_kr> 기독교가 된다면 지금이라도 교회 나가서 독실한척 하면 되긴 하죠
<ahoops> 기독교가 문제가 아니고 오픈마인드가 포인트자나요
<drake_kr> 근데 그럴바엔 걍 필리핀에 가는게 나을거 같은데요
<ahoops> 아 불교신자라도 맨날 절다니고 가서 울고불고 삼천배 때리고 그러면 똑같아요
<ahoops> 저는요.
<drake_kr> 물론 그냥 좋은 분 계시면 좋겠지만 없다고요.
<ahoops> 한국여자는 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 한국여자 알았으면!! 한국분이랑 벌써 살았죠;
<drake_kr> 와이프도 다 아는건 아니지 않나요?
<ahoops> 네 다 아는건 아닌데요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 그냥 기독교만 아니면 되는데 그게 왜 이렇게 힘든지는 이바닥에 여자가 없어서 그런거구요
<ahoops> 걍 저랑은 맞는것같아요.
<drake_kr> 그럼 된거죠
<ahoops> 그니깐 많이 만나보시랜깐요
<ahoops> 흉이 아니에요
<drake_kr> 있어야 만난다구요
<ahoops> 검나 만나시고 떡도 치시고 별짓?도 다 하시고
<ahoops> 아이고
<ahoops> 변수가 없으면 변수를 좀 만들어봐요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하다하다 외국으로 눈돌리는거 보면 모릅니까
<ahoops> 아니 진짜 그정도로 힘든거에요?
<ahoops> 필리핀으로 생각하신다면 전 반대에요
<drake_kr> 아니 그냥 말 잘 통하는 사람이랑 사는게 좋죠
<drake_kr> 그걸 포기할 정도로 여자가 없어요
<ahoops> 그냥 오셔서 저처럼 사시면서 찾는건 몰라두 찍어서 델꾸간다 이건 극혐
<drake_kr> 모국어를 포기하면서 살 생각 하는거에요
<ahoops> 흠
<ahoops> 진짜로 심각하게 생각하시는군요
<drake_kr> 여자가 있으면 벌써 결혼했죠
<ahoops> 흠
<ahoops> 아이고
<ahoops> 여자문제는 잼병이라 저도 지지에요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 근데 진실하고 자기꺼 버릴수있으면 얻을수있다!!
<ahoops> 정도 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 드레끼님이 문제가있었군요 크
<drake_kr> 괜히 아무한테나 결혼하란 얘기 하지 마세요. 웬만한 사람들은 하고 싶어도 못 하고 있는거에요. 재작년같은 경우에는 꼰대 하나가 결혼하라고 10번 넘게 말하길래 손이 나간적도 있어요
<ahoops> 극단적인건 말씀못드리니 드릴조언이 없네요.
<ahoops> 말씀듣고보니 맞는 말씀같아요
<ahoops> 이게 쉽게 되는 문제가 절대 아닌건 확실한것같네요
<ahoops> 근데 결혼 생각은 있으신거죠?
<drake_kr> 번식욕구가 있죠
<ahoops> 좋은 방법은 있는데요.
<ahoops> 추천을 못해드릴것가탕요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 왜냐면 흠
<ahoops> 와서 좀 사시면서 자연스럽게 사람들 만나가면 되는데, 그럴려면 많이 버리고 오셔야하니까요.
<drake_kr> enough
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-12
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> mount 되어 있는상태로 fsck 같은 검사를 할 수 있는 파일 시스템이 있을까요?  read-only 로 remount 해줘야만 할까요? ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 마운트 되어있는 상태로 돌리면 그냥 알아서 점검만 하는 걸로 실행하지 않나요?
<autowiz> 자동으로 점검을 안하긴 하는데 , 운영중에 fsck 할 수 있는 환경도 있으면 좋겠다 싶어서요
<autowiz> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/42015/mount-is-busy-when-trying-to-mount-as-read-only-so-that-i-can-run-zerofree
<autowiz> 여기 마지막 글 보니까 강제로 emergency sync  하고 emergency remount r/o 하는방법이 있네요
<autowiz> echo s >/proc/sysrq-trigger
<autowiz> echo u >/proc/sysrq-trigger
<autowiz> 하긴 윈도우즈도 chkdsk 할때 파일 시스템을 잠그니까 , ro 안 시키고 fsck 한다는게 어떻게 보면 말이 안되는거 같기도 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 이번달 말에 데비안 패키징 워크샵 행사를 열 예정입니다. 자세한 사항과 참가 등록은 아래 링크를 참고해 주세요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2018/02/26/debian-pkg-workshop.html
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 참가 등록은 아직 시작하지 않았으나, 시작할 때 다시 한번 안내 드리겠습니다.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 데비안 패키징 워크샵 참가 등록이 시작되었습니다. 아래 링크를 통해 등록 가능합니다. https://festa.io/events/15
<Work^Seony> 특정 유저나 그룹에 한해서만 명령어 실행을 막는 방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> setfacl 쓰면 되는 거였군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-13
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<darknite> hello guys
<darknite> @autowiz
<biomatrix117> hello
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 저희 데비안 패키징 워크샵 장소가 NAVER D2 STARTUP FACTORY(울특별시 강남구 강남대로 382 메리츠타워 16층) 로 변경되었습니다. 참여 예정이신 분들 참고 바랍니다. :)
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://festa.io/events/15
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 브라보님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 감자님이신가요
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 네
<soyeomul> 아!
<soyeomul> 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 요즘 우사 양성화 관련하여 마감일이 3월 24일인데.. 축산계 공무원들이 무척 바쁩니다
<soyeomul> 저녁 6시 30분경에 전화 받았어요... 그래서 제가 6시 45분에 읍사무소 들리어 관련 서류 제출하고
<soyeomul> 인사드리고 나왔는데..
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 우사요?
<soyeomul> 넵 우사 === 소가 사는 집
<soyeomul> 축산 공무원들이 저녁 늦게까지 퇴근 못하고 일하고 계시더라구요
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 신기한 일하시네요
<soyeomul> 아 넵 전 울진에서 소를 키우고 있어요
<soyeomul> 백마리 키우고 있어요 한우요
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 전 백수 랍니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 전 농사꾼이랍니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 그리고 우분투를 좋아하는 농사꾼이어요
<soyeomul> 이것도 우분투에서 접속했어요 12.04 하드웨어는 크롬북
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 신기하네요 농사짓는 분이 우분투라뇨
<soyeomul> 크롬북으로 소를 키웁니다 크롬북이 고생하고 있어요
<soyeomul> (precise)soyeomul@localhost:/system$ thanks-in-progress.rb
<soyeomul> 사육현황 = 총 106두 (암소:63, 수소:11, 거세:31, 프리마틴:1)
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 현재 106마리 입니다
<soyeomul> 아따 내일 또 일하려면 이만 자러가야해서요
<soyeomul> 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul> 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 안녕해 주무세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://plus.google.com/+Ubuntu/posts/FPq8JEhR6sX?_utm_source=1-2-2
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/2018-korea-community-day-feb-2018/4593?u=willcooke
<bridgebot1> <koain> 안녕하세요... 질문좀 드려도될까요?.,..
<bridgebot1> <koain> lg gram 2018에 우분투 16.04(sda), 윈도우(sdb) 듀얼 부팅으로 설치했습니다. 정상 부팅 되는데 문제는 부팅할 때, 가끔 정말 미칠듯한 크기 소리의 비프음이 끊김없이 쭈욱 나옵니다...  일단 검색중인데 해결법 알고계시면 공유 부탁드릴게요.... ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot1> <koain> 우분투에서 재부팅시에만 발생하는 문제네
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 그램이 우분투 깔기 하드한 컴퓨터로 알고 있습니다…
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-14
<samahui_ws> 최신 컴퓨터면 리눅스도 최신 버젼으로 까는게 좋아요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 며칠 전 저희 서버 뚫린 것에 대한 채팅 로그 보셨나요?
<autowiz> 비트코인 채굴 프로그램 돌아갔었다고 들었습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 다른 큰 피해는 없으신가요? ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 보완책으로, 어떻게 하면 아파치가 시스템 명령어를 실행할 수 없게할 수 있을까 고민하다가,
<ircCloud^Seony> setfacl로 아주 간단하게 해결했는데요, 필요하시면 저랑 저희 직원이 마련한 대책을 공유해드리죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 다른 피해는 없었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희 방화벽이 애초에 ssh 포트 자체를 안열어주기 때문에, 공격자가 ssh를 못열어서 딱히 할 수 있는 게 없었어요
<autowiz> 요즘은 웹쉘 이 워낙 편하게 나와서 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 웹쉘 잘만들었더라구요.
<autowiz> php 로 만들어진거 한번 봤었는데 디렉토리 목록 나오고 실행할 명령 나오고 뭐 좋긴 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> https://github.com/linuxsec/indoxploit-shell
<ircCloud^Seony> 공격자가 쓴 게 이거였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 파일 업로드가 가능한지부터 시작해서, 파이썬, 펄, mysql 등의 실행 여주 확인도 해주더라구요
<HolyKnight> 서니징 회사서버유?
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 회사 서버 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> php로 웹사이트 만드는 알바도 이제 겁나서 못하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43396008
<bridgebot1> <draco> 명복을...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> RIP
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> RIP
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> C++ 강의를 듣는데 앞에 교수가 30~50분동안 종일 나방 버그 예기만(…)
<autowiz> 버그라는 단어의 기원에 대해서 얘기했나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그러면서 천공 시스템 , 손으로 전선을 꼽아가며 만든 시스템 등등 얘기가 나왔을 수 도 있고 . 뭐 개강후 첫날이야 그럴 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 역사는 역사 니까요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 개강후 두번째 수업이라는 함정이(…)
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다 첫번째는 출석만 부르고 , 혹은 대충 이런 강의 이니까 수강신청 변경할 사람들은 빨리 해라 라는 말만 하고 끝나기도 하더라구요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 첫수업은 거의 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ 수강 변경 기간이기도 하니…
<samahui_ws> 그런거 보면 수업료가 너무 비싸긴 비싸요
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/978729301
<samahui_ws> 휴가도 잦고 강의 질도 떨어지는 과목들 많은데... 필수라는 이유로 이수해야 되는 강의도 있고... 결국 등록금은 점점 오르고...
<samahui_ws> 장학금 못받으면 손해보는 느낌으로 공부했던게 생각나네요
<samahui_ws> 호킹 박사 별세 했군요...
<samahui_ws> 삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.
<autowiz> bacula 설정해서 백업 받는거 까진 했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 거의 이제 hello world 찍은 느낌이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 세부 설정 이랑 정책 좀 더 공부 하고 해야겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 괜히 bacula-web 8.0.0. rc2 설치 하다가 삽질만 많이 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떤 SW 이건 간에 백업 정책 세우고 하는건 GUI 방식이 편한거 같기도 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 손에 익으면  CLI 가 더 편해질까요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> bacula는 cli가 좀 더 편해요
<autowiz> 아~ 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 편해서 그런걸지도 모르겠지만...
<ircCloud^Seony> 상용버전 쓰면 다양한 gui를 제공해주는데, 커뮤니티 버전은 그게 없어서 좀 아쉽죠
<bridgebot> <koain> 헉 그럼 오늘 17대 버전 설치를 해보겠습니다... ㅠ
<bridgebot> <yisooan> @koain 저도 같은 증상있어요. 그냥 부팅은 증상없고 재부팅에서만 나요.
<bridgebot> <yisooan> ㅈㅓ는 재부팅하면 부트로더 진입전에 증상이 나고 이게 날때도 있고 안 날때도 있네요.
<bridgebot> <yisooan> ㅈㅐ부팅에서만 그러지 않나요?
<bridgebot> <yisooan> ㅈㅓ는 해당 문제가 윈도우만 설치했을 때에도 생겼었습니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> Let’s Encrypt WIldcard SSL 인증서가 드디어 나왔군요 https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/acme-v2-and-wildcard-certificate-support-is-live/55579
<bridgebot> <draco> 오호
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 으아~ 장비 하나가 털려서 ddos 툴이 설치됬었는데 거의 다 삭제했는데
<autowiz> 크론으로 돌아가는지 타이머로 돌아가는지 계속 특정 파일을 복사해서 실행할려고 하네요
<autowiz> 초단위까지는 안봤는데 1시간 간격으로 일어납니다 ㅜㅜ 특정파일에 엑세스 할려고 할때 어떤 프로세스가  읽기 혹은 쓰기 를 시도하는지 알 수 있는 방법이 있으면~ 하고 바라고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <douksini> 우분투 18 LTS는 언제 나오나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 4월에 나옵니다
<autowiz> 5월1일 전에 나오긴 할텐데  안그랬으면 좋겠지만 안정화 기간이 필요 할 수 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <fmowl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 여기 확인해보시는 것도 좋아요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한두달은 테스트도 하고 다른사람들 이야기도 들은 다음 이전 준비하시면 될거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <douksini> 다른사람이 되어볼려구여^^;
<autowiz> 네~ 선구자가 되어주시면 감사하지 말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 PC 에는 바로 설치 할껍니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20180314103623
<bridgebot> <draco> 이거 어떻게 생각하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 라이선스 문제 보단… 카카오에서 올챙이를 포크떠다 임의로 고치면서 쓴걸 올챙이측에 유지보수를 요구한게 문제가 된다 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 유지보수 를 요청한적은 있지만 해주지는 않았었지요 .  라이센스마다 차이가 있기는 할텐데 GPL 말고 일반 소프트웨어의
<autowiz> 개인용 무료 / 기업 유료 정책은 회사내부에서 쓰더라도 회사에서 쓰는거면 돈을 주고 사야하는게 맞습니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 올챙이가 엔터프라이즈 판매를 해서 카뱅(카카오와 별도 법인) 과 로엔서 구입해서 사서 쓴다 들은거 같네요
<autowiz> 아직 제가 아는 범위 에서는 GPL SW 의 경우 회사 내부에서만 쓰는경우 문제가 없을 거 같네요. 다만 정말 카카오 같은데서 저런식으로 일 처리하는건 좀 아닌거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그런데 엔터프라이즈버젼은 무조건 상용으로만 파는게 아닌가보군요.
<autowiz> 기업에대한 트라이얼이나 제약항목을 넣었는데 가져다 쓰면 불법일거 같습니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://www.facebook.com/hangum/posts/1602682976434637?pnref=story
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://brunch.co.kr/@supims/271
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 바람이 좀 세게 붑니다
<soyeomul> 시골인지라 하루하루 날씨에 민감하네요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 선교님
<soyeomul> 크롬북에서 리눅스앱을 쓸 수 있도록 바뀐다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 크롬북에서 안드로이드/리눅스앱 들이 다 돌아가면
<soyeomul> 다 돌아가게끔 만든다는건 저것을 하려고 애쓰는 저 회사는 참 대단한 회사라 생각되네요
<soyeomul> 크롬 OS 프로젝트 참 대단하고 위대한 프로젝트 같아요
<soyeomul> 나중에 대숲농장 HACCP 신청서 낼때 크롬북에서 다 관련문서들을 작성할 수 있을거 같아서 기대됩니다... 윈도우즈 도움 없이도 할 수 있을거 같은 느낌이랄까요
<soyeomul> 참 리눅스앱이 크롬북에서도 돌아간다는 소식 링크 남깁니다
<soyeomul> http://hamonikr.org/board_aMBI05/41763
<soyeomul> 내일 또 아침 우사에 가서 바람에 피해없나 살펴보고 소여물 주려면 일찍 자야것어요
<soyeomul> 모두들 좋은 밤 되세요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 크롬OS도 안드로이드와 같은 리눅스 기반인가요?
<sungyo> soyemul: 아...안녕하세요...이제야 글을 봤네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-16
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot2> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> @kimej 크롬OS 가 젠투 기반인걸로 압니다
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 오호… 변태네요…
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 원래 우분투 베이스로 했다가 젠투 기반으로 변경했다는군요
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 그렇군요
<bridgebot2> <draco> 예전 초기버전 때는 https://i2.wp.com/draco.pe.kr/wp-content/uploads/1/1768711597.png 이랬죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> 리눅스서버에 쳐들어오신분이 디도스 툴을 돌리고 계셨는데 나중에 연구좀 할려고 윈도우즈 노트북으로 옮기니 Linux.XorDDoS.2 라고  윈도우즈 백신이 탐지 하네요
<autowiz> 여담으로 일일이 여러번 테스트 해본건 아닙니다만 . v3 는 이파일을 base64 인코딩 하니 탐지하지 않습니다. 알약은 탐지하네요
<autowiz> 이게 서버에서 막 계속 복사본 만들면서 죽지를 않더라구요 . ps 에도 엉뚱한 정보로 나오고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> pstree 나 top 에서는 정상적으로 나와서 어찌어찌 해결은 했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 어떤 경로로 털리게 됐는지 원인은 나왔나요?
<autowiz> 비밀번호가 간단하게 되어 있는 상황에서방화벽 정책 오류로 외부에서 바로 들어갈 수 있게 되어있었드랬지요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐... 비밀번호를 간단하게 하시다뇨...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희는, 일단 눈으로 봐서는 도저히 외울 수 없는 수준의 패스워드를 만들고, 그걸 계속 연습해서 손가락 근육에 입력시켜서 쓸 정도로 어렵거든요...
<autowiz> 정확하진 않은데 ssh 로 바로 들어온거 같습니다. web ui 로 들어왔을 가능성도 있긴한데  , 한 이틀 들여다봤더니
<autowiz> 더 뭘 하기가 힘드네요 ㅜㅜ . 제가 직접 관리하는서버는 아니고 건너 건너 아는 서버라서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 직접 관리하시는 서버는 아니군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 일단 책임에 대해서는 다행이군요
<autowiz> 저는 일단 방화벽 정책 부터가 어지간해선 못들어오는데다 , fail2ban 이 잘 막아줄거라 믿습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 키 파일 only 는 아직 안하지만 점점 늘리고 있고 otp 도 고려 중이지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 구글 보안 정책 중에 이런게 있다고 들었습니다. 사내에 있는 모든 PC 도 위험한것으로 처리한다.
<autowiz> 그래서 내부망에서도 각별히 보안에 신경 쓴다고 하더라구요. 어찌보면 요즘같이 툴이나 공격이 많은 세상에선 당연한거 같기도 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 솔직히 개인적인 의견으로는, 패스워드 쉽게 설정해놓는 관리자들 정말 이해를 못하겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떻게보면 보안이라는 것이 몸에 배어있어야하는 직업을 가진 사람들인데...
<autowiz> 맞습니다 패스워드 쉽게 하는건 hdd 고장날걸 대비해서 raid 나 백업을 안하는거보다 더 위험한 일인데 말입니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희가 관리하는 루트 패스워드는 lI1 이런거 섞어서 만들어서, 그냥 봐서는 절대 모르거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇다보니까, 적어놔도 별로 의미가 없어서 외울려고 엄청 노력했더니 아예 근육에 입력이 되어서 손이 저절로 가더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이게 단점이, 스마트폰으로 접속할 때 패스워드가 뭔지 생각이 잘 안나요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 키보드로는 알겠는데, 패스워드 자체를 외워서 치는게 아니다보니...
<autowiz> 네 저도 한글자판으로 기억하던 패스워드 쓸일 생기면 키보드 그림을 검색하곤 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 지금접속하길원하다면#에뛰어들어*을따라
<samahui_ws> 이런식으로 영문암호 씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 외우기는 쉽고 알아내기는 어렵게
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 엄청 기네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글에 md5 decrpyt 치면, brute-force로 패스워드 알아내주는 사이트 많거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 패스워드 쉽게 설정하면, 저런데서 바로 뚫려버리기 때문에 보안에 굉장히 취약한데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 패스워드 쉽게 설정하는 관리자는 진짜 관리자 자격 없다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저는 패스워드 자릿수 제한있는 사이트 극혐이요
<drake_kr> 특수문자 집어넣으라고 하지 말고 암호를 길게 하는게 훨씬 안전할텐데
<drake_kr> dlshadptkdlxmsmsgjrngjsskfEnfgflsp!
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 주말들 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-17
<bridgebot2> <koain> @yisooan 맞아요... 재부팅할때만 그러네요.... 재부팅필요할딴 껏다가 킵니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 월요일 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어미소 한마리 울타리 밖으로 탈출해서 친구랑 같이 겨우 집어넣었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 월요일 오전부터 땀 흘리고 왔네요 지금 온천입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 이어서 데비안 버그 보고서 제출편 한글로 옮기는 작업 재개했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> request@bugs.debian.org 로 getinfo override.sid 라는 명령어 실어서 보냈는데 5분이 넘었건만 아직 답장이 없어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 5분만 더 기다려볼까해요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 답장 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 8분만에 받은 답장에서 sid 엔 그런 정보가 없다고 합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> Info file override.sid does not exist.
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 깊은 빡침에 앞서... 저렇게 테스트 하나하나 빡신데,,, 저런 인터페이스를 맨들어서 운영하시는 데비안 프로젝트 일꾼들에게 무한한 경외감과 존경심을 느낌니다..
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> ;;; 소 탈출
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 드라코님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 이리저리 재가면서 사전 찾아가며 명령문 전자메일로 던져가면서 커피도 마시고 화장실도 가고 해서 5문장 번역했네요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 머리가 지끈거리네요 5문장 번역에 3시간 걸렸씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 이제 온천으로 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-12
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 03월 12일 08시 초미세먼지 주의보 발령. 실외활동 자제/서울시
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 간밤에 2 단락 더 추가해서 총 7단락 한글로 옮겼어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 머리가 엄청 뻑뻑하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 대충 읽고 이해하는거랑 그것을 한글로 옮기는건 천지 차이 같아요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 무쟈게 고민고민 되더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한국 사람이 읽었을때 이해가 되게끔 옮겨야 하는데 그게 잘 안되는 문장이나 단락들은...
<soyeomul^bionic> 콤푸타는 정말 어려운 기계여요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 이를테면 "the transcript for the bug report"
<autowiz> 열심히 공부하다보면 다 이해가 되는날이 오지 않겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 앗 옼토위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 예,,, 정말 한글로 옮기는건... 영어보다 국어를 잘 하시는 분에게 어울리는거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한글로 표현하는게 많이 낯설어지더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 몇시간을 고민고민하면서 단어를 선택하고 고르고고르고 또 고치고 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 그 형상이 파악이 안되면 또 BTS 시스템에다 테스트 메일 날려보고 그러길 2년...
<soyeomul^bionic> 2년이 걸립니다.. ㅠㅠ 한 장 번역하는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 깐돌이 설사 치료하는거 만큼 정성이 들어가더라구요 한글로 옮기는 일...
<soyeomul^bionic> 저거 한글로 옮겨놓으면 마치 조선시대 집현전 학자들이 콤푸타를 연구하여서 한글로 문서화 시킨 그런 느낌...
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 위에건 BTS 데이타베이스에 파일로 저장된 각각의 PR 을 전자메일로 명령어를 실어서 보내면 답장으로 날라오는 걸 저렇게 영어로 적어놨는데요 저걸 한글로 어떻게 옮겨야 가장 이해가 쉽게 되느냐 한국 사람들에게... 이게 저의 고민입니다. 어떤 단어를 선택해야 저걸 자연스럽게 이해가 되게끔 표현할 수 있는가에 대한 고민...
<soyeomul^bionic> 한글이 이렇게 위대하며 어렵습니다 우어어
<soyeomul^bionic> 데이타베이스에 저장되어 있는것을 데비안 BTS 는 전자메일로 호출하도록 되어있더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 참... 낯선 동작이고 낯선 상황인지라.. 정말 집현전 학자의 기풍이 느껴지는 고어가 탄생할수도 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 조합장 선거가 내일인데... 선거 독려하는 전화가 오네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 몰랐는데 아희 개발자 정경훈님도 데비안 사용자더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> BTS 에 PR 날린게 검색하다보니 나오더라구요,,, 석달전쯤에 알게되었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> bts 에 버그번호에 해당하는 기록사본 호출하면 대략 6-8분 정도 걸리네요 답장 올때까지요
<soyeomul^bionic> 정말 인내심이 필요한...
<soyeomul^bionic> 선거 독려전화 3통 왔어요 하...
<soyeomul^bionic> 한 단락 번역했으므로 크롬북 끕니다. 깐돌이 설사 치료하러 갈께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 관리자/책임자/관리책임자
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> : )
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 위 셋중에 어느 단어가
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 프레이즈가이님꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 굽신굽신...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 평안하신지요
<soyeomul> 넵 ^^^
<soyeomul> 한 단락만 더 한글로 옮기고 자려합니다
<soyeomul> maintainer 를 옮기려 하는데
<soyeomul> 위 셋중에 어느걸로 해야 좋을까요
<soyeomul> 데비안 프로젝트에서 패키지를 관리하는 직책입니다 maintainer
<soyeomul> 정확히 유지-보수를 맡아서 계속 이끌고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 한글이 이렇게 어렵습니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 그렇네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 도커인 경우에는
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> http://pyrasis.com/book/DockerForTheReallyImpatient/Chapter07/03
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 이렇게 표현 하는군요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 음... 유지 보수를 맡아서 계속 이끌어 간다는건
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 책임을 포함한다는건데...
<soyeomul> 피라시스 저분 한글로 적절한 용어를 선택하는데 실패해서 그냥 그대로 영어 표현으로 기재하셨네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 유지 보수 책임 담당자 ?!
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 배움이 부족하여 ㅠ_ㅠ... 죄송합니다.
<soyeomul> 아니어요 저게 사실 어렵더라구요 대학원에서 수업 듣는데...
<soyeomul> 교수가 계속 셀 셀 셀 이라고 해서 믄가 자세히 상황을 봤는데
<soyeomul> 세포를 계속 셀 이라고 표현하더라구요
<soyeomul> 해외파 출신 교수들이 오히려 한글 표현을 잘 못하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 저 maintainer 를 한글로 표현이 어려운거 같아요 프레이즈가이님도 해외파 같아요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 내수전용이라 ㅠ_ㅠ
<soyeomul> 저 그냥 자러 갈까바요
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 고생 많으셨습니다. 좋은하루 되세용
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-13
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> Gnus 개발-토론 뉴스그룹 ding@gnus.org 에서 접한 소식인데요
<soyeomul^bionic> nntp 로만 접근할 수 있는... 저곳은 구글그룹스에서도 볼 수 없는 곳인데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 얀덱스... 러시아의 구글 얀덱스에서 예전에 구글이 무료로 했던 사용자 도메인 메일 서비스를 공짜로 해준다네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 테스트 어제밤에 했습니다. 하위 도메인으로도 가입이 가능합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 테스트 삼아 soyeomul@vladivostok.yw.doraji.xyz 라는 전자메일 계정을 어제 몇가지 닭질 통해서 만들고 테스트 완료했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 도메인 앞에 v* 는 러시아의 블라디보스톡입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> (bionic)soyeomul@localhost:~$ host -t mx vladivostok.yw.doraji.xyz.
<soyeomul^bionic> vladivostok.yw.doraji.xyz mail is handled by 10 mx.yandex.net.
<soyeomul^bionic>  
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵.
<soyeomul^bionic> 러시아에 있는 메일서버라 좀 알수없는 두려움이 있었지만 테스트를 해봐야겠다는 의지와 사명감이 더해져서 Gnus 까지 연동시켰습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> imap.yandex.com 993 (SSL)
<soyeomul^bionic> smtp.yandex.com 587 (STARTTLS)
<soyeomul^bionic> 두개만 알고 있으면 구글 Gmail 과 똑같아요. 설정도 쉽구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 대한민국에서 러시아의 인터넷자원을 쓰는 분이 잘 없어서 참 생소하고 그러네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 지금 제 자신이 생소합니다 뭐랄까요... 빵먹는 사람들에게 쌀밥을 소개시켜주는 느낌이랄까요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘도 한 단락만 번역하고 크롬북 끕니다, 아직 답장이 없네여
<soyeomul^bionic> index packages www.debian.org 라는 명령어를 실어 보냈어요 BTS 에다가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한 5분 정도 기다릴까합니;다
<soyeomul^bionic> 새벽에 어미소 2마리 새끼가 들었는지 안들었는지 감정을 했어요 수정사 선생님 오셨지요
<soyeomul^bionic> 1마리는 들었고 5월달 출산예정. 다른 1마리는 안들어서 재수정했어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 1마리는 임신확정이라 너무 기뻤어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 한우조합에 조합장 선거있어요 또 평해농협에 조합장도 선거있구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오후엔 어머니 모시고 평해읍민회관 가서 투표합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> BTS 에다 전자메일에 명령어를 실어서 보내면 응답이 대략 7-9분정도 걸리는 원인을 알아냈어요
<soyeomul^bionic> BTS 에 있는 메인테이너(패키지 관리책임자) 목록만 9만줄에서 10만줄 사이라는걸 얼마전에 알아냈어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그렇다면 패키지는 얼마나 많을까를 상상해봤지요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그것에 해당하는 각각의 버그 보고서가 다 BTS 에 저장되어 있고,, 그기서 뭐를 좀 자료를 뽑아서 전자메일로 보내준다고 할때...
<soyeomul^bionic> 네트웤 전송은 시간이 얼마 안걸리는데... BTS 에서 해당 자룔 뽑는데... 걸리는 시간이 5-6분 정도 걸리지않을까 그런 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아직 안오는걸 보면 아직도 자료를 뽑는중인거 같아요 BTS 에서요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 눈 옵니다 울진
<autowiz> 날이 춥긴 춥군요 오늘 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일이 이제 와서 한글로 의미 파악한걸 옮깁니다,,,
<autowiz> 맨날 바쁘시군요 소여물님 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 앗 아닙니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 딱 BTS 까지만 하고 접으려구요. 너무 빡세네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 이만 온천에 들어갑니다 그리고 어머니 모시고 투표하러갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-14
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침에 송아지 한마리 태어나서 이것저것 준비하느라 땀흘렷네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 옆에 있던 이모소가 그 태어난 깐돌이를 걸어가다가 발로 밝아서 막 태어난 깐돌이 아파서 절규의 함성 음메~~~ 가 온동네에 울려퍼졋더랬어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 놀라서 언능 깐돌이 밖으로 들고 나가서 이모소들 다 옆칸으로 모으고 어미소와 깐돌이만 단독방에다 옮겼어요 볏짚도 자리에 좀 깔아주고요
<soyeomul^bionic> 초유 먹는거 보고 안심하고 온천에 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 마우스 깜빡하고 안가져와서 키보드로 이것저것 조작하려니 빡세내여
<soyeomul^bionic> 와 대따 방금 이맥스 창 최대로 확대했어요 이제 좀 낫네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 하... irc 만 하다가 온천 들어가야하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아무것도 못하는... 마우스의 역할이 이렇게 크다니요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/20190314_110903.jpg
<soyeomul> 깐돌이 사진 올려놓고 이맥스에서 링크 클릭했더니 파여폭스가 전체화면으로 뜨더니 깐돌 사진을 짠하고 띄우네여
<soyeomul> 마우스 없으니 폰이 더 편하네여 마우스가 이리 역할이 큰줄 몰랐습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇 이제 이맥스 화면으로 돌아왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 들어갑니다 오늘은 아무일도 못하기에 이만 온천에 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 옴마야 송아지 이쁘네요.
<jason_KR> 생후 1일차 송아지 ?!!!
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 우사에서 폰으로 잡속핫어요
<soyeomul> 소가 밥묵다가 옆소한테 뿔로 세게 받혔어요
<soyeomul> 쿵하고 쓰러져서 수의사 긴급호출했어요
<soyeomul> 받은소는 맴매하고서 옆칸으로 옮기고 충격먹은소는 독칸에서 볏짚깔린 바닥에서 안정을 취하고잏어요
<soyeomul> 6일후에 도축장 나갈소인데 조금만더 견디면되는데,,,
<soyeomul> 수의사는 오흐에나 도착한다네요 일단 도축일정을 앞당겨달라고 부탁해뒸어요 전국 어디서 도축하던 상관업으니 빨리 소를 데려가달라고 담당자선생님께 전화드럈어요
<autowiz> 아이고 갑자기 그런일도 생기네요 ㅜㅜ 잘 처리 되길 빕니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 수의사 선생님 올동안 센바람에 넘어간 볏짚단들 트랙타로 한 20단 정도 재정리했네요
<soyeomul> 읍사무소 가서 벼 직불금도 신청하고요
<soyeomul> 집에 밥묵으러 왔어요 폰 충전도 좀 하구요
<soyeomul> 어따 오늘은 예상밖의 바쁜 일 연속타입니다;;;
<soyeomul> 잠시 들어갑니다 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 앗 위즈님 감사합니다 방금 확인했어요
<soyeomul> 그리고 좀전에 수의사 다녀갓어요 갠찮다네요 큰고비 넘겻습니다
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 줍니다 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-16
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드 가상이미지 인스턴스 인가 그거 혹시 비용이 어떻게 산정되나요
<soyeomul> 그곳에 아파치 하나 깔고 개인홈페이지 하나 굴리려 하는데요
<soyeomul> 개인홈페이지이니 인스턴스가 24시간 365일 계속 떠있으야 하니깐
<soyeomul> 그 인스튼스가 계속 뜨있는 시간으로 비용을 산정하는지... 아님 사용자 방문 카운터를 기준으로 비용을 산정하는지 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 구글링 하려다 여기다 질문 올린 이유가 여기가 더 자세한 답변을 들을 수 있을거 같은 예감이 딱 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 이따 우사에 볏짚 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 저번에 리눅스에 한글입력기 질문 던지신분 시애틀 거주하시고...
<soyeomul^bionic> 그분께서 클라우드 3대장 요금표 정리한 블로그 봤는데 까먹었네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 링크도 닉네임도...
<soyeomul^bionic> 앤드류였나.... 닉네임이... 아따 깐돌이들한테 치이니깐 기억이 와따가따하네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 그분 닉네임이 앤드류였나 그럴꺼에요 정확히기억나면... 구글에서 검색하면 되는데,...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 기억이 가물가물......
<soyeomul^bionic> 찾았습니다 기록을 위해 여기다 다시 남깁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글에서 찾았네요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://andrewjk.me/ko/161/
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 이따 다시 올께요 우사에 볏짚 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/Screenshot_from_2019-03-16_22-34-46.png
<soyeomul> 무료 평가판 일단 가입했습니다.
<soyeomul> 웹브라우저에서 저렇게 쉘을 쓸 수 있게 만든것도 신기합니다
<soyeomul> 구글 대단해요
<soyeomul> 아따 새벽 네시에 소 실으러 온다네여
<soyeomul> 전 3시 15분에 기상합니다
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-17
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 볏짚주고 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 어제 구글 클라우드  shell  화면요 모질라파여폭스에서 저렇게 뜨는거 궁금한게 생겼어요
<soyeomul> 그 화면 구글에서 맨든건가여 아님 모질라 파여폭스 자체에 저런게 구현되어있나요
<soyeomul> 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/Screenshot_from_2019-03-16_22-34-46.png
<soyeomul> 링크 다시 붙입니다
<soyeomul> 어...
<soyeomul> 전 지금 크롬os 에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 주유소 가려합니다
<soyeomul> 주유소서 기름 넣고 다시 우사와서 오후 소여물 일찍주고나서 곧장 서울로 날라갑니다
<soyeomul> 참 어저께 그 소 뿔받혀 충격 먹은 그소 오늘 새벽에 소차에 실려갔습니다
<soyeomul> 지금 고령공판장에 있습니다
<soyeomul> 내일 도축합니다
<soyeomul> 일단 점심을 우겨넣으러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul>  어서세요~ 홀리님~
<soyeomul> 에 일단 친구주유소 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-09
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 활기찬 월요일 아니 코로나가 그래도 좀 수그러든 월요일 인사드려요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 오전에 볏짚단 사놓은거 일백단 모두 우사로 운반했네요
<soyeomul> 그전에 새벽에 암소 3마리가 우리를 탈출하는 바람에 그 3마리 집어넣너라 빼이 쳤네요
<soyeomul> 암소 3마리가 우리 탈출 후 우사 주변 곳곳에 쓰레기들 볏짚단들 사료포대 헤집어 놔서 뒷정리 마치고 집으로 왔어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 큰일 볏짚작업은 진짜 종료입니다. 내년 볏짚작업까지 8개월 쉴 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 아하함;;;
<soyeomul> 어억
<soyeomul> 시간이 흘렀네요
<soyeomul> 이만 낮잠 자러 갈까바요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅/
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 퉤근시간 다 되간다요. 흐흐흐
<samahui_TP> 퇴근은 눈치순! 퇴근들 잘 하세요 ~^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-10
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비가 오는 화요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 마스크 5부제 오늘 울진군 평해읍 한 약국에서 샀네요
<soyeomul> 주민등록증 제시하니깐 콤푸타에 뭔가를 입력하고서 2장 내주더이다. 2장 3000원 결제했어요.
<soyeomul> 마스크 5부제 좋더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 줄 설 필요가 없구요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> echo "print(100+358+40)" | python3
<soyeomul> 라고 하니깐 498 나오네여
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 넨넨~
<soyeomul> 이번달 사용한 트랙터 기름 경유량이었네요,,,
<soyeomul> 계산기로 쓰이는 파이썬3
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 농사꾼은 면세유 사용량에 대게 민감하여서
<soyeomul> 매주마다 사용량 체크 하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업 다 끝나니 좀 홀가분 하네여,,, 오늘 비도 오고 완저이 농사꾼에겐 일요일
<soyeomul> 비도오고 그래서 읍내 약국에서 마스크 구매하고 읍사무소 농업경영체 서류 제출하고 농협가서 통장정리하고 카센타가서 트럭 1톤짜리 포타 빗물청소기 교체하고,,, 등등 밀린 설거지 했네여~
<soyeomul> 잠시 이메일 확인하러 가요~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/news/14692795
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  갑자기 생각나서 묻는데, 안쓰는 = 남는 안드로이드 손전화기'에서 토렌트 (섭)을 운영하는 방법도 있잖요? Seo ny
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  위 소여물님 제공 '보안 취약' 순위는 사무실 들어가서 천천히 정독할 필요가 있어 보입니다. ^^
<jason_KR> 지금은 외출중 잠시 짬나는 시간에 손전화로 타자중.
<soyeomul> 저거 저거 도표 보면 상위권에 속한 데비안/안드로이드/리눅스커널/ 다 엄청나게 프로젝트 활동이 활발하다는 증거자료 아닐까요 전 그렇게 생각합니다
<soyeomul> 손전화로 대단한 열정이십니다!!!
<soyeomul> 아고 전 이만 점심 머거러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> "손전화로 대단한 열정" <---- 열정 아니고요, ㅋㅋㅋ 짬이 나서 잠시 손전화로 열어본 것 일 뿐.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  저는 오늘은 좀 일찍 퇴근합니다.  (점심식사 맛있게 하세요. ^^)
<MarongHappy> 안녕하세요. 다시 왔습니다.
<MarongHappy> 결국 libxcb 해결이 안되서 새로 포맷하고 새로 설치했습니다.
<MarongHappy> IRC도 hexchat에서 konversation으로 변경했습니다.
<MarongHappy> hexchat은 출력한글이 깨져 보였는데, 이건 그런 문제는 없네요.
<MarongHappy> 안녕하세요~
<groudon_> 안녕하세요
<MarongHappy> 반갑습니다. 첨인사드려요.
<groudon_> 반갑습니다.
<groudon_> 지금은 일한중 입니다
<MarongHappy> 외국분이신가요?
<MarongHappy> 한가해지면 글 남겨주세요. 저도 간단한 테스트 중이라서요.
<jason_KR> Marong Happy: 안녕하세요? irc client로, 저는 (cli) WeeChat 또는 (web/stand alone) ircCloud 추천합니다.
<jason_KR> 그리고, 갑자기 만자로 땡겨서 5월중에는 시험 사용 예정입니다.
<jason_KR> 그리고, 만자로 갑자기 땡겨서 5월중에는 시험 사용 예정입니다.
<soyeomul> 늦은밤 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/11/24/linus_torvalds_approach_to_security/
<soyeomul> 아침에 제가 드린 클리랑 새소식의 보안 관련 링크를 보고 그곳에 달린 댓글도 보고 느끼는게 있어서 토발즈 행님의 생각을 다시 살펴봤습니다.
<soyeomul> 토발즈 행님은 "보안만 생각하면 한발자국도 전진 못한다. 사용자와 사용자들에게 유용한 기능 구현이 우선이다."
<soyeomul> 그리고 보안에 대해 클레임을 거는 사람들에게 한마디 부탁을 했다네요.
<soyeomul> "취약점이 발견되면 뒤에서 욕하지 말고, 버그 리포트를 하세요"
<soyeomul> 토발즈 행님의 결론이었어요. 전 이런 토발즈 행님의 생각에 격하게 공감합니다.
<soyeomul> 그래서 다시 제 생각을 얘기하면 아까 그 클리랑 새소식에 있는 링크요.
<soyeomul> 취약점이 많이 발견된 OS 일수록 프로젝트가 활발하다! 라는것을요.
<soyeomul> 데비안/리눅스커널/안드로이드 이 세 프로젝트가 정말 활발하며 참여하고 있는 사용자가 많다는걸요.
<soyeomul> 전 그렇게 생각합니다.
<soyeomul> 데비안/우분투 화이팅!
<soyeomul> 리눅스 만세!
<soyeomul> 안드로이드/크롬OS 만만세!!
<soyeomul> 늦은밤 모두 좋은 시간 보내시구요,,,
<soyeomul> 전 이만 내일 소여물 위하야 들어가볼께요,,
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> Marong Happy: 안녕하세요? irc client로, 저는 (cli) WeeChat 또는 (web/stand alone) ircCloud 추천합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-11
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으뜨뜨 수요일 오전 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=30894
<soyeomul> 파이썬 소스코드 문자셋 식별을 알려주는 코드 하나 만들었어요 참조해서 만들었어요
<soyeomul> 작업 디렉토리에 있는 모든 파이썬 소스코드들만 찾아서 utf-8/ascii/cp949 등등으로 식별해주는...
<soyeomul> 으으으 점심머거러 갑니다 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 꿕
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 그로우돈님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 재접했어요~
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 마롱님~
<soyeomul> 흠 졸리네요;;
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<MarongHappy> 소여물님 반갑습니다. 편히 주무십시오.
<jason_KR> MarongHappy: 안녕하세요? 허락도 없이 query MSG 보냈습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-12
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오늘
<soyeomul> 어머니 마스크 샀어요 읍사무소 가서 주민등록등본 떼니깐 코로나 끝날때까지 주민등록등본 비용 안받는다네요
<soyeomul> 그래서 주민등록등본은 공짜로 떼고서 약국 가니깐 평해읍에 약국이 두곳 있는데 한곳은 매진.
<soyeomul> 그래서 맞은편 약국 가니깐 이 작은 시골에서도 줄이 서 있어서 저도 줄 서서 기다렸지요
<soyeomul> 한 10분 걸렸네요,,,
<soyeomul> 장당 1500원 두장 구매하고 집에 와서 어머니께 드렸어요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  (제가 언제 딴지 겁니까? 딴지글이 아니고요) 코로나 19 끝날 때가 있기는 할까요? 걍 계속 갈 것 같아요. 흐지부지 = 끝도 없이 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<jason_KR> Seo ny: 오늘 하와이 일기예보를 봤어요. 거의 매일 온도가 18~25도.년중 기온차'가 거의 없는 것이 복일지~ 안-복일지~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재접했어요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 오래 하는 분들 모두다 가볍게 할 수 있는 몸풀기는 걷기/산책이 최고인듯합니다
<soyeomul> 전 우사로 소여물 주러 갈때 차를 놔두고 이부러 걸어서 우사까지 갑니다
<soyeomul> 한 10분정도 걸리네요 천천히 걸으면요
<soyeomul> 오늘 아침엔 뒤로 걸으면서 갔어요
<soyeomul> 뒤로 걸으니깐 더 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 뒤로 걷게되면 몸이 척추가 바로 서는 느낌이 듭니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 고개를 한껏 뒤로 제쳐야 뒤로 걸을때 재대로 걷나 방향을 가늠할 수 있으니깐요
<soyeomul> 하여간 뒤로 걷기 추천합니다^^
<soyeomul> 좀 오래되었지만 대학교 1학년때 대구에서 청하까지 대략 100km 정도 거리를 걸어서 간적이 있어요
<soyeomul> 그땐 어릴때라 정말 미쳤지요 객기로 그런거 같아요
<soyeomul> 청하 도착 20km 는 뒤로 걸어서 갔네요
<soyeomul> 그 이유는 앞으로 걷는게 안되더라구요 다리가 안올라갔어요 80km 를 앞으로 걸어온터라...
<soyeomul> 하지만 뒤로는 근육을 쓸 수 있어서 20km 를 뒤로 걸어서 겨우 청하에 도착했어요
<soyeomul> 23년전 이야기였어요
<jason_KR> 내가 영주~안동을 밤새 걸어 본 적은 있는데....@20대 초반 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 재준님도 대단!
<jason_KR> 비슷한 또래 때? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 1997년 즘일거에요 1996년인가...
<soyeomul> 아리까리
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<soyeomul> 라젠카 세이브 어스 가 1997년에 나왔어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 저는...85년도 쯤, 한여름 밤, w/친구 2.
<soyeomul> 앗 85년이면... 국딩때여요 전;;;
<soyeomul> 당시 대구서 저도 한밤을 지새며 걸었어요 안강에 도착해서 그곳서 쓰러져 잤어요 노숙...
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 1시간 자고난후 다시 걷고... 밥을 어떻게 해결했나믄 지나가다보니 안강쯤에 휴게소가 있길래 대강 컵라면 먹고
<soyeomul> 그랬던 20대의 추억!
<soyeomul> 음냐;;
<soyeomul> 에거에거 점심 묵고 마실 나가바야것어요~
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 7구2반 강병철 (분도)님 선종 *빈소:시민장례식장202호실 *입관:3월13일(금)오전10시 *장례미사:3월13일(금)오후7시 (장례미사는 장례식장에서 봉헌됩니다. )
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 마실나갔다가 집에와서 '젠 오브 파이썬 -- 파이썬의 도' 를 위키에서 읽고 있었어요
<soyeomul> 내용중에 "네임스페이스는 진짜 쩐다" 라는 항목이 있어서 네임스페이스가 몬지 찾아봤어요
<soyeomul> 진짜 쩔더이다... 이야 머찌더이다
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 네임스페이스를 알고서 파이썬을 하는것과 네임스페이스를 모르고 파이썬을 하는건 정말 큰 차이가 있을거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 네임스페이스를 쭈욱 보다보니 클래스에 대한 두려움이 조금씩 해소되어가는 느낌,,
<soyeomul> 파이썬 조으네요~
<soyeomul> 준비해서 이제 저녁 소여물 주러 가볼까해요
<soyeomul> 다들 좋은 오후요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> draco (via UbunutKrSlack) 소식 고맙습니다.
<jason_KR> (반 농담이지만) 요즘 젊은이들은 (순서)예의가 없어. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 강분도님이 아마 50대 중반쯤이죠?
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> draco  50초, 아마 52 +/-
<jason_KR> 확인 1969
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 페북 보니 1986년 고등학교 졸업이네요. 음...빠른이신가
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 어째튼 너무 일찍 가셨군요.
<jason_KR> 확인*후* 1969
<jason_KR> 어머니도 계신데...
<jason_KR> 남 얘기 아니지만, drake는 어떻고? ㅠㅠ  (음)주량 줄이고 평소 운동 좀 해야~...
<jason_KR> 남 얘기 아니지만, (음)주량 줄이고 평소 운동 좀 해야~...
<Seony> 혹시 사인이 뭐에요?
<jason_KR> query MSG 드리겠음
<lexlove_> Seony: 저번에 오셨을 때 보여주신 사진에 모습이 뼈가 앙상했어요. 47kg 즈음 된다고 하셨던거 같아요.
<lexlove_> 몸이 많이 안좋아 보였어요
<Seony> 헐... 47이면 많이 심각했군요
<lexlove_> 왜 그렇게 살이 빠진거냐고 여쭤봤더니 술 때뮨이라고 하셨어요
<pchero_work> 에고...ㅠ
<Seony> 분도님이 술을 좀 많이 좋아하시긴 했죠
<lexlove_> 39kg 까지 내려갔다가 43kg이라고 하셨네요
<lexlove_> 2013년부터 매일 소주 2병이상 드셨다고.
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 어찌보면 술을 거의 못먹는 제 체질이 좋은 면도 있긴 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 2020년 1월 20일 글을 보고 왔어요
<lexlove_> 분도님이 “여기가 제 힘나는 근원이었네요.” 라고 하셨어요.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 일하다 늦게 봤네요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-13
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 금요일 점심 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 사료 입고되었어요
<soyeomul> 그리고 가만히 생각해봤습니다
<soyeomul> 절대 계속 유지되는 것들에 무엇이 있을까라는것을요
<soyeomul> 예전에 2개를 봤어요. 리눅스/웹.
<soyeomul> 리눅스와 웹은 끝까지 간다고 하더이다...
<soyeomul> 오늘 제가 추가로 생각해낸거 하나 있어요
<soyeomul> 그건 바로!
<soyeomul> 파이썬
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 리눅스를 비롯한 여타 운영체제에서도 돌아가고
<soyeomul> 클라우드에서도 돌아가고
<soyeomul> 간단간단 스크립트 파일로도 많이 쓰이고 등등...
<soyeomul> 3대 망하지 않는 것: 리눅스/웹/파이썬
<soyeomul> 클라우드는 저 3개를 다 포함하고 있는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아따 배가 고프네여 점심 머거러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<pchero_work> 아… 이제야 봤습니다.. ㅠ
<pchero_work> 삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다..
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> soyeomul: o/
<soyeomul> 오 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 어소세여 마롱님~
<soyeomul> 어소세여~ 영웅님~
<soyeomul> 저는 구글 콤푸타 vm 업글 하러 가야것어요
<soyeomul> 작년 3월 16일에 맹글어둔게 이제 3일 남았네여,,,
<soyeomul> 만료 3일 앞...
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-14
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/park/14711844
<soyeomul> 독립운동가들에게 일제 몰래 전재산 군자금 대준 그 분이 생각나는 뉴스기사네요
<soyeomul> 가슴이 짠........ 합니다.
<foxmask> o/
<soyeomul> 어소세여~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 폭스마스크님 안녕하세여
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세여~
<foxmask> ^
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> ^^
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유.
<HolyKnight> 오늘 화이트데이네유.
<HolyKnight> 그 기념으로 베스킨라빈스 아이스크림 먹었네유.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 화이트데이~
<soyeomul> 집사람 전화해바야것네유
<soyeomul> 으하함;;;
<soyeomul> 졸려서 전 이만 들어가보려구요
<soyeomul> 홀리님 폭스님 그리고 모두다 좋은밤 되셔요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
